# knitting tea party 16 november '12



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party
16 november 12
Didnt I just get done doing this for the week of the ninth? Goodness  if the Fridays keep coming so quickly I will barely get this done before it is time to do it again. 

The sun is shinning  it is seventy degrees in the dog yard  they are having a great time running around and playing with each other. We have had some fairly cold nights but they seem to have weathered it well  they just pile up in the dog house  eight little bodies can generate a lot of heat especially when they are piled on top of each other.

Was out for lunch this afternoon  had a manhattan  a beef manhattan that is  we always called them hot beef sandwiches  havent had one in years  the amount of gravy I ate is probably my cholesterol limit for the year. It was so good  mashed potatoes smothered in gravy. Ooh!!!

I realize it is getting really cold for a lot of us  but I think the following recipe could be done on an inside grill like a George foreman grill.

Lemon Grilled Chicken
1 lemon	
2 tablespoons olive oil	
1 clove garlic  crushed
1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley plus extra sprigs for garnish
¼ teaspoon dried thyme
¼ teaspoon dried marjoram
¼ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon pepper
4 skinless  boneless chicken breasts

Using peeler remove strips of zest from lemon and set aside.
Grate the other side of the lemon to make 1 tablespoon zest
Squeeze the juice from the lemon into a bowl

In a large bowl combine lemon zest and juice, oil, garlic, parsley, thyme, marjoram, s and p. 
Add chicken breasts  spoon marinade over chicken until well coated  cover with plastic wrap and chill for thirty minutes  or overnight if you have time. Personally  I would use a ziplock baggie to hold the chicken and marinade  think it would marinade better and no dish to clean  just throw the baggie away  unless you are like my ex and then you would wash it and plaster it on the fridge until dry. Which is fine if that is your thing.

Preheat griddle, grill or broiler to medium heat
Put chicken pieces on griddle, grill or under broiler reserving marinade
Cook until cooked through  ten minutes or so  on each side
Brush with reserved marinade two or three times during cooking
Sprinkle with reserved lemon strips and serve immediately garnished with parsley sprigs.
Heidi has a foreman grill that she has never used  maybe I can get her to try this recipe. 

I find it disappointing that defiance (and I am sure she is not alone) plus stores in general have their Christmas stuff out  tree decorated  defiance has all the town decorations up  the santa house sitting on the corner waiting for all the good little girls and boys. Some of this was already done before Halloween. I really dont get it  do the powers that be think the general public is going to forget the holidays if they are not reminded for three or four months. If truth be known  it makes me into a scrooge and a big fat BAH to them. Im just wondering with all this commercialism  have we become so shallow and forgotten the true meaning of the holiday  which in my mind is good wishes of the season for all. Whether you celebrate the season or not  I think it is the good will among men that needs to come to the forefront and the commercialism that needs to take the back seat. End of rant.

I dont want to get into the semantics of the holiday  whether you believe or not  or celebrate or not  I just think we are loosing sight of the true meaning of the holiday which for all people should be to be kind to your neighbor  etc  etc. . . . . . . .

Anytime is a good time for desert  however  gingerbread is usually associated with the holidays  especially gingerbread boys. I figured we all had a recipe for that but do you have a recipe for  

Buttermilk Gingerbread
1-1/4 cups all pupose flour
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon ground ginger
1/8 teaspoon ground allspice
1/8 teaspoon nutmeg
½ teaspoon baking soda
1/8 teaspoon sea salt
1//2 cup molasses  I like dark molasses
1/3 cup raw sugar
½ cup Organic Valley unsalted cultured butter, melted (dont you think regular butter would work?)
½ cup cultured lowfat buttermilk, chilled and well shaken
1 extra large brown egg  really  lets just say  one egg!

Preheat over to 350 degrees
Lightly grease an 8x8x2 metal baking pan
Sift flour, spices, baking soda, and sea salt into a medium mixing bowl
In a large mixing bowl whisk together molasses, 1/3 cup sugar, butter, buttermilk and egg.
Fold in the dry ingredients
Pour batter into prepared pan
Place pan on middle rack of the oven
Bake 25-30 or until an inserted tester comes out clean.
Allow the cake to cool completely in the pan
Cut into squares
Top with homemade whipped cream and garnish with candied ginger

Now the picture that came with the recipe showed a loaf not an 8x8 pan so I am wondering whether one could put this into a lightly greased loaf pan  then you would cut it into slices and serve with whipped cream  or ice cream and then whipped cream. One might even drizzle a little honey over the whole thing. My sweet tooth must be kicking in. I didnt have any desert with lunch today.

I have phylliss two dishrags almost done  four more rows of seed stitch  bind off  and then maybe lightly block and push the design out from the wrong side a little. I think they look good  the proof will be when I give them to Phyllis  if you hear screams it will be from be being lashed on my bare back.

Ive been so pleased with some of our members that their health has improved  Marianne, Jynx, Tessa come to mind and I know I have missed many of you and I am sorry  I should write these things down. It goes to show the power of prayer  the power of friendship of people unseen  and all the good will and positive energy emenating from this group. I am constantly amazed at how the forum reaches out to touch those in pain  or depression  ill - needful souls  you restore my faith in humanity with every work I read on our pages. All I do is hopefully keep this going but it is you who make it work  and I thank you.

sam


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow, you must have just posted this! Can't believe I may be the first to respond! Yea, for the new KTP!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Well good evening Sam. I couldn't resist being first, or one of the first, to respond. It seems like you are having nice warm weather in Ohio. It's been nice here in Ireland today, but the rain has started to fall. It's 10.12 pm so I'm off to bed to read my book. Goodnight.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Wow, you must have just posted this! Can't believe I may be the first to respond! Yea, for the new KTP!


We must have been typing at the same time. You beat me to it!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

WOW. I love lemon chicken and anything buttermilk! I 'm making these this weekend! Thanks Sam for the easy link from last week's thread.
Happy Friday everyone! 
Let the fun begin....CONTINUE!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam the chicken sound very tasty, the Buttermilk Gingerbread as well. I will have to try this one out, everyone is a fan of gingerbread. 

I agree people have lost the meaning of Christmas. 
I have a George Foreman grill and use it all the time.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

You certainly do keep this going, Sam, but I know from my few weeks of helping out that it's no mean task! You do a sterling job. :thumbup: 
I know what you mean about the Fridays coming round faster and faster, but this last week has dragged for me, waiting for this GS to be born. I guess my patience is not what it used to be. 
Thanks for the recipes, they all look good as usual.
Have a good weekend everyone, and I hope I'll be back on with news soon.....I don't half go on, don't I? Sorry.
:lol:


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

What lovely recipes. I have to go with you Sam re the holidays, it does seem to get earlier and earlier.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

And are there only these two posts and now mine? I've been having a problem receiving Knitting Paradise this week. I always receive it in my email and click on the link and lo and behold ---- what used to be there isn't. I am delighted that I went to the internet and found it that way. I couldn't imagine a weekend without the Tea Party!!! Here's hoping it works again. I have missed reading the posts on Knitting Paradise these past few days. Sam, more good recipes, but one problem I have been having lately is that there always seems to be one ingredient that I would have to buy for just one recipe and never use it again. Just had that happen with honey as an ingredient for a different chicken recipe. My last bottle had to be thrown out and I just hate spending money for something I wont' use many times. With that being said, I am always happy to read other recipes and knitting ideas and am so very thankful for our very kind TPers who post so many tempting goodies (both to eat and to knit!!!) on here. It is always good hearing what others having been doing since last week. Well Sam, when you wrote that you had had a Manhattan for lunch --- and then it turned out to be beef sandwich --- I never heard it called that before. Much better than the liquid, I'm sure and you didn't have to be driven back home!!!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry, there were only two posts when I added to it. I absolutely agree with you about the Christmas holiday decorations being up already.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm with y'all...bah humbug! Get off my lawn! I saw decorations up at one store in early October...even saw Halloween garland on a Christmas tree in one place. Yuck.

No lemons in the house...just looked. We do have limes, though. Hmm. 

I'm off work and off to work on DD's shawl just a bit before I start supper--will check back as I can. Next week will be a short work week--WAHOO!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> And are there only these two posts and now mine? I've been having a problem receiving Knitting Paradise this week. I always receive it in my email and click on the link and lo and behold ---- what used to be there isn't. I am delighted that I went to the internet and found it that way. I couldn't imagine a weekend without the Tea Party!!! Here's hoping it works again. I have missed reading the posts on Knitting Paradise these past few days. Sam, more good recipes, but one problem I have been having lately is that there always seems to be one ingredient that I would have to buy for just one recipe and never use it again. Just had that happen with honey as an ingredient for a different chicken recipe. My last bottle had to be thrown out and I just hate spending money for something I wont' use many times. With that being said, I am always happy to read other recipes and knitting ideas and am so very thankful for our very kind TPers who post so many tempting goodies (both to eat and to knit!!!) on here. It is always good hearing what others having been doing since last week. Well Sam, when you wrote that you had had a Manhattan for lunch --- and then it turned out to be beef sandwich --- I never heard it called that before. Much better than the liquid, I'm sure and you didn't have to be driven back home!!!


I don't think honey every has to be thrown out. I don't know if it could even mold as syrup does. But if mold is a problem, just keep it in the refrigerator.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

A few weeks ago here I think one of the Canadians mentioned that Christmas decorations were going up. Maybe after TG there, even thought TG is so much earlier.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam love the recipes. I'd like to put a lemon sauce on the ginger bread. YUMMMY!

Managed to knit a fan and feather dishcloth while riding to pick up DD at college and bring home for Thanksgiving. Couldn't believe I did it so quickly; I've got that pattern down pat now. Slept most of the way home so only got about 1/3 of another one made.

Had to completely frog the celtic cable scarf and started over last night. Using a little bit larger needle so it is going pretty quickly. Will work on it later. Can;t let DD see it though since it is for Christmas or birthday. Her birthday is 12/26. My BEST present ever!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

The Christmas decorations have been up here for two weeks Santa has arrived at the Mall and all they are playing is Christmas music. I agree that it's much too early.i wish we could finish Thanksgiving before we start on Christmas.

I am anxious to try the chicken recipe. It sounds like one we used to get at a favorite restaurant which has since closed.

I am working on a pair of socks for a friend's DIL. She started them but had trouble with four needles because of her arthritis. I'm using the magic loop which I love.

WI Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Well Sam, I do know how much I love the Christmas season and what Christmas means to me. It really is not about the commercialism and the money but rather the love brought down to earth from God and the love we share with family and being happy with it all! I am waiting for the world to realize that Christmas joy is valid and not wrapped up in material things.

I do love the Christmas things. We used to always have baking and homemade gifts. The things we cherished were the things we shared! Thank you for the Buttermilk Gingerbread recipe! A very nice cake to serve all prettied up for Christmas!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

mjs said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > And are there only these two posts and now mine? I've been having a problem receiving Knitting Paradise this week. I always receive it in my email and click on the link and lo and behold ---- what used to be there isn't. I am delighted that I went to the internet and found it that way. I couldn't imagine a weekend without the Tea Party!!! Here's hoping it works again. I have missed reading the posts on Knitting Paradise these past few days. Sam, more good recipes, but one problem I have been having lately is that there always seems to be one ingredient that I would have to buy for just one recipe and never use it again. Just had that happen with honey as an ingredient for a different chicken recipe. My last bottle had to be thrown out and I just hate spending money for something I wont' use many times. With that being said, I am always happy to read other recipes and knitting ideas and am so very thankful for our very kind TPers who post so many tempting goodies (both to eat and to knit!!!) on here. It is always good hearing what others having been doing since last week. Well Sam, when you wrote that you had had a Manhattan for lunch --- and then it turned out to be beef sandwich --- I never heard it called that before. Much better than the liquid, I'm sure and you didn't have to be driven back home!!!
> ...


Honey does not go bad, it crystalizes (?) all you need to do is warm it and it will return to its liquid form.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

This is the first week I have gotten in at the beginning. I had hoped to have a recipe to post but life has been so busy I haven't had a chance to look up one of my Mom's favorites (which means it was one of mine} Maybe this week.

I have been really busy with the Workshop section and i am so pleased with how it is going. It takes a lot of time but so worthwhile.

*We just opened a new topic which will give instructions for following charts, both left handed and right handed for all different types of knitting projects*-- Dragonfly lace and prismaticr (Rachel) are going to answer any questions. the Lace workshop is fantastic and DL is 
going to put some of her information on the new topic so it can be found easily.

I am teaching a *newsboy cap* (crochet) without a pattern as well as a 
*crochet afghan* that we will design ourselves- we wanted to have something for over the holidays. That will be it until after Christmas although the lace workshop will be open with the information and 
instructions for chart making - so if you want to learn lace go to the workshop. She will be teaching a basic scarf of her own design in January and then an intermediate (her design) and then an advanced shawl. they will run one after the other. She is fabulous.

*Darowil* is going to be teaching the magic loop and then toe up socks. I have purchased my needle darowil-- and am looking forward to the workshop. then the fish hat and then we will have *Jill* teach us how to make one of her lace sock patterns --

We are also going to have a whole workshop on *cables* in the spring too, with Stitch designer - she is going to teach a variety of cables and show you how to use them-you will make something with the different cables.. That is just some of what we have coming up.  We are also going to do another waterfall top and the *Baby, children's and adult surprise sweaters* with two wonderful London, England KP members.

Sam kindly agreed that I could post about the workshops and I thank him. I will make sure I don't over run you with information too often!

I do hope you will join us. if you don't know where to find us.

click on *my profile*' at the top of your page (not your avatar) then go to the sections and 
subscribe to the workshops with designer - that will put the section on your home page and you can go there anytime. there are more than just workshops as far as topics are concerned so check us out.

I hope all of you Americans have a wonderful Thanksgiving. We had ours awhile ago and I agree, Christmas is coming too early in the stores.

see you all later. Shirley (designer)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

inishowen said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, you must have just posted this! Can't believe I may be the first to respond! Yea, for the new KTP!
> ...


How nice to hear from Ireland again. :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am working on a pair of socks for a friend's DIL. She started them but had trouble with four needles because of her arthritis. I'm using the magic loop which I love.

WI Joy[/quote]

I agree, Joy, magic loop is the only way for me!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you, Sam, for letting Designer post the workshops. It helps me remember what I want to do! 

I'm definitely interested in the chart workshop. That is a struggle for me. I may also do the toe-up magic loop socks even though that is what I do. It's just fun to be part of the group!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

The gingerbread sounds like "home". We had it with lemon sauce when I was a child - a "few" years ago! Thanks for the wonderful recipe.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I will post the list of confirmed classes for January to May -- around Christmas so that you can plan what classes you want to take. We have some great ones coming up and I am going to be looking for ideas and teachers soon. So if you are interested in teaching (not difficult) or would like to see a workshop, just pm me and we can have a discussion. We help the teachers as much as possible and are there for support. Most have not taught workshops before but once they do they are usually willing to carry on with another class. Thanks again Sam.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Weekend KTP friends - Wonderful opening Sam - Thank you so much for all of your effort week after week. The Holidays are indeed so commercialized - I believe we can all do our part at home to "keep it real" what ever that means to us!! I need to go finish up dinner prep and I will be back later to catch up- Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, I've given up on catching up with last week's KTP: only up to page 40 and I see there are more than 120 pages. Each week seems to have more postings than the previous one, and I can only spend so much time (mostly all mornings) sitting on my butt at the computer, when I should be walking/gardening, or at least moving. Unlike Darowil I can't read/walk and knit at the same time, mainly because I'm usually working on lace projects or something fairly challenging and requiring charts spread out on a table, or a complicated pattern of some type, and that's what I spend the evenings doing. If I manage to keep up with this week's KTP, I'll try to go back and read more of last week's. I'm somewhat obsessional and don't like to comment when I'm not up-to-date with all the postings, in case I mention something which has been covered ad nauseum 50 pages before I post! So I've been noting the recipes/patterns, empathising with those who have been unwell (Marianne, Dreamweaver and others) and thinking of you all each day. Hope to do better keeping up this week. Off to Handknitters' Guild meeting this afternoon. Will check in tomorrow morning.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> The gingerbread sounds like "home". We had it with lemon sauce when I was a child - a "few" years ago! Thanks for the wonderful recipe.


My gram made a dark , moist, rich gingerbread that was served with a tart lemon sauce - oh the memories- drooling just thinking of it !


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Does anyone have a tried and true lemon sauce to go with Sam's gingerbread?


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 
Thank you Sam for the wonderful recipes. My lemons are finally yellowing and should be able to pick soon. My grapefruit still green. So I'm ready for any Lemon recipes. I also have a large juicer and make lemon cubes so I can throw them in recipes. I was told I couldn't freeze the zest, Does anyone know if this is true? it seems like such a waste. Then when you need the zest you have to buy a lemon or so for it seems counter productive, doesn't and a waste of money?

It's a gloomy day again today. Was going out to the shooting range but looked like rain. Sorry if this offends anyone but thinking about a new gun called the Judge,Smith & Wesson. It shoots buckshot,45's and shotgun shells. So if one doesn't stop an intruder the next 2 will. To be honest I hated guns and even the thought of it but I have to pull up my Big Girl panties and learn to use them without fear . DH thinks the Judge would be easier for me to handle them the large shotgun with my back but before we put the money out he thinks I should try it. 

I better go for now and get dinner. Hope to chat later. Take care all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay -- for Lurker and Jim and anyone else who wants a refreshing light dessert - Milnot Lemon Jello Cheesecake. It's light and fluffy -- I've substituted fresh lemon juice for the lemon exract and even have used packaged lemon curd. It's the Milnot that makes it and if you can't find it in your stores - I'll check out internet connections. I believe Smuckers bought out the company some years ago so it should be more widely available than it used to be.

If you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay -- for Lurker and Jim and anyone else who wants a refreshing light dessert - Milnot Lemon Jello Cheesecake. It's light and fluffy -- I've substituted fresh lemon juice for the lemon exract and even have used packaged lemon curd. It's the Milnot that makes it and if you can't find it in your stores - I'll check out internet connections. I believe Smuckers bought out the company some years ago so it should be more widely available than it used to be.
> 
> If you have any questions, let me know.


That's odd I just lost a reply that had posted! Thanks Rookie- I will try it with Carnation milk, because that is the only one we have!

oops helps if you remember which week you have posted on!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

A few pictures to share, am thinking of maybe a wingspan with the yarn or another shawl, not sure yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> A few pictures to share, am thinking of maybe a wingspan with the yarn or another shawl, not sure yet.


glorious sunset!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

The town has been decorating this week also though the stores have been for weeks now. Seems to get earlier every year, have not heard Christmas music in the stores yet. I think they wait till after Thanksgiving for that. The Santa parade is next weekend so all must be ready for that. Sam, the recipes this week sound wonderful. I dont believe that I have ever had gingerbread so I do believe I will make this and try it. If someone comes up with a lemon sauce (no eggs if possible please) I will happily try that with it. 

Here is the Lemon Buttermilk Cake that my stepdad loves.

Cake
1 box Betty Crocker supermoist lemon cake mix (any lemon cake mix would work Im sure)
1 1/4 c. buttermilk
1/3 c. vegetable oil (I use canola)
3 eggs (I use 2 and substituted flax seed for the third)

Frosting and garnish
1/3 c. shortening (crisco)
1/3 c. butter or margarine softened
1 teaspoon grated lemon peel (I use the whole peel of 1 large lemon)
2 tablespoons lemon juice (I use all the juice from the lemon)
3 c. powdered sugar

Heat oven to 350 or 325 for dark or non stick pan
spray and flour a jelly roll pan (15 x 10 x 1)

In large bowl beat cake mix, buttermilk, oil and eggs with mixer on low for 30 seconds, then beat on medium for 2 minutes scraping bowl occasionally, pour into greased and floured pan

Bake 15 to 20 minutes or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean, cool completely about 1 hour

In medium bowl beat shortening, butter, grated lemon peel, lemon juice and powered sugar on high until smooth and creamy; add more lemon juice if needed spread over cake.

note: I have used another lemon and added the zest and juice from that lemon to the cake also.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> glorious sunset!


That is the one of the things I enjoy about the time change, is being up early enough to see sun come up and I think the cooler temps (or maybe its just the way the Earth is sitting) make a wonderful difference in the colors.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Here is another No Bake Cheesecake recipe

1 8 oz package of cream cheese softened
1 can of condensed milk (a thick sweet milk not evaporated)
and 1/3 c. of lemon juice

mix all with mixer until creamy and pour into a graham cracker crust (I buy mine) refrigerate preferably over night

and then my boys dump cherry pie filling on top and call it theirs My oldest and youngest always request this instead of birthday cake. Had I only planned better and not had them within 2 weeks of each other (though 8 years apart) I wouldnt be sick of cheesecake by the time October is over.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

A couple of pictures from the wedding last week and another sunrise. Off to knit and watch tv.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't think honey every has to be thrown out. I don't know if it could even mold as syrup does. But if mold is a problem, just keep it in the refrigerator.[/quote]

If the honey has become grainy because of the sugar in it, try heating gently in a pan of water on the stove or slowly and gently warmed in the microwave oven. I've done that many times but be careful that the bottle doesn't get too warm and the plastic begins to expand or thin in the side walls. This can be done over and over as needed.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one liquid manhattan and i would have been out for a week - the things are lethal.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> And are there only these two posts and now mine? I've been having a problem receiving Knitting Paradise this week. I always receive it in my email and click on the link and lo and behold ---- what used to be there isn't. I am delighted that I went to the internet and found it that way. I couldn't imagine a weekend without the Tea Party!!! Here's hoping it works again. I have missed reading the posts on Knitting Paradise these past few days. Sam, more good recipes, but one problem I have been having lately is that there always seems to be one ingredient that I would have to buy for just one recipe and never use it again. Just had that happen with honey as an ingredient for a different chicken recipe. My last bottle had to be thrown out and I just hate spending money for something I wont' use many times. With that being said, I am always happy to read other recipes and knitting ideas and am so very thankful for our very kind TPers who post so many tempting goodies (both to eat and to knit!!!) on here. It is always good hearing what others having been doing since last week. Well Sam, when you wrote that you had had a Manhattan for lunch --- and then it turned out to be beef sandwich --- I never heard it called that before. Much better than the liquid, I'm sure and you didn't have to be driven back home!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh yum gwen - lemon sauce on the gingerbread - never thought of that.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam love the recipes. I'd like to put a lemon sauce on the ginger bread. YUMMMY!
> 
> Managed to knit a fan and feather dishcloth while riding to pick up DD at college and bring home for Thanksgiving. Couldn't believe I did it so quickly; I've got that pattern down pat now. Slept most of the way home so only got about 1/3 of another one made.
> 
> Had to completely frog the celtic cable scarf and started over last night. Using a little bit larger needle so it is going pretty quickly. Will work on it later. Can;t let DD see it though since it is for Christmas or birthday. Her birthday is 12/26. My BEST present ever!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh yum gwen - lemon sauce on the gingerbread - never thought of that.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Our family always has lemon sauce with our Gingerbread --
it is something we always have over the holidays, not always Christmas day, but always sometime.

delicious. hmm, I will have to look up my recipe. Shirley


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Honey is the one thing that does not ever spoil. You can leave it in the cupboard; it won't hurt it. lol
Roberta



mjs said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > And are there only these two posts and now mine? I've been having a problem receiving Knitting Paradise this week. I always receive it in my email and click on the link and lo and behold ---- what used to be there isn't. I am delighted that I went to the internet and found it that way. I couldn't imagine a weekend without the Tea Party!!! Here's hoping it works again. I have missed reading the posts on Knitting Paradise these past few days. Sam, more good recipes, but one problem I have been having lately is that there always seems to be one ingredient that I would have to buy for just one recipe and never use it again. Just had that happen with honey as an ingredient for a different chicken recipe. My last bottle had to be thrown out and I just hate spending money for something I wont' use many times. With that being said, I am always happy to read other recipes and knitting ideas and am so very thankful for our very kind TPers who post so many tempting goodies (both to eat and to knit!!!) on here. It is always good hearing what others having been doing since last week. Well Sam, when you wrote that you had had a Manhattan for lunch --- and then it turned out to be beef sandwich --- I never heard it called that before. Much better than the liquid, I'm sure and you didn't have to be driven back home!!!
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just popped in to share a link to a wonderful e-book with recipes and crafts for thanksgiving and it is free.

http://www.recipelion.com/Thanksgiving-Recipes/Holiday-How-To-Thanksgiving-Crafts-and-Pumpkin-Recipes-eCookbook/ml/1#Delicious Pumpkin Recipes

I'm off to knit on DD's scarf. Tata for now!


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Sam, I went into Joann's today to buy some yarn, and little things for a Swap here on KP. The lady I'm buying for doesn't celebrate Christmas (long story), so I wanted to buy something Autumn'y. When I asked the clerk where all their Thanksgiving things were, she said they had been gone since over a week ago! I asked her if the store knew that Thanksgiving hasn't even gotten here yet. lol I wonder what they will do about all the Christmas things; get rid of it 2 weeks before Christmas?? lol
Roberta


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Huzzah - a new KTP! Hopefully I will be able to keep up with this round.

I refuse to make any over-reaching statements out people forgetting the "reason for the season". I will recommend that if you don't like the commercialism, then don't give in to it. Period. 

My only annoyance is that the music plays long before Thanksgiving. I generally refuse to even look at Yule decorations until AFTER Thanksgiving. I violated my rule this year only because I found a 'skinny' tree at a price that I liked & wanted to get one before they disappeared out of the store. 

I plan on shopping early; I found several really good ideas.  And we give wish lists at Thanksgiving. 

Ok - pizza is here. Catch back up later.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, I need to go take a nap for a bit. I went to look at that other house right after work, and then did some grocery shopping, so I didn't get home until noon. So, I've been up since 3:30 PM Thursday. See you all in a little while!
Roberta


----------



## DeannaB (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow!! I am actually caught up!! this will probably be the last time this week too!! Just wanted to say Hi to everyone, & I am glad all the prayers have been working. 
Heres a quick and easy recipe for you to try.
Penne Pasta Bake

1 1lb box of penne pasta
1 lb ground italian sausage (we like the sweet italian sausage
1 onion diced
2c shredded mozerella cheese 
1 can or jar of your favorite spaghetti sauce 
parmesan cheese

Boil the pasta to package directions. meanwhile brown the sausage and onion, drain. stir the pasta sauce into the sausage, and simmer until the noodles are done. Drain the noodles and stir in the sausage mixture. add in a handful of mozerella cheese and a sm amt of the parmesan. Put into a greased 9x13 baking dish, top with the rest of the mozerella cheese and bake for 25-30 mins at 375 degrees f. I serve it with a green salad and garlic bread. Enjoy


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you for those of you who wrote about honey not going bad. I guess my big concern is that mine is now quite a bit darker than the ones on the shelf of the store. I don't know why there wasn't a "use by" date on it as that seems to appear on just about everything these days.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I feel like I missed a lot of information (I only got to page 29 last week and there are 130 pages). Rough week at school. I'm not going to try and catch that up so I will try to stay up with everyone this week. If I missed something important I hope someone will let me know. Right now it is 7:30 pm and there are only 4 pages so I will read before I start my knitting.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Thank you for those of you who wrote about honey not going bad. I guess my big concern is that mine is now quite a bit darker than the ones on the shelf of the store. I don't know why there wasn't a "use by" date on it as that seems to appear on just about everything these days.


the darkness of honey depends on the pollen from which it came. Some is very light; some is very dark. There is no need to have a use by date because it keeps forever.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

All caught up! Sam I love lemon chicken and gingerbread. Pup lover Gorgeous sunrises! I love sunrises and sunsets. They are like snowflakes no two are alike! Off to my knitting. See you all later.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for those of you who wrote about honey not going bad. I guess my big concern is that mine is now quite a bit darker than the ones on the shelf of the store. I don't know why there wasn't a "use by" date on it as that seems to appear on just about everything these days.
> ...


Most of the time the "use by" date is only an indication as to when it is to be removed from the store shelf so that new products can be put up on the store shelves. In this manner, the food industry keeps on regenerating itself and the continuous employment of people run down the entire production line from farmer to manufacturer to middleman to retail.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My DD refuses to eat anything that is past the "use by" date. Some I agree with, but others I think are probably safe to eat. However, it really isn't worth trying to convince her!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I missed this workshop on Orenburg Lace. It is the knitting that originated in this area, Orenburg, Russia. I have heard of Gossamer yarn and that it is very lightweight. Just lovely. Maybe someday......


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi y'allllllllllll.. Well, Anthony did well on his job and will go in next week again. I am a bit tired and need to go to bed. But, I will get with you tomorrow. I had another message but I hit something and it went to mars I guess. sorry. love y'all, joe p.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yea, Anthony! So glad that he had a good day. Get your beauty sleep, Joe!


----------



## tuscanymoon (Oct 30, 2012)

Still get lost trying to find the newest pages of the tea party.

Finally able to get back to the computer. The banana pie sounds great as well as a no-bake cheese cake. I'm open to all options as long as I don't have to turn on the oven.

I've been helping a friend who is just home from the hospital. Isn't easy when you are away from family and have to rely on friends. Family said, "We can come after Thanksgiving". I thought he would cry. My reply was, "It's you and me kid, and we'll make it through the week." I'll pick up one of those roasted chickens at Whole Foods or BJ's and we can have it on Thursday. I don't think he'll mind that it isn't really turkey, and I can make some of that packaged stuffing. I've already told him, I've survived alone for the past 15 years, and we'll survive OK until "after Thanksgiving." I think he deserves something sweet and that's my reason for asking for a non-bake dessert.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I missed this workshop on Orenburg Lace. It is the knitting that originated in this area, Orenburg, Russia. I have heard of Gossamer yarn and that it is very lightweight. Just lovely. Maybe someday......


ok, we will dream you in your wildest dreams!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great list of workshops designer - i am impressed. i figured that the best way to get people to sign up is if they know about it and what better way than to advertise on ktp. i have an idea there will be some of us joining in at least one of them.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I have been really busy with the Workshop section and i am so pleased with how it is going. It takes a lot of time but so worthwhile.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

deedee - we are so glad you dropped by for a cuppa - hope you had a great time and will stop again real soon - there is always fresh tea under the cosy and a stool to put your feet up on. we will be looking for you real soon.

sam



DeeDeeF said:


> Alpaca Farmer said:
> 
> 
> > The gingerbread sounds like "home". We had it with lemon sauce when I was a child - a "few" years ago! Thanks for the wonderful recipe.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

strawberry - could you put the zest in water and freeze it in cubes? just wondering.

pretty soon we can call you a rootin tootin shootin strawberry.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Thank you Sam for the wonderful recipes. My lemons are finally yellowing and should be able to pick soon. My grapefruit still green. So I'm ready for any Lemon recipes. I also have a large juicer and make lemon cubes so I can throw them in recipes. I was told I couldn't freeze the zest, Does anyone know if this is true? it seems like such a waste. Then when you need the zest you have to buy a lemon or so for it seems counter productive, doesn't and a waste of money?
> 
> It's a gloomy day again today. Was going out to the shooting range but looked like rain. Sorry if this offends anyone but thinking about a new gun called the Judge,Smith & Wesson. It shoots buckshot,45's and shotgun shells. So if one doesn't stop an intruder the next 2 will. To be honest I hated guns and even the thought of it but I have to pull up my Big Girl panties and learn to use them without fear . DH thinks the Judge would be easier for me to handle them the large shotgun with my back but before we put the money out he thinks I should try it.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I know what you mean about all the Christmas decorations appearing so early in the stores. Why even on the radio. 99.9 fm always played Christmas music 24/7 from the day after Thanksgiving until January 2nd. Well, guess what. Turned on the radio in the car today and they have already started !

But you have to give Nordstroms' credit. They are not decorating until after Thanksgiving!
Another reason to love that store.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rookieretiree - i couldn't get this to work - anyone else have that problem.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Okay -- for Lurker and Jim and anyone else who wants a refreshing light dessert - Milnot Lemon Jello Cheesecake. It's light and fluffy -- I've substituted fresh lemon juice for the lemon exract and even have used packaged lemon curd. It's the Milnot that makes it and if you can't find it in your stores - I'll check out internet connections. I believe Smuckers bought out the company some years ago so it should be more widely available than it used to be.
> 
> If you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

And a picture taken by my nephew of his Dad in Scotland last week. Thanks to everyone who gave me suggestions of where they should visit. I texted all of them to Erik.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

LOVE your yarn Pup! Great colors

Pontuf



Pup lover said:


> A few pictures to share, am thinking of maybe a wingspan with the yarn or another shawl, not sure yet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pup lover - what beautiful yarn - that is going to be fun to knit with.

great sunrise pics.

sam



Pup lover said:


> A few pictures to share, am thinking of maybe a wingspan with the yarn or another shawl, not sure yet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks pup lover - that sounds really good.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Here is the Lemon Buttermilk Cake that my stepdad loves.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like no bake stuff - sounds really good. i'm with your boys - i like the cherries on top.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Here is another No Bake Cheesecake recipe
> 
> 1 8 oz package of cream cheese softened
> 1 can of condensed milk (a thick sweet milk not evaporated)
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pup lover - did i miss where you said the wedding was in costume of a certain period - love their clothes - wonderful picture of you and dh - and what a glorious sunrise - i should try and get up early enough to see one - it's just that that time is not on my alarm clock.

sam



Pup lover said:


> A couple of pictures from the wedding last week and another sunrise. Off to knit and watch tv.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just love recipelion - get it in my email - they have some great recipes.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just popped in to share a link to a wonderful e-book with recipes and crafts for thanksgiving and it is free.
> 
> http://www.recipelion.com/Thanksgiving-Recipes/Holiday-How-To-Thanksgiving-Crafts-and-Pumpkin-Recipes-eCookbook/ml/1#Delicious Pumpkin Recipes
> 
> I'm off to knit on DD's scarf. Tata for now!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will have to check our joann's roberta - that is just crazy - they could be selling it for another week at least.

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> Sam, I went into Joann's today to buy some yarn, and little things for a Swap here on KP. The lady I'm buying for doesn't celebrate Christmas (long story), so I wanted to buy something Autumn'y. When I asked the clerk where all their Thanksgiving things were, she said they had been gone since over a week ago! I asked her if the store knew that Thanksgiving hasn't even gotten here yet. lol I wonder what they will do about all the Christmas things; get rid of it 2 weeks before Christmas?? lol
> Roberta


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pup, you are such a cute couple!

pontuf



Pup lover said:


> A couple of pictures from the wedding last week and another sunrise. Off to knit and watch tv.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am not against commercialism - we would be dead in the water without it - it just seems they could wait until one holiday is over before they start the next. and you are right - don't give into it - and i don't - i try to have all my christmas shopping done by the first of july every year - and most years i make it - heidi picked up a few things in toledo for me to fil in a couple of empty spaces in my list but for the most part it is done - and i don't need to brave the crowds. yeah.

sam



Redkimba said:


> Huzzah - a new KTP! Hopefully I will be able to keep up with this round.
> 
> I refuse to make any over-reaching statements out people forgetting the "reason for the season". I will recommend that if you don't like the commercialism, then don't give in to it. Period.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey carol - how is the head - looks like it has been a bit cool there.

sam



Sandy said:


> I feel like I missed a lot of information (I only got to page 29 last week and there are 130 pages). Rough week at school. I'm not going to try and catch that up so I will try to stay up with everyone this week. If I missed something important I hope someone will let me know. Right now it is 7:30 pm and there are only 4 pages so I will read before I start my knitting.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> A few pictures to share, am thinking of maybe a wingspan with the yarn or another shawl, not sure yet.


I love the yarn and the pictures! Thank so much for sharing.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> And a picture taken by my nephew of his Dad in Scotland last week. Thanks to everyone who gave me suggestions of where they should visit. I texted all of them to Erik.


Thank you for the picture. That is some dinosaur. Good looking Dad your nephew has.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah Anthony!!!

pontuf



Joe P said:


> Hi y'allllllllllll.. Well, Anthony did well on his job and will go in next week again. I am a bit tired and need to go to bed. But, I will get with you tomorrow. I had another message but I hit something and it went to mars I guess. sorry. love y'all, joe p.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jim - if you go to "watched topics" you should find it - also going to chit chat and running down their list you should find it. it should be showing up in your email. sometimes i think it has a life of its own - sometimes i get notices and then a day or so will go by and i get none - go figure.

sam

and cudos to you for being such a good friend.



tuscanymoon said:


> Still get lost trying to find the newest pages of the tea party.
> 
> Finally able to get back to the computer. The banana pie sounds great as well as a no-bake cheese cake. I'm open to all options as long as I don't have to turn on the oven.
> 
> I've been helping a friend who is just home from the hospital. Isn't easy when you are away from family and have to rely on friends. Family said, "We can come after Thanksgiving". I thought he would cry. My reply was, "It's you and me kid, and we'll make it through the week." I'll pick up one of those roasted chickens at Whole Foods or BJ's and we can have it on Thursday. I don't think he'll mind that it isn't really turkey, and I can make some of that packaged stuffing. I've already told him, I've survived alone for the past 15 years, and we'll survive OK until "after Thanksgiving." I think he deserves something sweet and that's my reason for asking for a non-bake dessert.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I missed this workshop on Orenburg Lace. It is the knitting that originated in this area, Orenburg, Russia. I have heard of Gossamer yarn and that it is very lightweight. Just lovely. Maybe someday......


How beautiful and delicate. I wonder how you would rate it on a headache scale to work on? But I do like it and wouldn't mind trying it.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This is so beautiful but if I tried to knit this it would drive me crazy!!! So intricate and not very forgiving.
It's really lovely though....

Pontuf



Angora1 said:


> I missed this workshop on Orenburg Lace. It is the knitting that originated in this area, Orenburg, Russia. I have heard of Gossamer yarn and that it is very lightweight. Just lovely. Maybe someday......


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cudos to nordstrom

sam



Pontuf said:


> I know what you mean about all the Christmas decorations appearing so early in the stores. Why even on the radio. 99.9 fm always played Christmas music 24/7 from the day after Thanksgiving until January 2nd. Well, guess what. Turned on the radio in the car today and they have already started !
> 
> But you have to give Nordstroms' credit. They are not decorating until after Thanksgiving!
> Another reason to love that store.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

thewren said:


> cudos to nordstrom
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Sam, How are your puppies?

There is a discussion about Christmas decorations going up early. DH and I walked into a store in SEPTEMBER mind you and they already had decorated trees, ornaments you could buy. We just looked at each other and said almost at the same time "They have to be kidding!". It was in the Mall. I think it is uncalled for to start so early. My hat is off to Norstrom for waiting.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> This is so beautiful but if I tried to knit this it would drive me crazy!!! So intricate and not very forgiving.
> It's really lovely though....
> 
> Pontuf
> ...


Thank you Pontuf, this will be taken off my bucket list...LOL


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

It's getting late and I need to get my shower and then off to bed. Take care everyone. Healing prayers to all that need it. Until later.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

A new Tanger Outlet Mall opened in Phoenix and I did a little Christmas shopping there this evening. In one of the windows was a mannequin (sp?) with leg warmers!!!!! I love leg warmers, are they back in???? And they had cables!!!!!
Does anyone have a leg warmer pattern with cables?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Mine too! 

Pontuf



Strawberry4u said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > This is so beautiful but if I tried to knit this it would drive me crazy!!! So intricate and not very forgiving.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pontuf - i love you new avatar.

sam



Pontuf said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > cudos to nordstrom
> ...


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Out of school for the weekend.

Just got home from making Chicken noodle soup for a sick friend. They seemed totally shocked that you can make it from scratch in less than 6 hours. LOL

It's actually not all that hard. Sighs... Well time to hit the rack. Been a long week and the weekend is going to be even longer. Another Take home Mid term. I'm just thankful that they are staggered like they are. LOL


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Whenever I juice lemons I toss the unzested half into a bag I keep in the freezer. I always have some on hand then when I need some lemon zest. It's easy to grate them when they are frozen. Probably not quite as flavorful as a fresh lemon but I have found it helpful in a pinch.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just heard that son and his partner have just left for the hospital as she is in labour at last!!!! My stomach is churning, I think this is worse than having one yourself! Will keep you posted.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

here is a link to a pair of cable leg warmers 
http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring08/PATTmosey.html and its free.



Pontuf said:


> A new Tanger Outlet Mall opened in Phoenix and I did a little Christmas shopping there this evening. In one of the windows was a mannequin (sp?) with leg warmers!!!!! I love leg warmers, are they back in???? And they had cables!!!!!
> Does anyone have a leg warmer pattern with cables?


----------



## Lulu4 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sam, Thanks for the recipes. I'll have to try them. I enjoy your tea parties and recipes very much. Thanks for posting.
I agree with you about Christmas commercialism. It seems to start earlier and earlier.
I feel for the employees of big stores, that now want to open on Thanksgiving day, so that they have to rush thru their dinners, or sleep during the day, so they can get to work at night. There should be a law against that. Happy Thanksgiving. lulu4


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL. Guess this is the Loch Ness Monster! Looks like it's on a boat . I see a motor . I have no idea...when I talk to Erik I'll find out. I always thought the monster would be green.

Pontuf



Strawberry4u said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > And a picture taken by my nephew of his Dad in Scotland last week. Thanks to everyone who gave me suggestions of where they should visit. I texted all of them to Erik.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Sam. My girlfriend painted it. He's one of my jackrabbits from my backyard.

Pontuf



thewren said:


> pontuf - i love you new avatar.
> 
> sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

WOW Doogie I sure don't miss those midterms and finals! Lost a lot of sleep back then. I'm sure you'll do great. You are such a good friend to make homemade chicken soup for your friend. It really works you know, it really makes you feel better.

Pontuf

quote=doogie]Out of school for the weekend.

Just got home from making Chicken noodle soup for a sick friend. They seemed totally shocked that you can make it from scratch in less than 6 hours. LOL

It's actually not all that hard. Sighs... Well time to hit the rack. Been a long week and the weekend is going to be even longer. Another Take home Mid term. I'm just thankful that they are staggered like they are. LOL[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Melyn! I just downloaded the pattern. They are so cute!

Pontuf



melyn said:


> here is a link to a pair of cable leg warmers
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring08/PATTmosey.html and its free.
> 
> Does anyone have a leg warmer pattern with cables?


[/quote]


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

One of my pet peeves is that Hobby Lobby which posts a sign on its doors that they are closed on Sunday so that their employees can be with their families puts out Christmas in July! Come on! I guess Christmas is all about money to them yet they do not open on Sundays.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party
> 16 november 12
> Didnt I just get done doing this for the week of the ninth? Goodness  if the Fridays keep coming so quickly I will barely get this done before it is time to do it again.
> 
> ...


First of all thank you for the recipes..they sound delicious. I know what you mean about pushing the holidays...we get lost in this shuffle and can't really enjoy the holiday at hand with all the advertisement to "buy..buy...buy" .. I use to work as a merchandiser for a greeting card company and we were always a holiday ahead..I found this troublesome because I couldn't really enjoy the holiday at hand and the day after a holiday it was down with that up with the next campaign..all to generate business and money. Time goes fast enough so I like to slow down and "smell the roses"..I guess we can't change big business but we can still have some semblance of order in our own lives.. I will enjoy Thanksgiving but there's a little knawing at the back of my mind saying ..Xmas is just right around the bend...Have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> strawberry - could you put the zest in water and freeze it in cubes? just wondering.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm with you about the Christmas season being pushed on us too early. I can understand communities putting up outside decorations when the weather permits. They won't have time when the winter weather hits and they will be plowing and such. But inside the stores??? I wish I could boycott all stores that were playing Christmas songs before Halloween. It is just a ploy to get kids begging for certain toys for an additional 4 weeks!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam -- I've never heard a hot beef sandwich called a Manhattan before---I was thinking the drink also and wondered how you were able to get home? My FIL liked those - Sweet Manhattan's---lethal is right!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Keeping good thoughts....



KateB said:


> Just heard that son and his partner have just left for the hospital as she is in labour at last!!!! My stomach is churning, I think this is worse than having one yourself! Will keep you posted.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Keeping good thoughts....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the best to them both. I will be in your position in Feb when my son and his wife are expecting their first. If it's anything like when my daughter had her first in January, my hubby and I will be in bits. It's such an emotional time!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

judyr said:


> One of my pet peeves is that Hobby Lobby which posts a sign on its doors that they are closed on Sunday so that their employees can be with their families puts out Christmas in July! Come on! I guess Christmas is all about money to them yet they do not open on Sundays.


Judy, I suspect that a store such as Hobby Lobby which deals in crafting supplies is attempting to meet the needs of its crafty customers who would need more time than just the few weeks between Thanksgiving and Christmas in order to get their hand-made gifts finished in time.

Having said that, I do think that Wal-Mart's blaring ''pop chart'' type Christmas songs before the end of September must be truly annoying to the employees who have to be there all those long weeks before the actual season.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm seeing them as "boot toppers" - much better solution that the boots that actually are made with sweaters---how would you clean them? I think styles come and go and this is a new update or application for them. The girls are wearing skinny jeans and leggings so need some extra warmth.

I like this pattern and have it saved for another time.



melyn said:


> here is a link to a pair of cable leg warmers
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring08/PATTmosey.html and its free.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I missed this workshop on Orenburg Lace. It is the knitting that originated in this area, Orenburg, Russia. I have heard of Gossamer yarn and that it is very lightweight. Just lovely. Maybe someday......


That is just lovely, I want one. Maybe if I make myself sit quietly in the evenings, someday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I missed this workshop on Orenburg Lace. It is the knitting that originated in this area, Orenburg, Russia. I have heard of Gossamer yarn and that it is very lightweight. Just lovely. Maybe someday......
> ...


quiet mornings were my best time for intricate lace- certainly in times gone by. Not sure now with the puppy!


----------



## mrsdroof (Jun 12, 2011)

KateB

Thinking of you!
Our grandson Henry arrived on 12-11-12, his due date, so we have had a big week. Because of privacy issues I am unable to post a picture, but you can take it from me that he is as cute as a button. He has a mop of blonde hair, and weighed in at 8lb 5oz. He has a 3 year old sister who is enchanted with him and 2 older girl cousins. We are truly blessed.
It's a tense time waiting..hope you are able to knit away the hours. I will keep checking in for the news.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Early morning is my quiet time that I get o do things I have to concentrate on too. the puppy is pretty good she knows the look means stay back.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam,
Page 8 and no Jynx. Is she ok?
Al is having aortic stint surg Mon at UCLA. Yeah. Will be glad to have that behind us.
Cabled leg warmers look fun.
Desert Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> what a great list of workshops designer - i am impressed. i figured that the best way to get people to sign up is if they know about it and what better way than to advertise on ktp. i have an idea there will be some of us joining in at least one of them.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> And a picture taken by my nephew of his Dad in Scotland last week. Thanks to everyone who gave me suggestions of where they should visit. I texted all of them to Erik.


What fun Pontuf. Great to have friends on here isn't it. What a good looking family, well dinosaur excluded....
Is your avatar your own painting of a jack rabbit??


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> jim - if you go to "watched topics" you should find it - also going to chit chat and running down their list you should find it. it should be showing up in your email. sometimes i think it has a life of its own - sometimes i get notices and then a day or so will go by and i get none - go figure.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Family isn't always our blood relations. You are a good example of that.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Strawberry4u said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I missed this workshop on Orenburg Lace. It is the knitting that originated in this area, Orenburg, Russia. I have heard of Gossamer yarn and that it is very lightweight. Just lovely. Maybe someday......
> ...


I think I definitely want to be in a course when I am doing this. More decoration than warmth as it is so light and see through.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> This is so beautiful but if I tried to knit this it would drive me crazy!!! So intricate and not very forgiving.
> It's really lovely though....
> 
> Pontuf
> ...


Yes, and I always seem to make some mistake. I'll bet frogging is hard as it looks a little like mohair.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> A few weeks ago here I think one of the Canadians mentioned that Christmas decorations were going up. Maybe after TG there, even thought TG is so much earlier.


LOL!! the only reason we put our outdoor decorations so early is because by December 1st it is so cold you can freeze your fingers off!! So far, the Montreal suburb nights drop to below freezing but during the day with the sun, it gets warmer. The Santa parade is today (Saturday the 17). Personally I think that is waaaaaaay to early!! but like I said at least they won't be freezing - unfortunately, there will be no snow!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

doogie said:


> Out of school for the weekend.
> 
> Just got home from making Chicken noodle soup for a sick friend. They seemed totally shocked that you can make it from scratch in less than 6 hours. LOL
> 
> It's actually not all that hard. Sighs... Well time to hit the rack. Been a long week and the weekend is going to be even longer. Another Take home Mid term. I'm just thankful that they are staggered like they are. LOL


This is the week for good friends. BRAVO for friends!!!! Hey, that's what we all are. Nothing like homemade chicken noodle soup for a sick friend. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just heard that son and his partner have just left for the hospital as she is in labour at last!!!! My stomach is churning, I think this is worse than having one yourself! Will keep you posted.


How exciting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Prayers for Mother and baby. Perhaps you too :wink:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KateB so glad she's in labor; will be looking for updates. Best to all.

Pup Lover that yarn is gorgeous. The colorway is stunning and will be beautiful knit up into anyting. Di dyou see where knitpicks is ofering a free skein of a new yarn with evewry $5 purchase until next Thursday?

Pontuf the avatar is delightful. Your friend is quite the artist.

I'm off to knit on scarf while DD is still asleep. Take care everyone and I'll check back in later. GweniePooh


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> LOL. Guess this is the Loch Ness Monster! Looks like it's on a boat . I see a motor . I have no idea...when I talk to Erik I'll find out. I always thought the monster would be green.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


Of course that's what it is. :roll: What was I thinking. That was Scotland after all. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My DD refuses to eat anything that is past the "use by" date. Some I agree with, but others I think are probably safe to eat. However, it really isn't worth trying to convince her!


I think in many, if not most, cases, the date indicates maximum quality and is not related to safety.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Here is another No Bake Cheesecake recipe
> 
> 1 8 oz package of cream cheese softened
> 1 can of condensed milk (a thick sweet milk not evaporated)
> ...


Dear pup lover, will try cheesecake recipe. Sounds quick and good. Happy Thanksgiving from Indiana to you in Illinois.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > strawberry - could you put the zest in water and freeze it in cubes? just wondering.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Yes, those little dogs want their mom's attention. Disaster waiting with this one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Conch...Good idea. Sounds like we can freeze the rind or zest.

Melyn...Great leg warmers complete with pom poms.

Lulu4...I agree with Sam and all of you. I have asked my grandchildren each year what the real meaning of Christmas is and they tell me. I want to make sure they know it isn't just presents. I was shocked when I was in Europe and they told me Americans go overboard on Christmas presents for their children and I guess we do. I've tried to get hand made presents the last few years. The kids have fun with the dancing man on the paddle, 5 tier tic tac toe, well, I can't describe them all, but you get the idea. Think this year I will have to resort to regular gifts as over the years I have bought them all and they last. My marble runs could be collectors items. Made by the Mennonites in Ohio.

Joinbee...Yes, especially things on our mind for Christmas that we are making. For homemade things we must start thinking ahead. Cable sweater won't be done this year for sure. Will be next year's Christmas present.

Inishowen...How exciting for you to be a grandma. It is the best. In fact I have to get off here and get ready for the grandchildren's overnite.

Mrs. Droof...Congratulations.

Sassafrass...Prayers for DH and I know you will need them too. Please let us know how he is.

Crafty Grandmother...Yes, now I understand. Good thought that we freeze our fingers and other extremities in the midst of winter.

Didn't get to comment on a lot of posts as I'm trying to clean. Have to get off now. Grandchildren will be here in 2 hrs.:thumbup: Was getting the house ready for Thanksgiving but will have to start over when they leave but they are worth it.


----------



## peggyferrell (Oct 5, 2011)

If she finally uses the George Forman grill, after it cools, lay damp paper towels on the surface, close lid and in a short time, you can wipe up the mess on the grill. So much easier than any other method for cleaning. it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB, so exciting he will be here soon at last!



jheiens said:


> Having said that, I do think that Wal-Mart's blaring ''pop chart'' type Christmas songs before the end of September must be truly annoying to the employees who have to be there all those long weeks before the actual season.
> 
> Ohio Joy


When I worked in a bookstore, the employees took turns picking the music--none of us wanted to hear Christmas music until nearly Christmas Eve and then it was classical. I do my best to tune it out, but poor SIL works at Walmart (he has to work Thanksgiving Day!).

On freezing lemon (and other) zest: http://www.thekitchn.com/tip-freeze-orange-lemon-and-other-citrus-zest-165222 A couple of others said be sure to squeeze the air out of the bag before putting it in the freezer.



crafty_grandma56 said:


> The Santa parade is today (Saturday the 17). Personally I think that is waaaaaaay to early!! but like I said at least they won't be freezing - unfortunately, there will be no snow!!


I've always said the problem with snow is that it has to be so cold to have it. LOL

Doogie, that is great that your exams are staggered. Otherwise it can get overwhelming. I was lucky enough to be teaching at the same time I was in grad school, so I knew what it was like for my students and tried to plan accordingly, especially around the holidays and breaks.



Pontuf said:


> Thanks Sam. My girlfriend painted it. He's one of my jackrabbits from my backyard.
> 
> Pontuf


I thought at first it was a jackalope. :mrgreen: One year I got my daddy one for Christmas!

The shawl part grew a bit last night--hope to finish it by the end of the weekend!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

A KP member posted this on another part of site ...thought it might interest some... its fpr a cream pie filling

http://www.food.com/recipeprint.do?rid=381063


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just popped in to share a link to a wonderful e-book with recipes and crafts for thanksgiving and it is free.
> 
> http://www.recipelion.com/Thanksgiving-Recipes/Holiday-How-To-Thanksgiving-Crafts-and-Pumpkin-Recipes-eCookbook/ml/1#Delicious Pumpkin Recipes
> 
> I'm off to knit on DD's scarf. Tata for now!


Gweniepooh, thanks for the website. Have bookmarked it. Guess my weight loss program will have to wait until after the holidays.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

DeannaP said:


> Wow!! I am actually caught up!! this will probably be the last time this week too!! Just wanted to say Hi to everyone, & I am glad all the prayers have been working.
> Heres a quick and easy recipe for you to try.
> Penne Pasta Bake
> 
> ...


DeannaP - am writing down the recipe - sounds good. I like one dish meals. Less cleanup and can put left overs in frig. Thanks


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey five - scroll down until you find the dishcloths - maybe we should try these.

sam

http://kaye-cablesnlace.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2012-01-01T00:00:00-06:00&updated-max=2013-01-01T00:00:00-06:00&max-results=23


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah kate - sending a big push to the mother.

sam



KateB said:


> Just heard that son and his partner have just left for the hospital as she is in labour at last!!!! My stomach is churning, I think this is worse than having one yourself! Will keep you posted.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - those are great leg warmers.

sam



melyn said:


> here is a link to a pair of cable leg warmers
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring08/PATTmosey.html and its free.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how great that you stopped in for a cuppa lulu4 - it was great seeing you - do stop in again real soon - always fresh tea under the cosy.

sam



Lulu4 said:


> Sam, Thanks for the recipes. I'll have to try them. I enjoy your tea parties and recipes very much. Thanks for posting.
> I agree with you about Christmas commercialism. It seems to start earlier and earlier.
> I feel for the employees of big stores, that now want to open on Thanksgiving day, so that they have to rush thru their dinners, or sleep during the day, so they can get to work at night. There should be a law against that. Happy Thanksgiving. lulu4


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lucky you to have that to hang on your wall - a really great picture.

sam

i especially like the ears.



Pontuf said:


> Thanks Sam. My girlfriend painted it. He's one of my jackrabbits from my backyard.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi used to work at joann's here in defiance - she said things were put out early so people had time to make what they wanted to for the holidays - if you waited until the holiday no one would have time to make things. makes sense but still - july?

sam



judyr said:


> One of my pet peeves is that Hobby Lobby which posts a sign on its doors that they are closed on Sunday so that their employees can be with their families puts out Christmas in July! Come on! I guess Christmas is all about money to them yet they do not open on Sundays.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the tea party gdhavens - so good of you to stop by - more voices in the conversation makes it more interesting - do stop by again real soon - we would love to see you.

sam



gdhavens said:


> I'm with you about the Christmas season being pushed on us too early. I can understand communities putting up outside decorations when the weather permits. They won't have time when the winter weather hits and they will be plowing and such. But inside the stores??? I wish I could boycott all stores that were playing Christmas songs before Halloween. It is just a ploy to get kids begging for certain toys for an additional 4 weeks!!!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Angora. My girlfriend painted the jackrabbit and gave it to me on my birthday. She's such a talented artist and just turned 82.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey mrsdroof - congratulations (did i spell that right?) - what did they name him? new babies are so much fun - and so much easie to take care of - i mean you can lay them down and know they are going t stay there.

sam



mrsdroof said:


> KateB
> 
> Thinking of you!
> Our grandson Henry arrived on 12-11-12, his due date, so we have had a big week. Because of privacy issues I am unable to post a picture, but you can take it from me that he is as cute as a button. He has a mop of blonde hair, and weighed in at 8lb 5oz. He has a 3 year old sister who is enchanted with him and 2 older girl cousins. We are truly blessed.
> It's a tense time waiting..hope you are able to knit away the hours. I will keep checking in for the news.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

positive heaing energy flying al's way - hope all goes well - and it will be good to have that behind you - now you can really enjoy the holidays. be sure to let us know how the operation went.

it's running in my mind that jynx and her husband went somewhere this weekend -i could be wrong - anyone remember?

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam,
> Page 8 and no Jynx. Is she ok?
> Al is having aortic stint surg Mon at UCLA. Yeah. Will be glad to have that behind us.
> Cabled leg warmers look fun.
> Desert Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam,
> Page 8 and no Jynx. Is she ok?
> Al is having aortic stint surg Mon at UCLA. Yeah. Will be glad to have that behind us.
> Cabled leg warmers look fun.
> Desert Joy


Joy, I'm remembering you all in my prayers for Al's successful surgery and speedy recovery. Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i complain about mid twenties - brr.

sam

[quote=crafty_grandma56LOL!! the only reason we put our outdoor decorations so early is because by December 1st it is so cold you can freeze your fingers off!! So far, the Montreal suburb nights drop to below freezing but during the day with the sun, it gets warmer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great tip peggy - thanks - i am going to try and convince her to use it.

sam



peggyferrell said:


> If she finally uses the George Forman grill, after it cools, lay damp paper towels on the surface, close lid and in a short time, you can wipe up the mess on the grill. So much easier than any other method for cleaning. it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the variations - sounds good.

sam



agnescr said:


> A KP member posted this on another part of site ...thought it might interest some... its fpr a cream pie filling
> 
> http://www.food.com/recipeprint.do?rid=381063


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam,
> Page 8 and no Jynx. Is she ok?
> Al is having aortic stint surg Mon at UCLA. Yeah. Will be glad to have that behind us.
> Cabled leg warmers look fun.
> Desert Joy


Hope all goes well on Monday.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations on your new GS Mrs Droof! I'm hoping it won't be long now until I join you in the Grandmother ranks!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angora,
Thank you. Will do.
Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

JHelens, Sam, Kate B. Thank you. Sure will have a thankful Thanksgiving this year.
Will post Mon. 
Joy


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Did you see where knitpicks is offering a free skein of a new yarn with every $5 purchase until next Thursday?


Oh, no.. I must lock up my checkbook and wallet. I have a large enough stash to last me a good while. In fact I have some yarn that I need to de-stash because I know that I won't use it...

I love the Nordstrom sign. I may see if the local one decided to follow the same route.

I am now caught up. I need to find the local mailing place & then wander down to the library to copy some patterns (for leg warmers). I'm using the excuse to ride my bike.

Now to find that 'spare' backpack of mine...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

jheiens said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Sam,
> ...


Another Joy sending good wishes for a speedy recovery. My husband had this done two years ago and is feeling great.
WI Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey five - scroll down until you find the dishcloths - maybe we should try these.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://kaye-cablesnlace.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2012-01-01T00:00:00-06:00&updated-max=2013-01-01T00:00:00-06:00&max-results=23


Wow those are pretty.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Saturday! It is a beautiful day. I stayed up all night knitting and watching TV. I got about 3 hours sleep because the phone kept ringing. So I got up, ate cereal, had my coffee, and now checking KTP. Tonight I have a wedding reception for the son of a close friend that got married several months ago. I still haven't gotten a gift. Plus, I don't know what I'm going to wear! Isn't that always the way it is? The dogs are asleep on the couch. I wish I was! Hope everyone has a great day! Check back later!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

judyr said:


> One of my pet peeves is that Hobby Lobby which posts a sign on its doors that they are closed on Sunday so that their employees can be with their families puts out Christmas in July! Come on! I guess Christmas is all about money to them yet they do not open on Sundays.


That's retail and Christmas in July is nothing new. It was a creation back in the 70's or before to even out budgets. July and February are the toughest months and in order to "keep their doors open" ideas like this were resorted to. Now every retailer has nearly everything "on sale" at all times. Prices are marked up so that they can be discounted. Why they seem to think the word "sale" is the only tool towards sales is beyond me. Price and value are the main factors and of course appeal of the product and educated customer service.....crap I'm back at it, sorry. I'm retired, I'm retired, I'm retired...okay back to normal.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I wish they had a small section in the back corner of the store with Christmas craft supplies year 'round. One year I wanted to paint a lot of ornaments for a charity Christmas luncheon. I needed the clear glass ornaments but couldn't find them anywhere. This was in the summer. They don't show up on the stores until Halloween and that was too late, no time to paint that many. Also I would love to be able to get the tiny white Christmas lights year round. I buy these things at Christmas and then put them away and can't find them when I need them in July. Shows you how organized I am.

And listen to this, the Joann's close to my house is closing!!!!!! It is in a very active shopping center in the heart of Scottsdale. It's been there as long as I have lived here and that is 17+ years. Plus in the same mall, and it's a huge one, there is a Michaels and Hobby Lobby. I wonder if this is a sign of things to come?????

Pontuf



Ask4j said:


> judyr said:
> 
> 
> > One of my pet peeves is that Hobby Lobby which posts a sign on its doors that they are closed on Sunday so that their employees can be with their families puts out Christmas in July! Come on! I guess Christmas is all about money to them yet they do not open on Sundays.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Don't know if any of you are interested, but here's a fun project -- you could do it with green and red garland or orange/yellow/brown to make it holiday festive!

http://mochimochiland.com/shop/flushie/

Unfortunately, I just don't have time for these fun impulsive things!! Someday!


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

I vote to change Thanksgiving to earlier in the fall. 
Fat chance of that happening. 
Two glorious meal holidays nearly back to back...is a killer for the dieters. 
Thinking good thoughts for you all, with resisting things that pile on the pounds.
[Gingerbread and GB cookies really call me!]


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

To help me cope, I served a bowl of fresh fruit and the larger size gingerbread cookies cut in pie slices. This worked to cut the need for two or three cookies! Gotta do SOMETHING!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Good weather for you Sam. You inspired me to pull out my Foreman grill and do up the new recipe. Blueberry pancaies this am as it is RAINING here in So. California. 
The coast is getting a good soaking, finally. 
My winter goal is to learn how to use my new knitting mancine--a gift from a friend who found it at a yard sale, box never opened. Wow. 
Stay well. 
Karen


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Very clever. I never saw even a wee fish let alone a nessie. 
K


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > hey five - scroll down until you find the dishcloths - maybe we should try these.
> ...


 :thumbup: 
The yarn is gorgeous too!!! Poledra has quite the stash!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

No I dont think I ever said that they were dressing in medival (?) dress. They were really the only ones, they did not have anyone stand up with them, it was a crowd effort, when the minister/preacher asked who gives this woman, we all answered "we do". Thats how she wanted it and then the minister/preacher gave certain ones of us different things to read, mine was about them having a home filled with books, and warmth etc not just a house, cried through it dont think anyone understood a word I said.

Im tearing up just talking about it, hormones SUCK!! Im ready for this stage to be over already. :roll:  :?



thewren said:


> pup lover - did i miss where you said the wedding was in costume of a certain period - love their clothes - wonderful picture of you and dh - and what a glorious sunrise - i should try and get up early enough to see one - it's just that that time is not on my alarm clock.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thanks!



Pontuf said:


> Pup, you are such a cute couple!
> 
> pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

The recipes look so good. Did you know that gingerbread makes a great pineapple upside down cake? Just melt some butter in the bottom of your cake pan, add some brown sugar, pineapple slices (maraschino cherries too, if you like) and spoon the batter over it all. Serve with whipped cream. (Probably not a weight watchers item.)


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

great minds think alike, lol! We are making homemade chicken noodle soup this weekend also.



doogie said:


> Out of school for the weekend.
> 
> Just got home from making Chicken noodle soup for a sick friend. They seemed totally shocked that you can make it from scratch in less than 6 hours. LOL
> 
> It's actually not all that hard. Sighs... Well time to hit the rack. Been a long week and the weekend is going to be even longer. Another Take home Mid term. I'm just thankful that they are staggered like they are. LOL


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just heard that son and his partner have just left for the hospital as she is in labour at last!!!! My stomach is churning, I think this is worse than having one yourself! Will keep you posted.


 :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to you JudyR! Hope you enjoy the recipe. I have an Aunt and Uncle and two cousins in Indiana and also a good friend. We enjoy Indianapolis quite a bit and Madison is gorgeous.



judyr said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Here is another No Bake Cheesecake recipe
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I know at one point there had been discussion of them going somewhere cant remember when they were supposed to go. She was missing from the last few days of the last KTP also. Was wondering myself.



thewren said:


> positive heaing energy flying al's way - hope all goes well - and it will be good to have that behind you - now you can really enjoy the holidays. be sure to let us know how the operation went.
> 
> it's running in my mind that jynx and her husband went somewhere this weekend -i could be wrong - anyone remember?
> 
> ...


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Agree about Christmas decorations and music so soon. Also, houses being decorated so early. Saw several in PA last night all lit up. Can understand the desire to want to get outside decorations up before it snows and gets nasty outside, but wait till after Thanksgiving to turn them on. One place had so many decorations (figures, trees) up, that you could barely see the lawn. I don't cook very much but the recipessound good. I made the No Peek chicken and corn pudding from a teaparty awhile ago. Everyone seemed to like it at my eldest daughter's house. Made it at my second daughter's then atmy son's. He claimed he doesn't remember me cooking while he was growing up. Told him that he isn't to complain about me not cooking for him since I did it once while I was visiting. Also made the soft drink cake while there. Wow, didn't realize I had so much to say. Sam, we need to get together again. Coffee, the next time I am at home?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam,
> Page 8 and no Jynx. Is she ok?
> Al is having aortic stint surg Mon at UCLA. Yeah. Will be glad to have that behind us.
> Cabled leg warmers look fun.
> Desert Joy


Prayers for you and DH on Mondays procedure!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Wow, good friend, great find!



Karena said:


> Good weather for you Sam. You inspired me to pull out my Foreman grill and do up the new recipe. Blueberry pancaies this am as it is RAINING here in So. California.
> The coast is getting a good soaking, finally.
> My winter goal is to learn how to use my new knitting mancine--a gift from a friend who found it at a yard sale, box never opened. Wow.
> Stay well.
> Karen


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your Joannes closing--they are a major source for most things in crafting. I remember when they actually were a fabric store, back when people sewed garments. Yes competition is tough and they are just cutting their losses. Can't imagine competing with two other major chains in the same mall. You could ask if they are relocating.

Suggestion--There are plastic storage bins in medium and larger sizes in red and green, red tub and green lid or visa versa, meant for storage of your holiday decorations. That way you can find them easier. I believe Target and maybe discount stores have them too but, of course, only in December/January. I find them at garage sales and estate sales also--comes in handy when your memory is not working. Also have you suggested to the store manager(s) your idea and what your dilemma is for a crafter who does Christmas/holiday year round? Sometimes they listen--at least they should be in this economy.



Pontuf said:


> I wish they had a small section in the back corner of the store with Christmas craft supplies year 'round. One year I wanted to paint a lot of ornaments for a charity Christmas luncheon. I needed the clear glass ornaments but couldn't find them anywhere. This was in the summer. They don't show up on the stores until Halloween and that was too late, no time to paint that many. Also I would love to be able to get the tiny white Christmas lights year round. I buy these things at Christmas and then put them away and can't find them when I need them in July. Shows you how organized I am.
> 
> And listen to this, the Joann's close to my house is closing!!!!!! It is in a very active shopping center in the heart of Scottsdale. It's been there as long as I have lived here and that is 17+ years. Plus in the same mall, and it's a huge one, there is a Michaels and Hobby Lobby. I wonder if this is a sign of things to come?????
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Jynx has had a close friend's father pass away on the 13th so she may be helping with that too! I would imagine she would be going to his funeral. This may be why she has not posted anything for a couple of days, and hey, this is only Saturday! She has all week to catch up to us and our chatty talk! But we do all love her and only want everything good for her in her life. She has had lots to contend with and I dont think she is appreciated enough by her family.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Great idea Ask4 !!!! Thanks! I have those bins for ornaments and other Christmas decorations which get stored in the garage but never thought of putting my Christmas crafts in one and storing in a closet or craft room. This is one reason I love this group! Such great ideas are passed around everyday and everyone is helpful in sharing and solving so many problems.
Thanks again! You just made my day! Now I can stock up on my items when they go on sale and will know where I have stashed them.

pontuf



Ask4j said:


> Sorry to hear about your Joannes closing--they are a major source for most things in crafting. I remember when they actually were a fabric store, back when people sewed garments. Yes competition is tough and they are just cutting their losses. Can't imagine competing with two other major chains in the same mall. You could ask if they are relocating.
> 
> Suggestion--There are plastic storage bins in medium and larger sizes in red and green, red tub and green lid or visa versa, meant for storage of your holiday decorations. That way you can find them easier. I believe Target and maybe discount stores have them too but, of course, only in December/January. I find them at garage sales and estate sales also--comes in handy when your memory is not working. Also have you suggested to the store manager(s) your idea and what your dilemma is for a crafter who does Christmas/holiday year round? Sometimes they listen--at least they should be in this economy.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Good morning all fellow KPers. Haven't been around the last few weeks. Weather was gorgeous and I was out and about. Today it is cold and raining. But I do love it when it rains. Too bad I haven't gotten around to purchasing curtains for the living room slider. It is cold in there. 

I'm starting crocidile scale fingerless gloves for my DGD in yellow. Trying to get them done for Thanksgiving. Ran the UTube video on how to do the stitch and I think I've got it.

Byebye for now


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I am going to go rummage through my spices and find some so that I can go and make some chili in my slow cooker. I have some ground turkey so that is the main ingredient. I have a can of black beans and a can of kidney beans. I am torn between deciding which to use. I do love the black beans, but then it would not be chili would it? yah, it would be Black Bean Chili ala 5mmdpns style!! haha, you all can come for supper as I will make lots! Serving it with dry toasted pumpernickle! now do you all want mashed pots with that or sticky rice? see you all later!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I am going to go rummage through my spices and find some so that I can go and make some chili in my slow cooker. I have some ground turkey so that is the main ingredient. I have a can of black beans and a can of kidney beans. I am torn between deciding which to use. I do love the black beans, but then it would not be chili would it? yah, it would be Black Bean Chili ala 5mmdpns style!! haha, you all can come for supper as I will make lots! Serving it with dry toasted pumpernickle! now do you all want mashed pots with that or sticky rice? see you all later!!!


Be right over and I'd like sticky rice with mine, please! :thumbup:


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

Chili is on the menu here too.
Bob gets pork steaks with his in the crock pot. I will use the yummy veggies sausage patties.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

5mm, add a pinch of cumin. YUM!!!

pontuf



5mmdpns said:


> I am going to go rummage through my spices and find some so that I can go and make some chili in my slow cooker.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> 5mm, add a pinch of cumin. YUM!!!
> pontuf
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

We've just had dinner - home-made italian meatballs, in a rich tomato sauce, served with pasta. Now watching X Factor, and sipping red wine. Sometimes Saturday nights at home are just soooo good.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

inishowen said:


> We've just had dinner - home-made italian meatballs, in a rich tomato sauce, served with pasta. Now watching X Factor, and sipping red wine. Sometimes Saturday nights at home are just soooo good.


ok, no holding out on us! what is your italian meatball recipe? I just may have to make that tomorrow! or I may have some fish. I have not decided. :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you would like my daughte heidi - value and price are her matra. that is why she does my christmas shopping for me - i make a list of what i might give - and she shops all year long for me - i might also say that when death comes to get her he won't be able to find her because she will be shopping. lol but she finds the best sales they practically pay her to take it out of the stores.

i am reminded of the last jcpenny ceo that though shoppers did not like "sale racks" - and they got rid of him when their sales fell.

i don't mean to imply that heidi will buy simply because it is for sale - but if i had the tons of money she has saved over the years i could afford to fly everyone to defiance for a knit in. lol

sam



Ask4j said:


> judyr said:
> 
> 
> > Now every retailer has nearly everything "on sale" at all times. Prices are marked up so that they can be discounted.


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

It is great to share recipes. Somehow the yarns and food all go together...but not in the same dish. :>)

Our Sat. nights are spent watching the OPBS station with mostly British programs featured. 

"Mrs. Costco" pumpkin pie, is on the dessert plates!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

When it comes to chilli, it really is whatever I have on hand. I've been known to put zuchinni and squash as well white beans, kidney beans and black beans...I know Texans don't use beand--but it's a must for mine. Sounds wonderful with the bread.

We're headed to an Hawaiian them restaurant with our travel buddies who all went to Hawaii together over 5 years ago. We're going to pick our new place and begin the saving up: I think a cruise through the Green Isles is on the top of my list especially since our daughter was there this year and glowed about it.



5mmdpns said:


> I am going to go rummage through my spices and find some so that I can go and make some chili in my slow cooker. I have some ground turkey so that is the main ingredient. I have a can of black beans and a can of kidney beans. I am torn between deciding which to use. I do love the black beans, but then it would not be chili would it? yah, it would be Black Bean Chili ala 5mmdpns style!! haha, you all can come for supper as I will make lots! Serving it with dry toasted pumpernickle! now do you all want mashed pots with that or sticky rice? see you all later!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is interesting pontuf - our joann's just moved into a larger store - even then their fabric selection is pretty punk - they are really big into crafts and unholstery. they at one time had the best fabric collection ever - have no idea what happened.

sam



Pontuf said:


> I wish they had a small section in the back corner of the store with Christmas craft supplies year 'round. One year I wanted to paint a lot of ornaments for a charity Christmas luncheon. I needed the clear glass ornaments but couldn't find them anywhere. This was in the summer. They don't show up on the stores until Halloween and that was too late, no time to paint that many. Also I would love to be able to get the tiny white Christmas lights year round. I buy these things at Christmas and then put them away and can't find them when I need them in July. Shows you how organized I am.
> 
> And listen to this, the Joann's close to my house is closing!!!!!! It is in a very active shopping center in the heart of Scottsdale. It's been there as long as I have lived here and that is 17+ years. Plus in the same mall, and it's a huge one, there is a Michaels and Hobby Lobby. I wonder if this is a sign of things to come?????
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great project - wonder if we could put a cable pattern on the toilet seat.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Don't know if any of you are interested, but here's a fun project -- you could do it with green and red garland or orange/yellow/brown to make it holiday festive!
> 
> http://mochimochiland.com/shop/flushie/
> 
> Unfortunately, I just don't have time for these fun impulsive things!! Someday!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

barb - welcome to the tea party - we are so glad you stopped by and hope you come back real soon - we love new voices in the conversation - makes it more interesting. do come back as often as you can - we will be looking for you with fresh tea on hand.

sam



Barb K Bend OR said:


> I vote to change Thanksgiving to earlier in the fall.
> Fat chance of that happening.
> Two glorious meal holidays nearly back to back...is a killer for the dieters.
> Thinking good thoughts for you all, with resisting things that pile on the pounds.
> [Gingerbread and GB cookies really call me!]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok I just got this in my email and thought to share it with you all. It uses lemons and since that is a great thing to use and we've been talking about lemons, this is just fitting right in! Here is the list of ingredients, and for the how-to's on it you just go to the web site and scroll down the page till you get to it.

Slow-Cooker Lemon Garlic Chicken
Serves 2 to 4 with leftovers
4 to 5 pound chicken
For the seasoning rub:
3 garlic cloves, minced
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 teaspoon salt
2 sprigs thyme, leaves stripped and minced
For the cooking liquid:
2 lemons, quartered
1 head garlic, cloves separated, but left in their skins
2 chicken bouillon cubes or 1 teaspoon bouillon paste, divided (optional for richer flavor)
2 sprigs thyme
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1/4 cup chicken broth
2 sprigs rosemary
For the gravy:
1/4 cup all-purpose flour

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-slowcooker-lemon-garlic-47100


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how lucky are you - wish i could find a knitting maching like that - i think it would be fun to play around with.

sam



Karena said:


> Good weather for you Sam. You inspired me to pull out my Foreman grill and do up the new recipe. Blueberry pancaies this am as it is RAINING here in So. California.
> The coast is getting a good soaking, finally.
> My winter goal is to learn how to use my new knitting mancine--a gift from a friend who found it at a yard sale, box never opened. Wow.
> Stay well.
> Karen


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a wonderful way to have a wedding - i did not mean to insut you or them - i loved the way they were dressed.

sam



Pup lover said:


> No I dont think I ever said that they were dressing in medival (?) dress. They were really the only ones, they did not have anyone stand up with them, it was a crowd effort, when the minister/preacher asked who gives this woman, we all answered "we do". Thats how she wanted it and then the minister/preacher gave certain ones of us different things to read, mine was about them having a home filled with books, and warmth etc not just a house, cried through it dont think anyone understood a word I said.
> 
> Im tearing up just talking about it, hormones SUCK!! Im ready for this stage to be over already. :roll:  :?
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great idea machriste - that is a definite try for me.

sam



machriste said:


> The recipes look so good. Did you know that gingerbread makes a great pineapple upside down cake? Just melt some butter in the bottom of your cake pan, add some brown sugar, pineapple slices (maraschino cherries too, if you like) and spoon the batter over it all. Serve with whipped cream. (Probably not a weight watchers item.)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely - just le me know.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Agree about Christmas decorations and music so soon. Also, houses being decorated so early. Saw several in PA last night all lit up. Can understand the desire to want to get outside decorations up before it snows and gets nasty outside, but wait till after Thanksgiving to turn them on. One place had so many decorations (figures, trees) up, that you could barely see the lawn. I don't cook very much but the recipessound good. I made the No Peek chicken and corn pudding from a teaparty awhile ago. Everyone seemed to like it at my eldest daughter's house. Made it at my second daughter's then atmy son's. He claimed he doesn't remember me cooking while he was growing up. Told him that he isn't to complain about me not cooking for him since I did it once while I was visiting. Also made the soft drink cake while there. Wow, didn't realize I had so much to say. Sam, we need to get together again. Coffee, the next time I am at home?


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> It is great to share recipes. Somehow the yarns and food all go together...but not in the same dish. :>)
> 
> Our Sat. nights are spent watching the OPBS station with mostly British programs featured.
> 
> "Mrs. Costco" pumpkin pie, is on the dessert plates!


Ooooh, yum! Have you had Costco's Pumpkin Cheesecake? Verrrrry Gooood!!!!


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks Sam!
BK

If you haven't already had this one, do try it. Lovely. Bengal Spice 
Celestial Seasonings herbal tea, caffine free.

[Naturally we chose it, as we have Bengal kitties, Tiger and Lily. :>)]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dori - how nice to see you - if you have time you might post a picture of your fingerless gloves when you are finished. don't be a stranger now - we would love to see you more often.

sam



Dori Sage said:


> Good morning all fellow KPers. Haven't been around the last few weeks. Weather was gorgeous and I was out and about. Today it is cold and raining. But I do love it when it rains. Too bad I haven't gotten around to purchasing curtains for the living room slider. It is cold in there.
> 
> I'm starting crocidile scale fingerless gloves for my DGD in yellow. Trying to get them done for Thanksgiving. Ran the UTube video on how to do the stitch and I think I've got it.
> 
> Byebye for now


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i vote for both beans - and i will have sticky rice so i can ladle my chili on top.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> I am going to go rummage through my spices and find some so that I can go and make some chili in my slow cooker. I have some ground turkey so that is the main ingredient. I have a can of black beans and a can of kidney beans. I am torn between deciding which to use. I do love the black beans, but then it would not be chili would it? yah, it would be Black Bean Chili ala 5mmdpns style!! haha, you all can come for supper as I will make lots! Serving it with dry toasted pumpernickle! now do you all want mashed pots with that or sticky rice? see you all later!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so right irishowen - curled up with a glass of wine - tv or a good book - we should probably do that more often.

sam



inishowen said:


> We've just had dinner - home-made italian meatballs, in a rich tomato sauce, served with pasta. Now watching X Factor, and sipping red wine. Sometimes Saturday nights at home are just soooo good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll show my ignorance here - where are the green isles?

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> When it comes to chilli, it really is whatever I have on hand. I've been known to put zuchinni and squash as well white beans, kidney beans and black beans...I know Texans don't use beand--but it's a must for mine. Sounds wonderful with the bread.
> 
> We're headed to an Hawaiian them restaurant with our travel buddies who all went to Hawaii together over 5 years ago. We're going to pick our new place and begin the saving up: I think a cruise through the Green Isles is on the top of my list especially since our daughter was there this year and glowed about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > We've just had dinner - home-made italian meatballs, in a rich tomato sauce, served with pasta. Now watching X Factor, and sipping red wine. Sometimes Saturday nights at home are just soooo good.
> ...


My husband made the meatballs. He's busy on the phone right now, so I can't ask him what was in them!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i vote for both beans - and i will have sticky rice so i can ladle my chili on top.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


It is a deal, just bring one of the cute big-little puppies with you!! I have soft chewy milk bone bisquits for the labradoodler!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

5mm I'll be right there and bringing the cumin!

pontuf



5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > 5mm, add a pinch of cumin. YUM!!!
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

inishowen said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > inishowen said:
> ...


Well, when he gets a moment, tell him we need the secret ingredients too!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Heidi sounds like my kind of girlfriend!!

pontuf



thewren said:


> you would like my daughte heidi - value and price are her matra. that is why she does my christmas shopping for me - i make a list of what i might give - and she shops all year long for me - i might also say that when death comes to get her he won't be able to find her because she will be shopping. lol but she finds the best sales they practically pay her to take it out of the stores.
> 
> i am reminded of the last jcpenny ceo that though shoppers did not like "sale racks" - and they got rid of him when their sales fell.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

We do have another Joanns about 5 miles away from the closing store but both stores have always been really busy and even support Viking Stores inside. The store that is closing is saying that it is a leasing issue but I will be sorry to see it go. Have made many friends there . At least some of them are moving over to the other store. I just hate to see any fabric/craft/yarn store close. We have lost 4 local independent yarn stores in Scottsdale in the last couple years and at least one of those stores had been around forever, way before we moved here. We lost all our Hancock Fabric stores 5 years ago but then Hobby Lobby moved into the area.I guess if you can't find what you want at the store you can always get it online.

pontuf

pontuf


thewren said:


> that is interesting pontuf - our joann's just moved into a larger store - even then their fabric selection is pretty punk - they are really big into crafts and unholstery. they at one time had the best fabric collection ever - have no idea what happened.
> 
> sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Karena, what a great find and a fabulous gift! That friend's a keeper!

pontuf



thewren said:


> how lucky are you - wish i could find a knitting maching like that - i think it would be fun to play around with.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OH NO! Another item on my Costco list! We will surely try it!Just LOVE that store....
pontuf

"Mrs. Costco" pumpkin pie, is on the dessert plates![/quote]

Ooooh, yum! Have you had Costco's Pumpkin Cheesecake? Verrrrry Gooood!!!![/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OK Barb you MUST attach a picture of your Bengal kitties! I think everyone will agree that we MUST see these little darlings!
pontuf



Barb K Bend OR said:


> Thanks Sam!
> BK
> 
> If you haven't already had this one, do try it. Lovely. Bengal Spice
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm ignorant too.....what and where ARE those green isles?????
pontuf


thewren said:


> i'll show my ignorance here - where are the green isles?
> 
> sam
> 
> We're headed to an Hawaiian them restaurant with our travel buddies who all went to Hawaii together over 5 years ago. We're going to pick our new place and begin the saving up: I think a cruise through the Green Isles is on the top of my list especially since our daughter was there this year and glowed about it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yum - that sounds really good.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Ok I just got this in my email and thought to share it with you all. It uses lemons and since that is a great thing to use and we've been talking about lemons, this is just fitting right in! Here is the list of ingredients, and for the how-to's on it you just go to the web site and scroll down the page till you get to it.
> 
> Slow-Cooker Lemon Garlic Chicken
> Serves 2 to 4 with leftovers
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will look for it.

sam



Barb K Bend OR said:


> Thanks Sam!
> BK
> 
> If you haven't already had this one, do try it. Lovely. Bengal Spice
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always found costco baked goods to be REALLY good - i love their carrot cake.

sam



Pontuf said:


> OH NO! Another item on my Costco list! We will surely try it!Just LOVE that store....
> pontuf
> 
> "Mrs. Costco" pumpkin pie, is on the dessert plates!


Ooooh, yum! Have you had Costco's Pumpkin Cheesecake? Verrrrry Gooood!!!![/quote][/quote]


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Might it be the British Isles she means?



Pontuf said:


> I'm ignorant too.....what and where ARE those green isles?????
> pontuf
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

Having trouble downloading both Pics. This is Lily. 
Will keep trying. 
BK


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I don't think honey every has to be thrown out. I don't know if it could even mold as syrup does. But if mold is a problem, just keep it in the refrigerator.


If the honey has become grainy because of the sugar in it, try heating gently in a pan of water on the stove or slowly and gently warmed in the microwave oven. I've done that many times but be careful that the bottle doesn't get too warm and the plastic begins to expand or thin in the side walls. This can be done over and over as needed.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

i overheard my mother and the lady in the health food store talk about if you heat your honey, then it looses whatever healthy properties it has from then on. might inquire more :roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> Having trouble downloading both Pics. This is Lily.
> Will keep trying.
> BK


Lovely cat!


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

This is Tiger with a funny knit hat. He does look slightly annoyed! BK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> This is Tiger with a funny knit hat. He does look slightly annoyed! BK


More bemused! Maybe green's not his colour! :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam here is the receipt for the cookies, enjoy. These were a favorite next to Mincemeat when I was growing up. 

Hermits

1 1/2 cups flour
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg
1/4 teaspoon cloves
4 ounces butter or margarine
3/4 cup packed brown sugar
1 egg
2 tablespoons milk
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 cup raisins
12 cup chopped walnuts. 

Stir together flour, baking soda, cinnamon, nutmeg, cloves and 1/4 teaspoon salt. In mixer bowl beat butter on med speed for 30 seconds. Add brown sugar, beat until fluffy. Add egg milk and vanilla beat well blended. Add dry ingredients to beaten mixture and beat until well blended. Stir in rasins and walnut.
Drop dough from a teaspoon 2 inches apart onto a greased cookie sheet. Bake in 375 degree F oven for 10 - 2 minutes or till done. Remove from cookie sheet. Cool on wire rack. Makes about 36 cookies.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Your kitties are soo cute and beautiful. Such beautiful markings and eyes.
I love their names! When you call them do you just call Tigerlily? So cute.

pontuf



Barb K Bend OR said:


> This is Tiger with a funny knit hat. He does look slightly annoyed! BK


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for the comments about the cats...I think Tiger hated that there were no ear holes! Hee!

Bob named them and they know to answer but Lily mostly pretends she hears "O."
BK


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

The Green Isles! A place of fairies and magic! enchanted places!  A place where the females are so exquisitely beautiful that the jewels of the land weep! :XD: a place where the language is beautiful Irish lilts!:lol: Come let us part the mists and explore these emerald greens and aye, we'll all be the wiser for it, so we shall! :thumbup:

http://kingsquest.wikia.com/wiki/Land_of_the_Green_Isles 

http://classiclit.about.com/library/bl-etexts/wjthomas/bl-wjthomas-welsh-greenisles.htm :mrgreen:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I wish I was getting to stay in tonight. I love my friend and her family, but I would just like to stay home and knit!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Nana do you have a great mincemeat cookie recipe?
My DH and his family have never eaten mincemeat, but my Mother always made mincemeat pie for Thanksgiving and Christmas. I'm going to try the Hermits.

pontuf



NanaCaren said:


> Sam here is the receipt for the cookies, enjoy. These were a favorite next to Mincemeat when I was growing up.
> 
> Hermits
> 
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Yum another great recipe. I checked out the site and they have an oven version--not as flavorful but, alas, I donated my slow cooker, got tired of tripping over it.



5mmdpns said:


> Ok I just got this in my email and thought to share it with you all. It uses lemons and since that is a great thing to use and we've been talking about lemons, this is just fitting right in! Here is the list of ingredients, and for the how-to's on it you just go to the web site and scroll down the page till you get to it.
> 
> Slow-Cooker Lemon Garlic Chicken
> Serves 2 to 4 with leftovers
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Nana do you have a great mincemeat cookie recipe?
> My DH and his family have never eaten mincemeat, but my Mother always made mincemeat pie for Thanksgiving and Christmas. I'm going to try the Hermits.
> 
> pontuf
> ...


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

I used to make venison mincemeat. 
One day we served pie to his sis and her hubby. It was good, but Bob just HAD to say I had scorched a batch. I was ready to smack him, as then I wondered if that pie tasted scorched. I didn't think it did. Sigh.
BK


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Italian Ricotta Cookies, Red Velvet and Coconut Cupcakes for the Boys & Girls Club Charity Luncheon. Still have to frost the cupcakes. Visions of Sugarplums on the 19th.


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

I am happy as all get out to see that there is Christmas music in the mall at least in the USA. Our Thanksgiving was last month, and I would give anyting to have Christmas music and the word Christmas plastered all over. In Canada we don't want to offend anyone so you don't hear or see decorations and about as close as it comes is Happy "Holidays". Sorry it is Merry Christmas!!!
Haveing said that I hate that kids only look for the gifts and don't know the real reason for Christmas. The revernce is not there. My ex and I, we used to make a big deal of it at our house (I have no GC's)and so my So's GC's are what there is and a greedier lot of little pigs I have never seen. My S other has been so put off by their ripping of paper and acting like lunatics just to get to what is inside with not thought of what it is, who gave it to them, just throw it behind them and on to the next. Over in 10 mins and that is it. My S O has not bought any gifts for two years for either Christmas or their Birthdays' as it is painful to watch this behaviour,we just cringe, and then to be told that a lovely guitar was "a piece of garbage" and the strings summarily yanked off and broken. $300.00 is not garbage for a 7 year old. So since this, nothing has been forthcoming from dear old gramps. Spending gobs of money for stuff no one wants. Knitted gifts for one family are ruined with grape juice and never seen again. I don't knit for them either. They are a thankless lot. They haven't asked why there isn't anything coming for gifts, but I think they know why. No one says anything. We carry on as usual.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My DH and his family have never eaten mincemeat, but my Mother always made mincemeat pie for Thanksgiving and Christmas.


My grandmother used to make mincemeat pie for Thanksgiving, but I think it was really the mince (fruit) part & not the meat part.

**
I need to start in on dinner here in a bit. All the talk of chili is good, but I had that last week, vegetarian style. I think that I will have baked ziti instead.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > My DH and his family have never eaten mincemeat, but my Mother always made mincemeat pie for Thanksgiving and Christmas.
> ...


What on earth is a ziti? Love the name! :lol:
Looked it up and found it's pasta, but there was no picture. What shape is it?
Just mucking about on here trying to pass the time - still no word of this baby. I think I'd rather have had him myself than all this waiting. :shock:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Baked ziti!!
Ingredients

1 pound dry ziti pasta
1 onion, chopped (he only used a little bit of onion, I think he said maybe 1/4 of an onion)
1 pound lean ground beef
2 (25 ounce) jars spaghetti sauce
6 ounces provolone cheese, sliced (he used more cuz we like CHEESE)
1 1/2 cups sour cream ( used about 2 cups)
6 ounces Mozzarella cheese (shredded) (he used more cuz we like Cheese)
2 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese (he just shook the cheese out of the container until it covered the top of the dish)

Directions
1. Bring a large pot of lightly salted water to a boil. Add ziti pasta, and cook until al dente, about 8 minutes, drain.
2. In a large skillet, brown onion and ground beef over mediun heat. Add spaghetti sauce, and simmer 15 minutes.
3. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Butter a 9×13 inch baking dish. Layer as follows: 1/2 of the ziti, provolone cheese, sour cream, 1/2 sauce mixture, remaining ziti, mozzarella cheese, and remaining sauce mixture. Top with grated Parmesan cheese.
4. Bake for 30 minutes in the preheated oven, or until cheese are melted


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i missed out on so much of the tparty from last week, we chaged internet providers and since bj is working ot and was tired most evenings it took a while to get up and going. so catch me up, did marianne have her camping trip and it went well and she is still feeling ok, jynx what about you? 
sister finally got out of hospitl this thurs. and all the bleeding ulcers are being treated and i guess since i have recieve no phone calls to meet anyone at the er. were good there. 
now we are having problems with dad, someone has had to go out to N. home to talk with him and calm him down, and mom and i were there yesterday and he isn't remembering being upset the night before, so i am thinking he is starting to have what is called sundowners. so guess this will be par for the course. i talked to him when mom and i spent the afternoon with him. he was content, he was watching his western mom was kicked back in the recliner and i was on he bed. i told him we would be coming to get him for thanksgiving day but he would have to go back that night cause mom couldn't care for him at home. he seemed ok, but i know this will be an ongoing thing. i can take a lot of things, but my mom and dad crying isn't one of them, she was apoigizing for crying and i said mom you have been with him for 62 yrs since you were 15, why do you think this will be a quick fix? hard situation. 
sam the recipe sounds good for the grill. the best thing we bought lately was a new forman grill with the removeable grills, we use it daily. someone was fixing chili, i think 5mm it was you, that sounds good to me also, as its nippy here. ok, gonna get off here. my graduating class of girls are having our seasonal get togethe tonight, even after 40 yrs we enjoy getting together and catching up. fun later everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Nana do you have a great mincemeat cookie recipe?
> My DH and his family have never eaten mincemeat, but my Mother always made mincemeat pie for Thanksgiving and Christmas. I'm going to try the Hermits.
> 
> pontuf
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i missed out on so much of the tparty from last week, we chaged internet providers and since bj is working ot and was tired most evenings it took a while to get up and going. so catch me up, did marianne have her camping trip and it went well and she is still feeling ok, jynx what about you?
> sister finally got out of hospitl this thurs. and all the bleeding ulcers are being treated and i guess since i have recieve no phone calls to meet anyone at the er. were good there.
> now we are having problems with dad, someone has had to go out to N. home to talk with him and calm him down, and mom and i were there yesterday and he isn't remembering being upset the night before, so i am thinking he is starting to have what is called sundowners. so guess this will be par for the course. i talked to him when mom and i spent the afternoon with him. he was content, he was watching his western mom was kicked back in the recliner and i was on he bed. i told him we would be coming to get him for thanksgiving day but he would have to go back that night cause mom couldn't care for him at home. he seemed ok, but i know this will be an ongoing thing. i can take a lot of things, but my mom and dad crying isn't one of them, she was apoigizing for crying and i said mom you have been with him for 62 yrs since you were 15, why do you think this will be a quick fix? hard situation.
> sam the recipe sounds good for the grill. the best thing we bought lately was a new forman grill with the removeable grills, we use it daily. someone was fixing chili, i think 5mm it was you, that sounds good to me also, as its nippy here. ok, gonna get off here. my graduating class of girls are having our seasonal get togethe tonight, even after 40 yrs we enjoy getting together and catching up. fun later everyone.


Sundowners is a hard thing to deal with because by the time it gets to nightime you're tired too. My mum got like this and it wasn't easy. Glad your sister's treatment seems to be ok. Enjoy your friends - I meet up with my pals from College too and we're the same, nothing changed even after 43 years!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the ziti, 5! I've never seen it over here.

Edit Seems to be a kind of penne pasta.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Barb K Bend OR said:


> I used to make venison mincemeat.
> One day we served pie to his sis and her hubby. It was good, but Bob just HAD to say I had scorched a batch. I was ready to smack him, as then I wondered if that pie tasted scorched. I didn't think it did. Sigh.
> BK


I have never made it with venison but my grandma used to make it. Elishia makes green tomato mincemeat, I don't have her receipt. If she thought I could make she might not give me any more.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Southern Gal, I do hope your new internet connections are all good now! It is major withdrawals here without my KP KTP family! Yes, I was making chili, sticky rice, and the trimmings!!! The day is drippy wet and making for a bed of ice on the roads.
It is a difficult time when those in such a close relationship like your parents have to separate! They have been daily 24/7 in each other's lives, side by side, and so it is understandable that there will be tears. I will pray that things become more bearable for both your Mom and your Dad. What a love they have for each other! 
My parents have been together for 54 years, through ups, downs, side-ways events, everything! Neither one are getting any younger and I dread the day that one of them passes as the other wont be long behind. I cherish them so much and feel blessed to live a few blocks away from them!

Enjoy your evening with your girls!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for the ziti, 5! I've never seen it over here.
> 
> Edit Seems to be a kind of penne pasta.


Yes, made with a penne pasta and a tomatoey type sauce, could be a lazy lazagne? haha, my kind of thing!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the ziti, 5! I've never seen it over here.
> ...


Me too. My kind of lazy lasagne is to buy it ready made from the supermarket! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Oops, double helpings of pasta!  :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Home made mincemeat!
Mincemeat: Place all the ingredients in a large Dutch oven, and bring to a boil over medium heat, stirring often. Then, reduce the heat to medium-low and simmer the mincemeat, stirring often, for about 25 - 30 minutes, or until the liquid is almost evaporated. Transfer the mincemeat to a large bowl and let it cool completely. Cover with plastic wrap and place in the refrigerator, at least overnight, or up to a month. Note: If storing longer than a week, stir in a little rum or brandy (about 1/4 cup (60 ml)) every week. 
Makes about 6 cups of Mincemeat.

Homemade Mincemeat:
2 large Golden Delicious apples, peeled and grated
1 -12 ounce (1 1/2 cups) (340 grams) can frozen apple juice concentrate, thawed
1 cup (85 grams) dried apples, chopped
3/4 cup (120 grams) dark raisins
3/4 cup (120 grams) golden raisins
3/4 cup (90 grams) dried currants
3/4 cup (105 grams) dried cranberries
2/3 cup (120 grams) mixed candied peel
1/3 cup (60 grams) candied lemon peel
1/2 cup (105 grams) dark brown sugar
1/2 cup (120 ml) dark rum
1/2 cup (120 ml) brandy or cognac
4 tablespoons (57 grams) unsalted butter
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground allspice
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon ground cloves
1/4 teaspoon salt
Read more: http://www.joyofbaking.com/HomemadeMincemeat.html#ixzz2CWWuDfWp

Scottish Oatmeal Crumble
Ingredients for the Crumble: 
2 oz (60g or ½ US cup) flour 
1 oz (25g or ¼ US cup) coarse oatmeal (the fresher the better) 
2 oz (60g or a generous one third of a US cup) brown sugar 
2 oz (60g or ½ US stick) butter or margarine

Mix together. Pack into cake pan, leaving about 1/3 of the crumble mix for the top. Place the mincemeat on top of the the bottom layer of crumble, and top with the rest of the crumble. Bake at 400F for 20 minutes or until crumble is golden brown.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Home made mincemeat!
> 
> I will have to make this, it is different than Elishia's receipt. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


hahaha!! Smart thinking and no slaving over the oven!!! :lol:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Nana! Can't wait to try it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Home made mincemeat!
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm going to make this!

Pontuf



5mmdpns said:


> Home made mincemeat!
> Mincemeat: Place all the ingredients in a large Dutch oven, and bring to a boil over medium heat, stirring often. Then, reduce the heat to medium-low and simmer the mincemeat, stirring often, for about 25 - 30 minutes, or until the liquid is almost evaporated. Transfer the mincemeat to a large bowl and let it cool completely. Cover with plastic wrap and place in the refrigerator, at least overnight, or up to a month. Note: If storing longer than a week, stir in a little rum or brandy (about 1/4 cup (60 ml)) every week.
> Makes about 6 cups of Mincemeat.
> 
> ...


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

thought you would like to see the top I was test knitting for the lady who owns our LYS. The other 2 pics are the jumper I knitted for my GS with a cable through the middle and another jumper I have just started but must admit am finding it very hard and slow going. The cables are easy enough once the pattern is set its the honeycomb sides thaking a long time and awkward to do. The sleeves are done entirely in this stitch and so is the hood, so am not sure of the wisdom of trying it lol. I am looking at the sleeves on the other jumper and wondering if it would work but don't think so lol


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Thanks Nana! Can't wait to try it.


YOu are welcome, they are very good.


----------



## Donnaj65 (Sep 26, 2012)

I really do enjoy your information and recipes. I have to agree about all the "way too early" decorations. They bring out Christmas decorations even before Halloween in this area. I think it is about getting all the dollars you can. Not a good thing.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Sam this is what my sister in law gave me about a month ago, havent had time to try it yet because of the projects I have oon the go and had to rearrange my dining room to house it lol



thewren said:


> how lucky are you - wish i could find a knitting maching like that - i think it would be fun to play around with.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

melyn said:


> thought you would like to see the top I was test knitting for the lady who owns our LYS. The other 2 pics are the jumper I knitted for my GS with a cable through the middle and another jumper I have just started but must admit am finding it very hard and slow going. The cables are easy enough once the pattern is set its the honeycomb sides thaking a long time and awkward to do. The sleeves are done entirely in this stitch and so is the hood, so am not sure of the wisdom of trying it lol. I am looking at the sleeves on the other jumper and wondering if it would work but don't think so lol


totally a *WOW* factor going on with these. Now that I can cable, these are so *cool* looking!! :thumbup:

And a total dream come true with that knitting machine and stash!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful Melyn!



melyn said:


> thought you would like to see the top I was test knitting for the lady who owns our LYS. The other 2 pics are the jumper I knitted for my GS with a cable through the middle and another jumper I have just started but must admit am finding it very hard and slow going. The cables are easy enough once the pattern is set its the honeycomb sides thaking a long time and awkward to do. The sleeves are done entirely in this stitch and so is the hood, so am not sure of the wisdom of trying it lol. I am looking at the sleeves on the other jumper and wondering if it would work but don't think so lol


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> thought you would like to see the top I was test knitting for the lady who owns our LYS. The other 2 pics are the jumper I knitted for my GS with a cable through the middle and another jumper I have just started but must admit am finding it very hard and slow going. The cables are easy enough once the pattern is set its the honeycomb sides thaking a long time and awkward to do. The sleeves are done entirely in this stitch and so is the hood, so am not sure of the wisdom of trying it lol. I am looking at the sleeves on the other jumper and wondering if it would work but don't think so lol


Those are absolutely stunning, very good job of it.

Sam this is what my sister in law gave me about a month ago, havent had time to try it yet because of the projects I have oon the go and had to rearrange my dining room to house it lol

How lucky for you.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Yes, made with a penne pasta and a tomatoey type sauce, could be a lazy lazagne? haha, my kind of thing!


Basically - it is. I do like it. 

I cannot have the pre-made frozen lasagna. It has a preservative that just wreaks havoc with my innards. I even have to be careful with the jarred sauce, basically organic because of the preservative.

Melyn - congratulations on the knitting machine! I'm so jealous.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I'm going to make this!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


Scottish Oatmeal Crumble
Ingredients for the Crumble: 
2 oz (60g or ½ US cup) flour 
1 oz (25g or ¼ US cup) coarse oatmeal (the fresher the better) 
2 oz (60g or a generous one third of a US cup) brown sugar 
2 oz (60g or ½ US stick) butter or margarine

Mix together. Pack into cake pan, leaving about 1/3 of the crumble mix for the top. Place the mincemeat on top of the the bottom layer of crumble, and top with the rest of the crumble. Bake at 400F for 20 minutes or until crumble is golden brown.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

My grandmother made mincemeat in the fall using the green tomatoes that didn't ripen. There was no meat in it, but i think it had some suet in it. it really was delicious. She, of course made pies with it, but she also made a sort of folded over circle cookie and used her mincemeat in the filling.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

No suet! That's what makes it mincemeat otherwise it is just dried fruit making it vegetarian but the cognac sounds good.

When I have made mincemeat pie or filled cookies, I do purchase the prepared jar, makes life so much easier and suet is in it. I put the cognac in the whip cream using the Swiss aerosol can, forgot the name, to make the whipped cream and top the pie with a generous serving.

Perhaps the majority of people don't like all this really rich flavor of fruit but I was raised with the Norwegian sweet soup with prunes, raisins, apricots and pearl tapioca and German Pluma Moos, all types of dried fruit, thick and creamy all very rich and then topped with fresh cream from the cooler.

Fruit cake, I believe, is more of an English favorite along with sherry trifle, yum. An English friend, named Colin, many years ago would make an English Sherry Trifle that was to die for...using an entire bottle of Harvey's Bristol Cream sherry--miss those days. He would tell us of his early days in "Inja" in the 1950's. India is so rich in culture and has always interested me, oops off subject.



5mmdpns said:


> Home made mincemeat!
> Mincemeat: Place all the ingredients in a large Dutch oven, and bring to a boil over medium heat, stirring often. Then, reduce the heat to medium-low and simmer the mincemeat, stirring often, for about 25 - 30 minutes, or until the liquid is almost evaporated. Transfer the mincemeat to a large bowl and let it cool completely. Cover with plastic wrap and place in the refrigerator, at least overnight, or up to a month. Note: If storing longer than a week, stir in a little rum or brandy (about 1/4 cup (60 ml)) every week.
> Makes about 6 cups of Mincemeat.
> 
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> We do have another Joanns about 5 miles away from the closing store but both stores have always been really busy and even support Viking Stores inside. The store that is closing is saying that it is a leasing issue but I will be sorry to see it go. Have made many friends there . At least some of them are moving over to the other store. I just hate to see any fabric/craft/yarn store close. We have lost 4 local independent yarn stores in Scottsdale in the last couple years and at least one of those stores had been around forever, way before we moved here. We lost all our Hancock Fabric stores 5 years ago but then Hobby Lobby moved into the area.I guess if you can't find what you want at the store you can always get it online.
> 
> pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> No suet! That's what makes it mincemeat otherwise it is just dried fruit making it vegetarian but the cognac sounds good.
> 
> When I have made mincemeat pie or filled cookies, I do purchase the prepared jar, makes life so much easier and suet is in it. I put the cognac in the whip cream using the Swiss aerosol can, forgot the name, to make the whipped cream and top the pie with a generous serving.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

We learned to make mincemeat in the first year at senior school, it was not cooked, just sealed in the jar like the shop bought brand. No meat, that is minced meat, a totally different thing. The next year we made Christmas pudding, then the following year a traditional fruit cake with marzipan & icing, decorated with holly & writing. We never made trifle, if we had it would not have had sherry in.
Every year for the last 15 years I've made trifle for the sailing club Xmas dinner. That was for 80 people, one year I got started & was rushed to hospital, so poor Julian had to make them. He got them done alright, after all he'd eaten enough of them.

Tessa


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello everyone. I am home and safe. I had a wonderful time away. Had a great visit with my ex brother in law and his wife and my ex sister in law and her new husband. B had a great time there too. He is the same age as my brother in law and his wife. My sister in law is a year younger than me but I sure wish I had her energy. I don't think I had that energy even when I was young. She is a foster mother and has adopted two of the foster children. One is 15 and the other is 5. Her birth daughter is 27 years old. I learned lots. My brother in law does computer work as a hobby so he worked on my computer and made it better. I have read up the rest of last weeks Tea Party and now need to read up on here so will get to it and look forward to hearing from you all. hugs to you all. Dancer


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> We learned to make mincemeat in the first year at senior school, it was not cooked, just sealed in the jar like the shop bought brand. No meat, that is minced meat, a totally different thing. The next year we made Christmas pudding, then the following year a traditional fruit cake with marzipan & icing, decorated with holly & writing. We never made trifle, if we had it would not have had sherry in.
> Every year for the last 15 years I've made trifle for the sailing club Xmas dinner. That was for 80 people, one year I got started & was rushed to hospital, so poor Julian had to make them. He got them done alright, after all he'd eaten enough of them.
> 
> Tessa


We didn't do any of that in school how lucky you were. My grandma always made christmas pudding.
The trifle would be good. Julian to the rescue for you, very sweet of him.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Radar
I quite understand how you feel. I would too. We used to put too many gifts under the tree. Now I am 3000 miles away from them all and I send gift cards or cheques and they can get what they want. Except for my daughter, who I lent $800 to about a year and a half ago for rent. She had decided to leave her ex and go it on her own with the grandchildren. She was to pay me back when she got her income tax back. So now, since I have not seen a dime back, her presents are deductions of what she owes to me. It is the only was I will see it back. She is burning her bridges. She owes my Dad for the past 5 years for a car she borrowed money on. she is now pregnant again and wants to take sick leave as of Feb. and baby is due in May, then take a year of maternity leave off. Now because of having three children, she wants a bigger car. Guess she will have to be creative in how she is going to pay for it. I no longer will play at being a bank. I love my kids but for me, distance is sometimes a blessing.



radar said:


> I am happy as all get out to see that there is Christmas music in the mall at least in the USA. Our Thanksgiving was last month, and I would give anyting to have Christmas music and the word Christmas plastered all over. In Canada we don't want to offend anyone so you don't hear or see decorations and about as close as it comes is Happy "Holidays". Sorry it is Merry Christmas!!!
> Haveing said that I hate that kids only look for the gifts and don't know the real reason for Christmas. The revernce is not there. My ex and I, we used to make a big deal of it at our house (I have no GC's)and so my So's GC's are what there is and a greedier lot of little pigs I have never seen. My S other has been so put off by their ripping of paper and acting like lunatics just to get to what is inside with not thought of what it is, who gave it to them, just throw it behind them and on to the next. Over in 10 mins and that is it. My S O has not bought any gifts for two years for either Christmas or their Birthdays' as it is painful to watch this behaviour,we just cringe, and then to be told that a lovely guitar was "a piece of garbage" and the strings summarily yanked off and broken. $300.00 is not garbage for a 7 year old. So since this, nothing has been forthcoming from dear old gramps. Spending gobs of money for stuff no one wants. Knitted gifts for one family are ruined with grape juice and never seen again. I don't knit for them either. They are a thankless lot. They haven't asked why there isn't anything coming for gifts, but I think they know why. No one says anything. We carry on as usual.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> rookieretiree - i couldn't get this to work - anyone else have that problem.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Yes Sam: I got a message that in order to download I had to install a special compatibility package (did mention free trial) I just thought it too much trouble. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Of course they are.....


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> A few pictures to share, am thinking of maybe a wingspan with the yarn or another shawl, not sure yet.


beautiful pictures - love the yarn and the sunrise reminds me of the sunset we had here this evening


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Keep us posted, Kate. Looking forward to hearing the news.



KateB said:


> Just heard that son and his partner have just left for the hospital as she is in labour at last!!!! My stomach is churning, I think this is worse than having one yourself! Will keep you posted.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I know! It was such a great store and there forever. Not much left in Scottsdale except for Jessica's and Knit Happens. Knit Happens is really a great store! Lots of unusual yarns. Oh and The Fiber Factory in Mesa is great. I've taken classes there and the instructors are excellent. Worth the drive.

Pontuf

Really miss Arizona Knitting and Needlepoint. That was a really great yarn store. I've found nothing that compares.

WI Joy[/quote]


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> dori - how nice to see you - if you have time you might post a picture of your fingerless gloves when you are finished. don't be a stranger now - we would love to see you more often.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I'll try to post pix. My camera is acting up. Maybe my SIL will do it for me.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Dancer, I'm glad you had a good visit and are home safe and sound. We missed you. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I'm going to make this!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


Could this be made with juice instead of the alcohol?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you Joy. I am happy to be home in my own warm bed. Their house was a bit cold at night but I did have a nice warm body beside me .  Kind of sad to leave him at his home earlier today but will see him on Monday for Square Dancing.



jheiens said:


> Dancer, I'm glad you had a good visit and are home safe and sound. We missed you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to make this!
> ...


It is what I plan on doing. Being an alcoholic and dry for 31 years, I am not so interested in the taste of alcohol. I will use white grape juice and a strawberry juice to replace the alcohol.  And if one really wants the rum flavor of the mincemeat, you could always use a tablespoon of rum extract flavor, or what ever amount you like according to taste. One thing that I know is not in here and that is vanilla. The vanilla is such a mainstay of so many flavor enhancers I am surprised it is not in this recipe. ;-)


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I have been preparing with cleaning for the Thanksgiving day feast. I hope you all are well, I have not read the posts and if there is something I have missed I am sorry. joe p.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

oops I will be out with Mother all day tomorrow. Talk to you sometime this next week. I am at a loss on trying to keep up. joe p.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> oops I will be out with Mother all day tomorrow. Talk to you sometime this next week. I am at a loss on trying to keep up. joe p.


Have fun with your Mother! and enjoy her company!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i got in a while ago from our class party, we had so much fun and caught up with everyone, there was only 9 of us this yr. we usuall have at least 14 of us, but it was a chanceto catch up. 
we had so much fun listening to ghost tales from several who at different times spent the night in eureka springs at the famous cresent hotel. there was some really hair raising stories. i told them that the bunch from Ghost Hunters had been there several times. we thought it would be fun for us all to go there together. won't happen to many obligations. one of our girls met an old flame in her check out line at wm and they are dating and gonna marry. we ask if it will be at isle 15  
whew i am tired so i am gonna call it a night. everyone have a restful night or a fun day. check in with you later


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to make this!
> ...


Yes, I have used apple or orange juice, but it does have to be used quicker. I store it in the fridge.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Home from the wedding party. It was very nice. I've had some stomach issues today and for some reason, I did not want any cake. I just decided to come on home. I taped the Mavericks game and have not checked to see the outcome! I can zoom through the commercials if I'm not on KTP or knitting!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Well, I was 50 pages behind in last wks. and 20 in this and have finally caught up. I had decided that if between the stuttering and the # of pages and the difficulty in longing into the tpr I would give up following. Today I spent two hours trying to find where they hid the tea party-no e-mails, no Fri announcement found, not in main, nor active topics,nor watched topics etc. Does anyone else have this problem. I wish they would just give us a direct loop under the forum.
I have been on the computer since 6 pm and it is after ten now. I need a new computer, but I am not sure that is the answer to my problems. I would terribly miss all of you, the recipes, the comraderie, the knitting talk and all that you teach me, but sometime I've got to accomplish some knitting sewing, crocheting and read as well as cooking and shopping. Knitting needles are on sail at knitpicks and I haven't even had a chance to order. Oh well, everyone seems to be doing better. So I'll sign out for the night and hope watched topics will let me in tomorrow. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have just checked the receipts in my facsimile Mrs Beeton from 1893- one version has 3lbs currants
2lbs raisins
1 1/2 lbs lean beef
3 lbs beef suet
2 lbs moist sugar
2 oz citron
2 oz candied lemon peel
2 oz candied orange peel
1 large nutmeg
2 lbs apples
rind of 2 lemons
juice of one
1/2 pint brandy
if anyone is curious to try this I will type out the method- but I am assuming there are no starters.

this same book gives a second mix
Excellent Mincemeat
3 large lemons
3 large apples
1 lb stoned raisins
1 lb currants
1 lb suet
2 lbs moist sugar
1 oz sliced candied citron
1 oz sliced candied orange peel
same quantity lemon peel
1 tea cupful brandy
2 tablespoonsful orange marmalade

this mixture will be ready in two weeks.

my 1971 edition of Mrs Beeton has in the vegetarian section

Mincemeat
6 lemons
1 lb raisins weighed when picked and stoned
1/2 lb apples
2 oz candied citron
2 oz candied orange peel
2 oz chopped pine nuts
1 lb currants
1 lb sugar
1 tsp mace
1 tspn cinnamon
almond essence
1/4 lb chopped white nut suet
1/2 gill brandy [optional]

I have never encountered vanilla in the receipts I have used over the years


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

You didn't insult anyone Sam. No offense taken! I thought they were very cute, though Ron kept complaining because the boots she had gotten him to wear were about an inch too small and his toes were all curled up. He changed as soon as they were done with the vows.



thewren said:


> what a wonderful way to have a wedding - i did not mean to insut you or them - i loved the way they were dressed.
> 
> sam


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

beautiful work melyn! love the last one though I bet it is frustrating to do the honeycomb. I have not yet found a sweater I love enough to think that I could actually finish it, lol.



melyn said:


> thought you would like to see the top I was test knitting for the lady who owns our LYS. The other 2 pics are the jumper I knitted for my GS with a cable through the middle and another jumper I have just started but must admit am finding it very hard and slow going. The cables are easy enough once the pattern is set its the honeycomb sides thaking a long time and awkward to do. The sleeves are done entirely in this stitch and so is the hood, so am not sure of the wisdom of trying it lol. I am looking at the sleeves on the other jumper and wondering if it would work but don't think so lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just know she is singing "aren't i pretty" and she is.

sam



Barb K Bend OR said:


> Having trouble downloading both Pics. This is Lily.
> Will keep trying.
> BK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ah - but it doesn't lose it's lovely taste - nectar of the gods.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think honey every has to be thrown out. I don't know if it could even mold as syrup does. But if mold is a problem, just keep it in the refrigerator.
> ...


i overheard my mother and the lady in the health food store talk about if you heat your honey, then it looses whatever healthy properties it has from then on. might inquire more :roll:[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the hat so suits him

sam



Barb K Bend OR said:


> This is Tiger with a funny knit hat. He does look slightly annoyed! BK


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> strawberry - could you put the zest in water and freeze it in cubes? just wondering.
> 
> pretty soon we can call you a rootin tootin shootin strawberry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Joe P said:


> oops I will be out with Mother all day tomorrow. Talk to you sometime this next week. I am at a loss on trying to keep up. joe p.


Joe, I know what you mean. This is a lively group isn't it. I'm trying to get caught up and reading as fast as I can. I have a program coming on at 10:00 p.m. Pacific time....Yikes.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Thank you Joy. I am happy to be home in my own warm bed. Their house was a bit cold at night but I did have a nice warm body beside me .  Kind of sad to leave him at his home earlier today but will see him on Monday for Square Dancing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my have I missed something Dancer....Hummm?


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

melyn said:


> thought you would like to see the top I was test knitting for the lady who owns our LYS. The other 2 pics are the jumper I knitted for my GS with a cable through the middle and another jumper I have just started but must admit am finding it very hard and slow going. The cables are easy enough once the pattern is set its the honeycomb sides thaking a long time and awkward to do. The sleeves are done entirely in this stitch and so is the hood, so am not sure of the wisdom of trying it lol. I am looking at the sleeves on the other jumper and wondering if it would work but don't think so lol


What beautiful work!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

melyn said:


> here is a link to a pair of cable leg warmers
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring08/PATTmosey.html and its free.
> 
> 
> ...


The leg warmers are sooo cute!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yum - especially the red velvet cupcakes.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Italian Ricotta Cookies, Red Velvet and Coconut Cupcakes for the Boys & Girls Club Charity Luncheon. Still have to frost the cupcakes. Visions of Sugarplums on the 19th.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> you would like my daughte heidi - value and price are her matra. that is why she does my christmas shopping for me - i make a list of what i might give - and she shops all year long for me - i might also say that when death comes to get her he won't be able to find her because she will be shopping. lol but she finds the best sales they practically pay her to take it out of the stores.
> 
> i am reminded of the last jcpenny ceo that though shoppers did not like "sale racks" - and they got rid of him when their sales fell.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

radar - my heart goes out to you - i feel sorry for the children also - they are missing so much by their actions. a merry christmas to you.

sam



radar said:


> I am happy as all get out to see that there is Christmas music in the mall at least in the USA. Our Thanksgiving was last month, and I would give anyting to have Christmas music and the word Christmas plastered all over. In Canada we don't want to offend anyone so you don't hear or see decorations and about as close as it comes is Happy "Holidays". Sorry it is Merry Christmas!!!
> Haveing said that I hate that kids only look for the gifts and don't know the real reason for Christmas. The revernce is not there. My ex and I, we used to make a big deal of it at our house (I have no GC's)and so my So's GC's are what there is and a greedier lot of little pigs I have never seen. My S other has been so put off by their ripping of paper and acting like lunatics just to get to what is inside with not thought of what it is, who gave it to them, just throw it behind them and on to the next. Over in 10 mins and that is it. My S O has not bought any gifts for two years for either Christmas or their Birthdays' as it is painful to watch this behaviour,we just cringe, and then to be told that a lovely guitar was "a piece of garbage" and the strings summarily yanked off and broken. $300.00 is not garbage for a 7 year old. So since this, nothing has been forthcoming from dear old gramps. Spending gobs of money for stuff no one wants. Knitted gifts for one family are ruined with grape juice and never seen again. I don't knit for them either. They are a thankless lot. They haven't asked why there isn't anything coming for gifts, but I think they know why. No one says anything. We carry on as usual.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a hard row to hoe southern gal - even when its the best thing to do it is still hard - tons of healing energy to you and yours - just know we have your back and you can come to us and talk anytime - we are right there with you.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> i missed out on so much of the tparty from last week, we chaged internet providers and since bj is working ot and was tired most evenings it took a while to get up and going. so catch me up, did marianne have her camping trip and it went well and she is still feeling ok, jynx what about you?
> sister finally got out of hospitl this thurs. and all the bleeding ulcers are being treated and i guess since i have recieve no phone calls to meet anyone at the er. were good there.
> now we are having problems with dad, someone has had to go out to N. home to talk with him and calm him down, and mom and i were there yesterday and he isn't remembering being upset the night before, so i am thinking he is starting to have what is called sundowners. so guess this will be par for the course. i talked to him when mom and i spent the afternoon with him. he was content, he was watching his western mom was kicked back in the recliner and i was on he bed. i told him we would be coming to get him for thanksgiving day but he would have to go back that night cause mom couldn't care for him at home. he seemed ok, but i know this will be an ongoing thing. i can take a lot of things, but my mom and dad crying isn't one of them, she was apoigizing for crying and i said mom you have been with him for 62 yrs since you were 15, why do you think this will be a quick fix? hard situation.
> sam the recipe sounds good for the grill. the best thing we bought lately was a new forman grill with the removeable grills, we use it daily. someone was fixing chili, i think 5mm it was you, that sounds good to me also, as its nippy here. ok, gonna get off here. my graduating class of girls are having our seasonal get togethe tonight, even after 40 yrs we enjoy getting together and catching up. fun later everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you make your own mincemeat nancaren or do you buy it.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Nana do you have a great mincemeat cookie recipe?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what great jumpers melyn - really like the sleeves on the blue one. never thought of doing them like that.

sam



melyn said:


> thought you would like to see the top I was test knitting for the lady who owns our LYS. The other 2 pics are the jumper I knitted for my GS with a cable through the middle and another jumper I have just started but must admit am finding it very hard and slow going. The cables are easy enough once the pattern is set its the honeycomb sides thaking a long time and awkward to do. The sleeves are done entirely in this stitch and so is the hood, so am not sure of the wisdom of trying it lol. I am looking at the sleeves on the other jumper and wondering if it would work but don't think so lol


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> judyr said:
> 
> 
> > Now every retailer has nearly everything "on sale" at all times. Prices are marked up so that they can be discounted.
> ...


That is actually what is happening. At wholesale level the market is controlled with a price listing of two or three prices. The top price is at least 100% above the cost price to the retailer and can be up to 200% or more depending on what it is. Usually the higher profit margin is for things that sell most at a much reduced price, example furniture--ever buy furniture at full price? The top price the retailer agrees not to exceed and the lowest is the lowest "full" price a seller can tag. So you won't find a big difference in full retail price between competitors--they all use the high price and mark down from there. Also higher profit margin merchandise has higher costs, shipping, warehousing, and display, also requires a more educated staff to sell, example electronics or automobiles. Make sense? Of course, consumable products, food and supplies, are marked way higher than ever before, perhaps because of additional increases in shipping and labor costs (gotten a raise lately? not likely) or so they tell us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

donna - welcome to the tea party - so glad you stopped by and hope to see you again real soon - there is always plenty of fresh tea and lots of room at the table.

sam



Donnaj65 said:


> I really do enjoy your information and recipes. I have to agree about all the "way too early" decorations. They bring out Christmas decorations even before Halloween in this area. I think it is about getting all the dollars you can. Not a good thing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have never seen a knitting maching in a piece of furniture like that - i am so jealous - it looks wide enough - you could almost knit material if you wanted to. i'm excited to see what you are going to make on it. do you think it will be difficult to operate.

sam



melyn said:


> Sam this is what my sister in law gave me about a month ago, havent had time to try it yet because of the projects I have oon the go and had to rearrange my dining room to house it lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why is india off subject ask4j - we all like to learn about other countries and cultures.

sam



Ask4j said:


> An English friend, named Colin, many years ago would make an English Sherry Trifle that was to die for...using an entire bottle of Harvey's Bristol Cream sherry--miss those days. He would tell us of his early days in "Inja" in the 1950's. India is so rich in culture and has always interested me, oops off subject.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you had a good visit and are home safe and sound.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Hello everyone. I am home and safe. I had a wonderful time away. Had a great visit with my ex brother in law and his wife and my ex sister in law and her new husband. B had a great time there too. He is the same age as my brother in law and his wife. My sister in law is a year younger than me but I sure wish I had her energy. I don't think I had that energy even when I was young. She is a foster mother and has adopted two of the foster children. One is 15 and the other is 5. Her birth daughter is 27 years old. I learned lots. My brother in law does computer work as a hobby so he worked on my computer and made it better. I have read up the rest of last weeks Tea Party and now need to read up on here so will get to it and look forward to hearing from you all. hugs to you all. Dancer


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i never thought being a parent came with "doormat" written across my forehead - sometime no is the best answer for everyone concerned.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Radar
> I quite understand how you feel. I would too. We used to put too many gifts under the tree. Now I am 3000 miles away from them all and I send gift cards or cheques and they can get what they want. Except for my daughter, who I lent $800 to about a year and a half ago for rent. She had decided to leave her ex and go it on her own with the grandchildren. She was to pay me back when she got her income tax back. So now, since I have not seen a dime back, her presents are deductions of what she owes to me. It is the only was I will see it back. She is burning her bridges. She owes my Dad for the past 5 years for a car she borrowed money on. she is now pregnant again and wants to take sick leave as of Feb. and baby is due in May, then take a year of maternity leave off. Now because of having three children, she wants a bigger car. Guess she will have to be creative in how she is going to pay for it. I no longer will play at being a bank. I love my kids but for me, distance is sometimes a blessing.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bellestarr - we do not see enough of you these days - good to see you tonight - hope you are not working too hard - hope to see you again real soon.

sam



bellestarr12 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > A few pictures to share, am thinking of maybe a wingspan with the yarn or another shawl, not sure yet.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sunday is drawing to a close here- the sun has almost set, and the birds are all roosting. The neighbourhood has been quiet- only the odd aircraft, no mowers out because it has been too wet, or the grass has already been cut. A few stray fireworks left over from Guy Fawkes. On my buddy list the only person showing as online is Sam- but he hardly ever logs out- maybe he is jigsaw puzzling. To the many friends, visible and invisible, hugs and prayers for continued health- it will be good when we hear how Marianne has enjoyed her time away in the camp. I wonder if people are daunted by the enormous number of pages we are clocking up?
Sam, I wonder how those puppies of yours are? have any more found their forever homes yet? Are you still able to have them outside?


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Is there anything that doesn't taste good at Costco??? lolol
Roberta



thewren said:


> i always found costco baked goods to be REALLY good - i love their carrot cake.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote][/quote]


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Wahooooooooooooooo! Luke William, born at 12.26am on the 18th November weighing 8lb 2oz. Mother and baby both well. As father is a big Star Wars fan, I'm glad it wasn't Darth or R2D2!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Wahooooooooooooooo! Luke William, born at 12.26am on the 18th November weighing 8lb 2oz. Mother and baby both well. As father is a big Star Wars fan, I'm glad it wasn't Darth or R2D2!!


hearty congratulations! that is wonderful news, Grandma!!!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Wahooooooooooooooo! Luke William, born at 12.26am on the 18th November weighing 8lb 2oz. Mother and baby both well. As father is a big Star Wars fan, I'm glad it wasn't Darth or R2D2!!
> ...


Thank you, we're over the moon! I'm exhausted,(imagine how his mum feels!) it was a long day. :lol: Haven't seen him yet although DS sent us a video and Grandpa and I both think he's very like his mum :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I let the oldest daughter make it she does a wonderful job of it and it makes her happy to know she makes something's that I no longer do. It tastes just as good as what I used to make when they were younger.



thewren said:


> do you make your own mincemeat nancaren or do you buy it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Wahooooooooooooooo! Luke William, born at 12.26am on the 18th November weighing 8lb 2oz. Mother and baby both well. As father is a big Star Wars fan, I'm glad it wasn't Darth or R2D2!!


Congrats to all x


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Wahooooooooooooooo! Luke William, born at 12.26am on the 18th November weighing 8lb 2oz. Mother and baby both well. As father is a big Star Wars fan, I'm glad it wasn't Darth or R2D2!!


Congratulations!!!!! Glad to hear he is finally here and everyone is doing well.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations Kate!! I hope you get to play grandma soon!
Welcome back Dancer! I'm glad you and B had a great time.
Roberta



KateB said:


> Wahooooooooooooooo! Luke William, born at 12.26am on the 18th November weighing 8lb 2oz. Mother and baby both well. As father is a big Star Wars fan, I'm glad it wasn't Darth or R2D2!!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Congratulations granny Kate! What a lovely name, and he was a good weight. Funny, my son who's wife is expecting in Feb, is also a massive Star Wars fan. I hope he doesn't get any ideas about unusual names!


----------



## mrsdroof (Jun 12, 2011)

Great news. KateB. Henry has a William as part of his name too. Enjoyment and fun begins!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sunday is drawing to a close here- the sun has almost set, and the birds are all roosting. The neighbourhood has been quiet- only the odd aircraft, no mowers out because it has been too wet, or the grass has already been cut. A few stray fireworks left over from Guy Fawkes. On my buddy list the only person showing as online is Sam- but he hardly ever logs out- maybe he is jigsaw puzzling. To the many friends, visible and invisible, hugs and prayers for continued health- it will be good when we hear how Marianne has enjoyed her time away in the camp. I wonder if people are daunted by the enormous number of pages we are clocking up?
> Sam, I wonder how those puppies of yours are? have any more found their forever homes yet? Are you still able to have them outside?


Designer here:

I love the picture in your avatar of Rangitoto - when we lived in Takapuna in the 70's we used to love to walk the beach and look at the view. Shirley


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Congratulations Kate!



KateB said:


> Wahooooooooooooooo! Luke William, born at 12.26am on the 18th November weighing 8lb 2oz. Mother and baby both well. As father is a big Star Wars fan, I'm glad it wasn't Darth or R2D2!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulation Grandma KateB!!! I am so happy for you and the parents. Love the name. What a nice size baby boy.



KateB said:


> Wahooooooooooooooo! Luke William, born at 12.26am on the 18th November weighing 8lb 2oz. Mother and baby both well. As father is a big Star Wars fan, I'm glad it wasn't Darth or R2D2!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Strawberry, I was at an ex brother in laws and his wife's for a couple of days and they invited me to bring my gentleman friend. Their house is kept cool at night but with B there beside me, it helped keep me warm. We do not live together so on the way home, had to drop him off at his home. But will see him tomorrow for square dancing again. Don't worry, we were good. No hanky panky. 



Strawberry4u said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Joy. I am happy to be home in my own warm bed. Their house was a bit cold at night but I did have a nice warm body beside me .  Kind of sad to leave him at his home earlier today but will see him on Monday for Square Dancing.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Kate, so happy for you and glad the parents have survived this ordeal  He is a good healthy size and love the name. When do you get to go see him. I want pictures of Grandma holding the new little Prince.



KateB said:


> Wahooooooooooooooo! Luke William, born at 12.26am on the 18th November weighing 8lb 2oz. Mother and baby both well. As father is a big Star Wars fan, I'm glad it wasn't Darth or R2D2!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Had to giggle at this one. Can just picture it. LOL


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Had to giggle at this one. Can just picture it. LOL


LOL Yeah, I don't hardly ever drink, but I would definitely taken the whiskey as a trade for both of my ex's. I would have just hoped they didn't ask me for change! lolol
Roberta


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Or a refund. :shock: :shock: :roll:



rpuhrmann said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Had to giggle at this one. Can just picture it. LOL
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh Gosh! I hadn't thought of a refund! lol Well, there's the 3 business day rule on contracts, so they would have been out of luck. Both my ex's were real good at hiding their real self for at least a month. lol



Sq_Dancer said:


> Or a refund. :shock: :shock: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

amazing isn't it?



rpuhrmann said:


> Oh Gosh! I hadn't thought of a refund! lol Well, there's the 3 business day rule on contracts, so they would have been out of luck. Both my ex's were real good at hiding their real self for at least a month. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Good night all! It's 5:30 am, and I need to be up before noon. lol My sister should have news about the house I bid on last night. Hopefully good news. But maybe not until Monday, because I don't think the place would be open on a Sunday. lol Then I'm off to either get a cashier's check for the earnest money, or off to my dad's, and then my oldest daughter's house for Thanksgiving. A co-worker took my shift on Friday, so I don't have to drive back Thursday night. YAY!!
Roberta


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Good night all! It's 5:30 am, and I need to be up before noon. lol My sister should have news about the house I bid on last night. Hopefully good news. But maybe not until Monday, because I don't think the place would be open on a Sunday. lol Then I'm off to either get a cashier's check for the earnest money, or off to my dad's, and then my oldest daughter's house for Thanksgiving. A co-worker took my shift on Friday, so I don't have to drive back Thursday night. YAY!!
> Roberta


fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Will be keeping you in my prayers for good news on the house. I sure hope you get it. And have a wonderful holiday. Happy Thanksgiving to you. Hugs Dancer



rpuhrmann said:


> Good night all! It's 5:30 am, and I need to be up before noon. lol My sister should have news about the house I bid on last night. Hopefully good news. But maybe not until Monday, because I don't think the place would be open on a Sunday. lol Then I'm off to either get a cashier's check for the earnest money, or off to my dad's, and then my oldest daughter's house for Thanksgiving. A co-worker took my shift on Friday, so I don't have to drive back Thursday night. YAY!!
> Roberta


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Sam back in the 70s and 80s knitting machines were the in thing here in the UK. I had a single bed toyota and my sister in law had a knitmaster with ribber. We both belonged to machine knitting clubs and I went to classes with a friend of mine. Sadly knitted clothes went out of favour for anyone older than babies and I went back to full time work so my machine was packed away. I still have that machine and another single bed that I acquired from someone I worked for. I need to find homes for them but they don't sell well here even on Ebay and I know noone who would want either of them. I used mine with something called a tilt table which looked like metal tubes screwed together and not very elegant if in a main room of the house lol. My sister in law had her cabinet custom made at the club she belonged to and when closed it just looks like a sideboard. Its acualy just a standard sized machine with ribber but looks bigger in the cabinet. Last year my sister in law had to move to rest home because of dementia and her husband could no longer look after her. Her husband was diagnosed with cancer a few months later and died and their daughter started clearing the house as my sister in law would not be going back there. I mentioned in passing to my other sister in law the machine and if it was still there and would be sold, I was told no she had got rid of it years ago. My sister in law died a few months ago and that same sister in law asked me if I would like the machine saying she didn't like to give it away while phyl was still alive as she may have been upset, I jumped at it and it came with several boxes of yarn and more gadgets to fit the machine than u can imagine lol
I am hoping to pick up all I remember about using a knitting machine although using a ribber is new to me. I might have to wait untill after christmas now to try it but will post pics of my first projects which if my daughter has anything to do with it will be some lightweight sweaters for her lol. didnt mean to write a book sorry lol



thewren said:


> i have never seen a knitting maching in a piece of furniture like that - i am so jealous - it looks wide enough - you could almost knit material if you wanted to. i'm excited to see what you are going to make on it. do you think it will be difficult to operate.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

KateB said:


> Wahooooooooooooooo! Luke William, born at 12.26am on the 18th November weighing 8lb 2oz. Mother and baby both well. As father is a big Star Wars fan, I'm glad it wasn't Darth or R2D2!!


Congrats Kate! Glad to hear mom and baby are doing well, Im sure you are quite anxious to go and see them.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

rpuhrmann said:


> Good night all! It's 5:30 am, and I need to be up before noon. lol My sister should have news about the house I bid on last night. Hopefully good news. But maybe not until Monday, because I don't think the place would be open on a Sunday. lol Then I'm off to either get a cashier's check for the earnest money, or off to my dad's, and then my oldest daughter's house for Thanksgiving. A co-worker took my shift on Friday, so I don't have to drive back Thursday night. YAY!!
> Roberta


Always nice to have an extra day off work and especially to not have to drive home the same day. Praying for good new for you on the house.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

It's not the subject of India it's my meandering from one thing to another--we were discussing mincemeat. I seem to be doing this more lately perhaps because I no longer am in the work force and my brain just goes on and on.



thewren said:


> why is india off subject ask4j - we all like to learn about other countries and cultures.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sunny again here today so far. Got quite a bit of knitting done yesterday along with most of the housework. Laundry to put away today and making chicken noodle soup. DH has a paper to do for school that is due after Thanksgiving so will be upstairs most of the day so as to not disrupt him. I have a craft room upstairs with a tv so I can rock and knit and watch tv and not bother him a bit. Will have to take the dogs with me or they will bug him. Amazing how like kids they are sometimes, if they dont have your attention for too long they will do what they can to get it. Hugs and prayers to all, and cheers to a short work week! (I also have next Monday and Tuesday off, so 6 day weekend for me!)


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> It's not the subject of India it's my meandering from one thing to another--we were discussing mincemeat. I seem to be doing this more lately perhaps because I no longer am in the work force and my brain just goes on and on.
> 
> No its because there are many different discussions going on at the same time here and we all try to keep up with all of them. At least thats my story, and Im stickin to it!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Had to giggle at this one. Can just picture it. LOL


Wayy funny LOL! Thanks for sharing. A good laugh is always welcome. :XD:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Yes being a parent and doormat is a good comparison. Right now my 43 yo son is "homeless", not starving but moved without having a place to move to and is living with his cousin until he "finds a place", which will involved my bank account one way or another. I only have myself to blame because I wasn't always there for him but instead made sure he had everything. Wish I had made that trade for a bottle of whiskey much sooner.



thewren said:


> i never thought being a parent came with "doormat" written across my forehead - sometime no is the best answer for everyone concerned.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is something really horrifying. http://www.theweathernetwork.com/news/storm_watch_stories3&stormfile=New_York_City_s_carbon_footprint_18_11_2012?ref=ccbox_homepage_topstories


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

melyn said:


> thought you would like to see the top I was test knitting for the lady who owns our LYS. The other 2 pics are the jumper I knitted for my GS with a cable through the middle and another jumper I have just started but must admit am finding it very hard and slow going. The cables are easy enough once the pattern is set its the honeycomb sides thaking a long time and awkward to do. The sleeves are done entirely in this stitch and so is the hood, so am not sure of the wisdom of trying it lol. I am looking at the sleeves on the other jumper and wondering if it would work but don't think so lol


Great knitting Melyn...I especially love the pattern on the white one, but all are just lovely.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

melyn said:


> Sam this is what my sister in law gave me about a month ago, havent had time to try it yet because of the projects I have oon the go and had to rearrange my dining room to house it lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is just amazing to have a find like that. I see there is a machine knitting section on KP. That will be nice.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandchildren are gone and so is energy. I thought I was doing so great until I was finally doing pancakes and then it hit me. Exhaustion. We had a fabulous time and took them to a matinee movie and then I fixed dinner on time to go off to the Planetarium. They have a huge outdoor telescope at night up on the roof out back and we got to see the moon and Jupiter with its moons. Could have seen more but the youngest was tired and cold. Eventful night with a nose bleed, the other so stuffed up she couldn't breathe, and the third slept great but woke up super early. Wow, the 3rd and 4th grader were tested and are taking Latin. The first 3rd grader to ever get to take Latin. Found out 4th grader is going to be in a production of the Littlest Mermaid. He is quite the musician and will be singing. How the parent's ever do it I don't know but Grandpa and Grandma are done in. Now to get some energy back to get ready for Thanksgiving. First to bed.

Oh yes, I hear congratulations are due to Kate on her new grandson. CONGRATULATIONS Kate!!!

Hope to catch up on posts later.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Wahooooooooooooooo! Luke William, born at 12.26am on the 18th November weighing 8lb 2oz. Mother and baby both well. As father is a big Star Wars fan, I'm glad it wasn't Darth or R2D2!!


Congratulations Grandma.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Have a good rest and dream of the fun you had. Talk to you later.



Angora1 said:


> Grandchildren are gone and so is energy. I thought I was doing so great until I was finally doing pancakes and then it hit me. Exhaustion.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Wahooooooooooooooo! Luke William, born at 12.26am on the 18th November weighing 8lb 2oz. Mother and baby both well. As father is a big Star Wars fan, I'm glad it wasn't Darth or R2D2!!


Love the name. Great weight for a first. So glad both mother and baby are well. Now let's hope Daddy survived. :lol: :lol: :lol: Congratulations again. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> that is a hard row to hoe southern gal - even when its the best thing to do it is still hard - tons of healing energy to you and yours - just know we have your back and you can come to us and talk anytime - we are right there with you.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Southern Gal...I join Sam and the others. Thinking of you and sending prayers. Not an easy time but if support through prayer and thought helps, then we are here for you.
Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Joe P said:


> I have been preparing with cleaning for the Thanksgiving day feast. I hope you all are well, I have not read the posts and if there is something I have missed I am sorry. joe p.


Joe, I thought I was like you and getting everything done way ahead and now I am starting from scratch after a great weekend with the grandchildren. Had such a great time but need to find the energy to start over again and get some grocery shopping done. Thought of you as I will emulate you with getting table leaves put in, everything washed and sparkly on the table and covered ahead. Keep talkin' Joe. You are inspiring me.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Is there anything that doesn't taste good at Costco??? lolol
> Roberta


Some days the only reason I really go is for the samples. LOL

KateB - congratulations on the new baby in the family!

Nice to be able to check in & keep up with most of the conversations. I need to wander back off so I can vacuum the floors & organize the craft room. I might take a break from that so I can unravel a sweater; it's a lovely cotton/wool blend. I just need to find the pattern for it.

So many things, so little time...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > It's not the subject of India it's my meandering from one thing to another--we were discussing mincemeat. I seem to be doing this more lately perhaps because I no longer am in the work force and my brain just goes on and on.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dancer...As always takes me a while to say good-bye. Glad you had a safe and wonderful trip. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

typo......it was supposed to be Greek Islands...and as I re-read the posting it was an Hawaiian themed restaurant...is it possible to have an alcohol buzz before actually drinking the Mai Tai?



thewren said:


> i'll show my ignorance here - where are the green isles?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Redkimba, you sure have that right. I have so many things I want to make. Not just in knitting and learning to crochet, but in other crafts I do also. While away, it made me feel so happy to see many things I have made over the years as gifts still on display in many of the rooms of their house. (mop doll, cross stitching, cross stitching on ginham throw pillows and 3-D pictures in a hoop) I forgot I made some of them. They had a beautiful afgahn that I want to make also and I still have things to finish up for christmas. Guess I had better get going on them if I am going to accomplish this before I am 110. 



Redkimba said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anything that doesn't taste good at Costco??? lolol
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

After seeing this, maybe it will be The Green Isles -- I'll have to put them on my list!!



5mmdpns said:


> The Green Isles! A place of fairies and magic! enchanted places!  A place where the females are so exquisitely beautiful that the jewels of the land weep! :XD: a place where the language is beautiful Irish lilts!:lol: Come let us part the mists and explore these emerald greens and aye, we'll all be the wiser for it, so we shall! :thumbup:
> 
> http://kingsquest.wikia.com/wiki/Land_of_the_Green_Isles
> 
> http://classiclit.about.com/library/bl-etexts/wjthomas/bl-wjthomas-welsh-greenisles.htm :mrgreen:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I need to start in on dinner here in a bit. All the talk of chili is good, but I had that last week, vegetarian style. I think that I will have baked ziti instead. [/quote]

What on earth is a ziti? Love the name! :lol:
Looked it up and found it's pasta, but there was no picture. What shape is it?

Just mucking about on here trying to pass the time - still no word of this baby. I think I'd rather have had him myself than all this waiting. :shock:[/quote]

From what I recall of childbirth; that's really saying something!!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Wahooooooooooooooo! Luke William, born at 12.26am on the 18th November weighing 8lb 2oz. Mother and baby both well. As father is a big Star Wars fan, I'm glad it wasn't Darth or R2D2!!


CONGRATULATIONS Kate !!!!! I know you can't wait until you get him in your arms.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> After seeing this, maybe it will be The Green Isles -- I'll have to put them on my list!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hhaha! The *Greens* have it!!! And of course the Emerald Island is Ireland!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Grandma Kate!!! So happy Luke is here and all is well - one of my favorite names by the way. Enjoy!! Sandi/AZ


KateB said:


> Wahooooooooooooooo! Luke William, born at 12.26am on the 18th November weighing 8lb 2oz. Mother and baby both well. As father is a big Star Wars fan, I'm glad it wasn't Darth or R2D2!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sunrise, Monday 19th November


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> sunrise, Monday 19th November


Lovely photo.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Great colors Lurker - Happy Monday!!! from AZ on Sunday!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry for the problems - I've resaved the document with a different name and type so hope it works better: If not, let me know and I'll send it to you through PM.



margewhaples said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > rookieretiree - i couldn't get this to work - anyone else have that problem.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > sunrise, Monday 19th November
> ...


as you know, you have to be quick or it is too late!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Great colors Lurker - Happy Monday!!! from AZ on Sunday!!


thank you AZ- hoping you enjoy the rest of Sunday!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Or Chewbacka (I know I spelled that incorrectly) I love the name Luke!! Congrats and glad to hear everyone is doing well.



Sandy said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Wahooooooooooooooo! Luke William, born at 12.26am on the 18th November weighing 8lb 2oz. Mother and baby both well. As father is a big Star Wars fan, I'm glad it wasn't Darth or R2D2!!
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Or Chewbacka (I know I spelled that incorrectly) I love the name Luke!! Congrats and glad to hear everyone is doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on Luke William!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Wahooooooooooooooo! Luke William, born at 12.26am on the 18th November weighing 8lb 2oz. Mother and baby both well. As father is a big Star Wars fan, I'm glad it wasn't Darth or R2D2!!


Kate, I know how you feel! My DD's father was a huge Harley Davidson fan. When pregnant, I casually mentioned naming our child Harley. He jumped on it! That's all I heard. Finally, I convinced him that that wouldn't be good. We finally agreed on Mary Elizabeth. The next dog we got was named, you guessed it, Harley!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Congratulations, Kate![color/]


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well, I goofed. I needed to look back, but thought I remembered correctly. Oh well, I'll try again later!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

There must have been others that did not manage to change their husband's minds, as I have met some girls named Harley. Funny about names people choose. I knew one family who named their children Rocky, Pebbles, Sandy, Dusty and Smokey. Seemed the particles just got smaller and smaller but the worst names I ever heard of for a child was
Repent of thy sins
Repent or burn forever and 
Mesiah's Coming. 
Yep, those were their names. I saw them myself on incoming records where I worked. I do not mind biblical names but thought this took it a bit too far.



pammie1234 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Wahooooooooooooooo! Luke William, born at 12.26am on the 18th November weighing 8lb 2oz. Mother and baby both well. As father is a big Star Wars fan, I'm glad it wasn't Darth or R2D2!!
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

The slant in the second quote was in the wrong place.



pammie1234 said:


> Well, I goofed. I needed to look back, but thought I remembered correctly. Oh well, I'll try again later!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Just looked up these names online and came across this. Guess they had one more child and named it God's Loving Kindness

Your name influences your personality at least to some extent. If you have an unusual name, as mine was in my neighbourhood of New York a decade ago, you will assuredly be made fun of, as Dain Givens has mentioned above (by the way, Dain, I like your name). I grew to be a more introverted person because of that. There are also extreme cases, such as the couple in British Columbia, Canada who wanted to name their baby God's Loving Kindness. Their other children's names were, Repent Of Your Sins, Repent Or Burn Forever and Messiah Is Coming. You wonder how many hours of therapy they've gone through. 
Constanza Fanucchi, Argentina



Sq_Dancer said:


> There must have been others that did not manage to change their husband's minds, as I have met some girls named Harley. Funny about names people choose. I knew one family who named their children Rocky, Pebbles, Sandy, Dusty and Smokey. Seemed the particles just got smaller and smaller but the worst names I ever heard of for a child was
> Repent of thy sins
> Repent or burn forever and
> Mesiah's Coming.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I just want to add, this is all IMHO but I do think that they are weird names.


Sq_Dancer said:


> Just looked up these names online and came across this. Guess they had one more child and named it God's Loving Kindness
> 
> Your name influences your personality at least to some extent. If you have an unusual name, as mine was in my neighbourhood of New York a decade ago, you will assuredly be made fun of, as Dain Givens has mentioned above (by the way, Dain, I like your name). I grew to be a more introverted person because of that. There are also extreme cases, such as the couple in British Columbia, Canada who wanted to name their baby God's Loving Kindness. Their other children's names were, Repent Of Your Sins, Repent Or Burn Forever and Messiah Is Coming. You wonder how many hours of therapy they've gone through.
> Constanza Fanucchi, Argentina
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thought I'd share this.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I like that Caren. You are one of them.



NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share this.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share this.


The Most Beautiful People......
so true! thank you for sharing that, and we all know beautiful people!!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

New topic: Dia de los Muertos

Some weeks back there was a Halloween - themed swap and because I live in Tucson, almost in Mexico, and have happily adopted so much that is beautiful in Mexican culture, I felt rather hurt that the swap partner to whom I sent a crocheted calavera (sugar skull) didn't seem to like it and actually kinda said "so what am I supposed to do with this?" I just thought some of you here might be interested in this short video from the UA (where I work) about the Day of the Dead which is really a wonderful celebration of the lives of those we have loved. Katherine Ortiz, who speaks a couple of times, is a friend.

http://www.azpm.org/s/11881-ua-dia-de-los-muertos-event-altars-honor-ancestors-and-chicanochicana-figures/

Funny story: the first time I put up my own ofrenda (altar) it had pictures of my mother- and father-in-law, my father, both DH's and my grandparents, and my mom said "Well, that's very pretty, but why isn't my picture there?" Long pause. "Ummm, Mom. You're not dead."


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Or Chewbacka (I know I spelled that incorrectly) I love the name Luke!! Congrats and glad to hear everyone is doing well.
> ...


Actually, you spelled Chewbacca right, but doesn't frolicking have a k in it? I'm too lazy to look it up - anyway, love the picture and have already shared it with other friends.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share this.


Thanks NanaCaren! I have forwarded it to some who should appreciate the thought!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> It's not the subject of India it's my meandering from one thing to another--we were discussing mincemeat. I seem to be doing this more lately perhaps because I no longer am in the work force and my brain just goes on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> I like that Caren. You are one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you I needed to hear that today.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


You are right, but I guess they can do anything in the movies!! (and they seem to as well, hahaha)


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

seems so strange its sunrise mon there lurker as we have just finished dinner and its 6.30pm Sun here lol
fantastic picture as well.



Lurker 2 said:


> sunrise, Monday 19th November


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> seems so strange its sunrise mon there lurker as we have just finished dinner and its 6.30pm Sun here lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has been my existence since I was 10! At least with Britain it is 11 to 13 hours difference and easy to work out- I am still getting used to the differences between us and the States!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I'd share this.
> ...


Yes we do. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I'd share this.
> ...


I had to share it with all the beautiful people on here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

OK, I'll say it right now. There's absolutely NO way I'll be able to keep up this week!! So, I'm wishing everyone in the States a bountiful, happy Thanksgiving holiday week, and and to everyone around the world a bountiful, happy week just because we all deserve it. 

I'll try to be here from time to time but will spend much of the week with DD and her BF who are here visiting from New York. I picked them up at the airport yesterday and we gave BF a brief tour of Seattle in the rain, ending up with some very good sushi and Cafe Vita coffee. This was my first time meeting the BF and he has made a good impression so far. DD will be introducing him to lots of friends and family this week. Hmmmm! Should I be drawing any conclusions? :roll:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

yes, i am caught up for now.... i do hate when i get so far behind and there is no way to read it all, you just miss out on so much of each others lives. & it all interests me.
well, i have procrastenated (don't check the sp on that one) long enough. i have got to get into the kitchen and make a triple batch of the fresh cranberry relish. our harvest dinner is tonight for church. this stuff gets better as it sits, and i have to take some to my fam and bjs fam meals. 
right nw what i really want to do is nap, i ate the biggest baked sweet tater just nw. and i am soooo full. 
i am workng on a dish cloth andreally can't get inspired to get with it, its a fan pattern. i think my mind knows i have finished up all my christmas stuff and do't have to rush. i am wanting to start myself a long cowl but am waiting to go to hobby lobby to look for yarn.i told my sister after christmas i am going to start doing some water color painting again, i have given it a 2 yr hietus and now i am feeling the itch again to grab a brush. i still have a huge one half done clamped on a board. hope i can figure out where i was going with it. everyone have a blessed day


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Enjoy


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Enjoy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Enjoy


Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are still outside and seemingly loving it - i get up during the night and look out there is always a couple out playing in the moonlight - very cute. two have gone to their forever home - gary said something about plan b at breakfast this morning - we really have had few calls this time. i do know they are not going to the pound - i would keep them all first.

i also might add here that it is two-thirty sunday afternoon here and i am just getting out of bed. had breakfast wth heidi and gary and came back - fed the puppies - put the cats out and went back to bed - and boy did i sleep.

i just got done feeding the puppies again - i usually feed them four times in a twenty-four hour period - i looked outside - i could see six puppies outside and one in the dog house but there was something else in the doghouse - and it was survivor - sleeping with the puppies in the dog house - too funny - she is sleeping on my bed now.

now i will go back to page twenty i think and work my way forwad.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sunday is drawing to a close here- the sun has almost set, and the birds are all roosting. The neighbourhood has been quiet- only the odd aircraft, no mowers out because it has been too wet, or the grass has already been cut. A few stray fireworks left over from Guy Fawkes. On my buddy list the only person showing as online is Sam- but he hardly ever logs out- maybe he is jigsaw puzzling. To the many friends, visible and invisible, hugs and prayers for continued health- it will be good when we hear how Marianne has enjoyed her time away in the camp. I wonder if people are daunted by the enormous number of pages we are clocking up?
> Sam, I wonder how those puppies of yours are? have any more found their forever homes yet? Are you still able to have them outside?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

first of all - congratulations to grandma and parents alike - how exciting - when will you have a chance to see the baby?

my grandson alex i think could recite the entire script of all six movies - he insists he is having a star wars wedding and the first boy he is going to name anikan (think i spelled that wrong). the girl he is dating now is about as crazy as he is.

sam



KateB said:


> Wahooooooooooooooo! Luke William, born at 12.26am on the 18th November weighing 8lb 2oz. Mother and baby both well. As father is a big Star Wars fan, I'm glad it wasn't Darth or R2D2!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like my son. He was just at the right age when the movies first came out to be completely enthralled by the whole experience. He's still kicking himself for seling off his Star Wars toys....

There are worse things to be infatuated with (sorry dangling participle). Chicago is a great place for Star Trek and other outer world movies...great conventions and dress up parties.



thewren said:


> first of all - congratulations to grandma and parents alike - how exciting - when will you have a chance to see the baby?
> 
> my grandson alex i think could recite the entire script of all six movies - he insists he is having a star wars wedding and the first boy he is going to name anikan (think i spelled that wrong). the girl he is dating now is about as crazy as he is.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the great answer melyn - i have never had the opportunity to see one in action - are they hard to operate? and will they churn out a finished product faster than my hand?

sam

what about needle size?



melyn said:


> Sam back in the 70s and 80s knitting machines were the in thing here in the UK. I had a single bed toyota and my sister in law had a knitmaster with ribber. We both belonged to machine knitting clubs and I went to classes with a friend of mine. Sadly knitted clothes went out of favour for anyone older than babies and I went back to full time work so my machine was packed away. I still have that machine and another single bed that I acquired from someone I worked for. I need to find homes for them but they don't sell well here even on Ebay and I know noone who would want either of them. I used mine with something called a tilt table which looked like metal tubes screwed together and not very elegant if in a main room of the house lol. My sister in law had her cabinet custom made at the club she belonged to and when closed it just looks like a sideboard. Its acualy just a standard sized machine with ribber but looks bigger in the cabinet. Last year my sister in law had to move to rest home because of dementia and her husband could no longer look after her. Her husband was diagnosed with cancer a few months later and died and their daughter started clearing the house as my sister in law would not be going back there. I mentioned in passing to my other sister in law the machine and if it was still there and would be sold, I was told no she had got rid of it years ago. My sister in law died a few months ago and that same sister in law asked me if I would like the machine saying she didn't like to give it away while phyl was still alive as she may have been upset, I jumped at it and it came with several boxes of yarn and more gadgets to fit the machine than u can imagine lol
> I am hoping to pick up all I remember about using a knitting machine although using a ribber is new to me. I might have to wait untill after christmas now to try it but will post pics of my first projects which if my daughter has anything to do with it will be some lightweight sweaters for her lol. didnt mean to write a book sorry lol
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ask4j - do not feel alone - i do the same thing - or i forget the thread of what i was talking about and just go blank. i always blamed mine on my limited opportunity of talking to other people - the dogs and cats neve answer back when i talk to them. they look wise but say nothing. lol

sam



Ask4j said:


> It's not the subject of India it's my meandering from one thing to another--we were discussing mincemeat. I seem to be doing this more lately perhaps because I no longer am in the work force and my brain just goes on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is your husband studying pup lover?

sam



Pup lover said:


> Sunny again here today so far. Got quite a bit of knitting done yesterday along with most of the housework. Laundry to put away today and making chicken noodle soup. DH has a paper to do for school that is due after Thanksgiving so will be upstairs most of the day so as to not disrupt him. I have a craft room upstairs with a tv so I can rock and knit and watch tv and not bother him a bit. Will have to take the dogs with me or they will bug him. Amazing how like kids they are sometimes, if they dont have your attention for too long they will do what they can to get it. Hugs and prayers to all, and cheers to a short work week! (I also have next Monday and Tuesday off, so 6 day weekend for me!)


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Sam when are we going to see more pictures of the puppies?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too funny rookieretiree - something i would do.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> typo......it was supposed to be Greek Islands...and as I re-read the posting it was an Hawaiian themed restaurant...is it possible to have an alcohol buzz before actually drinking the Mai Tai?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the man certainly knows how to entertain.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a wonderful picture myfanwy - the colors are quite spectactular.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> sunrise, Monday 19th November


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i still could not get it to work rookieretiree - sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry for the problems - I've resaved the document with a different name and type so hope it works better: If not, let me know and I'll send it to you through PM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it would be the only name i would consider - he was my favorite character in all six movies.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Or Chewbacka (I know I spelled that incorrectly) I love the name Luke!! Congrats and glad to hear everyone is doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a wonderful picture myfanwy - the colors are quite spectactular.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I was delighted when I spotted it! 
I do hope you manage to find homes for a few more pups, eight dogs is a lot- although they should be good tempered, which is a start!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i so agree - "a need to be" by gladys knight and the pips was my savior - plus "i will survive" and now i can remember who sang it - they were both my matra.

sam


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

radar said:


> I am happy as all get out to see that there is Christmas music in the mall at least in the USA. Our Thanksgiving was last month, and I would give anyting to have Christmas music and the word Christmas plastered all over. In Canada we don't want to offend anyone so you don't hear or see decorations and about as close as it comes is Happy "Holidays". Sorry it is Merry Christmas!!!
> Haveing said that I hate that kids only look for the gifts and don't know the real reason for Christmas. The revernce is not there. My ex and I, we used to make a big deal of it at our house (I have no GC's)and so my So's GC's are what there is and a greedier lot of little pigs I have never seen. My S other has been so put off by their ripping of paper and acting like lunatics just to get to what is inside with not thought of what it is, who gave it to them, just throw it behind them and on to the next. Over in 10 mins and that is it. My S O has not bought any gifts for two years for either Christmas or their Birthdays' as it is painful to watch this behaviour,we just cringe, and then to be told that a lovely guitar was "a piece of garbage" and the strings summarily yanked off and broken. $300.00 is not garbage for a 7 year old. So since this, nothing has been forthcoming from dear old gramps. Spending gobs of money for stuff no one wants. Knitted gifts for one family are ruined with grape juice and never seen again. I don't knit for them either. They are a thankless lot. They haven't asked why there isn't anything coming for gifts, but I think they know why. No one says anything. We carry on as usual.


Some years ago I was at a friends' at Christmas. The grandson did this with ripping open and throwing aside. I thought it was simply disgusting and couldn't understand why my friends seemed to think this was just fine.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

KateB said:


> Wahooooooooooooooo! Luke William, born at 12.26am on the 18th November weighing 8lb 2oz. Mother and baby both well. As father is a big Star Wars fan, I'm glad it wasn't Darth or R2D2!!


Congrats!!! Best wishes to the whole family. How funny I too am glad you don't have a little Darth...LOL So happy for all.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Enjoy


Love the cartoons. Great way to start a day!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

songs of my life - sam


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> first of all - congratulations to grandma and parents alike - how exciting - when will you have a chance to see the baby?
> 
> my grandson alex i think could recite the entire script of all six movies - he insists he is having a star wars wedding and the first boy he is going to name anikan (think i spelled that wrong). the girl he is dating now is about as crazy as he is.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is mine Sam 







thewren said:


> songs of my life - sam


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> New topic: Dia de los Muertos
> 
> Some weeks back there was a Halloween - themed swap and because I live in Tucson, almost in Mexico, and have happily adopted so much that is beautiful in Mexican culture, I felt rather hurt that the swap partner to whom I sent a crocheted calavera (sugar skull) didn't seem to like it and actually kinda said "so what am I supposed to do with this?" I just thought some of you here might be interested in this short video from the UA (where I work) about the Day of the Dead which is really a wonderful celebration of the lives of those we have loved. Katherine Ortiz, who speaks a couple of times, is a friend.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing this with us. It was interesting to learn about the tradition to honor the dead.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am going to try that the next time i think about housework.

wonder if that would work on my arm - lol.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Enjoy


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Now to just verify here about me. I am happy with a normal simple life. And I am not a man basher either. I would say that this was more dedicated to the rotten men in my life. So please, do not take any offense by this song, as I know there are many wonderful men in this group.



Sq_Dancer said:


> Here is mine Sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Wahooooooooooooooo! Luke William, born at 12.26am on the 18th November weighing 8lb 2oz. Mother and baby both well. As father is a big Star Wars fan, I'm glad it wasn't Darth or R2D2!!


I'm still catching up, but so glad to see this news, Kate. If I remember correctly, "The child who's born on the Sabbath Day is blithe and bonny and merry and gay." Congratulations to the whole family!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> songs of my life - sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> We learned to make mincemeat in the first year at senior school, it was not cooked, just sealed in the jar like the shop bought brand. No meat, that is minced meat, a totally different thing. The next year we made Christmas pudding, then the following year a traditional fruit cake with marzipan & icing, decorated with holly & writing. We never made trifle, if we had it would not have had sherry in.
> Every year for the last 15 years I've made trifle for the sailing club Xmas dinner. That was for 80 people, one year I got started & was rushed to hospital, so poor Julian had to make them. He got them done alright, after all he'd eaten enough of them.
> 
> Tessa


But mincemeat uses minced meat, which I assume is how it got its name. My aunt canned it and though I think suet was in it, so was minced beef. Makes a huge difference. There is a deli nearby that makes the old fashioned mincemeat with meat in it. Keeps forever in the refrigerator.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > We learned to make mincemeat in the first year at senior school, it was not cooked, just sealed in the jar like the shop bought brand. No meat, that is minced meat, a totally different thing. The next year we made Christmas pudding, then the following year a traditional fruit cake with marzipan & icing, decorated with holly & writing. We never made trifle, if we had it would not have had sherry in.
> ...


While mincemeat can refer to both the ground meat and suet dish combined with various fruits, it is mostly used in reference to the vegetarian fruit recipe. Minced meat is only the ground meat and suet and is not referrenced to only the fruit, it can be referrenced to the combination of the meat and the fruit.

That is just how they are labeled where I live anyways.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this was written by jim weatherly - think that is how you spelled his last name - he was the first to record it -i used to have it on platter - had a great voice.


5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > songs of my life - sam
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> this was written by jim weatherly - think that is how you spelled his last name - he was the first to record it -i used to have it on platter - had a great voice.
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Gee that is a nice song. Love it.



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > this was written by jim weatherly - think that is how you spelled his last name - he was the first to record it -i used to have it on platter - had a great voice.
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> OK, I'll say it right now. There's absolutely NO way I'll be able to keep up this week!! So, I'm wishing everyone in the States a bountiful, happy Thanksgiving holiday week, and and to everyone around the world a bountiful, happy week just because we all deserve it.
> 
> I'll try to be here from time to time but will spend much of the week with DD and her BF who are here visiting from New York. I picked them up at the airport yesterday and we gave BF a brief tour of Seattle in the rain, ending up with some very good sushi and Cafe Vita coffee. This was my first time meeting the BF and he has made a good impression so far. DD will be introducing him to lots of friends and family this week. Hmmmm! Should I be drawing any conclusions? :roll:


Sounds that way to me Katy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

just spotted the first wasp of the season- and a queen to boot.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Dancer....ROFL....I do so need that tattoo! That is hilarious but oh so true!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Sq_Dancer said:


> Enjoy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really envy the fact that it is getting warmer there - sam



Lurker 2 said:


> just spotted the first wasp of the season- and a queen to boot.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I thought of you when I posted it. LOL



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Dancer....ROFL....I do so need that tattoo! That is hilarious but oh so true!!!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I bet you did! ROFL again!


Sq_Dancer said:


> I thought of you when I posted it. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I started my DD's cowl yesterday and am down to 7 more repeats. I am determined to finish it by end of day tomorrow. Having to rest hand briefly. Will post a picture when finished.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I can't remember who said it, but I will probably find it hard to stay caught up on KTP this week. I just can't spend a lot of time on the computer. I guess that is why I don't always remember who said what, but just the gist of the post. I think that we all have to do the best we can. I admire those that take notes and respond to everyone. I just like to stay as much involved as possible. I do think of all of you often and that is what is important.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know -- I'll just copy and paste.

No Bake Milnot Lemon Cheesecake

(Tip: Place glass mixing bowl, Milnot and beaters in refrigerator or freezer ahead of time so that they get very cold. Youll get a fluffier result.)

1 small (3 oz.) package of lemon Jell-O
1 cup boiling water

1 8 oz. pkg. cream cheese
1 cup granulated or castor sugar 
1 teaspoon vanilla 
1 teaspoon lemon extract

1 12 oz. can Milnot-Im not sure theres a substitute for this---its like evap.milk

2 1/2 cups graham cracker crumbs 
2 tablespoons of powdered (confectioners) sugar
1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons melted butter or margarine

Dissolve Jell-O in boiling water and chill in the refrigerator until slightly thickened, about 20 minutes.

Meanwhile, mix the cream cheese, sugar and flavorings in a large bowl. Set aside in refrig.

Melt butter and stir into graham cracker crumbs and powdered sugar, mixing until completely combined. Press crumbs into a 13x9 inch baking panI save about ¼ cup to crumble across the top.

Mix the dissolved chilled Jell-O into the cream cheese mixture until completely combined and smoothkeep cold.

In a large cold bowl, whip the chilled Milnot until it forms soft peaks. Fold the whipped Milnot into the cream cheese mixture.

Pour mixture evenly onto the graham cracker crust and put more of the graham cracker crumble on top. Refrigerate for at least 8 hours; overnight is best. Enjoy.

Serve right out of the refrigerator.

Yes Sam: I got a message that in order to download I had to install a special compatibility package (did mention free trial) I just thought it too much trouble. Marlark Marge.[/quote][/quote][/quote]


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I went to my LYS(actually 30 miles away) yesterday and bought some yarn! There was really a lot to tempt me or maybe I was just in the right mood because last time I went, I didn't buy anything.

The multicolored sparkly yarn is for a wingspan for a friend and the multi-blue is for a three button shawl for me. I have never worn a shawl so we shall see.

We ate a favorite restaurant/bakery and came home with pumpkin cranberry bread. This was NOT a quick bread but a yeast bread and unbelievably good.

I was wondering if anyone here goes to Black Friday sales? They used to start around 6 a.m. on the Friday after Thanksgiving but this year I see many are starting at midnight. You couldn't pay me enough to go out on that day.

WI Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And two of mine: This one mostly the refrain:





and








Sq_Dancer said:


> Here is mine Sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I went to my LYS(actually 30 miles away) yesterday and bought some yarn! There was really a lot to tempt me or maybe I was just in the right mood because last time I went, I didn't buy anything.
> 
> The multicolored sparkly yarn is for a wingspan for a friend and the multi-blue is for a three button shawl for me. I have never worn a shawl so we shall see.
> 
> ...


Great yarn finds!!!
Canada does not have a black Friday. I believe the US is the only country that has a black Friday. I do not enjoy shopping in crowded stores at all! I dont like people bumping into me, getting my heels banged by shopping carts as people behind me hurry from one thing to another. I dislike the noise too! Give me a nice quiet country store with a lovely ambience any day (and a few dollars would keep me happy in it! haha)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You're so right - great voice. I could see Vince Gill singing this song also..I'll bet he could revive it as a big hit again.



thewren said:


> this was written by jim weatherly - think that is how you spelled his last name - he was the first to record it -i used to have it on platter - had a great voice.
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WI Joy I have gone a few times to the black Friday sales but not in a few years now. My youngest DD and I went together one year where we got to the store at midnight and had all shopping done by 6 a.m. I did it mostly because DD wanted to go and experience it. Not worth it now. Would rather get the sleep. LOL Now if they offered yarn at a super price I may have to rethink it...LOL Two of my daughters will be working in retail on Black Friday. The oldest has to open her store so she will have to be there around 11 p.m. in order to open at midnight and the youngest will be working from 8 a.m. - 4 p.m.. don't envy them at all. 

Yesterday one of youngest DD's friend asked me to teach her to knit so I supplied her with a pair of needles and some yarn. Another one that just came in also wants to learn so I'm giving her a pair of needles to use and some yarn too. It felt good to pass along the skill; hope they will stick with it. Got to go get the needles for second friend. Will check back later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i really envy the fact that it is getting warmer there - sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess we need the winter to appreciate summer!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The yarn is beautiful!! Can't wait to see it made up into the shawls.


5mmdpns said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > I went to my LYS(actually 30 miles away) yesterday and bought some yarn!
> ...


No, I don't go--I went once down in Alabama when our daughter lived down there---the mall we were at was on the National news because they had opened at midnight and were crowded all day long..the parking was nuts--we saw cars parked on grassy knolls and any open space all around the shopping center. I wonder how many cars were towed away that day because they were blocking small business' places? Anyway, it was a once in a lifetime experience--did that--now it's time to move on. I don't see where the prices are that great --- and I don't buy those big ticket items for holiday gifts anyway so I'm not their target audience.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Rookie, I enjoy both of those songs! They are so heartfelt and full of desires for all life holds for us, especially I Hope You Dance. Thank you for sharing those with us! BTW, I do hope you dance! 

Love Vince Gill -- he has a great voice and his writing talent is superb. I cried when I heard him sing Go Rest High on that Mountain, a song he wrote to and for his brother after his brother committed suicide. :| He talks about it here.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Regarding losing ones train of thought, Sam, those Manhattans will do it everytime. I know, you told us "it" was a sandwich, but we know better!!! Come on now and fess up. (just teasing) Makes me recall how Pizza in PA was first called: "Tomato Pie"; submarine sandwiches became "Hoagies" and I *forget the other changes. *Uh oh, the Manhattan did it again!!!! ;>)


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Redkimba, you sure have that right. I have so many things I want to make. Not just in knitting and learning to crochet, but in other crafts I do also. ... Guess I had better get going on them if I am going to accomplish this before I am 110.


Hey, I'm going on the theory that I am not allowed to die until I am caught up with ALL of my projects. So far, so good...

Thank you guys for the musical interlude. It made a nice break from cleaning out the craft room. I'm making lots of progress although I did find something that made me re-live a bad period in my life.

Back to the craft room.

My latest song -


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey, I think I had better go on that idea also. And put Burke together with a lot of projects to do also. 



Redkimba said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Redkimba, you sure have that right. I have so many things I want to make. Not just in knitting and learning to crochet, but in other crafts I do also. ... Guess I had better get going on them if I am going to accomplish this before I am 110.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie - we love to have you whenever you find the time - don't worry about catching up - we just love to hear from you. we will keep the tea hot for your next visit.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I can't remember who said it, but I will probably find it hard to stay caught up on KTP this week. I just can't spend a lot of time on the computer. I guess that is why I don't always remember who said what, but just the gist of the post. I think that we all have to do the best we can. I admire those that take notes and respond to everyone. I just like to stay as much involved as possible. I do think of all of you often and that is what is important.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if one cannot find milnot is there a substitution?

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for letting me know -- I'll just copy and paste.
> 
> No Bake Milnot Lemon Cheesecake


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pretty yarn but i especially love the blue yarn.

will be waiting for a picture of you wearing your shawl.

sam



purl2diva said:


> I went to my LYS(actually 30 miles away) yesterday and bought some yarn! There was really a lot to tempt me or maybe I was just in the right mood because last time I went, I didn't buy anything.
> 
> The multicolored sparkly yarn is for a wingspan for a friend and the multi-blue is for a three button shawl for me. I have never worn a shawl so we shall see.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so true but i think i could appreciate it without the cold. i don't mind winter if it stayed between fifty and sixty degrees all winter -

sam

i always enjoyed winter in seattle - very mild most of the time.



Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i really envy the fact that it is getting warmer there - sam
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Thank you guys for the musical interlude. It made a nice break from cleaning out the craft room. I'm making lots of progress although I did find something that made me re-live a bad period in my life.
> 
> Back to the craft room.
> My latest song -
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i really envy the fact that it is getting warmer there - sam
> ...


Without winter some of my plants wouldn't grow like my tulips.
It does make me appreciate summer though.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Sam they are really easy to use, once u thread the yarn its just a matter of pushing the carriage back and forth. Shaping is a matter of transferring stitches with a purpose built tool and the stitch size is governed by the tension on the yarn and attaching weights. I used to do all sorts of stitches including lace and tuck. For the lace u use a different carriage that transfers the stitches automatically. On my old machine I had to pull a handle to move the punch-card on a row but this new machine does it without that. It took me longer to sew up the garments than it did to knit them, I did both my sons a sweater in an afternoon and my husband in a day, the knitting part that is lol. Its not as relaxing as knitting with needles so I will never give up knitting by hand but for some things it is great, specially things like plain sweaters or cardigans that can get a bit boring. Its also great for short rows and shaping. I remember knitting a skirt that was almost circular using short rows and then steaming and weighting to make it the right length, similar to blocking. I even converted a hand knitted dress pattern for my daughter to wear to a wedding that was in a french magazine I saw and loved. Mainly you use Uk 4ply but you can use several strands together of very fine yarn and the thickest yarn I used on my machine was UK double knitting. There is even an attachment that follows a drawn shape of the pieces you are knitting eliminating the need to count rows. It is very important to do a tension swatch so that you end up with the correct size garment, but once you have done 1 for a particular yarn if you make a note of it you wont need to do another unless you change the stitch pattern. Fairisle is a doddle on a machine as well and thats something I have never mastered by hand lol



thewren said:


> thanks for the great answer melyn - i have never had the opportunity to see one in action - are they hard to operate? and will they churn out a finished product faster than my hand?
> 
> sam
> 
> what about needle size?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> if one cannot find milnot is there a substitution?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> typo......it was supposed to be Greek Islands...and as I re-read the posting it was an Hawaiian themed restaurant...is it possible to have an alcohol buzz before actually drinking the Mai Tai?
> 
> Oh yes, soooo possible. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sandy said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Wahooooooooooooooo! Luke William, born at 12.26am on the 18th November weighing 8lb 2oz. Mother and baby both well. As father is a big Star Wars fan, I'm glad it wasn't Darth or R2D2!!
> ...


Oh that is so funny. Yes, you made it without Darth or R2D2. Now we can only hope for Inishowen.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> sunrise, Monday 19th November


Glorious. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Would like yarn in those colors. Mmmmmm so pretty.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Or Chewbacka (I know I spelled that incorrectly) I love the name Luke!! Congrats and glad to hear everyone is doing well.
> ...


Now that picture really made DH and me laugh.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Wahooooooooooooooo! Luke William, born at 12.26am on the 18th November weighing 8lb 2oz. Mother and baby both well. As father is a big Star Wars fan, I'm glad it wasn't Darth or R2D2!!
> ...


Too funny. DH wanted to name our son Thelonious after Thelonious Monk, a musician. Our son should be eternally thanking me for saving him from that one. We did have a cat named after Herbie Hancock.


----------



## mrsdroof (Jun 12, 2011)

Sq Dancer What a great housework regime! I have a rare day at home today. I even offered my car to DH so I had no escape plan, as the house can do with a bit more attention. I will try the hour on, half hour off routine to get it done. Well...maybe...LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

bellestarr12 said:


> New topic: Dia de los Muertos
> 
> Some weeks back there was a Halloween - themed swap and because I live in Tucson, almost in Mexico, and have happily adopted so much that is beautiful in Mexican culture, I felt rather hurt that the swap partner to whom I sent a crocheted calavera (sugar skull) didn't seem to like it and actually kinda said "so what am I supposed to do with this?" I just thought some of you here might be interested in this short video from the UA (where I work) about the Day of the Dead which is really a wonderful celebration of the lives of those we have loved. Katherine Ortiz, who speaks a couple of times, is a friend.
> 
> ...


That was so fascinating. Thank you. Your friend did a great job and seems like a lovely person to have for a friend. How fortunate to get to partake in something like this. So funny about your Mom!!! :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > I like that Caren. You are one of them.
> ...


I agree. :!: :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

You want some help with getting rid of your housework forever?



mrsdroof said:


> Sq Dancer What a great housework regime! I have a rare day at home today. I even offered my car to DH so I had no escape plan, as the house can do with a bit more attention. I will try the hour on, half hour off routine to get it done. Well...maybe...LOL


----------



## mrsdroof (Jun 12, 2011)

Sq Dancer I sure do! Sadly, when I retired my lovely house helper retired too...so any suggestions welcome!!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Joe P said:


> oops I will be out with Mother all day tomorrow. Talk to you sometime this next week. I am at a loss on trying to keep up. joe p.


Joe: That's the point- Where there is life there is mess and it is impossible toget it completed because life continues to happen.
Just do one thing after another alloting a reasonable amt of time and effort and placing priority items first without any expectation of finishing until you take your last breath. Life is what happens between chores. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

downsize????



mrsdroof said:


> Sq Dancer I sure do! Sadly, when I retired my lovely house helper retired too...so any suggestions welcome!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Milnot originated in Ohio so I don't think you'll have any problem getting it - it's along with the evap. milk and sweetened condensed milk on our store shelves. I think it's probably pretty well distributed here in the States (they're owned by Smuckers now) - as far as outside the States, you could try Evap. Milk, but I don't know how well that whips. Worth a try.



thewren said:


> if one cannot find milnot is there a substitution?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like fun - would like to try one sometime.

sam



melyn said:


> Sam they are really easy to use, once u thread the yarn its just a matter of pushing the carriage back and forth. Shaping is a matter of transferring stitches with a purpose built tool and the stitch size is governed by the tension on the yarn and attaching weights. I used to do all sorts of stitches including lace and tuck. For the lace u use a different carriage that transfers the stitches automatically. On my old machine I had to pull a handle to move the punch-card on a row but this new machine does it without that. It took me longer to sew up the garments than it did to knit them, I did both my sons a sweater in an afternoon and my husband in a day, the knitting part that is lol. Its not as relaxing as knitting with needles so I will never give up knitting by hand but for some things it is great, specially things like plain sweaters or cardigans that can get a bit boring. Its also great for short rows and shaping. I remember knitting a skirt that was almost circular using short rows and then steaming and weighting to make it the right length, similar to blocking. I even converted a hand knitted dress pattern for my daughter to wear to a wedding that was in a french magazine I saw and loved. Mainly you use Uk 4ply but you can use several strands together of very fine yarn and the thickest yarn I used on my machine was UK double knitting. There is even an attachment that follows a drawn shape of the pieces you are knitting eliminating the need to count rows. It is very important to do a tension swatch so that you end up with the correct size garment, but once you have done 1 for a particular yarn if you make a note of it you wont need to do another unless you change the stitch pattern. Fairisle is a doddle on a machine as well and thats something I have never mastered by hand lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't know that - i will look for it the next time i go grocery shopping.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Milnot originated in Ohio so I don't think you'll have any problem getting it - it's along with the evap. milk and sweetened condensed milk on our store shelves. I think it's probably pretty well distributed here in the States (they're owned by Smuckers now) - as far as outside the States, you could try Evap. Milk, but I don't know how well that whips. Worth a try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> so true but i think i could appreciate it without the cold. i don't mind winter if it stayed between fifty and sixty degrees all winter -
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


You should try our weather ,Sam! we are not far from that- and we still grumble about feeling cold!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

I loved this, Billy Joel, he still has it! Remember when he was young?



5mmdpns said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > sunrise, Monday 19th November
> ...


The red was more noticeable before I got there with the camera! but the pink was pretty effective!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > oops I will be out with Mother all day tomorrow. Talk to you sometime this next week. I am at a loss on trying to keep up. joe p.
> ...


agree with you there Marge--but if you let a little time go between clean ups you can enjoy life a bit more. I think....oh maybe....next week ....next month...definitely I'll think about cleaning before anyone comes over, gotta keep up the image. Can you believe this: one of my business schemes was a cleaning service, I would go in and spiff up a house just before it went on the market but it was a lot of work--I couldn't find a unique way to clean without really cleaning so I gave it up.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

All the women in my family used to go shopping on Black Friday. But when it got to be too difficult for my mom and aunt, we stopped. My DD will still get out, but I don't. First, I don't enjoy shopping like I used to, and second, I don't want to be in those crowds. I guess I am getting old!


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Now to just verify here about me. I am happy with a normal simple life. And I am not a man basher either. I would say that this was more dedicated to the rotten men in my life. So please, do not take any offense by this song, as I know there are many wonderful men in this group.
> 
> Dancer, I totally agree with you! I've had too many bad men in my life too, and my girls always refer to me as "a man hater". I constantly tell them I don't hate men, and there are probably a lot of good/great men out there. It's just unfortunate that I have a 'jerk magnet' strapped to my forehead!" LOL
> Roberta


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

beautiful sunrise! Thanks for sharing Lurker



Lurker 2 said:


> sunrise, Monday 19th November


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering if anyone here goes to Black Friday sales? They used to start around 6 a.m. on the Friday after Thanksgiving but this year I see many are starting at midnight. You couldn't pay me enough to go out on that day.
> ...


I'm with you on that, don't leave the house on that day--they call it black Friday for a reason. I just put in my video of Gorillas in the Mist with Sigourney Weaver, same thing, different jungle.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

There are some amazing men out there and there are a lot of them in this group. We are lucky to have good men in here. I have met some real jerks also as you put it. But I believe that some of the women in this group have great and sweet husbands. I had a wonderful grandfather and dad. And now I believe I have found a very dear man in B. And on top of that, there are some terrible women out there also. I shake my head when I hear what some of them expect or do to their men. I believe in respect. I believe in being faithful. I believe in sharing. I believe in equality. I believe that everyone needs their own space also. And this goes for both sides. I want to be treated like a Lady but I also believe I need to act like one.



rpuhrmann said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Now to just verify here about me. I am happy with a normal simple life. And I am not a man basher either. I would say that this was more dedicated to the rotten men in my life. So please, do not take any offense by this song, as I know there are many wonderful men in this group.
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > I went to my LYS(actually 30 miles away) yesterday and bought some yarn! There was really a lot to tempt me or maybe I was just in the right mood because last time I went, I didn't buy anything.
> ...


In Germany, they have the Summer and Winter Schlussverdouf. Everything is marked down; sometimes up to 90%. I would always save my money up for those two times to shop.
Roberta


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Im gonna give this a try also 



pammie1234 said:


> Congratulations, Kate![color/]


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

I love it that so many here enjoy some really wonderful music from the past and not so far past.

Here's the Johnny Mathis Merry Christmas album 1958 I mentioned earlier. This really makes December for me!!

"Lovely day for a sleight ride together with you!"


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> I loved this, Billy Joel, he still has it! Remember when he was young?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> I loved this, Billy Joel, he still has it! Remember when he was young?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Oooo Im sorry that your swap buddy was so unappreciative! I have done a couple of swaps some were good some not so. Its fun to do every now and then. I like shopping and picking things out for others, it can be rather hard sometimes when you really dont know the other person and they dont get very specific on their information sheets.



bellestarr12 said:


> New topic: Dia de los Muertos
> 
> Some weeks back there was a Halloween - themed swap and because I live in Tucson, almost in Mexico, and have happily adopted so much that is beautiful in Mexican culture, I felt rather hurt that the swap partner to whom I sent a crocheted calavera (sugar skull) didn't seem to like it and actually kinda said "so what am I supposed to do with this?" I just thought some of you here might be interested in this short video from the UA (where I work) about the Day of the Dead which is really a wonderful celebration of the lives of those we have loved. Katherine Ortiz, who speaks a couple of times, is a friend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

He is studying to be an RN. He grew up on a farm, family lost the farm when he was about 26, went to work in a factory. 3 years ago the factory filed for bankruptcy and since he was considered a displaced worker he got a lot of help with the first couple of years of school to get prerequisites out of the way. He started the actual nursing program in August and will be done in 2 years. He is also working at Caterpillar while going to school for at least as long as he can do both.



thewren said:


> what is your husband studying pup lover?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I would think that if they were not so specific on their sheets, then it was their own problem if they were not happy.



Pup lover said:


> Oooo Im sorry that your swap buddy was so unappreciative! I have done a couple of swaps some were good some not so. Its fun to do every now and then. I like shopping and picking things out for others, it can be rather hard sometimes when you really dont know the other person and they dont get very specific on their information sheets.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> sunrise, Monday 19th November


Beautiful. So that's what tomorrow is going to look like. Have a great day while we're sleeping.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> There are some amazing men out there and there are a lot of them in this group. We are lucky to have good men in here. I have met some real jerks also as you put it. But I believe that some of the women in this group have great and sweet husbands. I had a wonderful grandfather and dad. And now I believe I have found a very dear man in B. And on top of that, there are some terrible women out there also. I shake my head when I hear what some of them expect or do to their men. I believe in respect. I believe in being faithful. I believe in sharing. I believe in equality. I believe that everyone needs their own space also. And this goes for both sides. I want to be treated like a Lady but I also believe I need to act like one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

evaporated milk though someone else has probably answered by now



thewren said:


> if one cannot find milnot is there a substitution?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> I love it that so many here enjoy some really wonderful music from the past and not so far past.
> 
> Here's the Johnny Mathis Merry Christmas album 1958 I mentioned earlier. This really makes December for me!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> [Life is what happens between chores. Marlark Marge.


Oh I like that and it sure puts things back in perspective. :thumbup: Thanks Marge


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

This little gal really does O Holy Night justice. She has such a beautiful voice. Have gotten my mom her cd for Christmas.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Well! Been a busy weekend. And yes I agree. There are a lot of us guys out there, but I will vouch for those of us that are actually nice.  Sometimes I think that people get too caught up in this modern world and they loose their humanity and sense of simple kindness.

Speaking of simplicity. So I decided I was tired of buying belts and decided to go back to wearing bracers like I did when I was a young boy. That being said I decided to convert my jeans over to the older type. Sans belt loops and welcome back buttons and bracers.  

I went to the local saddle and tack shop (same place my Father used to buy us bracers when I was a child) and had them make me a pair of really nice leather bracers. Then I went over to the general store and bought the buttons. OMG! They are a pain to put in. Taking out the belt loops was far easier. LOL. 

Anyhow, here are a couple of the converted pants. They will have to do until I get the catalogue from Ghon Brothers. (It was fun!) Forgot how comfortable it was to wear these types of pants.  Aside from the wierd looks I've gotten since I started wearing them, my best friend has taken to asking me when I'm joining the local Amish settlement. LOL. 

But on a side note they are far more comfortable to wear than when I used a belt. Plus the buttons only cost 2 dollars a pack versus 30 dollars for a belt. Hmm. Seems like a no brainer to me.

What does everyone think?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

DH and I braved Walmart last year on Thanksgiving night with our company. We were in need of a new tv for my craft room and they had some really good deals, we got our tv and beat feet out of there. Crazy waiting in lines for hours until the time that specific sale starts they give you a map of the store showing where each item is for sale and how many they have then you go to that area get a number and wait. Wont ever do it again I dont believe, couldnt believe DH wanted to last year!
I have never had mincemeat with or without the meat. It just has never sounded good to me. 

I enjoyed all the videos very much. Im not sure what song is my life song at this point in time. Will be giving that some thought. Prayers and hugs to all, good nite!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I think you are who you want to be. I think you are so correct in the fact of we are losing too much in this world. People are too caught up in how things look etc. People have lost the ability to socialize anymore. It amazes me to go to a party and no one is really talking to each other. They are texting each other. Things get too commercialized and people forget what it is all about. 
Aside from the obvious, without going religious, my favorite things I have received for Christmas have been handmade. Especially when a lot of thought goes into it and they make what they think you will truly enjoy and can use. I know what I want for Christmas this year. Monitarily, it will not cost much, if anything at all. But it would mean the world to me. We shall see if it happens. 



doogie said:


> Well! Been a busy weekend. And yes I agree. There are a lot of us guys out there, but I will vouch for those of us that are actually nice.  Sometimes I think that people get too caught up in this modern world and they loose their humanity and sense of simple kindness.
> 
> Speaking of simplicity. So I decided I was tired of buying belts and decided to go back to wearing bracers like I did when I was a young boy. That being said I decided to convert my jeans over to the older type. Sans belt loops and welcome back buttons and bracers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I truly enjoyed this. Thank you.



Pup lover said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_Q7AFys6bA&feature=related
> 
> This little gal really does O Holy Night justice. She has such a beautiful voice. Have gotten my mom her cd for Christmas.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > if one cannot find milnot is there a substitution?
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

The one that I posted earlier is Libby McGrath. She is a Canadian Artist and is pretty good. I quite enjoy her singing. Here is her Christmas Song.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

doogie said:


> Well! Been a busy weekend. And yes I agree. There are a lot of us guys out there, but I will vouch for those of us that are actually nice.  Sometimes I think that people get too caught up in this modern world and they loose their humanity and sense of simple kindness.
> 
> Speaking of simplicity. So I decided I was tired of buying belts and decided to go back to wearing bracers like I did when I was a young boy. That being said I decided to convert my jeans over to the older type. Sans belt loops and welcome back buttons and bracers.
> 
> ...


Brings back memories of Austria and certain parts of Germany.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Doogie,

I think the braces look very nice indeed. I think being comfortable is the most important thing but looking good in the process is pretty cool.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks good to me and appears to be well done, Doogie.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> He is studying to be an RN. He grew up on a farm, family lost the farm when he was about 26, went to work in a factory. 3 years ago the factory filed for bankruptcy and since he was considered a displaced worker he got a lot of help with the first couple of years of school to get prerequisites out of the way. He started the actual nursing program in August and will be done in 2 years. He is also working at Caterpillar while going to school for at least as long as he can do both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I truly regret that we have lost so many of our small farms. They were the backbone of America. A true loss. How great that your husband went into a career of helping others. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I know what you mean. One can rush to get the camera and get back and it has really changed. Still beautiful and we didn't know what we missed, but alas, you did. Thanks for taking that for us. Love it!!!! So many sunsets and sunrises missed and now I am seeing them from New Zealand. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Redkimba, you sure have that right. I have so many things I want to make. Not just in knitting and learning to crochet, but in other crafts I do also. ... Guess I had better get going on them if I am going to accomplish this before I am 110.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> just spotted the first wasp of the season- and a queen to boot.


What a nice time of year is coming for you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Know you will take the time to enjoy those special moments.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> beautiful sunrise! Thanks for sharing Lurker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_Q7AFys6bA&feature=related
> 
> This little gal really does O Holy Night justice. She has such a beautiful voice. Have gotten my mom her cd for Christmas.


Jacki is really a marvel! Did you watch her PBS show? Incredible talent! Ten years old at the recording of her Christmas album! :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> I went to my LYS(actually 30 miles away) yesterday and bought some yarn! There was really a lot to tempt me or maybe I was just in the right mood because last time I went, I didn't buy anything.
> 
> The multicolored sparkly yarn is for a wingspan for a friend and the multi-blue is for a three button shawl for me. I have never worn a shawl so we shall see.
> 
> ...


Those are really beautiful Joy. Love them both. Look like great quality too.

I have never done one of those special sales like that and guess I would rather save a little longer and pay more than deal with all the hassle. I'm with you.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

doogie said:


> Well! Been a busy weekend. And yes I agree. There are a lot of us guys out there, but I will vouch for those of us that are actually nice.  Sometimes I think that people get too caught up in this modern world and they loose their humanity and sense of simple kindness.
> 
> Speaking of simplicity. So I decided I was tired of buying belts and decided to go back to wearing bracers like I did when I was a young boy. That being said I decided to convert my jeans over to the older type. Sans belt loops and welcome back buttons and bracers.
> 
> ...


Well I am a firm believer that you must be comfortable in both your skin and in your clothes! Since clothing is not an option in our societies, I vote that you be comfortable wearing comfy clothing! (The buttons do seem to be on in the right places!!) Enjoy your comfiness and have fun, life gets lived before the chores take place! haha  
In the next life you just might end up being the cool farmer dude!  My grandfather wore button suspenders for all the time that I remember him, and he was a farmer! I loved him very much and still miss him greatly. I was working as an RN in the hospital and the head nurse called me into her office. I was given the news that if I wished to see Grandfather alive, I should come immediately. He was in hospital in another province, a five-six hour drive away. I went home and tossed a few clothes into a suitcase and left. That would be 19 years ago the end of this December. I nursed him his last 24 hours of life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > sunrise, Monday 19th November
> ...


I think you will be heading to bed soon- it is a quarter to 4 pm here, Monday!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > I loved this, Billy Joel, he still has it! Remember when he was young?
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > just spotted the first wasp of the season- and a queen to boot.
> ...


just getting my lettuce under way- having to sort out my pots!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_Q7AFys6bA&feature=related
> 
> This little gal really does O Holy Night justice. She has such a beautiful voice. Have gotten my mom her cd for Christmas.


Beautiful indeed! :thumbup:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

doogie said:


> Well! Been a busy weekend. And yes I agree. There are a lot of us guys out there, but I will vouch for those of us that are actually nice.  Sometimes I think that people get too caught up in this modern world and they loose their humanity and sense of simple kindness.
> 
> Speaking of simplicity. So I decided I was tired of buying belts and decided to go back to wearing bracers like I did when I was a young boy. That being said I decided to convert my jeans over to the older type. Sans belt loops and welcome back buttons and bracers.
> 
> ...


Well, these are proper suspenders and not the clip-on kind.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> DH and I braved Walmart last year on Thanksgiving night with our company. We were in need of a new tv for my craft room and they had some really good deals, we got our tv and beat feet out of there. Crazy waiting in lines for hours until the time that specific sale starts they give you a map of the store showing where each item is for sale and how many they have then you go to that area get a number and wait. Wont ever do it again I dont believe, couldnt believe DH wanted to last year!
> I have never had mincemeat with or without the meat. It just has never sounded good to me.
> 
> I enjoyed all the videos very much. Im not sure what song is my life song at this point in time. Will be giving that some thought. Prayers and hugs to all, good nite!


I think mincemeat is terribly sweet, so I am unlikely to make pie of it nowadays.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Wouldn't have them any other way. Besides, This is the same kind I wore when I was a little boy. Went to the same shop my Dad used to buy them at. Got to watch them being made. 

I have to wonder why we stopped wearing bracers when we moved into town all those years ago.

On a funny note, my Grandmother still has a set of the ones I wore when I was knee high. After I told her about my project this weekend all she said was "Well It's about time you came to your senses." LOL.



mjs said:


> Well, these are proper suspenders and not the clip-on kind.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Doogie - the suspenders/braces/bracers -- whatever they're called look great and certainly comfortable. You did a great job redoing the pants to have buttons....the leather shop also did a great job. You may start the trend up again!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

doogie said:


> Wouldn't have them any other way. Besides, This is the same kind I wore when I was a little boy. Went to the same shop my Dad used to buy them at. Got to watch them being made.
> 
> I have to wonder why we stopped wearing bracers when we moved into town all those years ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

All this music talk made me look through my youtube list. I forgot that I had all kinds of Big Band (first and second generation) music there. Now I can head to bed in a happy mood.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Very well stated. When you stop looking for Mr Right you will trip over each other in the most unexpected place.



Sq_Dancer said:


> There are some amazing men out there and there are a lot of them in this group. We are lucky to have good men in here. I have met some real jerks also as you put it. But I believe that some of the women in this group have great and sweet husbands. I had a wonderful grandfather and dad. And now I believe I have found a very dear man in B. And on top of that, there are some terrible women out there also. I shake my head when I hear what some of them expect or do to their men. I believe in respect. I believe in being faithful. I believe in sharing. I believe in equality. I believe that everyone needs their own space also. And this goes for both sides. I want to be treated like a Lady but I also believe I need to act like one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey carol - how is the head - looks like it has been a bit cool there.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam my head is okay. The slight concussion from last week was just that I didn't go to doctor I just rested (even though I was busy with my holiday bazaar for 2 days). All the doctor would have told me was to do what I was already doing (based on previous concussions). By the time the weekend was over so was all the discomfort.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

with hair

sam



Ask4j said:


> I loved this, Billy Joel, he still has it! The lyrics say it all. Remember when he was young?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but does it get hot during the summer months?

sam

uote=Lurker 2]


thewren said:


> so true but i think i could appreciate it without the cold. i don't mind winter if it stayed between fifty and sixty degrees all winter -
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


You should try our weather ,Sam! we are not far from that- and we still grumble about feeling cold![/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> but does it get hot during the summer months?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

The hottest I can recall was once it was 35C for about a week- but this summer your temperatures were up into the 40's! 28C is more normal, and often only for a month [February].


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not old pammie - smart. unless you are after really big ticket items i don't think it's worth it - i think you won't spend any more money if you do wait until after black friday to shop.

i forget where here in town but they have a 32 inch flat screen for 79 dollars - gary wants one for the bedroom - there's has no remote - talk about old - heidi told him to go for it - she would keep the bed warm for him. lol

sam



pammie1234 said:


> All the women in my family used to go shopping on Black Friday. But when it got to be too difficult for my mom and aunt, we stopped. My DD will still get out, but I don't. First, I don't enjoy shopping like I used to, and second, I don't want to be in those crowds. I guess I am getting old!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Bellestarr I LOVE your avatar skull cap, in fact I like it so much that I hunted down the discontinued glow yarn and a very nice KPer sold me her stash, and Jinx told me where to find the pattern!
I can't wait to knit it.

Pontuf



bellestarr12 said:


> New topic: Dia de los Muertos
> 
> Some weeks back there was a Halloween - themed swap and because I live in Tucson, almost in Mexico, and have happily adopted so much that is beautiful in Mexican culture, I felt rather hurt that the swap partner to whom I sent a crocheted calavera (sugar skull) didn't seem to like it and actually kinda said "so what am I supposed to do with this?" I just thought some of you here might be interested in this short video from the UA (where I work) about the Day of the Dead which is really a wonderful celebration of the lives of those we have loved. Katherine Ortiz, who speaks a couple of times, is a friend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

My grandfather wore them as long as I knew him but if I recall, the buttons were on the inside of his pants, instead of on the outside. Otherwise, the same. We called them braces. He seemed to be happy with them.



doogie said:


> Wouldn't have them any other way. Besides, This is the same kind I wore when I was a little boy. Went to the same shop my Dad used to buy them at. Got to watch them being made.
> 
> I have to wonder why we stopped wearing bracers when we moved into town all those years ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great doogie - i've been thinking of doing that - just haven't found an outlet for the braces.

sam



doogie said:


> Well! Been a busy weekend. And yes I agree. There are a lot of us guys out there, but I will vouch for those of us that are actually nice.  Sometimes I think that people get too caught up in this modern world and they loose their humanity and sense of simple kindness.
> 
> Speaking of simplicity. So I decided I was tired of buying belts and decided to go back to wearing bracers like I did when I was a young boy. That being said I decided to convert my jeans over to the older type. Sans belt loops and welcome back buttons and bracers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I love it !

Pontuf



doogie said:


> Well! Been a busy weekend. And yes I agree. There are a lot of us guys out there, but I will vouch for those of us that are actually nice.  Sometimes I think that people get too caught up in this modern world and they loose their humanity and sense of simple kindness.
> 
> Speaking of simplicity. So I decided I was tired of buying belts and decided to go back to wearing bracers like I did when I was a young boy. That being said I decided to convert my jeans over to the older type. Sans belt loops and welcome back buttons and bracers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sounds like a great deal. And Heidi sounds like my kind of gal. I really do not like big crowds either for shopping. We really do not have Black Friday here in Canada but we end up with big sales here occassionally. Just would rather be curled up in my suite and forget it.



thewren said:


> i forget where here in town but they have a 32 inch flat screen for 79 dollars - gary wants one for the bedroom - there's has no remote - talk about old - heidi told him to go for it - she would keep the bed warm for him. lol
> 
> sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I need some help from my UK friends. Today, while getting my hair blown out the stylist was telling me about English stuffing. Her grandmother always makes it every thanksgiving. It has meat in it. She has no idea how to make it or what is in it but claims it is delicious. I told her she better get that recipe from grandma . SO does anyone know how to make English Stuffing for turkey ????


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is one I just found on the net. http://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/cuisine/european/english/traditional-roast-turkey-with-pork-sage-and-onion-stuffing.html



Pontuf said:


> I need some help from my UK friends. Today, while getting my hair blown out the stylist was telling me about English stuffing. Her grandmother always makes it every thanksgiving. It has meat in it. She has no idea how to make it or what is in it but claims it is delicious. I told her she better get that recipe from grandma . SO does anyone know how to make English Stuffing for turkey ????


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is another onehttp://www.yummly.com/recipe/Traditional-Olde-English-Chestnut-Stuffing-For-Turkey-Or-Gooses-Recipezaar?columns=3&position=2/5



Sq_Dancer said:


> Here is one I just found on the net. http://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/cuisine/european/english/traditional-roast-turkey-with-pork-sage-and-onion-stuffing.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

And yet one more http://allrecipes.co.uk/recipe/22512/sausagemeat-stuffing-for-turkey.aspx



Sq_Dancer said:


> Here is another onehttp://www.yummly.com/recipe/Traditional-Olde-English-Chestnut-Stuffing-For-Turkey-Or-Gooses-Recipezaar?columns=3&position=2/5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

LOL good. It would do the world a bit of good to stop with all this fashion nonsense and start being practical. That's my thought at least.



RookieRetiree said:


> Doogie - the suspenders/braces/bracers -- whatever they're called look great and certainly comfortable. You did a great job redoing the pants to have buttons....the leather shop also did a great job. You may start the trend up again!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Amazing how many people will sacrafice comfort for style though. My sister had a mother in law whose feet hurt everytime they went shopping. Of course she was a very stylish lady and always wore heals. My sister mentioned for her to get some comfortable shoes for shopping and walking in and she just thought that was terrible. I just do not get it. I like to look nice but I also like to be comfortable.



doogie said:


> LOL good. It would do the world a bit of good to stop with all this fashion nonsense and start being practical. That's my thought at least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Hmm. I'll see if I can get a Card from one of the Saddle and Tack shops around here for you. They really are great leathersmiths by all accounts. Then again if they weren't they'd go out of business pretty fast in this area. LOL

And the process of getting a Pair of Bracers made isn't all that hard. They mostly need to know your height as bracers come in just a few sizes. Well that and you need to know exactly what you want them made out of.

A good pair will run you between $40 and $100. Might be pricey, but they will last you for decades. 



thewren said:


> great doogie - i've been thinking of doing that - just haven't found an outlet for the braces.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if i don't soon go to bed there will be no reason to.

sam


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I have been to bed Sam. I got up because I could not sleep but will go back to bed soon.



thewren said:


> if i don't soon go to bed there will be no reason to.
> 
> sam


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Here in the UK condensed milk and evaporated milk are 2 different things. You can whip evap milk and it will thicken up if you do it long enough and keep it in the fridge for at least 24 hours before you try whipping it. Don't think you can whip condensed milk as it is already very thick, I use it to make banoffi pie, you boil the can of condenced milk in a pan of water without opening it for several hours, slice some bananas and spread them out in a cooked pastry case ppour the condensed milk over the top and leave to get cold before serving yummyyyyyyy


jheiens said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Well I am going to head back to bed and get a few more hours sleep. Talk later....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

My grandmother used to do that, it was so good.



melyn said:


> Here in the UK condensed milk and evaporated milk are 2 different things. You can whip evap milk and it will thicken up if you do it long enough and keep it in the fridge for at least 24 hours before you try whipping it. Don't think you can whip condensed milk as it is already very thick, I use it to make banoffi pie, you boil the can of condenced milk in a pan of water without opening it for several hours, slice some bananas and spread them out in a cooked pastry case ppour the condensed milk over the top and leave to get cold before serving yummyyyyyyy
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my gorgeous Luke.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh what a gorgeous baby. I can see him being spoilt. Congratulations Kate.



KateB said:


> Here is my gorgeous Luke.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> typo......it was supposed to be Greek Islands...and as I re-read the posting it was an Hawaiian themed restaurant...is it possible to have an alcohol buzz before actually drinking the Mai Tai?
> 
> You will love the Greek Islands especially Santorini, it's so spectacular.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> sunrise, Monday 19th November


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> doogie said:
> 
> 
> > Well! Been a busy weekend. And yes I agree. There are a lot of us guys out there, but I will vouch for those of us that are actually nice.  Sometimes I think that people get too caught up in this modern world and they loose their humanity and sense of simple kindness.
> ...


I was just thinking the same thing Angora!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

ohhhhhhhhhh absolutely adorable, I want 1 lol


KateB said:


> Here is my gorgeous Luke.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here is my gorgeous Luke.


Kate, he is such a gorgeous baby! You are going to have so much fun!! 
Roberta


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> first of all - congratulations to grandma and parents alike - how exciting - when will you have a chance to see the baby?
> 
> my grandson alex i think could recite the entire script of all six movies - he insists he is having a star wars wedding and the first boy he is going to name anikan (think i spelled that wrong). the girl he is dating now is about as crazy as he is.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here is my gorgeous Luke.


What a sweetie, he will be so spoiled.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Very well stated. When you stop looking for Mr Right you will trip over each other in the most unexpected place.
> 
> Well, I stopped looking, but haven't been tripping over any Mr. Right's lately, but then, I'd have to come out of my house to do that, right? lol
> Roberta


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, I'm going to bed too. Shock!!! lol I have to be up early in case my sister calls about the house, and then I have to load my car to go down to see my dad, and stop at my daughter's on the return trip for Thanksgiving. I even got Friday off! One of the other girls said she would take the day. Yay!
Have a good night all!
Roberta


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

melyn said:


> Here in the UK condensed milk and evaporated milk are 2 different things. You can whip evap milk and it will thicken up if you do it long enough and keep it in the fridge for at least 24 hours before you try whipping it. Don't think you can whip condensed milk as it is already very thick, I use it to make banoffi pie, you boil the can of condenced milk in a pan of water without opening it for several hours, slice some bananas and spread them out in a cooked pastry case ppour the condensed milk over the top and leave to get cold before serving yummyyyyyyy
> 
> ...................................................................................
> 
> You can buy tins of condensed milk that have already been turned into 'toffee', Nestle makes it. I have been known to leave a bowl of it in the fridge and eat a spoonful every time I open the door! Definitely not WW approved.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Very well stated. When you stop looking for Mr Right you will trip over each other in the most unexpected place.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Decided to look up some info regarding suspenders. Here is a good look with them. I do not mind the whole look actually and the tie is pretty different too. So are the shoes and love the hat. http://tsbmen.com/1777/tip-of-the-day-brace-yourself-like-a-man/



doogie said:


> LOL good. It would do the world a bit of good to stop with all this fashion nonsense and start being practical. That's my thought at least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

They are that way here in the US also Melyn, 2 different things that is.



melyn said:


> Here in the UK condensed milk and evaporated milk are 2 different things. You can whip evap milk and it will thicken up if you do it long enough and keep it in the fridge for at least 24 hours before you try whipping it. Don't think you can whip condensed milk as it is already very thick, I use it to make banoffi pie, you boil the can of condenced milk in a pan of water without opening it for several hours, slice some bananas and spread them out in a cooked pastry case ppour the condensed milk over the top and leave to get cold before serving yummyyyyyyy
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

He is gorgeous Kate! You will be reminded how fast time goes as you see him grow, enjoy!!



KateB said:


> Here is my gorgeous Luke.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Decided to look up some info regarding suspenders. Here is a good look with them. I do not mind the whole look actually and the tie is pretty different too. So are the shoes and love the hat. http://tsbmen.com/1777/tip-of-the-day-brace-yourself-like-a-man/
> ...................................................................................
> 
> Suspenders is another of those words that are different over here. We use it to mean the things that hold up a woman's stockings.........so not something a man would wear here (with a few exceptions, probably! :lol: ) The holding-up-your-trousers type, we would call braces......which you can also have on your teeth to correct them!..... not sure what you call them?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is an explanation of the differences between Evaporated and Condensed Milk. I know the condensed here is usually sweetened for baking. 
http://homecooking.about.com/od/cookingfaqs/f/faqcannedmilk.htm



Pup lover said:


> They are that way here in the US also Melyn, 2 different things that is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I know my grandfather wore Braces or Suspenders, which were interchangeable in names here. He was from the UK. 
We call the straps for holding up women's stockings Garter Belts and if it is just an elastic to hold them up, they are called Garters.

We have braces on the teeth in Canada and we also have Braces for supporting injured knees or legs etc.



KateB said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Decided to look up some info regarding suspenders. Here is a good look with them. I do not mind the whole look actually and the tie is pretty different too. So are the shoes and love the hat. http://tsbmen.com/1777/tip-of-the-day-brace-yourself-like-a-man/
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Also you can have braces to support a beam or flooring system in a building.



Sq_Dancer said:


> I know my grandfather wore Braces or Suspenders, which were interchangeable in names here. He was from the UK.
> We call the straps for holding up women's stockings Garter Belts and if it is just an elastic to hold them up, they are called Garters.
> 
> We have braces on the teeth in Canada and we also have Braces for supporting injured knees or legs etc.
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here is my gorgeous Luke.


What a beautiful baby, Kate! Congratulations to all!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Bellestarr I LOVE your avatar skull cap, in fact I like it so much that I hunted down the discontinued glow yarn and a very nice KPer sold me her stash, and Jinx told me where to find the pattern!
> I can't wait to knit it.
> 
> Pontuf
> ...


Hope you'll post pictures! And I love your avatar photo!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here is my gorgeous Luke.


He IS gorgeous, Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > sunrise, Monday 19th November
> ...


Thank you, Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > Here in the UK condensed milk and evaporated milk are 2 different things. You can whip evap milk and it will thicken up if you do it long enough and keep it in the fridge for at least 24 hours before you try whipping it. Don't think you can whip condensed milk as it is already very thick, I use it to make banoffi pie, you boil the can of condenced milk in a pan of water without opening it for several hours, slice some bananas and spread them out in a cooked pastry case ppour the condensed milk over the top and leave to get cold before serving yummyyyyyyy
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

We have the same two products, here, but no Milnot. But evaporated milk does definitely whip when chilled.



Pup lover said:


> They are that way here in the US also Melyn, 2 different things that is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Luke is truly a beautiful baby. Congratulations to everyone. Wonderful times ahead for all.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Suspenders is another of those words that are different over here. We use it to mean the things that hold up a woman's stockings.........so not something a man would wear here (with a few exceptions, probably! :lol: ) The holding-up-your-trousers type, we would call braces......which you can also have on your teeth to correct them!..... not sure what you call them?[/quote]

We call them braces here also to fix teeth, pretty much the same as what Dancer said they call things in Canada, I have never heard suspenders called braces though. I do like them however, nice job Doogie!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love them too.

We saw Crosby, Stills, and Nash about a year ago - amazing!!!! In fact, I'm going to go put on the album right now :thumbup:[/quote]

Our PBS station is replaying the Moments to Remember show with the Four Lads, Four Aces, Perry Como and songs from the 50's and 60's. The radio was always on in the barn and house while I was growing up and although I'm much too young to remember these songs, it must have been osmosis that I knew all the words and can sing along! I don't have the dances and times to remember while listening to the songs like my older brothers and sisters do -- but I sure do like the songs and the harmonies. Seeing Perry Como videos, it looks like he was always up to mischief!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Luke is a beautiful baby!! Sorry that labor was so difficult - what a great result though!! Happy Kisses on those cheeks.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> with hair
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Too funny!!! and I agree......hmmmm, wonder how many times he had to scratch his head over those piano keys!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

doogie said:


> LOL good. It would do the world a bit of good to stop with all this fashion nonsense and start being practical. That's my thought at least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So which ones are you modeling? http://www.google.ca/search?q=suspenders+for+pants+with+buttons&hl=en&qscrl=1&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&site=webhp&prmd=imvnsfd&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=7j-qUO7JCbDG0AH75YCgAw&sqi=2&ved=0CF4QsAQ&biw=1366&bih=629


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

wow did you take a look at the recipes on that site. Sam there are several with peanut butter lol



Sq_Dancer said:


> Here is an explanation of the differences between Evaporated and Condensed Milk. I know the condensed here is usually sweetened for baking.
> http://homecooking.about.com/od/cookingfaqs/f/faqcannedmilk.htm
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Decided to look up some info regarding suspenders. Here is a good look with them. I do not mind the whole look actually and the tie is pretty different too. So are the shoes and love the hat. http://tsbmen.com/1777/tip-of-the-day-brace-yourself-like-a-man/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe that Michael Bubble was wearing them for the longest time. One of the Irish tenors also wears the button ones. The blond one who is crazy about guitars. I should look him up (his name, haha). I watched them on PBS only a couple of months ago, again! Keith Harkin, and his group is the Celtic Thunder. He does his own stuff too and was solo before joining the Celtic Thunder. Another CD for the Christmas wish list! *chuckles*, I shall just rent the entire music store outlet and you all can come browsing in and sit for a while in front of the fireplace with a cuppa while your music plays! hmmmm, I really would enjoy that. Sam, you bring Hickory and however many puppies you have left -- brings the young ones in so it is good PR for the music store!  :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here is my gorgeous Luke.


How sweet!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> We saw Crosby, Stills, and Nash about a year ago - amazing!!!! In fact, I'm going to go put on the album right now :thumbup:


So do tell us which is your favorite song of theirs!! I think we were so rich in the different songs and music genres that came of age as we were coming of age!! (young age that is, hahaha)Beatles, Bee Gees, Guess Who, CCR, then the whole doo whop sound. Ian Tyson, Neil Diamond, Charlie Pride, Johnny Cash, and the list goes on forever!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Went to hospital yesterday at 2.30 to meet Luke and, of course, he's beautiful. It's amazing just how perfect they are - I just love the teeny, tiny fingernails... like little shells.
Mum had quite a hard time (22hours!) and eventually they had to use the venteuse (sp?), which my doctor pal says it means they 'hoovered' him out! They said that her pelvic muscles were so strong because she did a lot of horseriding. However, all over now and she agrees he was worth it! Going back to see him - and his parents, but I'm afraid they'll have to learn that they just moved down the pecking order!
:lol:[/quote]

KateB he is beautiful; his coloring is so healthy and sweet. What a wonderful gift from God.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went to hospital yesterday at 2.30 to meet Luke and, of course, he's beautiful. It's amazing just how perfect they are - I just love the teeny, tiny fingernails... like little shells.
> Mum had quite a hard time (22hours!) and eventually they had to use the venteuse (sp?), which my doctor pal says it means they 'hoovered' him out! They said that her pelvic muscles were so strong because she did a lot of horseriding. However, all over now and she agrees he was worth it! Going back to see him - and his parents, but I'm afraid they'll have to learn that they just moved down the pecking order!
> :lol:


KateB he is beautiful; his coloring is so healthy and sweet. What a wonderful gift from God.[/quote]

Absolutey a treasure to cherish! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
hmmmm, seems to me I recall another Luke. Did someone say Star Wars? Luke Skywalker.......he was kinda cute too in white!


----------



## irenes (May 23, 2012)

reason for throwing out Honey i wana know!? or something else. why and what. honey gets hard when its cold, theyd found honey in the egyptian tombs that was still usable and seed that still sprouted i suppose i just made that one up. the honey was 3000 yrs old but it was sweet & good. if my honey starts to get hard i boil some water and put the honey container (closed) in the hot water and brandy new again. so ...tell me.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

was sorting through some old magazines for the recycle collection tomorrow and came across this recipe and Sam immediately came to mind and all you other peanut butter lovers on here

Chocolate Peanut Butter Cookies

1 med egg, preferably at room temp
85g (3 ozs) caster sugar
125 grm (41/2 ozs) crunchy peanut butter at room temp
PINCH or 2 of chilli powder
40g (1 1/2 0zs) hard fudge chopped finely
40g 1 1/2 oz\ dark chocolate, chopped finely

Method
1) preheat oven to 350 deg 180 deg c, gas mark 4. Line 2 baking trays with parchment

2)place the egg and sugar in a bowl and mix with a whisk. Add the peanut butter and chilli powder and mix well. Add the chopped fudge and chocolate and mix in.

3) Spoon heaped desertspoons of the mixture on to the lined baking trays and spread out slightly, as the mixture will not spread much, then bake for 12 to 14 minutes. You should get 12 to 14 cookies from the mixture.

4) when cooked, remove the cookies from the paper with a pallette knife and cool on a wire rack. Store the biscuits in an airtight container for up to 1 week.

hope you enjoy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

melyn said:


> was sorting through some old magazines for the recycle collection tomorrow and came across this recipe and Sam immediately came to mind and all you other peanut butter lovers on here
> 
> Chocolate Peanut Butter Cookies
> 1 med egg, preferably at room temp
> ...


hmmmmm,,,mmmmm, wonder how many jars of pb Sam is getting in his stockings! 

Give a man a fish, and he eats for a meal. Teach a man to fish, and he never goes hungry.
Give a man a pb cookie and he eats a snack. Give a man a jar of pb and he.......shares his cookies with us!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I believe the person enquiring about this was told that honey does not go bad and to do just what you mentioned. I have also put it in the microwave to liquify.



irenes said:


> reason for throwing out Honey i wana know!? or something else. why and what. honey gets hard when its cold, theyd found honey in the egyptian tombs that was still usable and seed that still sprouted i suppose i just made that one up. the honey was 3000 yrs old but it was sweet & good. if my honey starts to get hard i boil some water and put the honey container (closed) in the hot water and brandy new again. so ...tell me.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I realize I am probably a minority here, but I love peanut butter on bread and toast. I do not like them in cookies or chocolate bars or any other baking. So everyone else can have my share of those things. It is one of the very few things I am not fond of. That being said, I do like nuts in some of those things.



5mmdpns said:


> hmmmmm,,,mmmmm, wonder how many jars of pb Sam is getting in his stockings!
> 
> Give a man a fish, and he eats for a meal. Teach a man to fish, and he never goes hungry.
> Give a man a pb cookie and he eats a snack. Give a man a jar of pb and he.......shares his cookies with us!


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

OMG, One word! Adorable!   


KateB said:


> Here is my gorgeous Luke.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > We saw Crosby, Stills, and Nash about a year ago - amazing!!!! In fact, I'm going to go put on the album right now :thumbup:
> ...


Weren't we lucky? My daughter says that all the time, that I was so lucky to be born when I was and to be where I was (San Francisco 1968-73, where I got to see people like Janis Joplin, Hendrix, CCR, the Doors, even Tiny Tim :roll: live). I would have such a hard time picking a favorite CSN song: Teach Your Children Well, of course, but also Guinevere and Suite: Judy Blue Eyes, and probably most of them, actually :-D


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> I realize I am probably a minority here, but I love peanut butter on bread and toast. I do not like them in cookies or chocolate bars or any other baking. So everyone else can have my share of those things. It is one of the very few things I am not fond of. That being said, I do like nuts in some of those things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha, how can anyone not enjoy pb and toast for their brekkie every day?


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

LOL. You are quite correct you know. I live in the Pacific Northwest, USA. I've always called them Bracers. Then again my family is quite old fashioned in many respects.

On a humorous note my cats think of the Bracers as potential toys. Hmmm. OMG! That's a priceless idea!   Put Darwin and Lulu into a set of Cat sized Bracers and Trousers. LOL. That would be priceless! Not to mention cute as all get out and go.   



Sq_Dancer said:


> I know my grandfather wore Braces or Suspenders, which were interchangeable in names here. He was from the UK.
> We call the straps for holding up women's stockings Garter Belts and if it is just an elastic to hold them up, they are called Garters.
> 
> We have braces on the teeth in Canada and we also have Braces for supporting injured knees or legs etc.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > bellestarr12 said:
> ...


Yah, it is kinda hard to separate them all out! They were all wrapped up into one package and delivered to the world in the same time frame! Then there was Elvis! And this one by Roy Orbison.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i make a desert with eagle brand the same way - simmer a can of eagle brand - unopened - making sure to keep the water level above the can at all times - allow to cool - open both ends of can and slide out - it will be solid - cut in slices - put one slice on top of pineapple ring - top with real whipped cream -yum. i remember finding the recipe and being so excited - this was back in the late seventies - i told my mother about it thinking i had found a new recipe for her - she said "oh sam - we made that when your father and i were first married" (1922) - i told her i didn't know they had eagle brand then to which she gave me a playful smack. it is very yummy.

sam



melyn said:


> Here in the UK condensed milk and evaporated milk are 2 different things. You can whip evap milk and it will thicken up if you do it long enough and keep it in the fridge for at least 24 hours before you try whipping it. Don't think you can whip condensed milk as it is already very thick, I use it to make banoffi pie, you boil the can of condenced milk in a pan of water without opening it for several hours, slice some bananas and spread them out in a cooked pastry case ppour the condensed milk over the top and leave to get cold before serving yummyyyyyyy
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful baby.

sam



KateB said:


> Here is my gorgeous Luke.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

irenes said:


> reason for throwing out Honey i wana know!? or something else. why and what. honey gets hard when its cold, theyd found honey in the egyptian tombs that was still usable and seed that still sprouted i suppose i just made that one up. the honey was 3000 yrs old but it was sweet & good. if my honey starts to get hard i boil some water and put the honey container (closed) in the hot water and brandy new again. so ...tell me.


You didn't make it up! There was kamut seed that still sprouted and now you can buy kamut in all the natural food stores.

When I read your post about "boil some water" I thought yes, and then add brandy (I think you meant to say "brand new" but brandy and hot water and honey is my favorite hot toddy on a cold day :thumbup


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> i make a desert with eagle brand the same way - simmer a can of eagle brand - unopened - making sure to keep the water level above the can at all times - allow to cool - open both ends of can and slide out - it will be solid - cut in slices - put one slice on top of pineapple ring - top with real whipped cream -yum. i remember finding the recipe and being so excited - this was back in the late seventies - i told my mother about it thinking i had found a new recipe for her - she said "oh sam - we made that when your father and i were first married" (1922) - i told her i didn't know they had eagle brand then to which she gave me a playful smack. it is very yummy.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I believe that Michael Bubble was wearing them for the longest time. One of the Irish tenors also wears the button ones. The blond one who is crazy about guitars. I should look him up (his name, haha). I watched them on PBS only a couple of months ago, again! Keith Harkin, and his group is the Celtic Thunder. He does his own stuff too and was solo before joining the Celtic Thunder. Another CD for the Christmas wish list! *chuckles*, I shall just rent the entire music store outlet and you all can come browsing in and sit for a while in front of the fireplace with a cuppa while your music plays! hmmmm, I really would enjoy that. Sam, you bring Hickory and however many puppies you have left -- brings the young ones in so it is good PR for the music store!  :thumbup: [/quote]

I just turned on the cable channel with the Holiday songs and I'm singing along as I clean out the family room - cleaning out grandkids' toy & book bins and all my kinitting stuff. I'm taking a quick break before I start running some stuff through the shredder - then on to the dining room - and then the grocery shopping. Good thing we have leftovers for tonight because I think I'm going to be bushed....but glad of all the accomplishments. May even take a 1/2 hour or so to do a litte knitting...otherwise you may not see me on here for awhile....wishing you all Happy Holidays---from someone who is celebrating Thanksgiving, just wanted to let you know that you all are on my 'thankful for" list.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

LOL None of those. And can you imagine? I went to the Big R (store around here) and asked them if they carried any trousers that have buttons for suspenders. LOL. The sales clerk said, "Not since the 1940's" LOL. She then directed me back to the shelf with the buttons on them. Sighs.... Apparently WWII is to blame for Suspender buttons going bye bye on Jean type Trousers.



5mmdpns said:


> doogie said:
> 
> 
> > LOL good. It would do the world a bit of good to stop with all this fashion nonsense and start being practical. That's my thought at least.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Until now I have never heard of cooking condensed milk in an unopened can. How long do you cook it. What does it taste like? (I think I read somewhere it was like toffee; is that so?) Will it work with the reduced sugar condensed milk too. I'm just full of questions on this. As a child I thought condensed milk should be a food group I loved it so much.



thewren said:


> i make a desert with eagle brand the same way - simmer a can of eagle brand - unopened - making sure to keep the water level above the can at all times - allow to cool - open both ends of can and slide out - it will be solid - cut in slices - put one slice on top of pineapple ring - top with real whipped cream -yum. i remember finding the recipe and being so excited - this was back in the late seventies - i told my mother about it thinking i had found a new recipe for her - she said "oh sam - we made that when your father and i were first married" (1922) - i told her i didn't know they had eagle brand then to which she gave me a playful smack. it is very yummy.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

me too dancer but saw the recipen and thought Sam mite enjoy them lol


Sq_Dancer said:


> I realize I am probably a minority here, but I love peanut butter on bread and toast. I do not like them in cookies or chocolate bars or any other baking. So everyone else can have my share of those things. It is one of the very few things I am not fond of. That being said, I do like nuts in some of those things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

doogie said:


> LOL None of those. And can you imagine? I went to the Big R (store around here) and asked them if they carried any trousers that have buttons for suspenders. LOL. The sales clerk said, "Not since the 1940's" LOL. She then directed me back to the shelf with the buttons on them. Sighs.... Apparently WWII is to blame for Suspender buttons going bye bye on Jean type Trousers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And now the young crowd needs those suspenders/braces for theim alls baggy pants! They cant seem to keep 'em pulled up! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Until now I have never heard of cooking condensed milk in an unopened can. How long do you cook it. What does it taste like? (I think I read somewhere it was like toffee; is that so?) Will it work with the reduced sugar condensed milk too. I'm just full of questions on this. As a child I thought condensed milk should be a food group I loved it so much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > bellestarr12 said:
> ...


Teach Your Children Well was the concept I used to raise my son. 




I also followed this concept as told to me by a First Nations elder: He said you can take a little seedling from a pine tree and watch it grow. It becomes a little larger every year. You can provide protection from the wind sometimes and from the forces of nature, but if you remove all the forces of nature from the tree, it will die. You can not shelter the little tree from the rain as it needs the moisture to grow. You can not provide shelter from the sun as it is the sunlight that makes it grow straight and tall and green. There are times that the birds will build nests in the tree and that shows how strong the tree branches have become. Woodpeckers will also peck at the tree, but only to clean the bugs off it. Squirrels will play along the branches but then that is okay because laughter is a good thing to have in life. The guy who shared this with me was a First Nations elder and I worked as a Community Health Nurse with the First Nations people. I had seven reserve communities to look after.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What is moreish? Never mind....found definition. 
Do you know how long to cook it?



Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Until now I have never heard of cooking condensed milk in an unopened can. How long do you cook it. What does it taste like? (I think I read somewhere it was like toffee; is that so?) Will it work with the reduced sugar condensed milk too. I'm just full of questions on this. As a child I thought condensed milk should be a food group I loved it so much.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What is moreish? Do you know how long to cook it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Glad I am not alone and I do not get upset that others like it. I just am not fond of it. And there are so many that are so totally allergic to it that they could die from it. I spent a little time with some children, and a little three year old, had been diagnosed that if she so much as touched something that had had peanut oil or butter on it and not cleaned 100%, she ran the risk of dying,.



melyn said:


> me too dancer but saw the recipen and thought Sam mite enjoy them lol
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Glad I am not alone and I do not get upset that others like it. I just am not fond of it. And there are so many that are so totally allergic to it that they could die from it. I spent a little time with some children, and a little three year old, had been diagnosed that if she so much as touched something that had had peanut oil or butter on it and not cleaned 100%, she ran the risk of dying,.


Yes, and many children/people have food allergies. This is why Sabrina's Law was passed in Ontario, Canada.
http://www.anaphylaxis.ca/en/resources/sabrinas_law.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sunrise, 20th November, 2012.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

So beautiful. Would love to be by the lake watching this. Thank you for sharing.



Lurker 2 said:


> sunrise, 20th November, 2012.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> So beautiful. Would love to be by the lake watching this. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We would be down at the harbour!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> sunrise, 20th November, 2012.


That is gorgeous, our sunrise wasn't nearly as nice this morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > sunrise, 20th November, 2012.
> ...


Two in a row is pretty good going, given our current weather patterns!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Yes it is good. Last nights sunset was very nice am told by Chrissy, she was surprised I wasn't getting photos.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Would you go down there with me to watch? It looks so mellow and quiet. Would be nice.



Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > So beautiful. Would love to be by the lake watching this. Thank you for sharing.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Would you go down there with me to watch? It looks so mellow and quiet. Would be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds a lovely idea!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Could you imagine the reflection of that off the harbour? Oh my, my imagination is just running wild.



Sq_Dancer said:


> Would you go down there with me to watch? It looks so mellow and quiet. Would be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Could you imagine the reflection of that off the harbour? Oh my, my imagination is just running wild.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


depends ofcourse how calm everything is!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Just lovely anyway.



Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Could you imagine the reflection of that off the harbour? Oh my, my imagination is just running wild.
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> doogie said:
> 
> 
> > LOL N
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Crosby Stills and Nash---wonderful! then there's Peter Paul and Mary.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

My son was like that but he dresses quite nice now. He wants to be in personal financing so has to dress up somewhat. Was a bit surprised at his suit though. He is not quite into the financial world yet. He has one more semester of college to go. This picture is without the jacket but you get the idea.



Ask4j said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > doogie said:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

And Fleetwood Mac



Ask4j said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > bellestarr12 said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Here is my gorgeous Luke.


Oh Kate, he is picture perfect. Just a beautiful and as you said, gorgeous baby.
Hugs


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Mamas and the Papas
Beach Boys 




yah, it was all our sound! what goes aroung will come around,,,,,,hmmmmmm, perhaps they need it to come around now again!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I know I was bragging about my 3rd grader before (and the other two) but I am just so happy he is testing so high. We were told at the first sonogram or ultrasound? that he was hydrocephalic and it was severe. I have a brother who has this and he has brain damage. My brother is the one that had the infection in the brain recently & was a month in ICU. I was devastated when I heard about my grandson to be but my son and DIL were amazing. Having a brother with this I knew it could be bad. They whisked him away to ICU after he was born and nobody got to hold him. His head was extra big, but guess what, he is ok and beautiful. He has some problems walking and that is minor. It turns out that is not because of brain damage but because of hip problems. We went through almost 9 months of hell, expected surgeries after birth and me knowing what life would be like for him. Guess all that extra space went for brains because he is doing GREAT!! Anyway, once in a while I will just have to brag when he does something above & beyond as it is the total opposite of what we expected. And.....you will have to forgive me. Look out...Proud Grandma


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> My son was like that but he dresses quite nice now. He wants to be in personal financing so has to dress up somewhat. Was a bit surprised at his suit though. He is not quite into the financial world yet. He has one more semester of college to go. This picture is without the jacket but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > bellestarr12 said:
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You go right ahead and brag away.....from one Grandmother to another, I think it's impossible not to be 100% invested in the grandkids and their well-being.



Angora1 said:


> I know I was bragging about my 3rd grader before (and the other two) but I am just so happy he is testing so high. We were told at the first sonogram or ultrasound? that he was hydrocephalic and it was severe. I have a brother who has this and he has brain damage. My brother is the one that had the infection in the brain recently & was a month in ICU. I was devastated when I heard about my grandson to be but my son and DIL were amazing. Having a brother with this I knew it could be bad. They whisked him away to ICU after he was born and nobody got to hold him. His head was extra big, but guess what, he is ok and beautiful. He has some problems walking and that is minor. It turns out that is not because of brain damage but because of hip problems. We went through almost 9 months of hell, expected surgeries after birth and me knowing what life would be like for him. Guess all that extra space went for brains because he is doing GREAT!! Anyway, once in a while I will just have to brag when he does something above & beyond as it is the total opposite of what we expected. And.....you will have to forgive me. Look out...Proud Grandma


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a picture from our dating years of DH and me in our totally clashing (but stylish?) plaid bell bottom (huge flares) hip hugger pants!! The kids won't let me untape it from the book!



5mmdpns said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

DH helped me get the table angled so we can have the second table at the end and everyone can sit in the same room. Won't fit in the room without angling it. Have the tablecloths washed and in place and place mats with fabric napkins. Will try and get more work done today. All the grocery shopping is done. Will be doing a lot since there are 11-12 people. I will be doing the turkey, an 18lb one (leftovers for sure) but then will do vegetarian dishes also as others are bringing veggies with bacon or ham in them. I think it will be so much fun to have all the children in the same room. Can you believe every time I woke up last night I was dreaming about all of you on the KTP and we were posting each other, now that is too much, even in my sleep. Just wondering if any of you got those posts!!!! Yikes, what does that mean? I'd better get off of here and get some more stuff done. Have to make sure I have silverware or will have to get more. Gotta get glasses in stored away out and washed. Still a lot to do. I'm going to try and make it to the Knitting Guild tonight. Will be my first time going....


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

irenes said:


> reason for throwing out Honey i wana know!? or something else. why and what. honey gets hard when its cold, theyd found honey in the egyptian tombs that was still usable and seed that still sprouted i suppose i just made that one up. the honey was 3000 yrs old but it was sweet & good. if my honey starts to get hard i boil some water and put the honey container (closed) in the hot water and brandy new again. so ...tell me.


Someone posted that her elders had insisted that heating it somehow damaged the honey.

I never heard of throwing out the honey because it had hardened or crystalized either. We always just warmed/heated it until liquid again. If heating it destroys something of value in it, what happens when it is put into a toddy or cooked foods? Does it lose its value? I don't think so.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> irenes said:
> 
> 
> > reason for throwing out Honey i wana know!? or something else. why and what. honey gets hard when its cold, theyd found honey in the egyptian tombs that was still usable and seed that still sprouted i suppose i just made that one up. the honey was 3000 yrs old but it was sweet & good. if my honey starts to get hard i boil some water and put the honey container (closed) in the hot water and brandy new again. so ...tell me.
> ...


Yes, and it could be heated slowly over warm water.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Here Comes the Sun -- a tribute to George Harrison by Crosby Stills Nash


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Dear Lord, that is beautiful!! Thank you, Lurker, for posting such a wonderful sight.

Ohio Joy



Lurker 2 said:


> sunrise, 20th November, 2012.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Absolutey a treasure to cherish! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> hmmmm, seems to me I recall another Luke. Did someone say Star Wars? Luke Skywalker.......he was kinda cute too in white!


...................................................................................

I'm just thankful his middle name is William, it could so easily have been Skywalker!

:lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> DH helped me get the table angled so we can have the second table at the end and everyone can sit in the same room. Won't fit in the room without angling it. Have the tablecloths washed and in place and place mats with fabric napkins. Will try and get more work done today. All the grocery shopping is done. Will be doing a lot since there are 11-12 people. I will be doing the turkey, an 18lb one (leftovers for sure) but then will do vegetarian dishes also as others are bringing veggies with bacon or ham in them. I think it will be so much fun to have all the children in the same room. Can you believe every time I woke up last night I was dreaming about all of you on the KTP and we were posting each other, now that is too much, even in my sleep. Just wondering if any of you got those posts!!!! Yikes, what does that mean? I'd better get off of here and get some more stuff done. Have to make sure I have silverware or will have to get more. Gotta get glasses in stored away out and washed. Still a lot to do. I'm going to try and make it to the Knitting Guild tonight. Will be my first time going....


were you the one in my guest room last night?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

haha, my son just posted this on fb! Why did the chicken cross the road? seems he went........to a poultry reading,,,,,,hmmm or he thought......... ;-)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I know I was bragging about my 3rd grader before (and the other two) but I am just so happy he is testing so high. We were told at the first sonogram or ultrasound? that he was hydrocephalic and it was severe. I have a brother who has this and he has brain damage. My brother is the one that had the infection in the brain recently & was a month in ICU. I was devastated when I heard about my grandson to be but my son and DIL were amazing. Having a brother with this I knew it could be bad. They whisked him away to ICU after he was born and nobody got to hold him. His head was extra big, but guess what, he is ok and beautiful. He has some problems walking and that is minor. It turns out that is not because of brain damage but because of hip problems. We went through almost 9 months of hell, expected surgeries after birth and me knowing what life would be like for him. Guess all that extra space went for brains because he is doing GREAT!! Anyway, once in a while I will just have to brag when he does something above & beyond as it is the total opposite of what we expected. And.....you will have to forgive me. Look out...Proud Grandma


Brag away! He sounds like a boy well worth talking about.
:thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutey a treasure to cherish! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


Well, now, there is always room to have Luke's Princess come along!!!! but in a few years, not yet......  
And *William* Schatner was the captain of Starship Enterprise!
3PO anyone?


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

My favorites - - The Mamas and The Papas, The Carpenters. Beautiful voices and sentiments. No songs you couldn't let your little ones listen to! No language that you don't want to hear.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gdhavens said:


> My favorites - - The Mamas and The Papas, The Carpenters. Beautiful voices and sentiments. No songs you couldn't let your little ones listen to! No language that you don't want to hear.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't think there will ever be a voice as beautiful as Karen Carpenter's!! Just love her talent and so sad about her end of life.



gdhavens said:


> My favorites - - The Mamas and The Papas, The Carpenters. Beautiful voices and sentiments. No songs you couldn't let your little ones listen to! No language that you don't want to hear.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

So true Rookie, 




We choose this one for our highschool grad entrance and prom song. 



I did not go to my prom but I was the valedictorian. The valedictorian for my highschool grad was chosen on the most popular and loved student rather than on brains and marks! (I wanted both and not bragging, but likely I had both) hahah, we only had twelve students in my highschool grade 12 class! yup, those were the days my friend........



RookieRetiree said:


> I don't think there will ever be a voice as beautiful as Karen Carpenter's!! Just love her talent and so sad about her end of life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

haha, the graphics are priceless -- love it when he looks in the box!!!!





But I want Norman Greenbaum to play it and sing for me at my funeral! 




All the leaves are brown.....and the sky is grey......


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And I thought my class of 32 students was small!! I think we used that as a theme song too--- Lara's theme from Dr. Zviago was also a theme for something. Fun walking down memory lane listening to some good music.



5mmdpns said:


> So true Rookie,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Angora, Brag all you want. You have something to be proud of. We all do, when it comes down to it. So many of our kids have so many obsticles to overcome and when they succeed, it is a miracle. (((HUGS)))



Angora1 said:


> I know I was bragging about my 3rd grader before (and the other two) but I am just so happy he is testing so high. We were told at the first sonogram or ultrasound? that he was hydrocephalic and it was severe. I have a brother who has this and he has brain damage. My brother is the one that had the infection in the brain recently & was a month in ICU. I was devastated when I heard about my grandson to be but my son and DIL were amazing. Having a brother with this I knew it could be bad. They whisked him away to ICU after he was born and nobody got to hold him. His head was extra big, but guess what, he is ok and beautiful. He has some problems walking and that is minor. It turns out that is not because of brain damage but because of hip problems. We went through almost 9 months of hell, expected surgeries after birth and me knowing what life would be like for him. Guess all that extra space went for brains because he is doing GREAT!! Anyway, once in a while I will just have to brag when he does something above & beyond as it is the total opposite of what we expected. And.....you will have to forgive me. Look out...Proud Grandma


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you on that kate - i can eat eagle brand right out of the can - and have on several occasions.

sam


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

melyn said:


> Here in the UK condensed milk and evaporated milk are 2 different things. You can whip evap milk and it will thicken up if you do it long enough and keep it in the fridge for at least 24 hours before you try whipping it. Don't think you can whip condensed milk as it is already very thick, I use it to make banoffi pie, you boil the can of condenced milk in a pan of water without opening it for several hours, slice some bananas and spread them out in a cooked pastry case ppour the condensed milk over the top and leave to get cold before serving yummyyyyyyy
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

They both have the same dimple in the chin. This is from my Dad. I am proud of this son, too. He has achieved a lot and on his own. Hates to be helped.



Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > My son was like that but he dresses quite nice now. He wants to be in personal financing so has to dress up somewhat. Was a bit surprised at his suit though. He is not quite into the financial world yet. He has one more semester of college to go. This picture is without the jacket but you get the idea.
> ...


----------



## Barb K Bend OR (Oct 1, 2012)

That and many other "food sins," are why I am still sruggling with 10 extra #.
Frankly, I can't have those sorts of items in my pantry.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Here Comes the Sun -- a tribute to George Harrison by Crosby Stills Nash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Hmmmmm What DOES it mean? You must adore us so much. LOL Just kidding but we adore you, for sure.



Angora1 said:


> DH helped me get the table angled so we can have the second table at the end and everyone can sit in the same room. Won't fit in the room without angling it. Have the tablecloths washed and in place and place mats with fabric napkins. Will try and get more work done today. All the grocery shopping is done. Will be doing a lot since there are 11-12 people. I will be doing the turkey, an 18lb one (leftovers for sure) but then will do vegetarian dishes also as others are bringing veggies with bacon or ham in them. I think it will be so much fun to have all the children in the same room. Can you believe every time I woke up last night I was dreaming about all of you on the KTP and we were posting each other, now that is too much, even in my sleep. Just wondering if any of you got those posts!!!! Yikes, what does that mean? I'd better get off of here and get some more stuff done. Have to make sure I have silverware or will have to get more. Gotta get glasses in stored away out and washed. Still a lot to do. I'm going to try and make it to the Knitting Guild tonight. Will be my first time going....


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I know I was bragging about my 3rd grader before (and the other two) but I am just so happy he is testing so high. We were told at the first sonogram or ultrasound? that he was hydrocephalic and it was severe. I have a brother who has this and he has brain damage. My brother is the one that had the infection in the brain recently & was a month in ICU. I was devastated when I heard about my grandson to be but my son and DIL were amazing. Having a brother with this I knew it could be bad. They whisked him away to ICU after he was born and nobody got to hold him. His head was extra big, but guess what, he is ok and beautiful. He has some problems walking and that is minor. It turns out that is not because of brain damage but because of hip problems. We went through almost 9 months of hell, expected surgeries after birth and me knowing what life would be like for him. Guess all that extra space went for brains because he is doing GREAT!! Anyway, once in a while I will just have to brag when he does something above & beyond as it is the total opposite of what we expected. And.....you will have to forgive me. Look out...Proud Grandma


I think hydrocephaly may not be a problem if there can be proper drainage.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

gdhavens said:


> My favorites - - The Mamas and The Papas, The Carpenters. Beautiful voices and sentiments. No songs you couldn't let your little ones listen to! No language that you don't want to hear.


Oh so true. Music was for the soul back then. I remember Mama Cass before she was the Mamas and the Papas, she was with a group called The Big Three. I saw her live at a hootonanny (sp?) where you received a mat with your ticket and we sat on the floor. We clapped and sang along. I no longer remember all the other singers but they all became famous. This was back in 1963 I was 18 and had just moved to the big city. I will never forget Cass' voice like a clear resounding bell, she wore a long dress to the floor and looked like a bell.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no melyn i didn't but i will be sure to go back and look. just what i need is another recipe. lol

sam



melyn said:


> wow did you take a look at the recipes on that site. Sam there are several with peanut butter lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks melyn - it really sounds good. kind of like a reeces in cookie form.

sam



melyn said:


> was sorting through some old magazines for the recycle collection tomorrow and came across this recipe and Sam immediately came to mind and all you other peanut butter lovers on here
> 
> Chocolate Peanut Butter Cookies


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


>


Thanks for the chuckle!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> gdhavens said:
> 
> 
> > My favorites - - The Mamas and The Papas, The Carpenters. Beautiful voices and sentiments. No songs you couldn't let your little ones listen to! No language that you don't want to hear.
> ...







My favorite one that she sings:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you know gwen - i have only ever done it with eagle brand - you could always try it - just make sure the can is always covered - i would say two hours should be enough. bellestarr - what do you say?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Until now I have never heard of cooking condensed milk in an unopened can. How long do you cook it. What does it taste like? (I think I read somewhere it was like toffee; is that so?) Will it work with the reduced sugar condensed milk too. I'm just full of questions on this. As a child I thought condensed milk should be a food group I loved it so much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how long would you cook in myfanwy?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Until now I have never heard of cooking condensed milk in an unopened can. How long do you cook it. What does it taste like? (I think I read somewhere it was like toffee; is that so?) Will it work with the reduced sugar condensed milk too. I'm just full of questions on this. As a child I thought condensed milk should be a food group I loved it so much.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just used a sauce pan that was deep enough to cover the can.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > What is moreish? Do you know how long to cook it?
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you believe every time I woke up last night I was dreaming about all of you on the KTP and we were posting each other, now that is too much, even in my sleep. Just wondering if any of you got those posts!!!! Yikes, what does that mean?
> ...


YES!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I know I was bragging about my 3rd grader before (and the other two) but I am just so happy he is testing so high. We were told at the first sonogram or ultrasound? that he was hydrocephalic and it was severe. I have a brother who has this and he has brain damage. My brother is the one that had the infection in the brain recently & was a month in ICU. I was devastated when I heard about my grandson to be but my son and DIL were amazing. Having a brother with this I knew it could be bad. They whisked him away to ICU after he was born and nobody got to hold him. His head was extra big, but guess what, he is ok and beautiful. He has some problems walking and that is minor. It turns out that is not because of brain damage but because of hip problems. We went through almost 9 months of hell, expected surgeries after birth and me knowing what life would be like for him. Guess all that extra space went for brains because he is doing GREAT!! Anyway, once in a while I will just have to brag when he does something above & beyond as it is the total opposite of what we expected. And.....you will have to forgive me. Look out...Proud Grandma
> ...


It depends on how bad the hydrocephaly is at birth. Some of the heads are so huge that the water has really made the brain only the size of a walnut. These babies dont end up living. :|


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

stunning myfanwy - what a great picture.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> sunrise, 20th November, 2012.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


phuueeeee, am I glad it was a *welcome guest* and not an intruder searching for my stash!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I know I was bragging about my 3rd grader before (and the other two) but I am just so happy he is testing so high. We were told at the first sonogram or ultrasound? that he was hydrocephalic and it was severe. I have a brother who has this and he has brain damage. My brother is the one that had the infection in the brain recently & was a month in ICU. I was devastated when I heard about my grandson to be but my son and DIL were amazing. Having a brother with this I knew it could be bad. They whisked him away to ICU after he was born and nobody got to hold him. His head was extra big, but guess what, he is ok and beautiful. He has some problems walking and that is minor. It turns out that is not because of brain damage but because of hip problems. We went through almost 9 months of hell, expected surgeries after birth and me knowing what life would be like for him. Guess all that extra space went for brains because he is doing GREAT!! Anyway, once in a while I will just have to brag when he does something above & beyond as it is the total opposite of what we expected. And.....you will have to forgive me. Look out...Proud Grandma
> ...


Thanks Kate. I just couldn't help it. I was so happy to see how he progressed and when he told me that he tested above, I just had to give thanks and a little praise.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nice looking son dancer - quite handsome - but the baby is cuter.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> My son was like that but he dresses quite nice now. He wants to be in personal financing so has to dress up somewhat. Was a bit surprised at his suit though. He is not quite into the financial world yet. He has one more semester of college to go. This picture is without the jacket but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have every reason to be proud daralene - miracles do happen.

sam



Angora1 said:


> I know I was bragging about my 3rd grader before (and the other two) but I am just so happy he is testing so high. We were told at the first sonogram or ultrasound? that he was hydrocephalic and it was severe. I have a brother who has this and he has brain damage. My brother is the one that had the infection in the brain recently & was a month in ICU. I was devastated when I heard about my grandson to be but my son and DIL were amazing. Having a brother with this I knew it could be bad. They whisked him away to ICU after he was born and nobody got to hold him. His head was extra big, but guess what, he is ok and beautiful. He has some problems walking and that is minor. It turns out that is not because of brain damage but because of hip problems. We went through almost 9 months of hell, expected surgeries after birth and me knowing what life would be like for him. Guess all that extra space went for brains because he is doing GREAT!! Anyway, once in a while I will just have to brag when he does something above & beyond as it is the total opposite of what we expected. And.....you will have to forgive me. Look out...Proud Grandma


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you Sam. The baby is now 3 and has a little brother or sister on the way in May. He has an older sister too who is 6. My family is growing. This son is engaged now to a beautiful girl, inside and out. The wedding will be in Mexico in a little over a year and then maybe there will be more babies.  They have been together for over 8 years now.



thewren said:


> nice looking son dancer - quite handsome - but the baby is cuter.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam, 
This is the clock. Dave gave me so I am never late for tea. 

The effigy from the Bonfire, I wish I had more photos.I will ask Grant to see if he has any. 

China town in London is the biggest one outside of China. Some might remember Dave posted a few for Chinese New Year.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Angora, Brag all you want. You have something to be proud of. We all do, when it comes down to it. So many of our kids have so many obsticles to overcome and when they succeed, it is a miracle. (((HUGS)))
> 
> Thanks Dancer. We almost lost our other grandson with one of those super bugs (ORSA) 2 years ago just after christmas. He has two scars the length of his lower arm and part of the bone is gone. Lost one grandchild before he was born, in addition to the nightmare pregnancy of David, the one I told you about. Oh how thankful we are for each of them. The baby, now 5 (where did that time go) is the only girl. She has put us through a few harrowing moments too. So thankful for each one of them. Funny how they weren't part of our lives at all and now we can't imagine our lives without them. One thing I've learned is that nobody's life is perfect and we all have things to be thankful for and things we have suffered. If we live long enough we get our share for sure. The things with the grandchildren were the hardest for me. I truly didn't know how I would make it through. I know what I am thankful for this Thanksgiving. I am remembering Nana Caren's posting. We do have a bond on here for sure as we share our joys and our sorrows.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sam,
> This is the clock. Dave gave me so I am never late for tea.
> 
> The effigy from the Bonfire, I wish I had more photos.I will ask Grant to see if he has any.
> ...


What fun seeing the photos Caren. Thanks so much for sharing in your great trip and memories. That clock is too cute. :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome photos. What are the little guys beside the clock? Love the clock.



NanaCaren said:


> Sam,
> This is the clock. Dave gave me so I am never late for tea.
> 
> The effigy from the Bonfire, I wish I had more photos.I will ask Grant to see if he has any.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Hmmmmm What DOES it mean? You must adore us so much. LOL Just kidding but we adore you, for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh but I do :!: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

They are egg cups, Dave used to post egg cozies and napkin rings that he designed. I would make them up, the grandsons love them. Seth the youngest grandson eats soft boiled eggs with me so, Dave took me to find a cute one for him. When I gave it to Seth he wanted eggs right now. Thank you I love the clock, I guess some men do listen when you mention what you like.



Sq_Dancer said:


> Awesome photos. What are the little guys beside the clock? Love the clock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mjs said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I know I was bragging about my 3rd grader before (and the other two) but I am just so happy he is testing so high. We were told at the first sonogram or ultrasound? that he was hydrocephalic and it was severe. I have a brother who has this and he has brain damage. My brother is the one that had the infection in the brain recently & was a month in ICU. I was devastated when I heard about my grandson to be but my son and DIL were amazing. Having a brother with this I knew it could be bad. They whisked him away to ICU after he was born and nobody got to hold him. His head was extra big, but guess what, he is ok and beautiful. He has some problems walking and that is minor. It turns out that is not because of brain damage but because of hip problems. We went through almost 9 months of hell, expected surgeries after birth and me knowing what life would be like for him. Guess all that extra space went for brains because he is doing GREAT!! Anyway, once in a while I will just have to brag when he does something above & beyond as it is the total opposite of what we expected. And.....you will have to forgive me. Look out...Proud Grandma
> ...


You are right about the brain damage being avoided from pressure if the drainage is done on time. For my brother help came too late as the doctor's weren't as aware back then and my poor mother was begging for help as she knew something was wrong and said he was in pain and his head was too big and they said she was just an over-anxious mother. You can have proper drainage but need new stints as you grow. Some can be done with minor surgery but there is always danger. His wife lost her first husband, who was hydrocephalic due to an infection and then my brother developed the same thing and again the doctors missed it. He ended up with the infection all throughout his body and they still didn't know it was from the stent. My sister insisted on other doctors after 2 weeks just from reading online and she literally saved his life. The doctor actually said he was wrong and did a paper and presented it on him. Even the neurologist didn't think it was to do with his stint, but that is where it started and he was having seizures for a long time and they never tested him. I know they say not to read the internet but if Sis hadn't he wouldn't be here today.

With my grandson they said the damage would be done before he was born it was so bad. THEY were WRONG. Thank God. :thumbup: They presented the possibility of a birth to someone who wouldn't live long. I can't describe the pain we went through. I wanted them to try surgery in-utero but it was not to be done so no relief of pressure and if they were right each day presented more damage. It does get complicated, but normally, yes, I agree with you. Thank goodness they have these procedures.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Sam,
> ...


You are welcome, I have a few more photos that I will post. I love the clock, it makes me smile.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nanacaren - love the clock - the little spoons are neat also. china town looks great - would love it - i always visit china town when i go to seattle.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Sam,
> This is the clock. Dave gave me so I am never late for tea.
> 
> The effigy from the Bonfire, I wish I had more photos.I will ask Grant to see if he has any.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

What a very special gift. My mother always said it was good luck to give a clock as a gift. Not sure why.



NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Angora, Brag all you want. You have something to be proud of. We all do, when it comes down to it. So many of our kids have so many obsticles to overcome and when they succeed, it is a miracle. (((HUGS)))
> 
> Right on, Dancer!! When they overcome the obstacles, then we truly know that God is good. Tim's life began with the struggle to be born after his heart stopped 50 minutes before delivery and then to draw his very first breath.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Seth loves them and the clock. When I go back I wanat ot spend more time in China Town. Yes you would love it, it is so big.



thewren said:


> nanacaren - love the clock - the little spoons are neat also. china town looks great - would love it - i always visit china town when i go to seattle.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Don't forget, Bill Gates has Aspergers which is part of the Autism Spectrum.



jheiens said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Angora, Brag all you want. You have something to be proud of. We all do, when it comes down to it. So many of our kids have so many obsticles to overcome and when they succeed, it is a miracle. (((HUGS)))
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Of Course. How could I not have known that. They are just too cute. I remember when I was in here before how Dave made designs for egg cozies. I even made one of his pirate hat ones for my daughter who is an avid pirate fan. But those are just the most darling egg cups I have seen. I just do not see egg cups much here in Canada anymore. Ohhhhhhhh You are so lucky...... 



NanaCaren said:


> They are egg cups, Dave used to post egg cozies and napkin rings that he designed. I would make them up, the grandsons love them. Seth the youngest grandson eats soft boiled eggs with me so, Dave took me to find a cute one for him. When I gave it to Seth he wanted eggs right now. Thank you I love the clock, I guess some men do listen when you mention what you like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

i have made all of his designs and he sends other designs to me. It is hard to find egg cups except for around Easter.



Sq_Dancer said:


> Of Course. How could I not have known that. They are just too cute. I remember when I was in here before how Dave made designs for egg cozies. I even made one of his pirate hat ones for my daughter who is an avid pirate fan. But those are just the most darling egg cups I have seen. I just do not see egg cups much here in Canada anymore. Ohhhhhhhh You are so lucky......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

A few more photos from London. Michael and Chrissy are big fans of Ripely's I had to take it for them. 
This is not welded the panels stay just by leaning against each other. Dave thought I would like it. He was right it is neat. 
The lights are my favorite of the christmas lights I saw.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Wonderful photos. Thank you for sharing them. Love to see the Christmas Tree in the Square. I have to find one here to go see. I told B I want to get out and see lights when more of them are up. I am looking for the kind that look like snow falling for my place. You must have felt like you were in a fairyland.



NanaCaren said:


> A few more photos from London. Michael and Chrissy are big fans of Ripely's I had to take it for them.
> This is not welded the panels stay just by leaning against each other. Dave thought I would like it. He was right it is neat.
> The lights are my favorite of the christmas lights I saw.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Angora, Brag all you want. You have something to be proud of. We all do, when it comes down to it. So many of our kids have so many obsticles to overcome and when they succeed, it is a miracle. (((HUGS)))
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Seth loves them and the clock. When I go back I wanat ot spend more time in China Town. Yes you would love it, it is so big.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took my sister and her husband to China Town when we met in London. So much to love there.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Seth loves them and the clock. When I go back I wanat ot spend more time in China Town. Yes you would love it, it is so big.
> ...


Yes there is, I could never see it all in one day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sam,
> This is the clock. Dave gave me so I am never late for tea.
> 
> The effigy from the Bonfire, I wish I had more photos.I will ask Grant to see if he has any.
> ...


What lovely memories!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> i have made all of his designs and he sends other designs to me. It is hard to find egg cups except for around Easter.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pictures and glad that you had such a grand time in London. I'm not surprised that Fireball Dave would gift you with something special. So good to hear that he's still doing his egg cozies and hope he is enjoying his retirement. The Lad should be in University now, right? Hope he's still able to get home as often as possible. Everytime I saw someone driving a motorbike in London, I thought of Dave and his young petrol heads. We didn't get to China Town - I've been to them in San Francisco, New York and Chicaqo, of course, so had so many other things to see on our trip.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i make a desert with eagle brand the same way - simmer a can of eagle brand - unopened - making sure to keep the water level above the can at all times - allow to cool .
> 
> i make the choc. turtles with carmel and pecans in them using candy molds and a friend of mine always boils our eagle b. milk for use as the carmel. once you use that carmel you will never be satisied with the pkg of carmels, but beware, if you don't keep your water overthe cans while boiling it, it can explode. another friend had done it for yrs and had a can explode all over her kitchen and some on her. burned horribly and what a mess. but i always told my friend when she quits boiling it i will quit making the candy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Sam,
> ...


Yes they are, I had so much fun.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> irenes said:
> 
> 
> > reason for throwing out Honey i wana know!? or something else. why and what.Someone posted that her elders had insisted that heating it somehow damaged the honey.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > i have made all of his designs and he sends other designs to me. It is hard to find egg cups except for around Easter.
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And I thought my class of 32 students was small!! I think we used that as a theme song too--- Lara's theme from Dr. Zviago was also a theme for something. Fun walking down memory lane listening to some good music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had 34.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> you know gwen - i have only ever done it with eagle brand - you could always try it - just make sure the can is always covered - i would say two hours should be enough. bellestarr - what do you say?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > you know gwen - i have only ever done it with eagle brand - you could always try it - just make sure the can is always covered - i would say two hours should be enough. bellestarr - what do you say?
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Connie Francis singing Somewhere My Love aka Lara's Theme.





Enjoy this one -- all instumental as by Maurice Jarre. Enjoy the scenery.





I always feel so much sadness and upset when I watch Dr Zhivago. It is a beautiful dramatic love story. Very haunting musical score.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks to all for explaining how to cook the condensed milk. Will probably wait until after Thanksgiving before trying it. 

Just spent a couple of hours trying to get gauge for a simple vest I want to try and make for youngest DD. It is from redheart.com and called a Right Angle Knit Vest. It calls for a US 10.5 needle and I couldn't get gauge until I finally used a US 13! I swear I am not a tight knitter at least I've never been told I was. Also am using the correct weight yarn though a different brand. Oh well, just glad I finally got it to measure out correctly. Now to start the pattern. Wish me luck! -GweniePooh


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

what i said was mom gets her honey from the health food store, and they were talking about the benificial properties of honey, when it is nuked in a microwave, its still eatable or cookable, just looses whatever benifical whatever it had. don't think its the same if you put it in warm/hot water. but i am only repeating what i was told, don't know anything for sure....[/quote]

Southern Gal--Just for the record, I don't remember your post at all. I'm thinking that it was someone else I was refering to but can't remember just who it was. The implication I got was that any heating destroyed all the benefits of the honey. Sorry for any confusion.

Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks to all for explaining how to cook the condensed milk. Will probably wait until after Thanksgiving before trying it.
> 
> Just spent a couple of hours trying to get gauge for a simple vest I want to try and make for youngest DD. It is from redheart.com and called a Right Angle Knit Vest. It calls for a US 10.5 needle and I couldn't get gauge until I finally used a US 13! I swear I am not a tight knitter at least I've never been told I was. Also am using the correct weight yarn though a different brand. Oh well, just glad I finally got it to measure out correctly. Now to start the pattern. Wish me luck! -GweniePooh


You got it! good luck, good luck, good luck, good luck, good luck, good luck, you need more than these? ok, good luck, good luck, good luck, good luck, more yet? ok, short form gl, gl, gl, gl, gl, gl, gl, gl, , , , , , , , , , , 
:thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> what i said was mom gets her honey from the health food store, and they were talking about the benificial properties of honey, when it is nuked in a microwave, its still eatable or cookable, just looses whatever benifical whatever it had. don't think its the same if you put it in warm/hot water. but i am only repeating what i was told, don't know anything for sure....


Southern Gal--Just for the record, I don't remember your post at all. I'm thinking that it was someone else I was refering to but can't remember just who it was. The implication I got was that any heating destroyed all the benefits of the honey. Sorry for any confusion.
Ohio Joy[/quote]

The application of heat to honey means the difference between pasturized and unpasturized honey. Some say the unpasturized honey is better for your health and some say the pasturized honey is better. For children under two years of age, you never give them unpasturized honey because it contains a bacteria that the immature children's immune system can not fight.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I have no time to read the 47 pages of all the worthwhile posts but I am fast trying to get the cottage ready for the 6 dinner guests for Thanksgiving. It is a major deal for me. I hope you all have a wonderful Thanksgiving. We plan on doing it up well. I will do all the food except the butterhorns and the pumpkin pies as Mother's provider and her daughter are doing those. I will do the whole dinner otherwise, Turkey, dressing (home made from my grandmother's recipe, corn casserole, sweet potato souffle, been casserole, gravy, company potatoes, fruit salad with whipped cream, green salad with ranch dressing, with water, wine, or grape juice and finally dimatasse(sp) coffee with cream and sugar. with the pie. It will be a lovely meal and a slow one all on the table and served family style. I hope you all have better ones and if not you come on by to the cottage I will not probably hear or read you post from now on and I will try to be on the next tea party after Friday. byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.... love ya joe p.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I have no time to read the 47 pages of all the worthwhile posts but I am fast trying to get the cottage ready for the 6 dinner guests for Thanksgiving. It is a major deal for me. I hope you all have a wonderful Thanksgiving. We plan on doing it up well. I will do all the food except the butterhorns and the pumpkin pies as Mother's provider and her daughter are doing those. I will do the whole dinner otherwise, Turkey, dressing (home made from my grandmother's recipe, corn casserole, sweet potato souffle, been casserole, gravy, company potatoes, fruit salad with whipped cream, green salad with ranch dressing, with water, wine, or grape juice and finally dimatasse(sp) coffee with cream and sugar. with the pie. It will be a lovely meal and a slow one all on the table and served family style. I hope you all have better ones and if not you come on by to the cottage I will not probably hear or read you post from now on and I will try to be on the next tea party after Friday. byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.... love ya joe p.


Hi Joe, we been mostly taking trips down memory lane via the music you tubes!! A baby has been born and we all feel like aunties and uncles for Luke William and are thankful that he is not named Chewbacca or Vader or Darth Man or something like that. Some recipes were shared. Lurker had beautiful sunrise pictures. Nana Caren shared photos of London, UK from her visit with Fireball Dave. Take care and dont be so busy that you forget to enjoy the roses along the way!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here is my gorgeous Luke.


Oh Kate he is beautiful! Happy, happy, Grandma you are! Sandi/AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > first of all - congratulations to grandma and parents alike - how exciting - when will you have a chance to see the baby?
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Well, I'm going to bed too. Shock!!! lol I have to be up early in case my sister calls about the house, and then I have to load my car to go down to see my dad, and stop at my daughter's on the return trip for Thanksgiving. I even got Friday off! One of the other girls said she would take the day. Yay!
> Have a good night all!
> Roberta


Still keeping my fingers crossed for you for the house - AZ


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sam,

Here's a treat for you to tryeanut Butter Chocolate Chip Bacon Cookies!!!

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchens/peanut-butter-chocolate-chip-bacon-cookies-recipe/index.html

WI Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

those sound like something the grandsons would like.



purl2diva said:


> Sam,
> 
> Here's a treat for you to tryeanut Butter Chocolate Chip Bacon Cookies!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Sam,
> 
> Here's a treat for you to tryeanut Butter Chocolate Chip Bacon Cookies!!!
> 
> ...


I just laughed when I saw that kosher salt is one of the ingredients. (sorry - twisted sense of humor...)

I'm trying to keep up, but I will probably bow out of this round before too long. I have to get ready to travel for Thanksgiving.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Very interesting and the reviews are very complimentary!! I'll try this next time if have bacon in the house.



NanaCaren said:


> those sound like something the grandsons would like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Some easy leg warmers and a simple hat.
http://www.littlelambyknits.com/p/free-knitting-patterns.html
They are fast knits for that last minute Christmas gift if you dont have much time to squeeze in knitting another much needed gift.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

gdhavens said:


> My favorites - - The Mamas and The Papas, The Carpenters. Beautiful voices and sentiments. No songs you couldn't let your little ones listen to! No language that you don't want to hear.


Me too. The carpenters were fabulous. Too bad that fame cost them so much. Marlark Marge.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Help please! Working on vest pattern for DD for Christmas. The very simple 2 row repeat for 29 1/2 inches then you stop on the right side. *MY QUESTION* is when it says to stop on the right side do I STOP when I turn my work and have the right side facing me or do I knit the right side and then stop.

I know I'm probably making this harder than it is but really am at a loss here. HELP!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Help please! Working on vest pattern for DD for Christmas. The very simple 2 row repeat for 29 1/2 inches then you stop on the right side. *MY QUESTION* is when it says to stop on the right side do I STOP when I turn my work and have the right side facing me or do I knit the right side and then stop.
> 
> I know I'm probably making this harder than it is but really am at a loss here. HELP!


You knit the Right Side and then *stop!* otherwise it would have said to stop at the end of the wrong side row. This is just my take on this. ;-)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks 5...see all your wishes of good luck DID help me out! I just needed YOUR help. Blessings on you dear 5mm!


5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Help please! Working on vest pattern for DD for Christmas. The very simple 2 row repeat for 29 1/2 inches then you stop on the right side. *MY QUESTION* is when it says to stop on the right side do I STOP when I turn my work and have the right side facing me or do I knit the right side and then stop.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks 5...see all your wishes of good luck DID help me out! I just needed YOUR help. Blessings on you dear 5mm!
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


ok, I will hand out another blessing to you too! (If I give out too many more blessings, I am going to end up with a reverend's collar around my neck. yikes.......then I would have to become very pious! hmmmmm,,,,,,,,nope, not a good fit, its tooo tight on my neck, might choke on that and then my socks would never get finished being knit.) :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks joy - what a great combination.

sam



purl2diva said:


> Sam,
> 
> Here's a treat for you to tryeanut Butter Chocolate Chip Bacon Cookies!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just getting on after a day of working in the house and goting to the Maverick game. It was fun, but we lost. Just weren't making our shots. Still lots to do in the house and lots of feelings of being overwhelmed. Things have been stuffed in my room even though I had told DD that I wanted the whole house up and ready. We will see what gets accomplished tomorrow and Wednesday morning. My DS, BIL, and DM are coming Wed. afternoon. I plan on making soup and cornbread for dinner. They are going to help me hang the picstures I had framed. Probably going to bed soon so I can get up and work! Yuck!


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL 5, how can anyone not like pickles and peanutbutter?? 
{{gagging}}
Roberta

(


5mmdpns said:


> hahaha, how can anyone not enjoy pb and toast for their brekkie every day?


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

doogie said:


> LOL None of those. And can you imagine? I went to the Big R (store around here) and asked them if they carried any trousers that have buttons for suspenders. LOL. The sales clerk said, "Not since the 1940's" LOL. She then directed me back to the shelf with the buttons on them. Sighs.... Apparently WWII is to blame for Suspender buttons going bye bye on Jean type Trousers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only Big R store I know of is in Burns, Oregon. I use to go there to visit friends once or twice a year. I got to help on the ranch, play with the horses, and help move pivot lines. For me, it was fun! lol
Roberta


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

5, they can't keep them pulled up with me around, because when I see them around their hips, I yank then down. lol I tell them I'm just helping them out, since it looked like they couldn't get their pants off all the way. lolol
Roberta

And now the young crowd needs those suspenders/braces for theim alls baggy pants! They cant seem to keep 'em pulled up! :lol:[/quote]


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> sunrise, 20th November, 2012.


Simply stunning, Lurker!


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm going to bed too. Shock!!! lol I have to be up early in case my sister calls about the house, and then I have to load my car to go down to see my dad, and stop at my daughter's on the return trip for Thanksgiving. I even got Friday off! One of the other girls said she would take the day. Yay!
> ...


Hi AZ! Well, I heard back from my sister. She said someone else won the bid, but mine and a couple others are being held back in case this person's bid falls through. I'm trying not to get depressed. I do have a bid on a split level house, but it is smaller, split level (yuck), and has a mound septic in the back yard, so only 1/3 of the yard is useable. I would buy it anyway, just to get away from the noise of my landlord. lol My sister says, when I can afford to move, I can rent it out, and it would be great income. I'm still hoping the other one falls through on the loan. lol

Roberta


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, it's 1:14 AM, and my dad says I have to go to bed! It's tough going home to visit, and your dad treats you like a little 12 yr old. lol Oh well. 
Good Night All!!
Roberta


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just a quick Hi. I'm back, but as I didn't get a link for the tp after my last posting I don't know where I was on last weeks. So need to find that and then read this weeks. Trying to get myself organised. But managed to get a lot of knitting done while I was away. Went to a meeting last night, was asked what I did while I was awayand I said knitted and read. Comment made about being an old lady- missed my chance to point out that in that case she mus tbe old too as she is 6 months older than me. One advantage of being with MAryanne is she doesn't usually want ot do much- and I was very willing to do the same. I will post some photos later- probably tomorrow. I made them laugh when I was asked how my husbands work was. To which I said I haven't seen him since I last saw you! I had been at a meeting the day I left at which 3 of those at last meeting where at and I left from the meeting. And I went to the next meeting almost as soon as I got back and hadn't yet seen DH.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> pup lover - did i miss where you said the wedding was in costume of a certain period - love their clothes - wonderful picture of you and dh - and what a glorious sunrise - i should try and get up early enough to see one - it's just that that time is not on my alarm clock.
> 
> sam
> 
> .


[/quote]

Surely the best way is to wait for the sunrise and then go to bed? :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mrsdroof said:


> KateB
> 
> Thinking of you!
> Our grandson Henry arrived on 12-11-12, his due date, so we have had a big week. Because of privacy issues I am unable to post a picture, but you can take it from me that he is as cute as a button. He has a mop of blonde hair, and weighed in at 8lb 5oz. He has a 3 year old sister who is enchanted with him and 2 older girl cousins. We are truly blessed.
> It's a tense time waiting..hope you are able to knit away the hours. I will keep checking in for the news.


How very exciting for you. Knitting for a boy rather than a girl now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Wahooooooooooooooo! Luke William, born at 12.26am on the 18th November weighing 8lb 2oz. Mother and baby both well. As father is a big Star Wars fan, I'm glad it wasn't Darth or R2D2!!


At last. How fantastic. when do/did you get to see him (well I guess if ypu have seen him I will know by the time you read this! Congratulations Grandma.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Whilst I prefer those things without nuts, there is only two cookies I like with nuts otherwise, give me my nuts plain and my cookies also!



Sq_Dancer said:


> I realize I am probably a minority here, but I love peanut butter on bread and toast. I do not like them in cookies or chocolate bars or any other baking. So everyone else can have my share of those things. It is one of the very few things I am not fond of. That being said, I do like nuts in some of those things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> doogie said:
> 
> 
> > LOL None of those. And can you imagine? I went to the Big R (store around here) and asked them if they carried any trousers that have buttons for suspenders. LOL. The sales clerk said, "Not since the 1940's" LOL. She then directed me back to the shelf with the buttons on them. Sighs.... Apparently WWII is to blame for Suspender buttons going bye bye on Jean type Trousers.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gorgeous morning!



Lurker 2 said:


> sunrise, 20th November, 2012.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Spirit in the Sky, what wonderful song! I love that song and am having it played at my funeral also!



5mmdpns said:


> haha, the graphics are priceless -- love it when he looks in the box!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

She does (did) do a beautiful job with that song. I love that song and there was movie made with that name (I believe its considered a very "b" movie, I enjoyed it though) and here is that song remade, which I live very much.








5mmdpns said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > gdhavens said:
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

There are many things that either lose some of the beneficial qualities by heating/cooking them. Then there are others that have more by heating/cooking. Hope things are going well for you and your family this Thanksgiving Southern Gal, have a happy holiday!



Southern Gal said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > irenes said:
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I just can't get used to the new tea parties coming up in my email! I just have to pay more attention to Fridays. I'm still trying to knit socks with a beautiful yarn and bit by nit I'm getting there. I dread the fact that I'm probably not going to have enough yarn for the other one! I hope everyone's doing well. Talk more soon.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

We have Big R here also, DH loves that store!



rpuhrmann said:


> doogie said:
> 
> 
> > LOL None of those. And can you imagine? I went to the Big R (store around here) and asked them if they carried any trousers that have buttons for suspenders. LOL. The sales clerk said, "Not since the 1940's" LOL. She then directed me back to the shelf with the buttons on them. Sighs.... Apparently WWII is to blame for Suspender buttons going bye bye on Jean type Trousers.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > irenes said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nittergma said:


> I just can't get used to the new tea parties coming up in my email! I just have to pay more attention to Fridays. I'm still trying to knit socks with a beautiful yarn and bit by nit I'm getting there. I dread the fact that I'm probably not going to have enough yarn for the other one! I hope everyone's doing well. Talk more soon.


Oh No!! Hope you can find more of the same yarn. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks to all for explaining how to cook the condensed milk. Will probably wait until after Thanksgiving before trying it.
> 
> Just spent a couple of hours trying to get gauge for a simple vest I want to try and make for youngest DD. It is from redheart.com and called a Right Angle Knit Vest. It calls for a US 10.5 needle and I couldn't get gauge until I finally used a US 13! I swear I am not a tight knitter at least I've never been told I was. Also am using the correct weight yarn though a different brand. Oh well, just glad I finally got it to measure out correctly. Now to start the pattern. Wish me luck! -GweniePooh


Good thing you did the gauge. My teacher was shocked that I didn't do swatches for gauge and told me I must always take the time to do them. She is so right. I never wanted to spend the time but what about the time I would spend knitting something to have it never fit. You remind us that it is time well spend even if it was frustrating. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Help please! Working on vest pattern for DD for Christmas. The very simple 2 row repeat for 29 1/2 inches then you stop on the right side. *MY QUESTION* is when it says to stop on the right side do I STOP when I turn my work and have the right side facing me or do I knit the right side and then stop.
> 
> I know I'm probably making this harder than it is but really am at a loss here. HELP!


If only the pattern explained this better :roll: An explanation just one time would make such a difference. I would have the same problem. What 5 says makes sense. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> ok, I will hand out another blessing to you too! (If I give out too many more blessings, I am going to end up with a reverend's collar around my neck. yikes.......then I would have to become very pious! hmmmmm,,,,,,,,nope, not a good fit, its tooo tight on my neck, might choke on that and then my socks would never get finished being knit.) :-D


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Too funny.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

rpuhrmann said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > sunrise, 20th November, 2012.
> ...


Agreed. Another beautiful sunrise from the other side of the world. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

rpuhrmann said:


> Hi AZ! Well, I heard back from my sister. She said someone else won the bid, but mine and a couple others are being held back in case this person's bid falls through. I'm trying not to get depressed. I do have a bid on a split level house, but it is smaller, split level (yuck), and has a mound septic in the back yard, so only 1/3 of the yard is useable. I would buy it anyway, just to get away from the noise of my landlord. lol My sister says, when I can afford to move, I can rent it out, and it would be great income. I'm still hoping the other one falls through on the loan. lol
> 
> Roberta


So disappointing. Wish you had gotten it. Good luck house hunting and maybe, just maybe you will still get this one. Oh yes, one always becomes a child again at their parents house. Happens to me with my mom unless she is at my house.
Hugs


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope so too or I'll have to keep them and wear mismatched socks!


Angora1 said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > I just can't get used to the new tea parties coming up in my email! I just have to pay more attention to Fridays. I'm still trying to knit socks with a beautiful yarn and bit by nit I'm getting there. I dread the fact that I'm probably not going to have enough yarn for the other one! I hope everyone's doing well. Talk more soon.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nittergma said:


> Hope so too or I'll have to keep them and wear mismatched socks!
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> ...


Or you could incorporate some of both yarn into both socks. Mix match if you can't find what you need.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And we definitely wouldn't want that to happen! LOL

ok, I will hand out another blessing to you too! (If I give out too many more blessings, I am going to end up with a reverend's collar around my neck. yikes.......then I would have to become very pious! hmmmmm,,,,,,,,nope, not a good fit, its tooo tight on my neck, might choke on that and then my socks would never get finished being knit.) :-D[/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Went to the Knitting Guild last night. My first time. My knitting partner from KP played hostess & showed me the ropes and helped me get settled in. It was a great first night and was sure different than what I expected. Seemed to me like 300 people there and even a young man right in the center of the room. They had a speaker who had been here teaching classes for 3 days. I wanted to take some but with Thanksgiving lurking with not enough helping hands and having the GC I couldn't. Her name is Melissa Leapman and she also teaches on Craftsy. She showed items she had knit for her new pattern book and the fitting of them to flatter our figures. Interesting is that her publisher took out certain sizes. She has patterns through 3x although she is just tiny a wisp of a thing. She had through 4x but publisher said due to space that was removed. Melissa is on Ravelry and said she might make 4x available there. Her knitting was beautiful as they had people bring each example out to the tables and show us. She took orders for her new book and it would be autographed, but I will wait till after Christmas. It was a great meeting. Seemed like a friendly group but my goodness, was I inspired by the knitting I saw on the people at the meeting and the guest speaker. Oh yes, another lady from KP sat at our table and she had on the most beautiful vest/jacket that she found on KP. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am feeding a friends animals all this week. She has two dogs, chickens, and one mean rooster. One of the dogs is a rescued Akita named...Cocoa Puff. He is about 100 lbs of HUGE. He isn't too fond of men and following the temperment of an Akita he has to approach you NOT you approach him. He loves me though. Yesterday and today after feeding him I also brushed him. OMG he was in heaven. I go to their house which is way out in the country twice a day to feed animals and water plants when needed.

Alfred Kitty and Mario (jack russell/chihuahua) are finally starting to become "friends" Both actually sat on my lap together this morning. Alfred also was trying to catch the lab/chow (Leila's) tail as she was wagging it. Leila did not appreciate that and answered with a low short growl. 

I'm going to continue knitting on the vest I'm attempting to make for DD. She noticed the colorway of the yarn and really liked it but doesn't know what I'm making. I've attached a picture.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > sunrise, 20th November, 2012.
> ...


Thank you! I just spot the cloud formations!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > rpuhrmann said:
> ...


Fingers and toes crossed for you here!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good night to those of you across the pond and Good morning to those of you just rising. Today will be a knitting day. Got to get the vest finished.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Gorgeous morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will be keeping my eye on the East in another two hours- want to get my bread started!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Today is Universal Children's Day as declared by the United Nations. Today we celebrate children and how special they are and how essential they are just because they are a child! Call your child if you are able to, and let them know you love them! This evening I will phone my son and have another one of our delightful conversations that we love so much. 
Today I will also be saddened for the child that would have been mine and was taken away. He was 2 years old and could not speak. (His birth mother was an alcoholic and on drugs.) I loved him dearly and he was mine for a time. He loved to be cuddled. He had a fascination for the "new" things his little mind was discovering. (He was given back to his birth father two weeks before the adoption was finalized.) A few weeks before he left, he called me momma. This was his first and only word he had ever said. His face is forever etched in my mind and his hands reaching for me.

_"We were all children once. And we all share the desire for the well-being of our children, which has always been and will continue to be the most universally cherished aspiration of humankind."
We the Children: End-decade review of the follow-up to the World Summit for Children. Report of the Secretary-General (2001)_ 
http://www.un.org/en/events/childrenday/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


thank you Angora! Can't take responsibility for the clouds- I just spot them, when I can get there fast enough!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good night to those of you across the pond and Good morning to those of you just rising. Today will be a knitting day. Got to get the vest finished.


The vest, and you? Interesting colourway!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep that is me! DH took picture. The yarn actually looks nicer in person, at least I think so.



Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Good night to those of you across the pond and Good morning to those of you just rising. Today will be a knitting day. Got to get the vest finished.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yep that is me! DH took picture. The yarn actually looks nicer in person, at least I think so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good to put 'face' to name, Gwen!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Have missed most of the tea party spent Friday Saturday and Sunday in bed ill..had my flu jag Wednesday and had bad reaction to it ,been working Monday Tuesday as we are extremely short staffed,don't know how am going to manage working until Friday,longing for the weekend, when I am off,hope everyone else is having a good week


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can't quite see the vest coming together yet. I know I'm doing the correct gauge and stitches yet it is curling. Will see. The pattern is from redheart.com and is called a Right Angle Knit Vest. It only has two pieces.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Have missed most of the tea party spent Friday Saturday and Sunday in bed ill..had my flu jag Wednesday and had bad reaction to it ,been working Monday Tuesday as we are extremely short staffed,don't know how am going to manage working until Friday,longing for the weekend, when I am off,hope everyone else is having a good week


Dear Agnes, praying you will recover soon! That is a bummer you had to work while still ill.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> LOL 5, how can anyone not like pickles and peanutbutter??
> {{gagging}}
> Roberta
> 
> ...


oh dear, your words strike my tongue! *gasps* oh say it isnt so, you must like pb sandwiches rolled around a dill pickle!!! LOL
*running ..... grabbing the pb ...... stuffing the dill between my teeth......* 
yikes, I forgot the bread! LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The vest, and you? Interesting colourway![/quote][/quote]

good to put 'face' to name, Gwen![/quote]

Well then here is the entire face...beware...you might get frightened! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The vest, and you? Interesting colourway!


[/quote]

good to put 'face' to name, Gwen![/quote]

Well then here is the entire face...beware...you might get frightened! LOL[/quote]

Frightened? You have a lovely smile!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> 5, they can't keep them pulled up with me around, because when I see them around their hips, I yank then down. lol I tell them I'm just helping them out, since it looked like they couldn't get their pants off all the way. lolol
> Roberta





5mmdpns said:


> And now the young crowd needs those suspenders/braces for theim alls baggy pants! They cant seem to keep 'em pulled up! :lol:


[/quote]

You must behave yourself and not be naughty 'cause Santa Clause is coming to town and you have only a few weeks to modify your delightful behaviors!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Lurker2...I did make sure my tattoos weren't showing. LOL And folks think I'm just a quiet little old lady...MMMMwhahahahahaha!



Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > The vest, and you? Interesting colourway!


good to put 'face' to name, Gwen![/quote]

Well then here is the entire face...beware...you might get frightened! LOL[/quote]

Frightened? You have a lovely smile![/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Lurker2...I did make sure my tattoos weren't showing. LOL And folks think I'm just a quiet little old lady...MMMMwhahahahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then here is the entire face...beware...you might get frightened! LOL[/quote]

Frightened? You have a lovely smile![/quote][/quote]

Wow! tatts!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Joe, we been mostly taking trips down memory lane via the music you tubes!! A baby has been born and we all feel like aunties and uncles for Luke William and are thankful that he is not named Chewbacca or Vader or Darth Man or something like that. Some recipes were shared. Lurker had beautiful sunrise pictures. Nana Caren shared photos of London, UK from her visit with Fireball Dave. Take care and dont be so busy that you forget to enjoy the roses along the way!


..................................................................................

What a great summation! :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I just can't get used to the new tea parties coming up in my email! I just have to pay more attention to Fridays. I'm still trying to knit socks with a beautiful yarn and bit by nit I'm getting there. I dread the fact that I'm probably not going to have enough yarn for the other one! I hope everyone's doing well. Talk more soon.


If you dont have enough yarn for the other one, there is a solution to that problem. In fact not much of a problem at all. It is such a simple solution! You frog the first sock and finish knitting the mate with that yarn. See? -- simple. I have solved your sock problem! No need to worry about it now. You will have knit two perfectly good socks!  :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

HILARIOUS!

If you dont have enough yarn for the other one, there is a solution to that problem. In fact not much of a problem at all. It is such a simple solution! You frog the first sock and finish knitting the mate with that yarn. See? -- simple. I have solved your sock problem! No need to worry about it now. You will have knit two perfectly good socks!  :lol:[/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am feeding a friends animals all this week. She has two dogs, chickens, and one mean rooster. One of the dogs is a rescued Akita named...Cocoa Puff. He is about 100 lbs of HUGE. He isn't too fond of men and following the temperment of an Akita he has to approach you NOT you approach him. He loves me though. Yesterday and today after feeding him I also brushed him. OMG he was in heaven. I go to their house which is way out in the country twice a day to feed animals and water plants when needed.
> 
> Alfred Kitty and Mario (jack russell/chihuahua) are finally starting to become "friends" Both actually sat on my lap together this morning. Alfred also was trying to catch the lab/chow (Leila's) tail as she was wagging it. Leila did not appreciate that and answered with a low short growl.
> 
> I'm going to continue knitting on the vest I'm attempting to make for DD. She noticed the colorway of the yarn and really liked it but doesn't know what I'm making. I've attached a picture.


Glad to hear Alfred is finding his place. :thumbup:

Your vest is lovely. Isn't it nice to know DD already likes it and doesn't even know it's hers. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good night to those of you across the pond and Good morning to those of you just rising. Today will be a knitting day. Got to get the vest finished.


What fun to put a face and knitting to the name. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Spirit in the Sky, what wonderful song! I love that song and am having it played at my funeral also!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, that is too funny about leaving from the meeting and going right back to the meeting on return. Funny how knitting is thought of as for old people :roll: Looking forward to photos.

Agnes, hope you are feeling better. How awful that you got the flu. No fun at all. Feel better dear and hope you are all recovered.

Gwennie, hope it stops curling when you attach seams. Edging on neck should help there too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> The vest, and you? Interesting colourway!


[/quote]

good to put 'face' to name, Gwen![/quote]

Well then here is the entire face...beware...you might get frightened! LOL[/quote]

I love a beautiful smile. Thanks Gwennie, so nice to start off the day with such a nice smile and your knitting. What could be better.

Love your solution 5. :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Gwennie...HILARIOUS!
5mmdpns...If you dont have enough yarn for the other one, there is a solution to that problem. In fact not much of a problem at all. It is such a simple solution! You frog the first sock and finish knitting the mate with that yarn. See? -- simple. I have solved your sock problem! No need to worry about it now. You will have knit two perfectly good socks! [/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

My girlfriend brought me a jar of dulce de leche back from Argentina . It's delicious!

Pontuf
Sam, what you're making is called cajeta or dulce de leche in Spanish - very popular here in what used to be Mexico. I think "real" cajeta was originally made with sweetened goats' milk but either way, isn't it just the most delicious thing ever? I'll have to try it with the pineapple :thumbup:[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I agree lovely face.



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Lurker2...I did make sure my tattoos weren't showing. LOL And folks think I'm just a quiet little old lady...MMMMwhahahahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then here is the entire face...beware...you might get frightened! LOL[/quote]

Frightened? You have a lovely smile![/quote][/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Joe, we been mostly taking trips down memory lane via the music you tubes!! A baby has been born and we all feel like aunties and uncles for Luke William and are thankful that he is not named Chewbacca or Vader or Darth Man or something like that. Some recipes were shared. Lurker had beautiful sunrise pictures. Nana Caren shared photos of London, UK from her visit with Fireball Dave. Take care and dont be so busy that you forget to enjoy the roses along the way!
> ...


 :thumbup: yes it is.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Breathtakingly beautiful!
Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> sunrise, 20th November, 2012.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The vest, and you? Interesting colourway!


[/quote]

good to put 'face' to name, Gwen![/quote]

Well then here is the entire face...beware...you might get frightened! LOL[/quote]

I love love love your smile!!! And look --- by all the stars in heaven, you have a halo sittin there on top of your head!!!! When did you get to be so good??? hmmmm, I must hang out with you more often!  :-D


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes brag. We love hearing all about it!

Pontuf



RookieRetiree said:


> You go right ahead and brag away.....from one Grandmother to another, I think it's impossible not to be 100% invested in the grandkids and their well-being.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > The vest, and you? Interesting colourway!


good to put 'face' to name, Gwen![/quote]

Well then here is the entire face...beware...you might get frightened! LOL[/quote]

I love love love your smile!!! And look --- by all the stars in heaven, you have a halo sittin there on top of your head!!!! When did you get to be so good??? hmmmm, I must hang out with you more often!  :-D[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol:  :twisted:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne wrote this late last night at the other KTP and so I am copying it here for us all to enjoy (Just in case there were some who did not get the part 2 of last week's Knitting Tea Party).


Marianne818 said:


> Hello all... it's Monday evening.. I am home.. actually was here late Saturday afternoon.. but have been busy catching up with Mom and gave Cindi Sunday and today as days away. I am feeling so much better.. the time away was really fantastic. I didn't get much knitting done.. but a lot of frogging was happening for sure LOL.
> I have good news to report.. my blood check today was the same as when I left the hospital so I'm doing very well at keeping it at a fair level. Not hoping for miracle just to maintain!! I'm trying to catch up on the posts.. no internet in the woods ya know left at somewhere in the 80 page and now have to read till 130??? Then to catch up on this week also..
> I'm off to read more.. I have so missed everyone!!! Thank you for all the good wishes.. and by the way.. Cindi is the best friend I could have ever hoped to have in my life. And yes, we do take care of each other.. what I am lacking she has and I hope she feels the same about me.. I am her strength when she needs it and she gives me hers the same way. The odds of our meeting were really slim but we both feel we were brought together to be support for each other when we lost our husbands.
> I just realized the time.. I will have to turn in instead of reading more.. Goodnight my friends.. will catch up more tomorrow!!
> Hugs, Loves and Prayers


Marianne, do drop in when you feel up to it and we will share a cuppa with you! So glad your blood work is staying stable! Hugs, loves and prayers right back at you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne wrote this late last night at the other KTP and so I am copying it here for us all to enjoy (Just in case there were some who did not get the part 2 of last week's Knitting Tea Party).
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> ...


Good thought 5! Hugs and prayers from us!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Lurker, did you get a sunrise today? My sunrise rose so far behind the clouds that it is grey outside! Not likely to see any bit of sunlight today! That is ok, as it is kitchen tidy-up day today! I was not well on the weekend and the weekends are kitchen and laundry days. hmmmmmm, I will catch up my usual cleaning schedule, and then do it all over again! Wishing you all good things to drop in on you today --


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Lurker, did you get a sunrise today? My sunrise rose so far behind the clouds that it is grey outside! Not likely to see any bit of sunlight today! That is ok, as it is kitchen tidy-up day today! I was not well on the weekend and the weekends are kitchen and laundry days. hmmmmmm, I will catch up my usual cleaning schedule, and then do it all over again! Wishing you all good things to drop in on you today --


Bit early still! Not quite two hours till sunrise- making my pumpernickel!, and working on a crochet scarf [or 3]


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm going to continue knitting on the vest I'm attempting to make for DD. She noticed the colorway of the yarn and really liked it but doesn't know what I'm making. I've attached a picture.


Love the colours!

:thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Breathtakingly beautiful!
> Pontuf
> 
> 
> ...


I think it was the cloud formation that made the shot! [God given! I just record it]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Lurker, did you get a sunrise today? My sunrise rose so far behind the clouds that it is grey outside! Not likely to see any bit of sunlight today! That is ok, as it is kitchen tidy-up day today! I was not well on the weekend and the weekends are kitchen and laundry days. hmmmmmm, I will catch up my usual cleaning schedule, and then do it all over again! Wishing you all good things to drop in on you today --
> ...


Do you find crochet work faster to do than knitting? It does have some lovely things. I need a lot of light and my reading glasses when I crochet now with the fine crochet cotton. I have so many balls of it and I just want to get back into it. I have this wonderful doily pattern that is 12inches in diameter. The stitches are so many and the pattern is wonderful. It is a 5 hour doily pattern and I used to turn out one a day. hmmmm, perhaps I need to go and dig up that pattern and a ball of crochet cotton. Thanks for the inspiration -- I believe I will put that on my to-do list for today!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Today I will also be saddened for the child that would have been mine and was taken away. He was 2 years old and could not speak. (His birth mother was an alcoholic and on drugs.) I loved him dearly and he was mine for a time. He loved to be cuddled. He had a fascination for the "new" things his little mind was discovering. (He was given back to his birth father two weeks before the adoption was finalized.) A few weeks before he left, he called me momma. This was his first and only word he had ever said. His face is forever etched in my mind and his hands reaching for me.
> 
> How sad for you 5. I can't imagine the pain of losing a child, however it happens.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Have missed most of the tea party spent Friday Saturday and Sunday in bed ill..had my flu jag Wednesday and had bad reaction to it ,been working Monday Tuesday as we are extremely short staffed,don't know how am going to manage working until Friday,longing for the weekend, when I am off,hope everyone else is having a good week


Hope you feel better soon, Agnes.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The vest, and you? Interesting colourway!


[/quote]

good to put 'face' to name, Gwen![/quote]

Well then here is the entire face...beware...you might get frightened! LOL[/quote]

Aaaaaaargh! Only joking! :lol: What a great smile you have.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry rpuhrmann - but it will all work out - Bloom where you're planted as they say!!! You will find a place and make it your home - Have a wonderful visit with your family - and let your Dad be a Dad ha ha!!! AZ


rpuhrmann said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > rpuhrmann said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


This is an extremely easy design. gifted via NanaCaren from Dave. Chains that are knotted together- I am working with related rather than contrasting colours. The eyesight factor means I am working with a 5mm crochet hook- and the popular eyelash yarn- Birthday gifts for early next year!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Today I will also be saddened for the child that would have been mine and was taken away. He was 2 years old and could not speak. (His birth mother was an alcoholic and on drugs.) I loved him dearly and he was mine for a time. He loved to be cuddled. He had a fascination for the "new" things his little mind was discovering. (He was given back to his birth father two weeks before the adoption was finalized.) A few weeks before he left, he called me momma. This was his first and only word he had ever said. His face is forever etched in my mind and his hands reaching for me.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like a great time....and great resources. I'm thinking of checking out our local guild group --- although I think I remember talking to someone at a booth at the MW Stitches Show and the only meetings were quite a distance from me.



Angora1 said:


> Went to the Knitting Guild last night. My first time. My knitting partner from KP played hostess & showed me the ropes and helped me get settled in. It was a great first night and was sure different than what I expected. Seemed to me like 300 people there and even a young man right in the center of the room. They had a speaker who had been here teaching classes for 3 days. I wanted to take some but with Thanksgiving lurking with not enough helping hands and having the GC I couldn't. Her name is Melissa Leapman and she also teaches on Craftsy. She showed items she had knit for her new pattern book and the fitting of them to flatter our figures. Interesting is that her publisher took out certain sizes. She has patterns through 3x although she is just tiny a wisp of a thing. She had through 4x but publisher said due to space that was removed. Melissa is on Ravelry and said she might make 4x available there. Her knitting was beautiful as they had people bring each example out to the tables and show us. She took orders for her new book and it would be autographed, but I will wait till after Christmas. It was a great meeting. Seemed like a friendly group but my goodness, was I inspired by the knitting I saw on the people at the meeting and the guest speaker. Oh yes, another lady from KP sat at our table and she had on the most beautiful vest/jacket that she found on KP. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the colorways...haven't used that kind of yarn yet, but with our little granddaughter getting old enough for skirts, etc. I'm thinkin of getting some of the Bernat Baby colorwasy. Your work looks great---hope you keep the surprise.



Gweniepooh said:


> Good night to those of you across the pond and Good morning to those of you just rising. Today will be a knitting day. Got to get the vest finished.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You are his momma 5 -


5mmdpns said:


> Today is Universal Children's Day as declared by the United Nations. Today we celebrate children and how special they are and how essential they are just because they are a child! Call your child if you are able to, and let them know you love them! This evening I will phone my son and have another one of our delightful conversations that we love so much.
> Today I will also be saddened for the child that would have been mine and was taken away. He was 2 years old and could not speak. (His birth mother was an alcoholic and on drugs.) I loved him dearly and he was mine for a time. He loved to be cuddled. He had a fascination for the "new" things his little mind was discovering. (He was given back to his birth father two weeks before the adoption was finalized.) A few weeks before he left, he called me momma. This was his first and only word he had ever said. His face is forever etched in my mind and his hands reaching for me.
> 
> _"We were all children once. And we all share the desire for the well-being of our children, which has always been and will continue to be the most universally cherished aspiration of humankind."
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Great pic!!!! and what a smile -


Gweniepooh said:


> The vest, and you? Interesting colourway!


[/quote]

good to put 'face' to name, Gwen![/quote]

Well then here is the entire face...beware...you might get frightened! LOL[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Great that this event is also during our Thanksgiving week---for sure the kids are all getting extra hugs - and memories of our babies that are no longer with us. Sorry for your loss - so sorry to have that happen to you.

Thanks for reminding us.



5mmdpns said:


> Today is Universal Children's Day as declared by the United Nations. Today we celebrate children and how special they are and how essential they are just because they are a child! Call your child if you are able to, and let them know you love them! This evening I will phone my son and have another one of our delightful conversations that we love so much.
> Today I will also be saddened for the child that would have been mine and was taken away. He was 2 years old and could not speak. (His birth mother was an alcoholic and on drugs.) I loved him dearly and he was mine for a time. He loved to be cuddled. He had a fascination for the "new" things his little mind was discovering. (He was given back to his birth father two weeks before the adoption was finalized.) A few weeks before he left, he called me momma. This was his first and only word he had ever said. His face is forever etched in my mind and his hands reaching for me.
> 
> _"We were all children once. And we all share the desire for the well-being of our children, which has always been and will continue to be the most universally cherished aspiration of humankind."
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > what i said was mom gets her honey from the health food store, and they were talking about the benificial properties of honey, when it is nuked in a microwave, its still eatable or cookable, just looses whatever benifical whatever it had. don't think its the same if you put it in warm/hot water. but i am only repeating what i was told, don't know anything for sure....
> ...


The application of heat to honey means the difference between pasturized and unpasturized honey. Some say the unpasturized honey is better for your health and some say the pasturized honey is better. For children under two years of age, you never give them unpasturized honey because it contains a bacteria that the immature children's immune system can not fight. [/quote]

Bee Honey--good subject and one that has been tossed, kick and punched around for some time. I buy raw honey from a local bee keeper and am very happy and healthy because of it. It takes care of my environmental allergies. I also buy bee pollen dust, those little bumby yellow things that smell very earthy and sprinkle them on my cereal in the morning--not to be heated of course, no more sinus drainage for the day. There are a lot of myths that seems to grow with time but honey that has been pasteurized is basically just another sugar option and has lost it's enzymes and healing properties. And as for extending shelf life--honey is one of the very few foods that never spoil if kept in a cool, not cold, place. I don't know what the story is about infants eating raw honey but I have a feeling it has something to do with our polluted environment.

Attached are a few sites for reading and be sure to read the comments, somethings true, somethings not but the more you read the better handle you can get on the truth. One of the bloggers was stating something about northern US states not being able to produce honey because of short season--not true we do have wonderful honey here year round. Every farmer's market has a honey producer or two. I talk to them, they are interesting people with a wonderful product that they use in making soaps, lip balms, hand creams and other products.

Honey is flavored by the nectar they get from different flowering plants and once I asked a bee keeper about a certain honey with an orange blossom flavor, we cannot grow citric fruit this far north. The response was that she and her husband pack up their bees and drive south for the winter and their bees enjoy pollinating orange crops. Hey now isn't that a wonderful way to live, take your business with you.

http://www.lifeglutenfree.com/mama_baby_gluten_free/2009/09/raw-honey-whats-the-difference-exactly.html

http://grist.org/article/2009-10-28-heat-makes-honey-toxic-and-other-myths-of-the-hive/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Today is Universal Children's Day as declared by the United Nations. Today we celebrate children and how special they are and how essential they are just because they are a child! Call your child if you are able to, and let them know you love them! This evening I will phone my son and have another one of our delightful conversations that we love so much.
> Today I will also be saddened for the child that would have been mine and was taken away. He was 2 years old and could not speak. (His birth mother was an alcoholic and on drugs.) I loved him dearly and he was mine for a time. He loved to be cuddled. He had a fascination for the "new" things his little mind was discovering. (He was given back to his birth father two weeks before the adoption was finalized.) A few weeks before he left, he called me momma. This was his first and only word he had ever said. His face is forever etched in my mind and his hands reaching for me.
> 
> _"We were all children once. And we all share the desire for the well-being of our children, which has always been and will continue to be the most universally cherished aspiration of humankind."
> ...


It is so hard to lose contact, especially in such circumstances. Lets hope the young man did pull through, despite the odds!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

We are the world, we are the children.....





A very appropriate song for today.

A sad reality for a lot of parents who dont appreciate their children.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The dawn chorus has started, and the sky is lightening- but too soon to tell if there will be colour as the sun appears!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I am like that too Gwenie. I am a very loose knitter and have to use much smaller needles to get the gauge right.



Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks to all for explaining how to cook the condensed milk. Will probably wait until after Thanksgiving before trying it.
> 
> Just spent a couple of hours trying to get gauge for a simple vest I want to try and make for youngest DD. It is from redheart.com and called a Right Angle Knit Vest. It calls for a US 10.5 needle and I couldn't get gauge until I finally used a US 13! I swear I am not a tight knitter at least I've never been told I was. Also am using the correct weight yarn though a different brand. Oh well, just glad I finally got it to measure out correctly. Now to start the pattern. Wish me luck! -GweniePooh


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good night to those of you across the pond and Good morning to those of you just rising. Today will be a knitting day. Got to get the vest finished.[/quote
> 
> LOL like your sweater beard. Keep us posted on your knitting progress. Packing and knitting are on my list for today. I finally decided instead of trying to "get rid" of things I won't use after I move, I would just start packing the things I want to keep and then what remains donate--it's progressing a lot faster that way. Everyone have a good day or evening!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Love your picture, Gwen. As Tim says, ''You have a smile that lights up the room."

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Today I will also be saddened for the child that would have been mine and was taken away. He was 2 years old and could not speak. (His birth mother was an alcoholic and on drugs.) I loved him dearly and he was mine for a time. He loved to be cuddled. He had a fascination for the "new" things his little mind was discovering. (He was given back to his birth father two weeks before the adoption was finalized.) A few weeks before he left, he called me momma. This was his first and only word he had ever said. His face is forever etched in my mind and his hands reaching for me.
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I just can't get used to the new tea parties coming up in my email! I just have to pay more attention to Fridays. I'm still trying to knit socks with a beautiful yarn and bit by nit I'm getting there. I dread the fact that I'm probably not going to have enough yarn for the other one! I hope everyone's doing well. Talk more soon.


Can I be of any help, nittergma?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The dawn chorus has started, and the sky is lightening- but too soon to tell if there will be colour as the sun appears!


I like your statement "The dawn chorus has started". Because of my years volunteering at our local internationally involved zoo, I know that you live in an area where birds are in abundance and where there is the most species. So yes you would have a wonderful chorus welcoming the day--wish you could share the sounds with us.

Just sharing an awakening experience, once while watching a Korean movie that had a scene filmed out doors there was this cuckoo sound repeatedly and I was thinking now why won't they turn off their cuckoo clocks during filming--well then it dawned on me these were natural sounds from the real thing! Have a good day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a great time....and great resources. I'm thinking of checking out our local guild group --- although I think I remember talking to someone at a booth at the MW Stitches Show and the only meetings were quite a distance from me.
> 
> __________________________________
> Mine was just 20 min. to drive. I think it would be worth driving further though. So inspiring. Some people were quiet and actually working on rather difficult patterns but not too complicated. I took my straight knitting so I didn't mess up but lots of people liked the yarn I was using. Also a lady from a LYS was at my table and wanted to know about the Latvian Twist on the bottom edge. Wow, someone wanted to learn from me. That was amazing. I was humbled for sure. If you go, do you have a friend to go with?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > The dawn chorus has started, and the sky is lightening- but too soon to tell if there will be colour as the sun appears!
> ...


Sadly many native species have been made extinct since the arrival of man- Maori and European, but worse I believe since the European- so they are largely exotic species that we hear!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Roberta, I am a firm believer that what is best for you will happen. We may not see it at the time, but in the end, it will be the best. I hope it is what you want. and possibly an even better place may come into the picture. Hang in there. (hugs)



rpuhrmann said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > rpuhrmann said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

That is a great idea.... but I don't want to move...... ha ha! AZ


Ask4j said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Good night to those of you across the pond and Good morning to those of you just rising. Today will be a knitting day. Got to get the vest finished.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > jheiens said:
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> We are the world, we are the children.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

the dawning of Wednesday, 21st, November, 2012.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a great time....and great resources. .......
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Angora, You sound so much like Annie from the Annie's Attic Mystery Stories I read. Book #17 (Road Trip) has her and some of her Craft Group going to a Needlecraft Convention. Some of the things you describe, sound so much like in that book. Makes me smile. So glad you had a great time.



Angora1 said:


> Went to the Knitting Guild last night. My first time. My knitting partner from KP played hostess & showed me the ropes and helped me get settled in. It was a great first night and was sure different than what I expected. Seemed to me like 300 people there and even a young man right in the center of the room. They had a speaker who had been here teaching classes for 3 days. I wanted to take some but with Thanksgiving lurking with not enough helping hands and having the GC I couldn't. Her name is Melissa Leapman and she also teaches on Craftsy. She showed items she had knit for her new pattern book and the fitting of them to flatter our figures. Interesting is that her publisher took out certain sizes. She has patterns through 3x although she is just tiny a wisp of a thing. She had through 4x but publisher said due to space that was removed. Melissa is on Ravelry and said she might make 4x available there. Her knitting was beautiful as they had people bring each example out to the tables and show us. She took orders for her new book and it would be autographed, but I will wait till after Christmas. It was a great meeting. Seemed like a friendly group but my goodness, was I inspired by the knitting I saw on the people at the meeting and the guest speaker. Oh yes, another lady from KP sat at our table and she had on the most beautiful vest/jacket that she found on KP. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

That looks so nice. Great job. And so glad Alfred Kitty is starting to fit in. We will need to see more pictures of him. Would love to pet him.



Gweniepooh said:


> I am feeding a friends animals all this week. She has two dogs, chickens, and one mean rooster. One of the dogs is a rescued Akita named...Cocoa Puff. He is about 100 lbs of HUGE. He isn't too fond of men and following the temperment of an Akita he has to approach you NOT you approach him. He loves me though. Yesterday and today after feeding him I also brushed him. OMG he was in heaven. I go to their house which is way out in the country twice a day to feed animals and water plants when needed.
> 
> Alfred Kitty and Mario (jack russell/chihuahua) are finally starting to become "friends" Both actually sat on my lap together this morning. Alfred also was trying to catch the lab/chow (Leila's) tail as she was wagging it. Leila did not appreciate that and answered with a low short growl.
> 
> I'm going to continue knitting on the vest I'm attempting to make for DD. She noticed the colorway of the yarn and really liked it but doesn't know what I'm making. I've attached a picture.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Love the face Gwenie. You are so happy. 



Gweniepooh said:


> The vest, and you? Interesting colourway!


[/quote]

good to put 'face' to name, Gwen![/quote]

Well then here is the entire face...beware...you might get frightened! LOL[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > We are the world, we are the children.....
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Help!! Advise needed here!!

In my email box there was a note from my dental clinic--they are a very modern progressive clinic and participate in activities like donating and sharing for those in need. Well this season they request clean/new warm hats and waterproof mittens/gloves. Just what is "waterproof" mittens??? Am I missing something here? This is in snow country and are they anticipating children playing in the snow?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Very nice. So lucky to get such beautiful sunrises.



Lurker 2 said:


> the dawning of Wednesday, 21st, November, 2012.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I would think they are something like goretex or something similar that will not let the water in as well.



Ask4j said:


> Help!! Advise needed here!!
> 
> In my email box there was a note from my dental clinic--they are a very modern progressive clinic and participate in activities like donating and sharing for those in need. Well this season they request clean/new warm hats and waterproof mittens/gloves. Just what is "waterproof" mittens??? Am I missing something here? This is in snow country and are they anticipating children playing in the snow?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Help!! Advise needed here!!
> 
> In my email box there was a note from my dental clinic--they are a very modern progressive clinic and participate in activities like donating and sharing for those in need. Well this season they request clean/new warm hats and waterproof mittens/gloves. Just what is "waterproof" mittens??? Am I missing something here? This is in snow country and are they anticipating children playing in the snow?


Yes, there are waterproof mittens. They have an outer shell that is like the jackets that are waterproof and are lined with fleece and fluffings! Keeps the hands dry and warm. :thumbup:

Check out this site for some pictures of them and other waterproof items. Your local shops will likely have them. They are not a knitted item.
http://www.sierratradingpost.com/kids-accessories~d~2218/


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ye Gads, I'm way behind on last weeks party, have this link and it's already up to 55 pages :shock: :lol: Well, I see I have to make some quiet time and catch up with all the happenings and I'm sure good recipes to add to my ever expanding Evernote recipe file ;-) 
Yes, I am back, I feel absolutely wonderful!! I parked the truck and camper late Saturday afternoon and have been spending time with Mom giving her all the attention she has wanted since I returned. She of course has been worried but I have succeeded in putting her fears to rest that I am okay, I know what to look for now and how to manage myself to stay healthy. I am weak, that will take a lot of time to rebuild, I am going to behave and not push or overdo. Mom and I worked things out so that I'm not as pressured to be constantly at her beck and call. C and I have re-arranged her room so that she is able to reach from her bed, books and such that she was having to either ask me to find or she would have problems getting for herself. All in all things are running much smoother here and I am able to have more time to relax and take care of myself for a change.
I have missed you all so very much, with that I am going to spend a bit of time trying to catch up with the posts. (Have to help mom shower in a bit plus get her to eat some lunch also) But I am back and will be on and off as I can during the day and evening. 
Loves, lots of Hugs and many prayers for all,
Marianne :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party
> 16 november 12
> Didnt I just get done doing this for the week of the ninth? Goodness  if the Fridays keep coming so quickly I will barely get this done before it is time to do it again.
> 
> ...


Sam, just a quick note to say that I love you for all that you do.. and this recipe is going to be on my table for the holiday for sure!! (will try the loaf pan though, seems that it should work) :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Welcome back Marianne! I reposted your words from last night to this KTP so we could all catch up with you! 
It is good to not overdo things and to take it easy! You need to be kind to yourself! We all love the wonderful you and hold you close to our hearts. We love that Cindi kept us in the loop with you so to speak. I am glad your Mom is settled and is more peaceful about stuff. Nice you were able to sort her room out so she has an easier time to get a hold of things she wants. Sending you a bouquet of sunshine for you to enjoy!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Marianne, so glad you are doing so well. Maybe, although extreme, it was what was needed to teach you how to look after your own health. And to make things go easier for you. Take the time you need to get your strength back and I am sure you will be running circles around the rest of us. Just try to pace it better. Lots of hugs back at you. Dancer.



Marianne818 said:


> Ye Gads, I'm way behind on last weeks party, have this link and it's already up to 55 pages :shock: :lol: Well, I see I have to make some quiet time and catch up with all the happenings and I'm sure good recipes to add to my ever expanding Evernote recipe file ;-)
> Yes, I am back, I feel absolutely wonderful!! I parked the truck and camper late Saturday afternoon and have been spending time with Mom giving her all the attention she has wanted since I returned. She of course has been worried but I have succeeded in putting her fears to rest that I am okay, I know what to look for now and how to manage myself to stay healthy. I am weak, that will take a lot of time to rebuild, I am going to behave and not push or overdo. Mom and I worked things out so that I'm not as pressured to be constantly at her beck and call. C and I have re-arranged her room so that she is able to reach from her bed, books and such that she was having to either ask me to find or she would have problems getting for herself. All in all things are running much smoother here and I am able to have more time to relax and take care of myself for a change.
> I have missed you all so very much, with that I am going to spend a bit of time trying to catch up with the posts. (Have to help mom shower in a bit plus get her to eat some lunch also) But I am back and will be on and off as I can during the day and evening.
> Loves, lots of Hugs and many prayers for all,
> Marianne :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Very nice. So lucky to get such beautiful sunrises.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! You have to be vigilant at the right time!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And awake!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I should be able to keep it a surprise. Right now it just looks like a scarf; I'm planning on sewing it together after I take her back to college Sunday. I then have until 12/12 to get it finished and wrapped.



RookieRetiree said:


> Love the colorways...haven't used that kind of yarn yet, but with our little granddaughter getting old enough for skirts, etc. I'm thinkin of getting some of the Bernat Baby colorwasy. Your work looks great---hope you keep the surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ask4j did I miss something? Where are you moving? New state, new town? Moving is such a chore but can bring such wonderful new beginnings and adventures not to mention the opportunity to purge.



Ask4j said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Good night to those of you across the pond and Good morning to those of you just rising. Today will be a knitting day. Got to get the vest finished.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sq_Dancer said:
> ...


Not such a problem here- as it would be for yourself, with huge shifts in daylight hours!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Help!! Advise needed here!!
> ...


Okay so that answers it. Of course I know about Gortex ski gloves, dah. I was just relating it to knitting...let's see now if we had yarn made of gortex fiber. Shucks what's the fun of playing in snow if you don't have ice clumps sticking to your mittens when you go inside? I remember the "older" boys, fifth and sixth grade, would dig tunnels in the deep snow on the school front lawn and they would come in with wet clothes that the teachers would put on the radiators to dry after she/he scouted out the girls trousers in the "cloak room" for them to wear, hated that part. We weren't allowed to wear pants to school but because of the extreme cold, we could wear them under our skirts but had to take them off for class--that was a good thing to leave in the past.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!

Thank you! You have to be vigilant at the right time![/quote]

And awake!! [/quote]


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Gwenie--you must have missed my whining all summer. I had put an offer in on a short sell--whole story of it's own. Now, six months later the offer is accepted but alas last week the bank was still trying to raise the price. Hopefully I will close in a few weeks but we'll see. Frustrating to say the least. I am moving just 5 miles away, further from the city, across the street from a friend, a townhouse/sidebyside, with a back yard, that about covers it. I intend to do a bit of fix-up before I move in so probably will take another two months. I feel like I have been trapped on one of those commercial flights stuck on the run way at the mercy of the traffic controllers, going no where.



Gweniepooh said:


> Ask4j did I miss something? Where are you moving? New state, new town? Moving is such a chore but can bring such wonderful new beginnings and adventures not to mention the opportunity to purge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG Ask4j! I thought you had already made THAT move! What a nightmare this has been for you. And the bank...how can they raise the price when the offer has already been accepted. What are they thinking...with the economy the way it is you would think they would be glad an offer had even been made! I will keep you in my prayers and sending you good thoughts.


Ask4j said:


> Gwenie--you must have missed my whining all summer. I had put an offer in on a short sell--whole story of it's own. Now, six months later the offer is accepted but alas last week the bank was still trying to raise the price. Hopefully I will close in a few weeks but we'll see. Frustrating to say the least. I am moving just 5 miles away, further from the city, across the street from a friend, a townhouse/sidebyside, with a back yard, that about covers it. I intend to do a bit of fix-up before I move in so probably will take another two months. I feel like I have been trapped on one of those commercial flights stuck on the run way at the mercy of the traffic controllers, going no where.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


Now you are bragging about your pants! haha, we did that too. It was a little embarrassing the first time, but then when I saw my girlfriends were all wearing pants under their skirts to school, it was fine! I loved it when the pants were big enough to tuck those skirts inside! Then we could really play in the snow and have dry skirts in the classroom! We had those leotards too that we wore. How ever did we make a fashion statement? and more's the point, did we care? Nope, we were having fun, and laughter reigned! :thumbup:

Speaking of skirts and dresses......remember this one? ......and her dress cut down to there?......


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Knitting items sold at our Boutique for Visions of Sugarplums yesterday supporting the Auxiliary of the Boys & Girls Clubs of Greater Scottsdale! Great day, so much fun!!! Cory from Channel 10 Fox Phoenix was there again this year.

Pontuf


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I have been awake most mornings before dawn.



5mmdpns said:


> Thank you! You have to be vigilant at the right time!


And awake!! [/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Knitting items sold at our Boutique for Visions of Sugarplums yesterday supporting the Auxiliary of the Boys & Girls Clubs of Greater Scottsdale! Great day, so much fun!!! Cory from Channel 10 Fox Phoenix was there again this year.
> 
> Pontuf


That is a lot of someones who are going to be stylish and warm!  Hoping lots of funds were raised for such a worthwhile cause -- The Girls and Boys Club!!! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the dawning of Wednesday, 21st, November, 2012.


Beautiful again, Julie. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Ye Gads, I'm way behind on last weeks party, have this link and it's already up to 55 pages :shock: :lol: Well, I see I have to make some quiet time and catch up with all the happenings and I'm sure good recipes to add to my ever expanding Evernote recipe file ;-)
> Yes, I am back, I feel absolutely wonderful!! I parked the truck and camper late Saturday afternoon and have been spending time with Mom giving her all the attention she has wanted since I returned. She of course has been worried but I have succeeded in putting her fears to rest that I am okay, I know what to look for now and how to manage myself to stay healthy. I am weak, that will take a lot of time to rebuild, I am going to behave and not push or overdo. Mom and I worked things out so that I'm not as pressured to be constantly at her beck and call. C and I have re-arranged her room so that she is able to reach from her bed, books and such that she was having to either ask me to find or she would have problems getting for herself. All in all things are running much smoother here and I am able to have more time to relax and take care of myself for a change.
> I have missed you all so very much, with that I am going to spend a bit of time trying to catch up with the posts. (Have to help mom shower in a bit plus get her to eat some lunch also) But I am back and will be on and off as I can during the day and evening.
> Loves, lots of Hugs and many prayers for all,
> Marianne :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


So glad to have you back Marianne!   :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I remember the song. But never dressed that way. This was more the way I dressed.

Speaking of skirts and dresses......remember this one? ......and her dress cut down to there?......


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > the dawning of Wednesday, 21st, November, 2012.
> ...


Thanks Kate! we have had a good run with three days in a row! How is young Luke William? Have they been sent home? We get only about two days now before Mums are sent home to manage- surely to the detriment of getting feeding sorted! Especially for first time mums.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Ye Gads, I'm way behind on last weeks party, have this link and it's already up to 55 pages :shock: :lol: Well, I see I have to make some quiet time and catch up with all the happenings and I'm sure good recipes to add to my ever expanding Evernote recipe file ;-)
> Yes, I am back, I feel absolutely wonderful!! I parked the truck and camper late Saturday afternoon and have been spending time with Mom giving her all the attention she has wanted since I returned. She of course has been worried but I have succeeded in putting her fears to rest that I am okay, I know what to look for now and how to manage myself to stay healthy. I am weak, that will take a lot of time to rebuild, I am going to behave and not push or overdo. Mom and I worked things out so that I'm not as pressured to be constantly at her beck and call. C and I have re-arranged her room so that she is able to reach from her bed, books and such that she was having to either ask me to find or she would have problems getting for herself. All in all things are running much smoother here and I am able to have more time to relax and take care of myself for a change.
> I have missed you all so very much, with that I am going to spend a bit of time trying to catch up with the posts. (Have to help mom shower in a bit plus get her to eat some lunch also) But I am back and will be on and off as I can during the day and evening.
> Loves, lots of Hugs and many prayers for all,
> Marianne :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


glad that you enjoyed yourself and that things have settled health wise .take good care of yourself :-D


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

haha, sq dancer!!!!! what's the matter with the clothes I'm wearing?.......


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Have missed most of the tea party spent Friday Saturday and Sunday in bed ill..had my flu jag Wednesday and had bad reaction to it ,been working Monday Tuesday as we are extremely short staffed,don't know how am going to manage working until Friday,longing for the weekend, when I am off,hope everyone else is having a good week
> ...


thanks for the kind thoughts......never mind if anything gors wrong I will be in the right place ...i work in the kitchens of the local hospital :mrgreen:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


Well that at least is something!!!! Hope you are now feeling heaps better!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Hard to believe that I thought I was fat back then. Wish I had that figure now. 



Sq_Dancer said:


> I remember the song. But never dressed that way. This was more the way I dressed.
> 
> Speaking of skirts and dresses......remember this one? ......and her dress cut down to there?......


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

in case anyone was interested

sam

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 9 november '12" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-123392-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-125945-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Hard to believe that I thought I was fat back then. Wish I had that figure now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

roberta - you need to try this

whole wheat toast - dill pickle - peanut butter - you are going to love it - just try it.

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> LOL 5, how can anyone not like pickles and peanutbutter??
> {{gagging}}
> Roberta
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> in case anyone was interested
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


It seems to be a bit erratic, Sam whether they impose this split or not!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

It did not help that I had a sister who was 98 lbs soaking wet who was taller than me. 
Good luck with the doctor. Hope it is just a check up.



Lurker 2 said:


> But was that like me, in the days of Twiggy's rein as the clothes 'horse'? have not had time to check the link- am heading out to see the doctor!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> It did not help that I had a sister who was 98 lbs soaking wet who was taller than me.
> Good luck with the doctor. Hope it is just a check up.
> 
> 
> ...


Those were the days when I could wear my skirt 14 inches (yes, we did measure it! :lol: ) above my knee and still be decent. Nowadays it would probably frighten the horses!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kate! we have had a good run with three days in a row! How is young Luke William? Have they been sent home? We get only about two days now before Mums are sent home to manage- surely to the detriment of getting feeding sorted! Especially for first time mums.


He's just great, thanks. They were hoping to get home today, but it's almost 8pm here and no word, so I think it's going to be tomorrow now. We didn't visit the hospital today because we thought they were coming home, so I haven't held him today.........I'm getting withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> roberta - you need to try this
> whole wheat toast - dill pickle - peanut butter - you are going to love it - just try it.
> sam
> 
> ...


And you are so right on the mark there Sam!! I will get my fix later today!!! 
What you need: 
2 slices bread
peanut butter, to taste
1 pickle (sliced thin, long ways)
What you do: 
1. Spread peanut butter on ww bread.
2. Place sliced pickles on ww bread.
Preparation Time: Cooking Time: Servings: 1


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to all for explaining how to cook the condensed milk. Will probably wait until after Thanksgiving before trying it.
> ...


Sometimes also, the yarn looks very different knitted from what it looks like in the skein. If you are designing something you may change what you want to use. Even more so if you are putting two yarns next to each other.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I hear you Kate. I would even hate to wear a Baby Doll outfit to bed now. No, I do not wear flannel nighties or pjs yet, only when I am really ill. But I do like a nightgown that is a bit more dainty, just not mini length. LOL

Do you remember Hot Pants??? Yep, I wore them too. And we were not allowed to wear any kind of pants to school,(I lived in a bit milder climate then), until I was in Grade 10. Then it was a pant suit you were allowed to wear, not jeans for the girls.



KateB said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > It did not help that I had a sister who was 98 lbs soaking wet who was taller than me.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> I hear you Kate. I would even hate to wear a Baby Doll outfit to bed now. No, I do not wear flannel nighties or pjs yet, only when I am really ill. But I do like a nightgown that is a bit more dainty, just not mini length. LOL
> 
> Do you remember Hot Pants??? Yep, I wore them too. And we were not allowed to wear any kind of pants to school,(I lived in a bit milder climate then), until I was in Grade 10. Then it was a pant suit you were allowed to wear, not jeans for the girls.
> 
> ...


I was at Training College, [Teachers] and had bought a small motorbike- so was wearing pants suits- got a serious reprimand for projecting the wrong image- did not know what butch was in those days!
Yes the doctor is relatively routine!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

That is too bad, Lurker 2. Today that would have been so tame considering how they all dress now. That is great that you did that.



Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > I hear you Kate. I would even hate to wear a Baby Doll outfit to bed now. No, I do not wear flannel nighties or pjs yet, only when I am really ill. But I do like a nightgown that is a bit more dainty, just not mini length. LOL
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> I hear you Kate. I would even hate to wear a Baby Doll outfit to bed now. No, I do not wear flannel nighties or pjs yet, only when I am really ill. But I do like a nightgown that is a bit more dainty, just not mini length. LOL
> Do you remember Hot Pants???
> Yep, I wore them too. And we were not allowed to wear any kind of pants to school,(I lived in a bit milder climate then), until I was in Grade 10. Then it was a pant suit you were allowed to wear, not jeans for the girls.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Must be in the name. 



KateB said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > .................................................................................
> > Yep, I wore hot pants too. We weren't allowed to wear trousers to school either, in fact when I was in Primary 7 (aged about 11) the boys were not allowed to wear long trousers to the school dance, in case they came in those new fangled jeans! As a newly qualified teacher in 1972 we couldn't wear trousers, but we could wear mini skirts and over the knee boots - which I did!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


So sad.  Truly a shame we don't live in harmony.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> I am guilty of commenting late(r) too but I think all of us here are overwhelmed with reading every single post shortly after it is posted--after all we do need to cook, clean and do the laundry, right Joe? That being said I think it is important to talk about different foods and how we prepare them. How things are heated or not heated and what happens if you do affects your health--that's why we have professionals researching and creating new ways constantly. I agree about spinach--raw versus cooked, however, I have learned that a quick stir fry with fresh spinach bearly, or is that barely, cooked make a great salad with an overall flavor. I like my salads well mixed, otherwise I feel like I am grazing, moo.


Sounds good. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, I still have so much to do. Grocery bags in the trunk of the car, but thought I would show you the tables that we put together to seat 12. Still need a chair brought down from upstairs and I hope I can get DH to bring up a table from the basement for all the food to sit on...... :roll: He doesn't want to and I sure can't do it.

Have the chargers washed and on and water glasses. Will cover until Thursday morning. I have never made cranberry sauce as DH doesn't like that and he doesn't eat stuffing either, so I am going to be doing it for almost the first time. I am feeling challenged for sure. Just got back from getting my hair done so it is now late in the day and not much done.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't know why but couldn't get picture to load. 2nd try.
I won't add the plates ahead as I want them to be warm when food is put on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nittergma - why don't you just knit the tops with the yarn you have and then the foot part with another yarn - that way at least the tops will match.

sam



nittergma said:


> I just can't get used to the new tea parties coming up in my email! I just have to pay more attention to Fridays. I'm still trying to knit socks with a beautiful yarn and bit by nit I'm getting there. I dread the fact that I'm probably not going to have enough yarn for the other one! I hope everyone's doing well. Talk more soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you know that is in style now nittergma.

sam



nittergma said:


> Hope so too or I'll have to keep them and wear mismatched socks!
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great color gwen - love the way it knit up with all the variations.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I am feeding a friends animals all this week. She has two dogs, chickens, and one mean rooster. One of the dogs is a rescued Akita named...Cocoa Puff. He is about 100 lbs of HUGE. He isn't too fond of men and following the temperment of an Akita he has to approach you NOT you approach him. He loves me though. Yesterday and today after feeding him I also brushed him. OMG he was in heaven. I go to their house which is way out in the country twice a day to feed animals and water plants when needed.
> 
> Alfred Kitty and Mario (jack russell/chihuahua) are finally starting to become "friends" Both actually sat on my lap together this morning. Alfred also was trying to catch the lab/chow (Leila's) tail as she was wagging it. Leila did not appreciate that and answered with a low short growl.
> 
> I'm going to continue knitting on the vest I'm attempting to make for DD. She noticed the colorway of the yarn and really liked it but doesn't know what I'm making. I've attached a picture.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

So glad and grateful that you are back at home and with us again, Marianne!!! God does answer prayers, doesn't He?

May you all have the richest of blessing this holiday.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

agnes - sending bushels of healing energy your way - can't you take a day off to beging to feel better.

sam



agnescr said:


> Have missed most of the tea party spent Friday Saturday and Sunday in bed ill..had my flu jag Wednesday and had bad reaction to it ,been working Monday Tuesday as we are extremely short staffed,don't know how am going to manage working until Friday,longing for the weekend, when I am off,hope everyone else is having a good week


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ok gwen - thank you for the face - it is always nice to be able to put a face to a name - you must post a picture of the vest when it is finished. what yarn are you using?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> The vest, and you? Interesting colourway!


[/quote]

good to put 'face' to name, Gwen![/quote]

Well then here is the entire face...beware...you might get frightened! LOL[/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

This is going to be a gorgeous table. Take pictures once the food is on the table. 



Angora1 said:


> Don't know why but couldn't get picture to load. 2nd try.
> I won't add the plates ahead as I want them to be warm when food is put on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pictures myfanwy - pictures when you are done.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ask4j - where does one buy bee pollen - have sinuses that act up way too often.

sam

[quote=Ask4jBee Honey--good subject and one that has been tossed, kick and punched around for some time. I buy raw honey from a local bee keeper and am very happy and healthy because of it. It takes care of my environmental allergies. I also buy bee pollen dust, those little bumby yellow things that smell very earthy and sprinkle them on my cereal in the morning--not to be heated of course, no more sinus drainage for the day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Woohoo Sq Dancer! Shake it baby, shake it!. LOL


Sq_Dancer said:


> I remember the song. But never dressed that way. This was more the way I dressed.
> 
> Speaking of skirts and dresses......remember this one? ......and her dress cut down to there?......


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! And now I shall curtsey. 



Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo Sq Dancer! Shake it baby, shake it!. LOL
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the beautiful pictures myfanwy - the colors are wonderful - one of these days i will try and post a northwest ohio sunrise. it has been way too overcast lately - our view of the sun has been severely limited.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> the dawning of Wednesday, 21st, November, 2012.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My big sister was 95lbs soaking wet and 3 inches shorter than me. I was always known as "the big one" even when I was 119 lbs and 5'5". Now...let's just say there is more of me to love and my DH does. LOL Through MANY ups and downs of weight I love myself any way I am. Took me long enough to get to that point but well worth it.



Sq_Dancer said:


> It did not help that I had a sister who was 98 lbs soaking wet who was taller than me.
> Good luck with the doctor. Hope it is just a check up.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if i were able to knit those fingerless gloves i would think i had done it all - aren't they beautiful.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I do wish I weighed less as I am not comfortable in the weight I am now. I do not need to get that thin again, however. B seems to like me just for who I am. For the first time I am not as upset about how I look with him, although I really would feel better and have much more energy if I weighed less. I had lost 52 lbs awhile back and unfortunately have gained most of it back so have to get back on track again and do it again. 



Gweniepooh said:


> My big sister was 95lbs soaking wet and 3 inches shorter than me. I was always known as "the big one" even when I was 119 lbs and 5'5". Now...let's just say there is more of me to love and my DH does. LOL Through MANY ups and downs of weight I love myself any way I am. Took me long enough to get to that point but well worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your table looks lovely. Very festive and inviting! What time should we arrive???


Angora1 said:


> Don't know why but couldn't get picture to load. 2nd try.
> I won't add the plates ahead as I want them to be warm when food is put on.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> ok gwen - thank you for the face - it is always nice to be able to put a face to a name - you must post a picture of the vest when it is finished. what yarn are you using?
> 
> sam
> 
> The yarn is Caracas - trends, Adriafil made in Italy. I think I got it off of ebay but don't remember for sure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marianne - so good to see you back and doing well - continuing to send bushels of healing energy to you - hope you are getting plenty of rest.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Ye Gads, I'm way behind on last weeks party, have this link and it's already up to 55 pages :shock: :lol: Well, I see I have to make some quiet time and catch up with all the happenings and I'm sure good recipes to add to my ever expanding Evernote recipe file ;-)
> Yes, I am back, I feel absolutely wonderful!! I parked the truck and camper late Saturday afternoon and have been spending time with Mom giving her all the attention she has wanted since I returned. She of course has been worried but I have succeeded in putting her fears to rest that I am okay, I know what to look for now and how to manage myself to stay healthy. I am weak, that will take a lot of time to rebuild, I am going to behave and not push or overdo. Mom and I worked things out so that I'm not as pressured to be constantly at her beck and call. C and I have re-arranged her room so that she is able to reach from her bed, books and such that she was having to either ask me to find or she would have problems getting for herself. All in all things are running much smoother here and I am able to have more time to relax and take care of myself for a change.
> I have missed you all so very much, with that I am going to spend a bit of time trying to catch up with the posts. (Have to help mom shower in a bit plus get her to eat some lunch also) But I am back and will be on and off as I can during the day and evening.
> Loves, lots of Hugs and many prayers for all,
> Marianne :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is this a good move for you ask4j?

sam



Ask4j said:


> Gwenie--you must have missed my whining all summer. I had put an offer in on a short sell--whole story of it's own. Now, six months later the offer is accepted but alas last week the bank was still trying to raise the price. Hopefully I will close in a few weeks but we'll see. Frustrating to say the least. I am moving just 5 miles away, further from the city, across the street from a friend, a townhouse/sidebyside, with a back yard, that about covers it. I intend to do a bit of fix-up before I move in so probably will take another two months. I feel like I have been trapped on one of those commercial flights stuck on the run way at the mercy of the traffic controllers, going no where.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how far do they live from you kate?

sam

and what are you knitting for him already?



KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Kate! we have had a good run with three days in a row! How is young Luke William? Have they been sent home? We get only about two days now before Mums are sent home to manage- surely to the detriment of getting feeding sorted! Especially for first time mums.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> So glad and grateful that you are back at home and with us again, Marianne!!! God does answer prayers, doesn't He?
> 
> May you all have the richest of blessing this holiday.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Marianne...So great to have you back. We are so thankful for you this Thanksgiving and that you are doing well. :thumbup: Happy Thanksgiving and take it easy. Just enjoy the day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> This is going to be a gorgeous table. Take pictures once the food is on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will try. Just hope DH isn't getting any camcorder pictures of me from behind. I swear he is using the wide angle when he gets me. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> ask4j - where does one buy bee pollen - have sinuses that act up way too often.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> I do wish I weighed less as I am not comfortable in the weight I am now. I do not need to get that thin again, however. B seems to like me just for who I am. For the first time I am not as upset about how I look with him, although I really would feel better and have much more energy if I weighed less. I had lost 52 lbs awhile back and unfortunately have gained most of it back so have to get back on track again and do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat with you. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely table daralene - you better sit another chair - i'll be there. lol

sam

quote=Angora1]Don't know why but couldn't get picture to load. 2nd try.
I won't add the plates ahead as I want them to be warm when food is put on.[/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your table looks lovely. Very festive and inviting! What time should we arrive???
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> ...


1pm for shrimp...2pm sit down dinner. How will I know it's you. Oh wait, I'll know by your beautiful smile and yarn.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> how far do they live from you kate?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Tomorrow will seem a lot longer to you than to us, for sure. Hope it won't be too long.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> lovely table daralene - you better sit another chair - i'll be there. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Ok...One for you and Gwennie and the rest of the gang. I've got tv trays and you can bring more and folding chairs. :wink: Oh good. It looks like the cranberry sauce turned out. I had bad memories of fudge one of my aunts and I made that we couldn't get out of the pan it was so hard. :lol: :lol: :lol: So far so good.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Yep that is me! DH took picture. The yarn actually looks nicer in person, at least I think so.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Spirit in the Sky, what wonderful song! I love that song and am having it played at my funeral also!
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne wrote this late last night at the other KTP and so I am copying it here for us all to enjoy (Just in case there were some who did not get the part 2 of last week's Knitting Tea Party).
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> ...


Thanks for posting this 5 I had missed it and was going to inquire about her.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a great time....and great resources. I'm thinking of checking out our local guild group --- although I think I remember talking to someone at a booth at the MW Stitches Show and the only meetings were quite a distance from me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same issue nothing close to where I am to meet and knit. :thumbdown:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > ask4j - where does one buy bee pollen - have sinuses that act up way too often.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

What time can I come over? Oh wait, I have a dozen or so people coming here---I'm getting the table done tonight after grandson goes home - I can just see him pulling the tablecloth thinking he's a magician!! Cleaning is mostly done and so is the laundry and all beds are made up freshly. All the shopping is done and I will begin the turkey brining tonight and then make the stuffing, green bean casserole and sweet potatoes tomorrow to get a head start. Will finish wiping down the bathrooms Thursday morning along with getting everything all ready for our company. I actually enjoy most of all the activity -- just am pooped out when it's all over.

quote=Angora1]Don't know why but couldn't get picture to load. 2nd try.
I won't add the plates ahead as I want them to be warm when food is put on.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > This is going to be a gorgeous table. Take pictures once the food is on the table.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Everyone have a nice Thanksgiving. Goodbye.....


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Angora, how wonderful that Melissa Leapman was at your knitting guild meeting. There are loads of her free jumper/sweater patterns on the Cascade Yarns site, which are on my 'to do' list over the next century!! If you aren't already aware of them, take a look at the Cascade Yarns website and you'll see what I mean - she's a very talented designer. Have a wonderful thanksgiving - your table looks so inviting.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful table Angora!
Pontuf



Angora1 said:


> Don't know why but couldn't get picture to load. 2nd try.
> I won't add the plates ahead as I want them to be warm when food is put on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Beautiful table Angora!
> Pontuf
> 
> 
> ...


ditto :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Last two photo for Nov. 5th. 
Both of these views were taken from different angles from the Millennium Bridge. It is much nicer when seen in person. It links the Bankside with the City


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren, those photos of the Millennium Bridge are so enchanting and full of the atmosphere that I envision making up the London nightlife scenes! ......sparkling and glittering, a shining beacon drawing one into its lights. Are those you on the bridge in the top photo?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren, those photos of the Millennium Bridge are so enchanting and full of the atmosphere that I envision making up the London nightlife scenes! ......sparkling and glittering, a shining beacon drawing one into its lights. Are those you on the bridge in the top photo?


Yes it is enchanting, but looks entirely different during the day light. Watching the sunset and the light changing the look of everything was magical.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The HMS Belfast, a definite see the next time I am in London. The lights reflecting on the water was very nice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The HMS Belfast, a definite see the next time I am in London. The lights reflecting on the water was very nice.


Do you know what class of ship the HMS Belfast is- those look like guns in front?


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > The HMS Belfast, a definite see the next time I am in London. The lights reflecting on the water was very nice.
> ...


Here is a link: http://www.iwm.org.uk/visits/hms-belfast


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > The HMS Belfast, a definite see the next time I am in London. The lights reflecting on the water was very nice.
> ...


I have answered my own question- it comes up on Google!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Last two photo for Nov. 5th.
> Both of these views were taken from different angles from the Millennium Bridge. It is much nicer when seen in person. It links the Bankside with the City


beautiful!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Don't know why but couldn't get picture to load. 2nd try.
> I won't add the plates ahead as I want them to be warm when food is put on.


Beautiful table Angora!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I am so off on my days I have been trying to hurry and finish catching up so I could go to the new KTP and get started there! LOL I have a six day weekend so I can decorate the house and work on some Christmas gifts, guess I am eager to start my weekend. Went with a friend last night and saw another friend of ours who is a medium. I have had readings done by her for years, beyond that she is just a beautiful soul and I love spending time with her I feel much more centered and grounded after. We share our birthday, though she is one year younger than I and last night we discovered that our mothers share their birthday also.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I am so off on my days I have been trying to hurry and finish catching up so I could go to the new KTP and get started there! LOL I have a six day weekend so I can decorate the house and work on some Christmas gifts, guess I am eager to start my weekend. Went with a friend last night and saw another friend of ours who is a medium. I have had readings done by her for years, beyond that she is just a beautiful soul and I love spending time with her I feel much more centered and grounded after. We share our birthday, though she is one year younger than I and last night we discovered that our mothers share their birthday also.


They say it is a small world after all!!! a six day weekend!!! how did you rate that? 





How about this? 




Amazing talent! 



 I am absolutely delighted when she blossoms up through his arms!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just was at Disneyland in Anaheim, CA....and they had it all decked out for Christmas - the It's a Small World ride had both that song and Jingle Bells together - I guess it's not enough to have one song play through your head for the rest of the day---they made it two!!



5mmdpns said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > I am so off on my days I have been trying to hurry and finish catching up so I could go to the new KTP and get started there! LOL I have a six day weekend so I can decorate the house and work on some Christmas gifts, guess I am eager to start my weekend. Went with a friend last night and saw another friend of ours who is a medium. I have had readings done by her for years, beyond that she is just a beautiful soul and I love spending time with her I feel much more centered and grounded after. We share our birthday, though she is one year younger than I and last night we discovered that our mothers share their birthday also.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just was at Disneyland in Anaheim, CA....and they had it all decked out for Christmas - the It's a Small World ride had both that song and Jingle Bells together - I guess it's not enough to have one song play through your head for the rest of the day---they made it two!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Not a problem

Southern Gal--Just for the record, I don't remember your post at all. I'm thinking that it was someone else I was refering to but can't remember just who it was. The implication I got was that any heating destroyed all the benefits of the honey. Sorry for any confusion.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

:lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Just was at Disneyland in Anaheim, CA....and they had it all decked out for Christmas - the It's a Small World ride had both that song and Jingle Bells together - I guess it's not enough to have one song play through your head for the rest of the day---they made it two!!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

breathe daralene.

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > lovely table daralene - you better sit another chair - i'll be there. lol
> ...


Ok...One for you and Gwennie and the rest of the gang. I've got tv trays and you can bring more and folding chairs. :wink: Oh good. It looks like the cranberry sauce turned out. I had bad memories of fudge one of my aunts and I made that we couldn't get out of the pan it was so hard. :lol: :lol: :lol: So far so good.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks askj - anything i can do to make my health hold out i will try and do - the emphasema is on going and is not going to get better - but if i can slow it down that would be good.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just never think of london being that it up.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Last two photo for Nov. 5th.
> Both of these views were taken from different angles from the Millennium Bridge. It is much nicer when seen in person. It links the Bankside with the City


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i can't believe i am caught up.
marianne i know it will be hard for you to slow down and not be at everyones beck and call, cause thats who you are, but you gotta take care of you or your not gonna be around for everyone.
Pontuf the knitted items on the table or booth were very nice, saw several things i have on my list.
whoever was talking about the wool snow pants,yep, wore them too. we lived in kalamazoo Michigan till i was in the 5th grade, and no we couldn't wear pants except the snow pants and our big full skirts were tucked into those pants with the suspenders on them, when your wading through snow nearly over your head, they were nice, but when we got to school the hallway was one big coat rack with hooks for us to hang our snow pants on and a step up for our boots. i remember fondly of all the good serious snow we had to play in and when the earth plows got done, we had some serious mountains of snow to make icy. as a kid i loved that part of michigan, we always wore out the saucer sleds every year. but now as an adult, can't handle that cold. still love to see snow but can't handle being out in it like then.
well, wed. my family is having our thanksgiving supper. we are bringing dad home first time in 2 months. he will stay till evening. i know it will be emotional for us all. i just hope this satisfys him for a bit. i know we tell him stuff and he forgets it the next time you see him. i hope its not a stressful time and he and mom can enjoy themselves. To everyone celebrating i wish you all the best time with families and to the others, i just wish you good thoughts. Bless each and every one here. Good friends, you can't beat that.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just breezed through the posts! I'm now caught up, but don't remember much of what I read! Went shopping at Walmart, and it was crazy! I think I got everything except for corn meal. They were totally out! I spent a fortune. Mainly because I had to buy 3 sets of sheets. We had given away all of the sheets that I had. Oh, well, now to start cooking!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Just breezed through the posts! I'm now caught up, but don't remember much of what I read! Went shopping at Walmart, and it was crazy! I think I got everything except for corn meal. They were totally out! I spent a fortune. Mainly because I had to buy 3 sets of sheets. We had given away all of the sheets that I had. Oh, well, now to start cooking!


And may the fragence and the aroma of good cooking fill the atmosphere at your house! Enjoy!  
BTW, dont forget to sample the gravy and make sure it is good! haha


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering if anyone here goes to Black Friday sales? They used to start around 6 a.m. on the Friday after Thanksgiving but this year I see many are starting at midnight. You couldn't pay me enough to go out on that day.
> ...


we don't have them either- but sounds like our Boxing Day Sales. people go mad and line up for hours before the shops open for the few real bargains and the many good deals. As if need that straight after Christmas.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i really envy the fact that it is getting warmer there - sam
> ...


Other way round for me. When I start to feel fed up with the cold I remind myself that soon enough it will be hot- and then I won't be happy. So far this year we have only had an occasional hot day followed immediately by nice days so not complaining yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> as far as outside the States, you could try Evap. Milk, but I don't know how well that whips. Worth a try.


Cold evaporated milk whips up well. But condensed wouldn't so evaported it would be.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> if i don't soon go to bed there will be no reason to.
> 
> sam


And then you can see a sunrise before going to bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Here in the UK condensed milk and evaporated milk are 2 different things. You can whip evap milk and it will thicken up if you do it long enough and keep it in the fridge for at least 24 hours before you try whipping it. Don't think you can whip condensed milk as it is already very thick, I use it to make banoffi pie, you boil the can of condenced milk in a pan of water without opening it for several hours, slice some bananas and spread them out in a cooked pastry case ppour the condensed milk over the top and leave to get cold before serving yummyyyyyyy]


but doesn't it also have cream on top? I know our Banoffee Pie recipe does. Over here they are callled caramel bannana pies, but we still call them Banoffee Pie. 
You spelt it differentluy than me so I googled it and it seems that both are right, but your spelling was the orginal The ee end seems to be because it is BANana and tOFFEE). 
We are now told not to boil our condensed milk because it might explode (which it does if it not kept covered by water), so they sell caramel condensed milk instead.
edit- I see that Kate has commented that she gets the same. What about with coffee in it? just add water and delicious. Also not WW approved- I have some sitting in the cupboard, but have resisted it so far, but it was on special at about half price recently and it was sitting up begging to be bought so how could I resist?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


It would be so for me- if I had to survive the sort of heat you can get in summer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Glad to have you 'home'!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here is my gorgeous Luke.


He is gorgeous- lovely fresh looking face and looks like he might have some dark hair hiding under that hat.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > ...................................................................................
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you and your healing soothing energy and the hope for a wonderful thanksgiving with kith and kin - and that all your fears are laid to rest.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> i can't believe i am caught up.
> marianne i know it will be hard for you to slow down and not be at everyones beck and call, cause thats who you are, but you gotta take care of you or your not gonna be around for everyone.
> Pontuf the knitted items on the table or booth were very nice, saw several things i have on my list.
> whoever was talking about the wool snow pants,yep, wore them too. we lived in kalamazoo Michigan till i was in the 5th grade, and no we couldn't wear pants except the snow pants and our big full skirts were tucked into those pants with the suspenders on them, when your wading through snow nearly over your head, they were nice, but when we got to school the hallway was one big coat rack with hooks for us to hang our snow pants on and a step up for our boots. i remember fondly of all the good serious snow we had to play in and when the earth plows got done, we had some serious mountains of snow to make icy. as a kid i loved that part of michigan, we always wore out the saucer sleds every year. but now as an adult, can't handle that cold. still love to see snow but can't handle being out in it like then.
> well, wed. my family is having our thanksgiving supper. we are bringing dad home first time in 2 months. he will stay till evening. i know it will be emotional for us all. i just hope this satisfys him for a bit. i know we tell him stuff and he forgets it the next time you see him. i hope its not a stressful time and he and mom can enjoy themselves. To everyone celebrating i wish you all the best time with families and to the others, i just wish you good thoughts. Bless each and every one here. Good friends, you can't beat that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i never complain about hot days - but i complain quite a bit about the cold. lol

sam



darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just about did - but it was way too foggy and overcast.

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > if i don't soon go to bed there will be no reason to.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i should go to bed now - it has been way too late the last couple of nights.

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> hahaha, how can anyone not enjoy pb and toast for their brekkie every day?


easy. I never eat it on bread, but will eat it by the spoonful or in cooking sometimes. (I think it was the expereince of trying to eat pb sandwiches when the school bag had been sitting in the sun for the morning that put me off it. Don't like Vegemite (I know terrible admission for an Aussie to make- at this point I claim to be British and go for Promite) or plain cheese sandwiches because these were the three most common sandwiches we would have as kids and in summer they were inedible. But we weren't allowed to play until we ate our lunch, because of all the poor starving children who had to hunt in rubbish bins to find food. I was never able to work out why it was such a terrible thing to do (throw my food in the bin that is- after all that would ensure that one ot the poor starving children got something to eat. Many years before I realised that these same children wouldn't actually be able to access the school rubbish bins- a little much sea and land in the way!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just about did - but it was way too foggy and overcast.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thats what happens to me too when I might be up for a sunrise. (guess I should return to my last point instead of reading the last posts!)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Don't know why but couldn't get picture to load. 2nd try.
> I won't add the plates ahead as I want them to be warm when food is put on.


Lovely table, wish I was coming! :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poor David- I'm playing the youtube links and he has just shut his door- somehow I don't think he appreciates the great music. (that is a definate advantage of him usually working downstairs as he likes silence and I like music. But he also doesn't consider this type of stuff music- it used to cause great issues as he wanted to teach me to appreciate music (meaning mainly classica)l. Don't think he realised that my mother had loved it and so I had been exposed it and it just did nothing for me. After all he never heard anything like that e when we visited. But that was more to do with the large number of teenagers in the house than Mums personal preference. Now he accepts that I have such poor tastes and as long he doesn't have to listen to it he has stopped complaining (or shuts the door instead of asking me to turn it off).


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> how far do they live from you kate?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm with you on that kate - i can eat eagle brand right out of the can - and have on several occasions.
> 
> sam
> 
> Only several?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how long would you cook in myfanwy?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> phuueeeee, am I glad it was a *welcome guest* and not an intruder searching for my stash!!!


And how do you know that isn't what she was doing?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

OK now for the promised items. A few photos- mainly if not all birds.
The WW Fruit Mince Pies.
Makes 12, 4PPs each.
Ingredients
1 cup (160g) mixed dried fruit
1 small apple, peeled and grated
1/4 cup fig jam
1 cup plain flour
2 tbs icing sugar, plus 2 tblspns extra for dusting (note our tablespoon is 4 teaspoons therefore you want 8 teaspoons each time).
60gm WW Canola Spread (any other will do, but may change the points)
1 egg yolk
1 tbs milk
1 tblspn (4 teaspoons) caster sugar (fine white sugar)

1. Combine mixed fruit, apple and jam in a medium bowl and refrigerate overnight.
2. Preheat oven to 220C (200 fan forced) (200C=400F; 220= 430). Lightly spray a 12 hole (2 tablespoon capacity) non-stick mini-muffin tin with oil.
3. Combine flour and icing sugar in a large bowl. Rub Canola spread into the mixture until resembles breadcrumbs. Add egg yolk, stirring to make a soft dough. Place dough on a lightly floured surface and knead for 30 seconds. Cover dough with plastic wrap and refrigerate 1/2 hour.
4. Roll pastry between sheets of baking paper until 5mm (0.2 inches) thick. Using an 8cm (3 inch) round pastry cutter cut 12 circles. Gently press rounds into muffin holes. Using a 4 cm (1.5 inch) star shaped cutter sut 12 stars from remaining pastry. Spoon fruit mixture into the pastry cases and top with stars. Brush with milk and sprinkle caster sugar over. Bake pies for 20 minutes or until golden. Stand for 5 minutes before transferring to a wire rack. Dust with icing sugar before serving warm.

I have never done these so no idea what they are like. But very few of the WW recipes haven't been good so I assume that this one will be as good as usual.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Don't forget, Bill Gates has Aspergers which is part of the Autism Spectrum.
> 
> ]


Does he? or is it just 'rumours' .My understanidng is that it is believed that he has it- he certainly seems to fit the pattern well. I do believe that the largest concentration of people with Aspergers in the world is in Silicon Valley- it is an environment that suits them so many get jobs there. And of course they meet like minded people and have children who are at greatly increased liklihood of developing it to. (and for some reason a large number of them are brilliant with computers etc. And obsessesed with trains.)
It is believed that Einstein had it too- not that he could have been diagnosed with it. But some of these people are extremely intelligent, and their ability to concentrate on one thing to the exclusion of everything around them enables them to make full use of their intelligence and thus excell.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for responding....I'm glad there is an alternative to the Milnot.



darowil said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > as far as outside the States, you could try Evap. Milk, but I don't know how well that whips. Worth a try.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I just can't get used to the new tea parties coming up in my email! I just have to pay more attention to Fridays. I'm still trying to knit socks with a beautiful yarn and bit by nit I'm getting there. I dread the fact that I'm probably not going to have enough yarn for the other one! I hope everyone's doing well. Talk more soon.


Now that is a big advantage of toe up. the lef can be worked until used up half the yarn. The foot length matters, but the leg is much more flexible.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to all for explaining how to cook the condensed milk. Will probably wait until after Thanksgiving before trying it.
> ...


i often do a small part, like a sleeve and use that to check tension/gauge. if it is OK I have part done, if not I haven't really lost anything.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Went to the Knitting Guild last night. My first time. My knitting partner from KP played hostess & showed me the ropes and helped me get settled in. It was a great first night and was sure different than what I expected. Seemed to me like 300 people there and even a young man right in the center of the room. They had a speaker who had been here teaching classes for 3 days. I wanted to take some but with Thanksgiving lurking with not enough helping hands and having the GC I couldn't. Her name is Melissa Leapman and she also teaches on Craftsy. She showed items she had knit for her new pattern book and the fitting of them to flatter our figures. Interesting is that her publisher took out certain sizes. She has patterns through 3x although she is just tiny a wisp of a thing. She had through 4x but publisher said due to space that was removed. Melissa is on Ravelry and said she might make 4x available there. Her knitting was beautiful as they had people bring each example out to the tables and show us. She took orders for her new book and it would be autographed, but I will wait till after Christmas. It was a great meeting. Seemed like a friendly group but my goodness, was I inspired by the knitting I saw on the people at the meeting and the guest speaker. Oh yes, another lady from KP sat at our table and she had on the most beautiful vest/jacket that she found on KP. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


glad you enjoyed the knitting guild. Althea adn I both go to the local one here (and our president is male and most of his knitting is very colourful and orginal). 
I'm sitting her with a rabbit on my lap. We went to shut her in her cage (we are meant to do it before night because of mosquitos but forgot.) She came close and I was able to grab her, and decided that maybe I should let her on my lap. After all her mummy would be very upset if she returned to a rabbit that wouldn't accept cuddles anymore. But it means one handed typing,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > I just can't get used to the new tea parties coming up in my email! I just have to pay more attention to Fridays. I'm still trying to knit socks with a beautiful yarn and bit by nit I'm getting there. I dread the fact that I'm probably not going to have enough yarn for the other one! I hope everyone's doing well. Talk more soon.
> ...


Now thats a great solution- one I must remember.
Reminds me a bit of a story Mum used to tell. They had a two sided puzzlea nd her Dad decided to work on it together, one doing one side and the other the other. Took them a while to realis that it wasn't actually going to work as they both needed the pieces. They did begin working on both sides before they figured it out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne good to have you back again. I am trying to catch up too, have a lot of last weeks to go as well. Glad you are feeling so much better. Now you just need to remember that you must consider yourself, maybe even before others! 

cvmo56 (a deeply profound message from the rabbitt who has hopped onto the desk and is exploring- and boy is there plenty to explore.

Well I have just returned her to her hutch- decided that wandering around behind the computer when she loves chewing electrical cords was maybe not a good idea. She did look cute though


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Myunderstanding is that public patients go home that day or the next, with daily visits from a midwife. Some of the private hospitals keep them in for a similar length but then pay for them and the father to stay in a hotel with a midwife on duty 24 hours for about 5 days I think it is (one of the hospitals uses the Hilton- maybe they all do, it could be that they all share the facilities and the midwife). This sounds like a good way to me- You don't need to be in hospital as you aren't sick, but it gives a chance to recover and to get feeding established in a nicer environment than hospitl. 
But many women seem to want to go straight home. My niece in law (if there is such a thing) choose to go home the same day despite having 4 at home already including a 18 month boy- [personally I would have been glad of the chance to rest and get used to the new one before handling the rest of the kids as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

It is beautiful at night with all the lights.



thewren said:


> i just never think of london being that it up.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Our oldest and youngest DSs have a very eclectic taste in music as do DH and I and they like everything from oldies, country rock and todays stuff. Middle son tends to stick to icky stuff, metal, rap Im not even sure what its called.


"noise"? :lol:[/quote]

But DH thinks that the stuff I have been playing tonight courtesy of the KTP is noise.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

lol I spelt it wrong and I 4got the cream lol We also have the ready made one and must admit I have 1 in the cupboard but being diabetic I am not supposed to eat anything like that anymore. Must admit I do sometimes though lol


darowil said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > Here in the UK condensed milk and evaporated milk are 2 different things. You can whip evap milk and it will thicken up if you do it long enough and keep it in the fridge for at least 24 hours before you try whipping it. Don't think you can whip condensed milk as it is already very thick, I use it to make banoffi pie, you boil the can of condenced milk in a pan of water without opening it for several hours, slice some bananas and spread them out in a cooked pastry case ppour the condensed milk over the top and leave to get cold before serving yummyyyyyyy]
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> lol I spelt it wrong and I 4got the cream lol We also have the ready made one and must admit I have 1 in the cupboard but being diabetic I am not supposed to eat anything like that anymore. Must admit I do sometimes though lol


No both spellings according to Wikipedia are correct (with yours being the orginal)- but yes you can't have it without the cream!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> OK now for the promised items. A few photos- mainly if not all birds.
> The WW Fruit Mince Pies.
> 
> The pies sound very good, they will make a good addition to Thanksgiving.
> Lovely photos, the tree is rather interesting looking.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Your table looks lovely. Very festive and inviting! What time should we arrive???
> ...


i might have difficulty getting there but I have never had a Thanksgiving meal so I would appreciate coming too! (after all Thursday is only 2 hours away for me- and it will be Thursday for Lurker).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The HMS Belfast, a definite see the next time I am in London. The lights reflecting on the water was very nice.


I was going to ask about the gerkin- but is that it hiding at the edge? A very strange looking building that one I must say.
Wetting my appetite no end to go back- but now its looking like I won't get my hoped for trip next year.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > The HMS Belfast, a definite see the next time I am in London. The lights reflecting on the water was very nice.
> ...


I do believe it is hiding on the edge. It is odd looking, that is what makes it interesting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > I am so off on my days I have been trying to hurry and finish catching up so I could go to the new KTP and get started there! LOL I have a six day weekend so I can decorate the house and work on some Christmas gifts, guess I am eager to start my weekend. Went with a friend last night and saw another friend of ours who is a medium. I have had readings done by her for years, beyond that she is just a beautiful soul and I love spending time with her I feel much more centered and grounded after. We share our birthday, though she is one year younger than I and last night we discovered that our mothers share their birthday also.
> ...


I loved that ride when I took the girls there back in 1999 . We had a 2 day pass and used the first day during school holidays. Next time every one had gone back to school and more often than not we just round and round on the rides without needing to get off. We went on this one near the end of a long day and it was so restfull and peaceful we went round a number of times.
We were on our way back to Australia in a few weeks so figured their was no point in them doing a few weeks of the new school year when the school systems were so different. Much of what we did was educational but not all of it (well I guess at a stretch you could argue Disneyland was couldn't you? ). I remember when Walt Disney died and worrying that it might be the end of Disneyland (it was a 1 hour show on TV every week and we all loved to watch it). Somehow I think my childhood fears weren't warranted.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> my family is having our thanksgiving supper. we are bringing dad home first time in 2 months. he will stay till evening. i know it will be emotional for us all. i just hope this satisfys him for a bit. i know we tell him stuff and he forgets it the next time you see him. i hope its not a stressful time and he and mom can enjoy themselves. To everyone celebrating i wish you all the best time with families and to the others, i just wish you good thoughts. Bless each and every one here. Good friends, you can't beat that.


Do hope the day goes well- and that your father going back is not too traumatic. It could be that he is tired out that he is glad to get back!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Yes if our worst weather for the summer (let alone a number of summers) was a week around 35 we would be delighted. But at least we don't have every day around the old century for months. on end.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > OK now for the promised items. A few photos- mainly if not all birds.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah I have caught up on this week- just in time to go to bed. And maybe not too many posts overnight as so manyof you will be preparing for Thanksgiving. Hope you all have a great time (is Friday a holiday too? Mind you I still have a lot of last weeks to catch up on, but Sam has kindly posted the links I need (just for me I know Sam, thank you so much for making my life easier- in such a vital thing as finding the last KTP!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


Too right, Thursday here, although only 1-16 am.!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > I am so off on my days I have been trying to hurry and finish catching up so I could go to the new KTP and get started there! LOL I have a six day weekend so I can decorate the house and work on some Christmas gifts, guess I am eager to start my weekend. Went with a friend last night and saw another friend of ours who is a medium. I have had readings done by her for years, beyond that she is just a beautiful soul and I love spending time with her I feel much more centered and grounded after. We share our birthday, though she is one year younger than I and last night we discovered that our mothers share their birthday also.
> ...


beautiful dance of he and his wife. Our office is closed Thursday and Friday and as I still have 6 vacation days for the year to use I am taking Monday and Tuesday off also. Then in three weeks I have 2 more days and then we are sposed to be open till noon on Christmas Eve and New Years Eve as they are on Mondays this year I am taking a half day each day so will have four day weekends then and will carry one day over to next year. Since we are out on our own, (just my boss and I now) he really doesn't want me taking a whole week off until we find someone who can fill in while I am gone so I have been adding vaca days to holidays all year to get as much time as I can without being gone 5 working days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Our office is closed Thursday and Friday and as I still have 6 vacation days for the year to use I am taking Monday and Tuesday off also. Then in three weeks I have 2 more days and then we are sposed to be open till noon on Christmas Eve and New Years Eve as they are on Mondays this year I am taking a half day each day so will have four day weekends then and will carry one day over to next year. Since we are out on our own, (just my boss and I now) he really doesn't want me taking a whole week off until we find someone who can fill in while I am gone so I have been adding vaca days to holidays all year to get as much time as I can without being gone 5 working days.


That sounds like a good compromise- and you sound like you will have almost as much time off as at work for the rest of the year. But will you then need to do what should have been done of the days you take off when you get back?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > how far do they live from you kate?
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> OK now for the promised items. A few photos- mainly if not all birds.
> The WW Fruit Mince Pies.
> Makes 12, 4PPs each.
> Ingredients
> ...


The photos are great- I will be sticking to my real mince pies- my one Christmas treat this year[unless I do some mint creams with cherry centres for the SIL again- he thought they were great last time- partly because the mold is quite big!]


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> OK now for the promised items. A few photos- mainly if not all birds.
> The WW Fruit Mince Pies.
> Makes 12, 4PPs each.
> Ingredients
> ...


the black swans are beautiful! And the downed tree could almost be Nessie on land to my eye.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Your table looks lovely. Very festive and inviting! What time should we arrive???
> ...


Beautiful table... add another setting and chair please... what a wonderful time we would have if only ;-)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> how far do they live from you kate?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Seems I missed the arrival... Congratulations Kate!!! Best wishes and sweet prayers for the family!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> The HMS Belfast, a definite see the next time I am in London. The lights reflecting on the water was very nice.


Nana Caren, the pictures are beautiful.. would so love to pack up and take a trip to London.. ahhhhh the dreams ;-)


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Our office is closed Thursday and Friday and as I still have 6 vacation days for the year to use I am taking Monday and Tuesday off also. Then in three weeks I have 2 more days and then we are sposed to be open till noon on Christmas Eve and New Years Eve as they are on Mondays this year I am taking a half day each day so will have four day weekends then and will carry one day over to next year. Since we are out on our own, (just my boss and I now) he really doesn't want me taking a whole week off until we find someone who can fill in while I am gone so I have been adding vaca days to holidays all year to get as much time as I can without being gone 5 working days.
> ...


Yes unfortunately it will all be there waiting for me to welcome me back to work. Thats okay though the break does me good.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > The HMS Belfast, a definite see the next time I am in London. The lights reflecting on the water was very nice.
> ...


If you get a chance to go, take it. It is beautiful. I am missing London a lot today.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

You are so funny Kate. Enjoying your excitement along with you. Hugs. Dancer



KateB said:


> I'm very lucky Sam, they only live about half a mile away, so easy to see them all. I've knitted him a blanket with teddies on it and of course a blue 'Gypsycream' teddy wearing a hoodie with 'Luke' on it. They have been very lucky to have friends who have handed on so many baby clothes that I've been telling people not to buy him anything for under 1 year old. I think they may have to change him half a dozen times a day to wear them all before he outgrows them! :lol: They got home from hospital last night so I got my 'fix'! Even got to change his dirty nappy.....aren't disposables the easiest thing in the world! I know they may not be as environmentally friendly as our old terry nappies, but no smelly nappy pail?........that's a big bonus IMHO. I'll stop now, in grave danger of becoming a baby bore...........what do you mean 'becoming' says you! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > The HMS Belfast, a definite see the next time I am in London. The lights reflecting on the water was very nice.
> ...


with you there Marianne! Good to see you have caught up with us- I gather it was a good break?!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I have the same issue nothing close to where I am to meet and knit. :thumbdown:[/quote]

Re: Knitting Guild Meetings.
What a shame. At least you have us and the regular KP and what inspiration we get from here too and even our own designers!!! We will be here for you.
Oh no, I see I cut off the name of the above remark. Will see if I can find it. :roll:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pictures. My sister raised Emus for a number of years so are quite familiar with their uniqueness. I believe they used their way of running as a model for one of the dinosaurs in Jurassic Park. I have a couple of Emu Eggs here along with some of their lacy gorgeous feathers. Very interesting bird. They sound very much like a didjeridu.



darowil said:


> OK now for the promised items. A few photos- mainly if not all birds.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I have the same issue nothing close to where I am to meet and knit. :thumbdown:


Re: Knitting Guild Meetings.
What a shame. At least you have us and the regular KP and what inspiration we get from here too and even our own designers!!! We will be here for you.[/quote]

We live in an awkward city- it can take two hours travel easily to some parts- consequently the only KP member I am close to, and I have not yet managed to meet up. Besides if we were to meet it would probably be at the local pool, getting in a bit of 'aqua-cise' . My knitting 'buddy' of several years is computer shy- but she and I can knit and chat easily all afternoon!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Nana Caren, I hope you will be able to visit London again soon, sounds that you really enjoyed the visit! I feel that way at times about New York City, was there for 4 days a few years ago, it got under my skin as they say. If I could afford to live there I would have moved in a heart beat! My family thinks I'm nuts, LOL.. but something about the "feel" of the city just stuck in me. Oh well, as they say if wishes were horses then beggars would ride.. :lol: 
I had friends from Texas stop in yesterday.. was quite a surprise.. they were on their way to Penn, made a detour to visit with my Mom especially. We had a wonderful visit though too short for either of us. But they may stop back again on their way home from the holiday. 
I managed to get 3 dozen of 4 different types of cookies baked for Thursday. Today I am making the pies. I was fortunate to find my favorite apples while on my camping trip, Arkansas Blacks.. wonderful for their crunch and sweet but tart.. so will make 2 apple pies (one for Daniel to take home) an apple crisp.. his favorite.. Lemon.. haven't decided if "ice box" style or just regular.. with the price of pecans so high, am saving those for Christmas  
I envy those with formal dinning rooms, I so miss mine especially during the holidays.. but we will be a smaller group tomorrow so our table will accommodate and will set up tables buffet style for serving. Not a fancy dinner this year.. just not up to all the fuss and muss.. my turkey is marinating, I will pre-cook the sweet potatoes so they will be ready for Daniel to finish off (is what he requested) Green bean casserole of course.. corn casserole, garlic mashed potatoes, steamed broccoli and rolls.. (gravy and cranberry sauce naturally) 
Daniel is coming in tonight to help with all the cooking.. really everything is pretty simple to prepare.. he did inform me that he is bringing a turkey with him.. wants me to fry it before he heads home so that he and his roommates can have a meal on Sunday evening. I have a bag that will keep it hot and I'm sure there will be plenty of leftovers, if not.. I have extra sweet potatoes and such to add to their special meal. 
Cindi cleaned the entire house yesterday.. is going to do a quick swipe through in the morning.. I just laugh because we are just going to be "us" here for dinner.. Mom, C, Daniel and our best friend Deb.. she is more like a sister to both of us..D even calls her Aunt Deb, LOL.. no football will be allowed.. though I'm sure there will be lap tops open and some serious bargain hunting happening ;-) 
We've always done a black Friday shopping trip.. have decided that it is becoming insane and totally against the employees of the stores with the sales starting on Thursday evening, some even all day! Given that someone has to be working, I just am of the mind that everything should close and let the meaning of the day be more important than the almighty dollar!!! Sorry, I have friends that have to work retail and they cannot be with their families as they are having to work or face the consequences, this is just not right, next they will take away Christmas holiday from them. Sorry.. I'm off my soap box and stepping back into the crowd..


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

From what I am gathering, there are a lot that are suspected of having Asperger's. I had also heard that Einstein was dyslexic. Not sure if that was true either. But if these people all have it, they are surely brilliant in their fields. My niece has a son that has been diagnosed with it in Albury Wodonga on the New South Wales -Victorian border as well as B's grandson who lives in Melbourne, Australia.

http://www.healthguideinfo.com/aspergers-syndrome/p94024/

http://www.healthguideinfo.com/living-with-autism/p79586/



darowil said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget, Bill Gates has Aspergers which is part of the Autism Spectrum.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Lurker2, it was a fantastic break!!!! Had you in thoughts wishing you could see the beauty of this area.. I thought I had picked up my camera.. but it was the old camera and it has a cracked lens. I did find two arrowheads.. the campground host took them to his camper and cleaned them up.. (caked with something that had a terrible odor) I'll try to remember to post a picture of them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh so you know about the Mennonites. My mother was one so I grew up with herbs and homeopathic methods.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

DeannaP said:


> Wow!! I am actually caught up!! this will probably be the last time this week too!! Just wanted to say Hi to everyone, & I am glad all the prayers have been working.
> Heres a quick and easy recipe for you to try.
> Penne Pasta Bake
> 
> ...


Oh Yummm... Deanna.. thank you!! My family loves pasta dishes and I use the Jimmy Dean Italian sausage in the roll for most of our dishes. Very little grease in those!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh my gosh, are they ever nice. Thank you for sharing them with us.



Angora1 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


How I would love it if I could share this meal with all of you. I think the turkey is big enough. DH will have to do the lifting. Still need another portable table from the basement to put things on. Will just have to do a repeat if you all don't make it on time. I used to do two Thanksgivings for Bill's family when half came at one time and left and the other half at another time. Glad I'm not doing that but would do it for you all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Oh my gosh, are they ever nice. Thank you for sharing them with us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


we can always dream! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> we can always dream! :thumbup: :lol:


Yes we can. ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Beautiful table... add another setting and chair please... what a wonderful time we would have if only ;-)


Perhaps someday. I do have an aunt down in Atlanta. She is older than my mother and younger than my Aunt Mill who is like a mother to me, so probably about 90. My sisters and I should get down to see her. Maybe if that happens we could meet somewhere near your house. One of those restaurants you go to. Would be so much fun. So now you have to stay healthy for our meeting someday. Your place is set. :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > 5mm, add a pinch of cumin. YUM!!!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know why but couldn't get picture to load. 2nd try.
> ...


Thank you. The dishes aren't expensive ones that I will be using, not in photo, they are roses with gold. Were gotten back in the days when they gave out dishes at movie theaters and grocery stores and they were quite inexpensive. Mom got them and gave them to me. Really pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Good Morning KTPers. It is a foggy morning here. Waiting for the sun to break through. I had a great sleep last night. I shut a lot of the heat vents down in my apartment and it is still up to 80*F in here with the furnace still running. Guess it will be a lot of open windows this winter. I am hoping to do some more knitting on my Christmas Stocking today. I need to get it done so I can get on with the next project. I have gotten through the hardest part now so should be almost clear sailing from here on in. Christmas is too quickly approaching and I have to mail a few things out West. Mostly I send cheques or gift cards due to the postage. Canada is nuts on their postage rates. It should be a nice quiet day today. 
Last night, B came for a nice steak dinner (got to try out my new George Forman Grill and it is great and easy to clean) and then he fixed the slider on my screen door and the entryway shelf. Now I can properly hang my coats at the front door again. He sure is a good man and I appreciate all he does for me. Of course, I try to help him back. I want to go clean his suite and I also want to help him get firewood in for the fireplace. 
Will be checking in throughout the day. (hugs from me to you) Dancer


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

It is not the expensiveness of the dishes. It is how you feel about them that counts. I remember Mom and Dad getting some from the grocery store I believe, with dogwood designs on them. We sure had a lot of dishes. But they were here good dishes. Dogwoods are the BC flower emblem. I think my sister has them put away for our kids later on. 
I have a very nice china set that I started to collect when I was 18, piece by piece. Almost have the whole set for a dozen people now. My DD says she wants them however she does not like the design on them. Hmmmm She figures she is my only daughter so should get all my stuff. She may be very surprised one day. I will also have DIL. 



Angora1 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

We should all have such happy wonderful memories. Never worry about sharing them with us. For those that do not have such wonderful memories, it is wonderful to hear and for those of us that have them, we can think of our own great memories. After all, this is the time to be thankful for them. 



Marianne818 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > phuueeeee, am I glad it was a *welcome guest* and not an intruder searching for my stash!!!
> ...


Because my stash room is in another room and there was no noise in that room!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Maybe we could just have an outdoor feast where we all bring a dish, during the Summer Months. Wouldn't that be awesome. No big time housecleaning. Also we bring our own chairs, dishes and cutlery and wash our own. Just a nice outdoor affair, playing some of the great songs that have been shared here this week, maybe even bring tents and campers and have a bon fire etc. Now wouldn't that be awesome? Now we need a central location we could all gather at.



Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

radar said:


> I am happy as all get out to see that there is Christmas music in the mall at least in the USA. Our Thanksgiving was last month, and I would give anyting to have Christmas music and the word Christmas plastered all over. In Canada we don't want to offend anyone so you don't hear or see decorations and about as close as it comes is Happy "Holidays". Sorry it is Merry Christmas!!!
> Haveing said that I hate that kids only look for the gifts and don't know the real reason for Christmas. The revernce is not there. My ex and I, we used to make a big deal of it at our house (I have no GC's)and so my So's GC's are what there is and a greedier lot of little pigs I have never seen. My S other has been so put off by their ripping of paper and acting like lunatics just to get to what is inside with not thought of what it is, who gave it to them, just throw it behind them and on to the next. Over in 10 mins and that is it. My S O has not bought any gifts for two years for either Christmas or their Birthdays' as it is painful to watch this behaviour,we just cringe, and then to be told that a lovely guitar was "a piece of garbage" and the strings summarily yanked off and broken. $300.00 is not garbage for a 7 year old. So since this, nothing has been forthcoming from dear old gramps. Spending gobs of money for stuff no one wants. Knitted gifts for one family are ruined with grape juice and never seen again. I don't knit for them either. They are a thankless lot. They haven't asked why there isn't anything coming for gifts, but I think they know why. No one says anything. We carry on as usual.


Radar, our Christmas gifting got out of control a few years ago when my younger son was about 12, (geeze that seems like only last year) anyway, I was shocked at the way everything happened and the day everyone was getting ready to leave I had "the talk" with them and told them that from now on I was putting a spending limit on each person and that I hoped they would do the same. Each put in their opinions and we came up with a satisfactory limit, plus everyone has to "make" something. This is a bit funny at times for my DS's and my DIL are not crafty types at all. It is fun to see what they come up with and I have some very dear items that are more special than all the store bought.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

The marble runs are absolutely fantastic. Wonderful workmanship.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Marianne, I love that idea. Especially everyone making something. I have told B that I want us to make our gifts this year to each other. I know his funds are very low and I love the made gifts so very much. They have so much love in them.



Marianne818 said:


> radar said:
> 
> 
> > I am happy as all get out to see that there is Christmas music in the mall at least in the USA. Our Thanksgiving was last month, and I would give anyting to have Christmas music and the word Christmas plastered all over. In Canada we don't want to offend anyone so you don't hear or see decorations and about as close as it comes is Happy "Holidays". Sorry it is Merry Christmas!!!
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > OK now for the promised items. A few photos- mainly if not all birds.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sunday is drawing to a close here- the sun has almost set, and the birds are all roosting. The neighbourhood has been quiet- only the odd aircraft, no mowers out because it has been too wet, or the grass has already been cut. A few stray fireworks left over from Guy Fawkes. On my buddy list the only person showing as online is Sam- but he hardly ever logs out- maybe he is jigsaw puzzling. To the many friends, visible and invisible, hugs and prayers for continued health- it will be good when we hear how Marianne has enjoyed her time away in the camp. I wonder if people are daunted by the enormous number of pages we are clocking up?
> Sam, I wonder how those puppies of yours are? have any more found their forever homes yet? Are you still able to have them outside?


Lurker2, your words paint a serene setting for sure! And YES, this group does love to chat it up as they say :thumbup: :thumbup: but I am trying to "catch up" this morning before the morning routine starts. Have missed you all so very much!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Tonight's sky Nov 21 2013 @ 3:45pm,not as spectacular as the last lot,but nice to watch the sun going down....its usually to cloudy to see it here in Fife


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks so peaceful and tranquil.



agnescr said:


> Tonight's sky Nov 21 2013 @ 3:45pm,not as spectacular as the last lot,but nice to watch the sun going down....its usually to cloudy to see it here in Fife


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Glorious sunset photos in Fife! Thanks for sharing. I love an orange sunset as that is what I always saw on the prairies! Beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Tonight's sky Nov 21 2013 @ 3:45pm,not as spectacular as the last lot,but nice to watch the sun going down....its usually to cloudy to see it here in Fife


I love the photos! reminds me so of Autumn last year!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunday is drawing to a close here- the sun has almost set, and the birds are all roosting. The neighbourhood has been quiet- only the odd aircraft, no mowers out because it has been too wet, or the grass has already been cut. A few stray fireworks left over from Guy Fawkes. On my buddy list the only person showing as online is Sam- but he hardly ever logs out- maybe he is jigsaw puzzling. To the many friends, visible and invisible, hugs and prayers for continued health- it will be good when we hear how Marianne has enjoyed her time away in the camp. I wonder if people are daunted by the enormous number of pages we are clocking up?
> ...


 :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello folks! Been a busy morning here.
Darowil loved the pictures especially of the black swan. I'd never seen black ones though knew they existed.
agnescr loved the sunset photos.
Marianne so glad you had a good camping time and are on the mend now. Sounds like you will have a wonderful Thanksgiving, too.

At 9 a.m. this morning DH and I took our pug SaraLulu to the vet and had her put down. There were tears but the vet assured us it was the wise decision to make. DH buried her in the plot we have designated for beloved pets. A sad day but I have peace that we gave her one last wonderful gift in that she is now at rest and not suffering.

I have cleaning and baking to do today and DH accepted an invitation to go to a park for a cookout with friends at 2 p.m. Also have to make another trip to feed friends animals again late afternoon. Guess I have the evening to get ready for tomorrow. Will make dressing, cook bean, squash & zuchinni, and pumpkin pie tonight. Also will peel grapefruit and oranges for a fruit salad mix. Long night so I'm going to enjoy KTP for now.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I am so very sorry Gwen. I know you love your fur babies as much as I do. Big hug for you.



Gweniepooh said:


> Hello folks! Been a busy morning here.
> Darowil loved the pictures especially of the black swan. I'd never seen black ones though knew they existed.
> agnescr loved the sunset photos.
> Marianne so glad you had a good camping time and are on the mend now. Sounds like you will have a wonderful Thanksgiving, too.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Hurry!!!! http://bit.ly/SC2zFq


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Just wanted to send this greeting to the American's Celebrating Thanksgiving. Have an awesome Day. Hugs from Me to You Dancer


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello folks! Been a busy morning here.
> Darowil loved the pictures especially of the black swan. I'd never seen black ones though knew they existed.
> agnescr loved the sunset photos.
> Marianne so glad you had a good camping time and are on the mend now. Sounds like you will have a wonderful Thanksgiving, too.
> ...


Always a tough call, Gwen, but you are right she is no longer suffering. do you plant something for the fur babies?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No however there are daffodils and daylilies in the plot where they are buried so every spring they bloom. We also have a slab of marble to mark the grave(s).

Always a tough call, Gwen, but you are right she is no longer suffering. do you plant something for the fur babies?[/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

What a lovely tribute to them.



Gweniepooh said:


> No however there are daffodils and daylilies in the plot where they are buried so every spring they bloom. We also have a slab of marble to mark the grave(s).
> 
> Always a tough call, Gwen, but you are right she is no longer suffering. do you plant something for the fur babies?


[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

cute!


Sq_Dancer said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjH4BGNSxJw&feature=endscreen


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Gwenie, I'm so sorry to hear about Saralulu. My heart goes out to you and I will be thinking of you and DH all day.
XO
A BIG HUG FROM PONTUF


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello folks! Been a busy morning here.
> Darowil loved the pictures especially of the black swan. I'd never seen black ones though knew they existed.
> agnescr loved the sunset photos.
> Marianne so glad you had a good camping time and are on the mend now. Sounds like you will have a wonderful Thanksgiving, too.
> ...


So sorry ..its always sad to loose a beloved pet,harder still when you have to make the decision in their best interest.but you that there is no way you would see them suffer xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So sorry, Gwenie...it is a sad day for you but am glad you're thinking of the blessings and joy you brought to her life and how much she gave you in return. Memories are great!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Saw this and it makes you think, doesn't it?


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Tonight's sky Nov 21 2013 @ 3:45pm,not as spectacular as the last lot,but nice to watch the sun going down....its usually to cloudy to see it here in Fife


What a beautiful evening!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Hello folks! Been a busy morning here.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Hurry!!!! http://bit.ly/SC2zFq


LOL!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

So sorry Gwenie, hugs to you, she will be with you still!



Gweniepooh said:


> Hello folks! Been a busy morning here.
> Darowil loved the pictures especially of the black swan. I'd never seen black ones though knew they existed.
> agnescr loved the sunset photos.
> Marianne so glad you had a good camping time and are on the mend now. Sounds like you will have a wonderful Thanksgiving, too.
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Saw this and it makes you think, doesn't it?


I worked retail many years and gave up holidays all in the support of profits. Thus I never shop holidays, black Fridays or any big promo impulse "bargain" days ever. Stay home enjoy a bit of piece.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and don't forget all those starving children in china.

sam



darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha, how can anyone not enjoy pb and toast for their brekkie every day?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

never kate - we love you being baby boring - isn't that what babies are for?

i have a friend in arizona who just had a baby - and is using cloth diapers - heidi about rolled over and threw up - lol. unfortunately she doesn't worry too much about the environment.

sam



KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > how far do they live from you kate?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just noticed my type - ooops.

sorry myfanwy

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > how long would you cook in myfanwy?
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Saw this and it makes you think, doesn't it?


I work for the NHS in the UK and always work most public holidays and either Christmas Day and Boxing Day or New years day and the 2nd January and accept it as part of my work contract
will also add I also work alternate week ends...roll on January when I retire :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I worked retail also for a long time. As a matter of fact, for a long time I worked at the service desk so my work continued long after the holiday with returns. I do not like crowds anymore. and yes, would much rather not worry about all the sales etc after the holidays and stay home and relax. There are other things far more important.



Ask4j said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Saw this and it makes you think, doesn't it?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the recipe darowil - that sounds really good.

is that a koala bear in the tree?

i was trying to estimate how tall the emu was but couldn't - how tall are they? and are they dangerous to be around?

sam

the black swans were beautiful.



darowil said:


> OK now for the promised items. A few photos- mainly if not all birds.
> The WW Fruit Mince Pies.
> Makes 12, 4PPs each.
> Ingredients
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Saw this and it makes you think, doesn't it?
> ...


And when I was a full time RN working in the hospital and as the Director of Nursing in a retirement home, and when I was working as an ambulance attendant, you did not ask for holidays off. Why? because there were people who needed your skills and expertise in order for them to live and survive. You worked at the job you chose to do when you were hired. And yes, you do know and do realize that there are people who get to have the holidays off from work. And you do not begrudge them that as you chose a different employment for your own reasons. That does not mean you cant celebrate! You just celebrate differently and perhaps at another time of the day. It is all good that we are free to even be able to have celebrations. I take a great delight in the holidays and celebrate all year long for the good things in life, and cry when there are interruptions in the good life. :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too funny darowil -

before heather and dan (oldest daughter and husband) had children they loved to put jigsaw puzzles together. they said they could put anything together. i sent them a huge round puzzle of a rose window - printed on both sides - the back side being a quarter turn around from the front side - and i sent it in a paper bag with no picture. they eventually put it together. i would still be working on it - i think it had like 1500 pieces.

sam



darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > nittergma said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful rabbit darowil - no wonder you enjoyed holding her - but they are great nibblers.

sam



darowil said:


> Marianne good to have you back again. I am trying to catch up too, have a lot of last weeks to go as well. Glad you are feeling so much better. Now you just need to remember that you must consider yourself, maybe even before others!
> 
> cvmo56 (a deeply profound message from the rabbitt who has hopped onto the desk and is exploring- and boy is there plenty to explore.
> 
> Well I have just returned her to her hutch- decided that wandering around behind the computer when she loves chewing electrical cords was maybe not a good idea. She did look cute though


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks for the recipe darowil - that sounds really good.
> is that a koala bear in the tree?
> i was trying to estimate how tall the emu was but couldn't - how tall are they? and are they dangerous to be around?
> sam
> ...


Well, I am trying to envision getting one of their legs to fit into the roaster for a Thanksgiving drumstick. No matter which way I juggle the leg around, it wont even fit into my oven!!! hahah, yah, some big bird for sure! And you wouldn't have to cook the whole bird -- its one drumstick for everyone!:thumbup:

Nice use of figs going into the fruit mince!  :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just wanted to drop by and 'catch up' Finally have managed to read all the pages!

I want to take this time to wish all my American friends a wonderful Thanksgiving day -with lots family, friends, and food. If you are alone, I wish I could visit with you --if you are with your loved ones, I wish I could visit with you too. My thoughts are with all my American Friends.

Shirley - (designer)from cooooold, Calgary, -*it is a winter wonderland here -- I would love to send the weather down as a Thanksgiving present to those who are sweltering in the heat* (isn't Thanksgiving a great day for sharing our blessings????) -- Have a great day everyone! :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dancer - i read somewhere - maybe on here - if you put damp paper towels on your george foreman and close the lid for a while it is very easy to clean up. sounds like you had no trouble.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Good Morning KTPers. It is a foggy morning here. Waiting for the sun to break through. I had a great sleep last night. I shut a lot of the heat vents down in my apartment and it is still up to 80*F in here with the furnace still running. Guess it will be a lot of open windows this winter. I am hoping to do some more knitting on my Christmas Stocking today. I need to get it done so I can get on with the next project. I have gotten through the hardest part now so should be almost clear sailing from here on in. Christmas is too quickly approaching and I have to mail a few things out West. Mostly I send cheques or gift cards due to the postage. Canada is nuts on their postage rates. It should be a nice quiet day today.
> Last night, B came for a nice steak dinner (got to try out my new George Forman Grill and it is great and easy to clean) and then he fixed the slider on my screen door and the entryway shelf. Now I can properly hang my coats at the front door again. He sure is a good man and I appreciate all he does for me. Of course, I try to help him back. I want to go clean his suite and I also want to help him get firewood in for the fireplace.
> Will be checking in throughout the day. (hugs from me to you) Dancer


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Emus are about 6'6" high. My sister cooked one for Christmas one year and she ate a lot of their meat. The eggs are about the length of a man's hand and are dark green in colour. Sort of a speckled egg. The feathers are lacy and two feathers to one quill. They have more oil which is used for a lot of cosmetic purposes and healing purposes. Almost every part of the Emu can be used for something. I found that due to the lack of fat on the birds, there is not alot of flavor to them and so they use a lot of spices to compensate.



thewren said:


> thanks for the recipe darowil - that sounds really good.
> 
> is that a koala bear in the tree?
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a glorious color agnes - thank you for sharing.

sam



agnescr said:


> Tonight's sky Nov 21 2013 @ 3:45pm,not as spectacular as the last lot,but nice to watch the sun going down....its usually to cloudy to see it here in Fife


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sam, I was surprised at how easy it was to clean up. Just loved it and it was quick.



thewren said:


> dancer - i read somewhere - maybe on here - if you put damp paper towels on your george foreman and close the lid for a while it is very easy to clean up. sounds like you had no trouble.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - so sorry for your loss of saralulu - yes it was a gift to her but not an easy one for you to give - healing thought coming your way.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Hello folks! Been a busy morning here.
> Darowil loved the pictures especially of the black swan. I'd never seen black ones though knew they existed.
> agnescr loved the sunset photos.
> Marianne so glad you had a good camping time and are on the mend now. Sounds like you will have a wonderful Thanksgiving, too.
> ...


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

So sorry Gwen, I know you will miss her with all your being, but you gave her a great life and she is now at peace and free from harm, hugs to you and yours xx


Gweniepooh said:


> Hello folks! Been a busy morning here.
> Darowil loved the pictures especially of the black swan. I'd never seen black ones though knew they existed.
> agnescr loved the sunset photos.
> Marianne so glad you had a good camping time and are on the mend now. Sounds like you will have a wonderful Thanksgiving, too.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will all celebrate with you agnes.

sam



agnescr said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Saw this and it makes you think, doesn't it?
> ...


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

I worked in the private care sector, in residential homes for people with learning difficulties, and was either working or on call over the holidays, we tried to give staff either Christmas or new year off and worked the shifts mainly by volunteering to do either days, it usually worked out fine for all. The staff that worked made sure the people we cared for had a great time, some staff would have been on their own so enjoyed it as much as our clients. I really miss both the staff and clients at the first home I worked at, they mostly were autistic with some challenging behaviors, a couple were also blind. We had 1 young man in a wheelchair who was charming untill he tried to run you down with his electric chair lol. I have some very good memories of that time.


agnescr said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Saw this and it makes you think, doesn't it?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't know if it has appeared on your computers or not but right above where i am writing this is a advertisement for "virtual piggy" - a place where "kid can shop online safely". for some reason this really aggravates me - i just think this is carrying things a bit too far. talk about losing the meaning of the holiday season. just my humble opinion.

sam


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

At the moment I don't see any adds because I have a programme called ad-muncher, I got it free from giveaway of the day but the licence expires in a few weeks and I either have to pay for it or it will stop working, I'm not looking forward to that but can't realy justify the expense now both me and my husband have retired 


thewren said:


> i don't know if it has appeared on your computers or not but right above where i am writing this is a advertisement for "virtual piggy" - a place where "kid can shop online safely". for some reason this really aggravates me - i just think this is carrying things a bit too far. talk about losing the meaning of the holiday season. just my humble opinion.
> 
> sam


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't know if it has appeared on your computers or not but right above where i am writing this is a advertisement for "virtual piggy" - a place where "kid can shop online safely". for some reason this really aggravates me - i just think this is carrying things a bit too far. talk about losing the meaning of the holiday season. just my humble opinion.
> 
> sam


I agree with you l00% Sam. Christmas is becoming so 
commercialized it is a shame. I wish we could start a movement to go back to Christmas past - where decorations don't go up in the stores until at least Dec. 1st - even later than that, and advertisements are not directed at Children.

Our family decided a few years ago to only give funny, or very small gifts to adults -minimal cost - more for the fun than the gift -- just give to the children and not huge gifts to them - then each family gives to 
a charity they choose. My husband and I give to our homeless shelter - winters here are bitterly cold and each year we lose someone to the bitter weather. We are trying to go back to decorating the way we used to -- remember the chains we made out of paper? last year my 8 year old grand daughter made 6 of them in Christmas colors for the tree and across the door tops - she had such fun -We also strung (?) popcorn and put that on the tree, and it brought back lots of memories for us 'oldies'. It is a shame that Christmas is so commercialized.

Designer


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I like getting rid of some of the commercialism. I do enjoy the light displays though. I used to give way too much to my kids for Christmas and I think it is a shock now that they get so little in comparison. However, I do not think it made them better people for getting so much. I think your idea Designer of giving to those really needing it is more what we should be doing. I would dearly like to give back to the shelter I was in but have to be out of it for a year before I can do that. So maybe next Christmas. I just find people get too greedy if they get too much. I personally like the gag gifts or the home made gifts.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> At 9 a.m. this morning DH and I took our pug SaraLulu to the vet and had her put down. There were tears but the vet assured us it was the wise decision to make. DH buried her in the plot we have designated for beloved pets. A sad day but I have peace that we gave her one last wonderful gift in that she is now at rest and not suffering.
> 
> i totally understand how you feel, we finally made that decision for our loved sheltie, bailey had been with us for 15 yrs. but i think when their quality of life is not the best, then you are doing the best thing for them. we are going to plant a sm flwer shrub there in remembrance of her. i said i wasn't going to feel bad about having it done, because we loved her and gave her a good home and spoiled her terribly. thinking of you


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wish i could convince my daughter to do that - their children get much too much - i wonder if they remember who gave them what.

it would be fun to return to the past when the blue laws were in force and the holidays were enjoyed one at a time. don't think big business would agree - after all - they are after out dollars don't you know.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i don't know if it has appeared on your computers or not but right above where i am writing this is a advertisement for "virtual piggy" - a place where "kid can shop online safely". for some reason this really aggravates me - i just think this is carrying things a bit too far. talk about losing the meaning of the holiday season. just my humble opinion.
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving all of you in the US and all others hope you have a pleasant end of the week. I'm cutting out until Friday.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

But we are the ones that are falling for it Sam. If the consumer did not fall for it, it would soon stop.



thewren said:


> i wish i could convince my daughter to do that - their children get much too much - i wonder if they remember who gave them what.
> 
> it would be fun to return to the past when the blue laws were in force and the holidays were enjoyed one at a time. don't think big business would agree - after all - they are after out dollars don't you know.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sam, not only do they not know who they got the presents from, but if you were to ask them a few days after Christmas what they got, for the most part, they do not remember.



thewren said:


> i wish i could convince my daughter to do that - their children get much too much - i wonder if they remember who gave them what.
> 
> it would be fun to return to the past when the blue laws were in force and the holidays were enjoyed one at a time. don't think big business would agree - after all - they are after out dollars don't you know.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

on another subject - someone posted a picture of some seven dwarfs yarn they had boughten from knitpicks - my question -how much yarn in a fingering weight would it take to knit a sweater on say 4/5 size needles. just curious. some of this sock yarn would make beautiful sweaters.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

true - true

one practice that really got to me was the first christmas that i spend with phyllis's family - everyone that came to visit got a show of what everyone got - to me a gross displace of misplaced manners - she became quite angry with me because i refused to do it - it just seemed so wrong.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Sam, not only do they not know who they got the presents from, but if you were to ask them a few days after Christmas what they got, for the most part, they do not remember.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if anyone's chakra needs healing you can go to 

www.chakrahealing.com

a three minute chakra test to find out which of your chakras are weak

another thing to worry about

lolololololololololololololololol

sam


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

See if this helps, Sam. http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2010/04/23/how-much-yarn-do-i-need.aspx



thewren said:


> on another subject - someone posted a picture of some seven dwarfs yarn they had boughten from knitpicks - my question -how much yarn in a fingering weight would it take to knit a sweater on say 4/5 size needles. just curious. some of this sock yarn would make beautiful sweaters.
> 
> sam


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh my gosh, most of my chakras are closed and two of them are weak. :-( :shock: :-( :shock: :-( :shock: :-(



thewren said:


> if anyone's chakra needs healing you can go to
> 
> www.chakrahealing.com
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> From what I am gathering, there are a lot that are suspected of having Asperger's. I had also heard that Einstein was dyslexic. Not sure if that was true either. But if these people all have it, they are surely brilliant in their fields. My niece has a son that has been diagnosed with it in Albury Wodonga on the New South Wales -Victorian border as well as B's grandson who lives in Melbourne, Australia.
> 
> http://www.healthguideinfo.com/aspergers-syndrome/p94024/
> 
> ...


It's becoming increasingly diagnosed. Hard to tell how much is increased awareness and how much an actual increase in frequency. I know many kids I went to school with probably had it but I wonder if it is harder for them to manage in some ways now. Social norms used to be clearer for example so that what they were told was correct was what the large majority of people would agree with and be doing, but today so much goes that it must be very hard to know what is acceptable and what not. And how do you learn what everything means when you can't just pick it up. Expectations are also increasing and while the push for equality means people with disabilties have increased oppurtunities Aspies do not fit that category. An ongoing concern for the parents on the support group is work- we are all concerned about how they will get jobs. In one sense repetitive jobs are good but many of them are very bright and so need a stimulating job as well- two things that often don't go together. Maybe this is why so many get into computers- the computer is programmed to behave in a certain way and normally does so. And when it doesn't do what is expected it is possible to work out why and fix it. But people do not always work the same way- and when others respond differently to what is expected Aspies don't know what to do about it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Thats OK then- wouldn't want the stash being taken. But then again assuming you got the insurance money imagine the fun it would be replacing it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Tonight's sky Nov 21 2013 @ 3:45pm,not as spectacular as the last lot,but nice to watch the sun going down....its usually to cloudy to see it here in Fife


The colours are lovely through the trees. Don't need to be spectacular to look wonderful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh
At 9 a.m. this morning DH and I took our pug SaraLulu to the vet and had her put down. There were tears but the vet assured us it was the wise decision to make. DH buried her in the plot we have designated for beloved pets. A sad day but I have peace that we gave her one last wonderful gift in that she is now at rest and not suffering.
.[/quote said:


> So sorry about your pug.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks for the recipe darowil - that sounds really good.
> 
> is that a koala bear in the tree?
> 
> ...


No kola in the tree.
Emus are tall birds- they would be around my height. Didn't think to get a comparison size with me- put in the adult and chick to show the difference. They could be dangerous I guess but I'm not awareof them actually harming people- I suspect though that if they felt threatened you wouldn't have much chance. My most memorable memory of an emu was driving one day and seeing an emu running towards the car. And then it was on the other side of the car- it had clearly jumped over the car. They can run very fast.We do not see emus as often as kangaroos (mind you there are many different types of kangaroos-especially if you include wallabies which are so similar- and only one type of emu).
If you want to know more about them here is the Wikipedia link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emu (have been reading this and it says there are 2 reported cases of emus attacking humans so I think it safe to say they are not aggressive towards humans)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> too funny darowil -
> 
> before heather and dan (oldest daughter and husband) had children they loved to put jigsaw puzzles together. they said they could put anything together. i sent them a huge round puzzle of a rose window - printed on both sides - the back side being a quarter turn around from the front side - and i sent it in a paper bag with no picture. they eventually put it together. i would still be working on it - i think it had like 1500 pieces.
> 
> ...


I'd be like you-still working on it.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> on another subject - someone posted a picture of some seven dwarfs yarn they had boughten from knitpicks - my question -how much yarn in a fingering weight would it take to knit a sweater on say 4/5 size needles. just curious. some of this sock yarn would make beautiful sweaters.
> 
> sam


How much yarn? --here's some handy charts to keep with you when shopping. As you can see there is a difference from one chart to the other so you need to make a judgement.

http://www.fiber2yarn.com/info/how_much_yarn.htm

and

http://cache.lionbrand.com/faq/96.html


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Well, I am trying to envision getting one of their legs to fit into the roaster for a Thanksgiving drumstick. No matter which way I juggle the leg around, it wont even fit into my oven!!! hahah, yah, some big bird for sure! And you wouldn't have to cook the whole bird -- its one drumstick for everyone!:thumbup:
> 
> Nice use of figs going into the fruit mince!  :thumbup:


Having a giggle here wondering about how to cook it's drumstick! let alone the whole bird. 
An example of how the Emu was cooked comes from the Arrernte of Central Australia who call it Kere ankerre:
"Emus are around all the time, in green times and dry times. You pluck the feathers out first, then pull out the crop from the stomach, and put in the feathers you've pulled out, and then singe it on the fire. You wrap the milk guts that you've pulled out into something [such as] gum leaves and cook them. When you've got the fat off, you cut the meat up and cook it on fire made from river red gum wood."[63] This comes from the Wikipedia article above- don't think I would want to try following this recipe!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Darowil - meant to say earlier what a wonderful rabbit. It made me think of one I had about 40+ years ago named...Buttermilk.

Inspite of how my day started we had a wonderful afternoon having a cookout with friends at a local park. And just to give you an example how God works in wonderous ways while there I saw a couple with a pug that looked just like my Saralulu. I walked down to the beach area next to the lake and played/petted their pug for awhile, talking to the couple who owned the pug sharing pug stories. It was very healing. 

I've attached a few pictures of the park where we had the picnic/cookout. It was very peaceful. The lake was so still you could see the trees reflected perfectly. Hope you enjoy them. It is about 10 miles from my home. DH took one of the guitars and he and DD took turns playing for us.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I am trying to envision getting one of their legs to fit into the roaster for a Thanksgiving drumstick. No matter which way I juggle the leg around, it wont even fit into my oven!!! hahah, yah, some big bird for sure! And you wouldn't have to cook the whole bird -- its one drumstick for everyone!:thumbup:
> ...


_____________________________________________________________________

The only way I can think of to cook/bake the bird is the way my cousin does the pork bake. They take and butcher a whole pig, only removing the non-edible insides. They dig a firepit in their backyard (which is all sand/gravel they have hauled in for this) and line it with stones about 12-18" in diameter. They lay logs and firewood on this, light it and when the wood is only coals, they lay the pig on it. Cover it over with sand and let it bake for three days. (They use a lot of aluminum foil to wrap the pig in!) They do this for their town's celebration of Canada Day. The whole town comes out and it is one huge pot-luck. They have a farm and there is endless activities and space for everyone to have a great time.

Well, this is how I would mr emu! well baked slowly --- ok, you go get me an emu now and send it on up here. The beach is not used at this time of the year, so I do have a ready-made sand bed! hahahah


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

My sister had the meat made into different things. She did cook it like a turkey once but it was huge. They made a lot of sausage type meat and ground meat and jerky etc. Lots of things with spices in it because of the lack of flavor in the meat. Meat gets its flavor from Fat and there is hardly any fat in an emu.



darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I am trying to envision getting one of their legs to fit into the roaster for a Thanksgiving drumstick. No matter which way I juggle the leg around, it wont even fit into my oven!!! hahah, yah, some big bird for sure! And you wouldn't have to cook the whole bird -- its one drumstick for everyone!:thumbup:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Darowil - meant to say earlier what a wonderful rabbit. It made me think of one I had about 40+ years ago named...Buttermilk.
> 
> Inspite of how my day started we had a wonderful afternoon having a cookout with friends at a local park. And just to give you an example how God works in wonderous ways while there I saw a couple with a pug that looked just like my Saralulu. I walked down to the beach area next to the lake and played/petted their pug for awhile, talking to the couple who owned the pug sharing pug stories. It was very healing.
> 
> I've attached a few pictures of the park where we had the picnic/cookout. It was very peaceful. The lake was so still you could see the trees reflected perfectly. Hope you enjoy them. It is about 10 miles from my home. DH took one of the guitars and he and DD took turns playing for us.


Wow! how marvelous and delightful these photos are! I love the sharing of this special moment in your time with us. Love too that you are able to get some pug-time in too! What kinds of songs did you all sing and was played on the guitar? Your DH looks good too! Picture perfect all the way around! :thumbup:


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Gwennie, so sorry to hear you no longer have your fur baby, but you made the right decision & did the best for her as you always have done. Take comfort in knowing that, and that we all feel for you, 

Blessings, Tessa


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh how beautiful and tranquil. I wish I were there. Would enjoy it all.



Gweniepooh said:


> Darowil - meant to say earlier what a wonderful rabbit. It made me think of one I had about 40+ years ago named...Buttermilk.
> 
> Inspite of how my day started we had a wonderful afternoon having a cookout with friends at a local park. And just to give you an example how God works in wonderous ways while there I saw a couple with a pug that looked just like my Saralulu. I walked down to the beach area next to the lake and played/petted their pug for awhile, talking to the couple who owned the pug sharing pug stories. It was very healing.
> 
> I've attached a few pictures of the park where we had the picnic/cookout. It was very peaceful. The lake was so still you could see the trees reflected perfectly. Hope you enjoy them. It is about 10 miles from my home. DH took one of the guitars and he and DD took turns playing for us.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just want to wish all of my American friends a very Happy Thanksgiving - lots of turkey, dressing and pumpkin pie. Blessings to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH played Bye, Bye Blackbird, some Led Zepplin, Gordon Lightfoot, and general folk music. Hannah pretty much was playing some of the music she has written. If you go to the following youtube site you can hear Hannah. She has posted 10 video; some better than others. This link takes you to one she wrote. 




Wow! how marvelous and delightful these photos are! I love the sharing of this special moment in your time with us. Love too that you are able to get some pug-time in too! What kinds of songs did you all sing and was played on the guitar? Your DH looks good too! Picture perfect all the way around! :thumbup: [/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

"WHERE is my SUNDAY paper?!"
The irate customer calling the newspaper office, 
loudly demanded to know where her Sunday edition was.

"Madam", said the newspaper employee, "today is Saturday.
The Sunday paper is not delivered until tomorrow, on SUNDAY".

There was quite a long pause on the other end of the phone,
followed by a ray of recognition as she was heard to mutter, ....

"Well, shit, that explains why no one was at church either".


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> "WHERE is my SUNDAY paper?!"
> The irate customer calling the newspaper office,
> loudly demanded to know where her Sunday edition was.
> 
> ...


Cute :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you -- sure am trying hard at it: the turkey is brining, the dressing, sweet potatoes, green bean casserole and homemade buns are already done. Waiting for those to cool and will move them to the refrigerator and have room in the kitchen to make my MIL's cranberry/orange relish (like a chutney) and my DIL's cranberry/jalapeno/ginger relish over cream cheese appetizer and Joe P's Mom's fruit salad. I remember my mom making something like this for the holidays so it's now been added to our traditional meal. She also made a pistacio pudding/pineapple cool whip salad that I may add at Christmas time. Along with the pistacio/chocolate bundt cake. Can't help myself---already thinking about the Christmas meal!! Thanks for the good wishes....sure am thankful this year that life has seemed to finally calmed down and I have all of you here on KTP as wonderful friends!



budasha said:


> Just want to wish all of my American friends a very Happy Thanksgiving - lots of turkey, dressing and pumpkin pie. Blessings to all.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH played Bye, Bye Blackbird, some Led Zepplin, Gordon Lightfoot, and general folk music. Hannah pretty much was playing some of the music she has written. If you go to the following youtube site you can hear Hannah. She has posted 10 video; some better than others. This link takes you to one she wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

She is a delight! Very beautiful girl too. Thanks for sharing! 

A little Joe Cocker 




Off to California 




A bit of Lightfoot


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

This one is for Jynx. 




GOOD OLD HOCKEY GAME
Stompin' Tom Connors

Hello out there, were on the air
it's hockey night tonight!
The tension grows,
the whistle blows,
and the puck goes down the ice.
The golie jumps,
and and the players bump,
and the fans all go insane.
Someone roars:
"Bobby Scores!"
At the good old hockey game!

(chours)
Oh!
The good old hockey game!
Its the best game you can name!
And the best game you can name,
is the good old hockey game!

Second Period.
Where players dash,
with skates a-flash,
the home team trails behind.
But they grab the puck,
and go bursting up,
and their down across the line.
They storm the crease,
like bumblebees,
and they travel like a burning flame.
We see them slide the puck inside,
its a one one hockey game!

(chours)
Oh!
The good old hockey game!
Its the best game you can name!
And the best game you can name,
is the good old hockey game!

Third Period.
Last game in the play-offs too.
Oh take me where, the hockey players,
face off down the rink,
And the Stanley Cup,
is all filled up,
for the champs who win the drink!
Now the final flick,
of a hockey stick,
and a one gigantic scream:
"THE PUCK IS IN! THE HOME TEAM WINS!"
At the good ol hockey game

(chorus repeat 3 times)
OH!
The good old hockey game!
Its the best game you can name!
And the best game you can name,
is the good old hockey game!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

This one is for the ketchup lovers like me!





For those who have wished to have been everywhere.





Sq Dancer, do you know this one? Sudbury, Ontario is a mid-sized town where there is not much to do!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> This one is for the ketchup lovers like me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > This one is for the ketchup lovers like me!
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got to go start the dressing started. Will check back in a little bit later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I KNOW you love ketchup! Funny but I only like it on FRENCH FRIES!!!!


5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes, heard it years ago. I do not live near Sudbury though.



5mmdpns said:


> This one is for the ketchup lovers like me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Memory lane comes around again. 




Boxcar Willie 




Wayon


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Yes, heard it years ago. I do not live near Sudbury though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

My BFFs DD is having a baby the first part of December and she is going to use a diaper service. Wish they had that when I had kids. Its much more reasonably priced than I would have expected.



thewren said:


> never kate - we love you being baby boring - isn't that what babies are for?
> 
> i have a friend in arizona who just had a baby - and is using cloth diapers - heidi about rolled over and threw up - lol. unfortunately she doesn't worry too much about the environment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Our family would gladly welcome you and any other KTPrs who wished to join us! I would love it if you could send some snow our way, sposed to cool off to a high of 38 f on Saturday. I would love some snow while I decorate the house!



Designer1234 said:


> I just wanted to drop by and 'catch up' Finally have managed to read all the pages!
> 
> I want to take this time to wish all my American friends a wonderful Thanksgiving day -with lots family, friends, and food. If you are alone, I wish I could visit with you --if you are with your loved ones, I wish I could visit with you too. My thoughts are with all my American Friends.
> 
> Shirley - (designer)from cooooold, Calgary, -*it is a winter wonderland here -- I would love to send the weather down as a Thanksgiving present to those who are sweltering in the heat* (isn't Thanksgiving a great day for sharing our blessings????) -- Have a great day everyone! :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Shania Twain is from Timmins and was discovered at Deerhurst Lodge near Huntsville.



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, heard it years ago. I do not live near Sudbury though.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

My ex worked at Deerhurst when she was discovered, he thought she was spoiled.



Sq_Dancer said:


> Shania Twain is from Timmins and was discovered at Deerhurst Lodge near Huntsville.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Actually she was born in Windsor, Ontario, and moved to Timmins when she was 2. Her name was Eilleen Regina Edwards. Her mother married a Mr. Twain and he adopted her. 


Sq_Dancer said:


> Shania Twain is from Timmins and was discovered at Deerhurst Lodge near Huntsville.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

LOl I have never heard the ketchup song before!



5mmdpns said:


> This one is for the ketchup lovers like me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Shania Twain is from Timmins and was discovered at Deerhurst Lodge near Huntsville.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> LOl I have never heard the *ketchup song * before!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

it would be fun to return to the past when the blue laws were in force and the holidays were enjoyed one at a time. don't think big business would agree - after all - they are after out dollars don't you know.

sam

Come on, folks. If we, the shoppers, stayed out of the stores that are open on holidays requiring employees to be at work on such days, just how long do you think they would remain open on those days? 

If we, as parents/grandparents/family members who buy ''too many, too expensive, too mature for the age of receiver'' gifts, stop doing that, wouldn't they learn to expect and to behave differently? Until we take the responsibility to teach the children given into our care, when and where do we get off criticizing anybody's children?

We do not have to participate in the earlier and earlier store openings for''Black Friday'' sales or required holiday business hours for which employees either work or lose their positions. Thus, I don't have to camp out at Wal-Mart immediately after my family's holiday dinner in order to beat you to the very slim chance of buying the first of the four gigantic screened TVs they have available for $50, just after 12 midnight, so that I can brag about how I beat you to it. Do I? Really?

Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Come on, folks. If we, the shoppers, stayed out of the stores that are open on holidays requiring employees to be at work on such days, just how long do you think they would remain open on those days?
> 
> If we, as parents/grandparents/family members who buy ''too many, too expensive, too mature for the age of receiver'' gifts, stop doing that, wouldn't they learn to expect and to behave differently? Until we take the responsibility to teach the children given into our care, when and where do we get off criticizing anybody's children?
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I am totally with you here. Very well said.




jheiens said:


> it would be fun to return to the past when the blue laws were in force and the holidays were enjoyed one at a time. don't think big business would agree - after all - they are after out dollars don't you know.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Darowil - meant to say earlier what a wonderful rabbit. It made me think of one I had about 40+ years ago named...Buttermilk.
> 
> Inspite of how my day started we had a wonderful afternoon having a cookout with friends at a local park. And just to give you an example how God works in wonderous ways while there I saw a couple with a pug that looked just like my Saralulu. I walked down to the beach area next to the lake and played/petted their pug for awhile, talking to the couple who owned the pug sharing pug stories. It was very healing.
> 
> I've attached a few pictures of the park where we had the picnic/cookout. It was very peaceful. The lake was so still you could see the trees reflected perfectly. Hope you enjoy them. It is about 10 miles from my home. DH took one of the guitars and he and DD took turns playing for us.


What wonderful reflections. 
Rabbits are wonderful pets arent't they? If I was going to have a pet I would choose a rabbit- and rabbit proof the place so it could come inside.
Isn't good kind to useven in the little things?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I'll just get one and pop in my luggage and we can share him- with anyone else who wants to join in!.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> "WHERE is my SUNDAY paper?!"
> The irate customer calling the newspaper office,
> loudly demanded to know where her Sunday edition was.
> 
> ...


Something similar happened to my MIL recently. Someone came to pick her up wanting to know why she wasn't ready. As my MIL is getting very confused I thought things had got worse when I heard DH patiently telling his mother that yes it was Monday, no tomorrow is Tuesday. Well my MIL was right! Her lift had the day wrong and turned up a day early. You can imagine how my poor MIL was though after that!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I would love it if you could send some snow our way, sposed to cool off to a high of 38 f on Saturday. I would love some snow while I decorate the house!
> 
> ]


while we are looking at 35C on Saturday- for me to sit outside in the sun all day watching the cricket. (round low 90s i guess as 100 is just over 37.)


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

My best wishes to all KTPers who are celebrating the Thanksgiving holiday tomorrow. May yours be the very best ever. 

To our friends elsewhere if this beautiful world, wherever you may be, God bless you with with a day of contentment in your activities and relationships.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

We had a neighbour who made things for a weekly thrift table, every Friday. She was an older lady. Every week she made jams and cookies and doll quilts etc. ready for the table. She would catch a ride with my ex husband. Now this neighbour also liked to drink and she liked to go to BINGO every week also. So one Thursday, she went to BINGO and then went to the Legion and had a few drinks and then came home and fell asleep on the couch. When she awoke, she looked at the clock and got all her things together and brought them over to the car to be put in the car. She stood outside like she always did waiting for my ex to go to his car and finally she came to the door. She asked if he was not going to work this morning. We told her that he would be going in the morning but this was Thursday night. Poor thing had to haul all her load back to her home again and then had problems getting into her home. My ex had to go help her.



darowil said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > "WHERE is my SUNDAY paper?!"
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


yah, and I figure that we can also make a few baked pots and carrots too! someone can brink the honey mustard, applesauce and all the rest of the trimmings! I got the plates and silverware! you all just have to bring your appetites and some good chattin talk!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> We should all have such happy wonderful memories. Never worry about sharing them with us. For those that do not have such wonderful memories, it is wonderful to hear and for those of us that have them, we can think of our own great memories. After all, this is the time to be thankful for them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

"Wow, no beans in chili. Never heard of that. Sounds quite different but good."

Yah, it is different -- any food dish can come in any package or be made in any way that suits the one/s eating it!!! Depends alot on how one was raised, and their food preferences. My ex thought that chili had to consist of the entire contents of the chili powder box and a tablespoon of beef. Not edible. So I would make chili, set it on the table and give him his own spice container of chili powder. (Personally, I dont care for my cake to be loaded with lots of icing, I like it plain. I dont like onions in my gravy. I dont like BBQ sauce. hahah, but I love my ketchup!!! we all have things we like in certain ways.)

We all have so many things that we love but are unique to us all. haha, such is the spice of life!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Our family would gladly welcome you and any other KTPrs who wished to join us! I would love it if you could send some snow our way, sposed to cool off to a high of 38 f on Saturday. I would love some snow while I decorate the house!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Designer....Hope you had a nice Thanksgiving back in October. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Darowil - meant to say earlier what a wonderful rabbit. It made me think of one I had about 40+ years ago named...Buttermilk.
> ...


Love pugs and rabbits. Our son's put, Roland will come for Thanksgiving too. He is such a dear. He will be the 13th one at the party, or perhaps I should say the 1st. I'm sure he'll be first in the door. What a love.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Just want to wish all of my American friends a very Happy Thanksgiving - lots of turkey, dressing and pumpkin pie. Blessings to all.


Thank you. Hope yours was good back in October!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you -- sure am trying hard at it: the turkey is brining, the dressing, sweet potatoes, green bean casserole and homemade buns are already done. Waiting for those to cool and will move them to the refrigerator and have room in the kitchen to make my MIL's cranberry/orange relish (like a chutney) and my DIL's cranberry/jalapeno/ginger relish over cream cheese appetizer and Joe P's Mom's fruit salad. I remember my mom making something like this for the holidays so it's now been added to our traditional meal. She also made a pistacio pudding/pineapple cool whip salad that I may add at Christmas time. Along with the pistacio/chocolate bundt cake. Can't help myself---already thinking about the Christmas meal!! Thanks for the good wishes....sure am thankful this year that life has seemed to finally calmed down and I have all of you here on KTP as wonderful friends!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have everything quite well under control and a great menu. :thumbup:


----------



## Betina (Feb 5, 2011)

Looking forward to all the family coming in for the weekend. All the cooking is ready and the table is set. they'll probably stay Thurs. and Fri. nights and the young ones will leave Sat. for a football game in Chapel Hill. The rest will be with us probably until after church Sun. Lots of card games , bicycle rides and watching football games. Should be a good get-together. Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Betina said:


> Looking forward to all the family coming in for the weekend. All the cooking is ready and the table is set. they'll probably stay Thurs. and Fri. nights and the young ones will leave Sat. for a football game in Chapel Hill. The rest will be with us probably until after church Sun. Lots of card games , bicycle rides and watching football games. Should be a good get-together. Hope everyone has a good weekend!


Thanks Betina. Bicycle rides together sounds like such fun. Wishes for a good weekend for you too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Gweniepooh
> At 9 a.m. this morning DH and I took our pug SaraLulu to the vet and had her put down. There were tears but the vet assured us it was the wise decision to make. DH buried her in the plot we have designated for beloved pets. A sad day but I have peace that we gave her one last wonderful gift in that she is now at rest and not suffering.
> .[/quote said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Went to the Knitting Guild last night. My first time. My knitting partner from KP played hostess & showed me the ropes and helped me get settled in. It was a great first night and was sure different than what I expected. Seemed to me like 300 people there and even a young man right in the center of the room. They had a speaker who had been here teaching classes for 3 days. I wanted to take some but with Thanksgiving lurking with not enough helping hands and having the GC I couldn't. Her name is Melissa Leapman and she also teaches on Craftsy. She showed items she had knit for her new pattern book and the fitting of them to flatter our figures. Interesting is that her publisher took out certain sizes. She has patterns through 3x although she is just tiny a wisp of a thing. She had through 4x but publisher said due to space that was removed. Melissa is on Ravelry and said she might make 4x available there. Her knitting was beautiful as they had people bring each example out to the tables and show us. She took orders for her new book and it would be autographed, but I will wait till after Christmas. It was a great meeting. Seemed like a friendly group but my goodness, was I inspired by the knitting I saw on the people at the meeting and the guest speaker. Oh yes, another lady from KP sat at our table and she had on the most beautiful vest/jacket that she found on KP. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


I will have to tell our president about you having a male president for your guild. That's great!

How cute about your rabbit and the cuddles. We used to have a pet rabbit too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Marianne good to have you back again. I am trying to catch up too, have a lot of last weeks to go as well. Glad you are feeling so much better. Now you just need to remember that you must consider yourself, maybe even before others!
> 
> cvmo56 (a deeply profound message from the rabbitt who has hopped onto the desk and is exploring- and boy is there plenty to explore.
> 
> Well I have just returned her to her hutch- decided that wandering around behind the computer when she loves chewing electrical cords was maybe not a good idea. She did look cute though


Beautiful and nice markings.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


Oh Darowil, never had a Thanksgiving meal. Well, we will just have to make one for you and invite all the family even if it isn't Thanksgiving when you get here. :lol: :lol: :lol: You haven't lived till you've had Thanksgiving with all the trimmings.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


 :idea: :idea: :idea: Great idea.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

I wonder if anyone else is having the nuisance I am currently. Just recently suddenly the screen would go from the post I was reading and start loading what is apparently some game. it's happened a number of times.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> I wonder if anyone else is having the nuisance I am currently. Just recently suddenly the screen would go from the post I was reading and start loading what is apparently some game. it's happened a number of times.


Mine is okay. Are you able to shut down your computer and restart it? or close out KP and log back in? I dont know what to do. I have not heard of this happening before.

Charlie Brown is trying to have a perfect Thanksgiving on tv. I love the little guy. Snoopy is rummaging in the trunk and pulling out pilgrim clothing!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks dancer - i will check it out.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> See if this helps, Sam. http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2010/04/23/how-much-yarn-do-i-need.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what great pictures of a beautiful lake - tell your dh i like the mustache.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Darowil - meant to say earlier what a wonderful rabbit. It made me think of one I had about 40+ years ago named...Buttermilk.
> 
> Inspite of how my day started we had a wonderful afternoon having a cookout with friends at a local park. And just to give you an example how God works in wonderous ways while there I saw a couple with a pug that looked just like my Saralulu. I walked down to the beach area next to the lake and played/petted their pug for awhile, talking to the couple who owned the pug sharing pug stories. It was very healing.
> 
> I've attached a few pictures of the park where we had the picnic/cookout. It was very peaceful. The lake was so still you could see the trees reflected perfectly. Hope you enjoy them. It is about 10 miles from my home. DH took one of the guitars and he and DD took turns playing for us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you tessa - how are you feeling? ready to run races?

sam



Tessadele said:


> Gwennie, so sorry to hear you no longer have your fur baby, but you made the right decision & did the best for her as you always have done. Take comfort in knowing that, and that we all feel for you,
> 
> Blessings, Tessa


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Have a wonderful Thanksgiving Day tomorrow to all who are celebrating! May your day be truly blessed with all the good things you like.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well said joy - now if we could just get people to listen.

sam



jheiens said:


> it would be fun to return to the past when the blue laws were in force and the holidays were enjoyed one at a time. don't think big business would agree - after all - they are after out dollars don't you know.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm moving in with you for the winter darowil - that temperature sounds wonderful. maybe i could learn to play cricket -

sam



darowil said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > I would love it if you could send some snow our way, sposed to cool off to a high of 38 f on Saturday. I would love some snow while I decorate the house!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to see you at the knitting tea party betina - hope you had a good time and will come again real soon.

sam

sounds like you will have a full weekend - enjoy.



Betina said:


> Looking forward to all the family coming in for the weekend. All the cooking is ready and the table is set. they'll probably stay Thurs. and Fri. nights and the young ones will leave Sat. for a football game in Chapel Hill. The rest will be with us probably until after church Sun. Lots of card games , bicycle rides and watching football games. Should be a good get-together. Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is what all the best dressed women are wearing to dinner tomorrow.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=463682723673985&set=a.185020031540257.37195.136107936431467&type=1

sam


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

LOL



thewren said:


> here is what all the best dressed women are wearing to dinner tomorrow.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=463682723673985&set=a.185020031540257.37195.136107936431467&type=1
> 
> sam


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Well, I got a good part done on the Christmas Stocking today. I am now past the hardest part so it should be clear sailing from here on. I need to get this done so I can get on with the next project.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

;


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Wishing everyone a very Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> "Wow, no beans in chili. Never heard of that. Sounds quite different but good."
> 
> (Personally, I dont care for my cake to be loaded with lots of icing, I like it plain. I dont like onions in my gravy. I dont like BBQ sauce. hahah, but I love my ketchup!!! we all have things we like in certain ways.)
> 
> We all have so many things that we love but are unique to us all. haha, such is the spice of life!


Well we often use chilli without beans .
I love lotds of icing with my cake- often it's the best bit, especially chocolate cake (usually find it too dry but love chololate icing). On the odd occasion DH has cake the icing is the owrst part so I will take his and add it to my cake, or even eat it by itself. I prefer BBQ but do agree with you on gravy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


It sounds similar to our Christmas dinner- but even more elaborate (well main course anyway- no Christmas Pudding for you). We don't celebrate Thanksgiving over here, so the only people here doing so will be the Americans. Don't know why the stores tried to introduce it, Hollowen has never been here either but the shops are starting to try and push it in the last few years.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> I wonder if anyone else is having the nuisance I am currently. Just recently suddenly the screen would go from the post I was reading and start loading what is apparently some game. it's happened a number of times.


Only when I am on my puzzle site (and then it is another window that opens up under the one I am puzzling on)- which is not related to KP except that it is the fault of the KTP that I found it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm moving in with you for the winter darowil - that temperature sounds wonderful. maybe i could learn to play cricket -
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thats fine, we have a spare room.

Well wishing we had set aside today for the cricket- Australaia scored a huge number of runs with our captain becoming the first Test player to ever make 4 double centuries in a calander year (100 is considered a good score, double centurioes not common and triples very unusual and he has one of those in his 4 this year). So there is your first cricket lesson Sam. 
Did watch quite a bit of the cricket on the TV, working on finishing a pair of socks which has a braid very similar to one I think was being discussed earlier (a couple more rounds on one sock plus the cast off and heel still to go- maybe tomorrow though I am picking my mother up from her UK trip). Lativan braid, I think it was called, these socks are called Bosnoan slipper socks which is in the same area. As I know I will be asked for the pattern when I show the socks here is the link http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEff11/FEATff11EK.php


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is what all the best dressed women are wearing to dinner tomorrow.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=463682723673985&set=a.185020031540257.37195.136107936431467&type=1
> 
> sam


What a shame we don't do Thanksgiving


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Good Morning and Happy Thanksgiving to my American Friends. I hope you all have a wonderful day. 
Was thumbing through the flyers that came in the paper yesterday and it seems that Canada is now trying to adopt the Black Friday Sales to keep the Canadians and their money in Canada. I think I will continue doing more knitting today to try and get my Christmas Stocking finished if I can. Not much else planned for today so far. I may look into getting my snow tires put on my car as it is looking like we are going to be into snow later this week.  Anyway will be jumping in periodically throughout the day. (((HUGS))) to everyone. Dancer


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Lovely work and pattern.



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i'm moving in with you for the winter darowil - that temperature sounds wonderful. maybe i could learn to play cricket -
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

You know, Sam, it wouldn't matter if they don't listen, if they would just stop complaining about the situation as if it were someone else's problem to do something about it.

If I don't like a particular way things are done or handled, I don't have to contibute to the way it's being done by participating in it. But then, to complain about that situation as if i didn't take part in it, makes me come across as self-righteous, IMHO.

Ohio Joy


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Today is Universal Children's Day as declared by the United Nations. Today we celebrate children and how special they are and how essential they are just because they are a child! Call your child if you are able to, and let them know you love them! This evening I will phone my son and have another one of our delightful conversations that we love so much.
> Today I will also be saddened for the child that would have been mine and was taken away. He was 2 years old and could not speak. (His birth mother was an alcoholic and on drugs.) I loved him dearly and he was mine for a time. He loved to be cuddled. He had a fascination for the "new" things his little mind was discovering. (He was given back to his birth father two weeks before the adoption was finalized.) A few weeks before he left, he called me momma. This was his first and only word he had ever said. His face is forever etched in my mind and his hands reaching for me.
> 
> _"We were all children once. And we all share the desire for the well-being of our children, which has always been and will continue to be the most universally cherished aspiration of humankind."
> ...


5: I'm reminded of the story of my mother who desparately wanted a child and took a young infant in foster care. His mother was an alcoholic and drug addict, but the judge awarded her custody. The child had been terrified of all men, but left their house clutching my Dad's shirt and screaming Daddy, Daddy. It was heartbreaking for him as well. To make it worse several wks later she left the child in the car while she went into a bar, and the car caught on fire(probably from a cigarette butt and the child burned to death. When my older brother was born she cried and said" they can't take this child away. Marlark Marge.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you, Dancer. Hope you have a lovely day in which to finish your knitting. Ohio Joy



Sq_Dancer said:


> Good Morning and Happy Thanksgiving to my American Friends. I hope you all have a wonderful day.
> Was thumbing through the flyers that came in the paper yesterday and it seems that Canada is now trying to adopt the Black Friday Sales to keep the Canadians and their money in Canada. I think I will continue doing more knitting today to try and get my Christmas Stocking finished if I can. Not much else planned for today so far. I may look into getting my snow tires put on my car as it is looking like we are going to be into snow later this week.  Anyway will be jumping in periodically throughout the day. (((HUGS))) to everyone. Dancer


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I am skipping from p 57-78 so will have missed some of the comments. I have been under the weather for a week or so and had to go to emergency room by ambulance 2 days ago because of severe nosebleed. It had bled for two days and finally could not be stopped by normal measures. I thought that they would probably cauterize it, but it was bleeding so actively that the blood was flooding both chambers so they put a balloon down and inflated it to apply continuous pressure. I went to the ENT doc today( happened to get one I had worked with in the hospital)and he says it has to stay for 4 days. I am miserable-can't breathe, it hurts to swallow and I can hardly get my breath
when swallowing. The balloon also is protruding through a false channel of the other side of nasal orifice so there is really a lot of discomfort. I can't imagine how I'll manage until Sat. I am very dehydrated due to difficulty swallowing and restriction from anything hot. I'm longing for a cup of hot coffee or cocoa. Oh well, we have to deal with the circumstances life assails us with. 
Well wishes to Marianne and Jynx. To all may the holidays bring you much happiness and togetherness. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> I am skipping from p 57-78 so will have missed some of the comments. I have been under the weather for a week or so and had to go to emergency room by ambulance 2 days ago because of severe nosebleed. It had bled for two days and finally could not be stopped by normal measures. I thought that they would probably cauterize it, but it was bleeding so actively that the blood was flooding both chambers so they put a balloon down and inflated it to apply continuous pressure. I went to the ENT doc today( happened to get one I had worked with in the hospital)and he says it has to stay for 4 days. I am miserable-can't breathe, it hurts to swallow and I can hardly get my breath
> when swallowing. The balloon also is protruding through a false channel of the other side of nasal orifice so there is really a lot of discomfort. I can't imagine how I'll manage until Sat. I am very dehydrated due to difficulty swallowing and restriction from anything hot. I'm longing for a cup of hot coffee or cocoa. Oh well, we have to deal with the circumstances life assails us with.
> Well wishes to Marianne and Jynx. To all may the holidays bring you much happiness and togetherness. Marlark Marge.


Sounds very uncomfortable Marge, so sorry you have to endure this till Saturday. How bout some choc milk? At least you could get the chocolate without the heat of coco. What are they going to do when they remove the balloon so it doesnt happen again? Hope you have something to keep you busy so the time goes quickly. Prayers n hugs to you!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh Marge that sounds so very uncomfortable!! Hope that you can get some relief soon. 

Angora, love the pictures of the wooden works.. I LOVE these, had a marble run years ago, but the movers dropped it while putting in a box, needless to say I got the insurance money but the man who had made it for me had passed away. 

So many beautiful pictures posted, thank you for sharing them!! 

Gwenni, so sorry to hear about your precious furbaby, I know I'll be facing this soon, mine are 13 and 14 yrs old.. and not in the best of shape medically. Vet's do what they can but old age is a bummer for sure!

I'll be up for chilli when the holidays are over.. LOL... I have had many a bowl with the beans and it isn't so bad really, but after having bean free for many years was a shock to see them in my chilli the first time!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Best get my butt moving! Lots to do. Hope everyone has a wonderful day whatever your plans are!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Tis Thanksgiving morning, my ds Daniel is asleep on the couch.. (he refused the camper or for me to give up my bed) the house is quiet, I've been up since 5:45 am.. have started my sweet potatoes, have the green bean casserole ready for the oven.. all that is left for me to do is to thaw my rolls and let them rise, (I'm cheating this year and using store bought) then fry the turkey! We decided to have a mid afternoon meal, about 2 or 3, so no one is rushed and gives us more time to visit before the turkey brings us to a sleepy evening. 
I want to say that this year I am thankful for all my friends here on KTP, each of you touch my heart in many ways every day. I am truly blessed to have you in my life even through this medium of the internet. I learn from you the different traditions, see beautiful areas of our diverse group. Very supportive of each other in our daily lives, both good and not so good. Sharing such wonderful recipes/receipts that share a bit of each of our heritage. Share wisdom, advice, tears and joy though we are for the most part miles and miles apart, we feel at home in our little blocks that we type in. 
Thank each and everyone of you for being such wonderful friends. I only hope and pray that you feel that I am there for you as you are for me. May God Bless and keep you all safe, warm/cool, dry and happy on this day. 
Hugs, Loves and Prayers,
Marianne


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice!!! I think I'd look like a jumbo skein; but great idea for a Halloween costume.



thewren said:


> here is what all the best dressed women are wearing to dinner tomorrow.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=463682723673985&set=a.185020031540257.37195.136107936431467&type=1
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will tell him Sam. When he grows his beard it looks just like yours. 


thewren said:


> what great pictures of a beautiful lake - tell your dh i like the mustache.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous!


darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i'm moving in with you for the winter darowil - that temperature sounds wonderful. maybe i could learn to play cricket -
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's to all those celebrating Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

So how many of you have heard of Movember? Talking about Gwenie's husband's mustache reminded that we are in the midst of it here. I believe it started in Australia. I first heard about it last year when my Son got involved in it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Movember


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Never heard of it Dancer. DH does get his check up on a regular basis; last one this past spring.

When we married he had had his moustache for over 20 years. He shaved it off about 6 months later because folks kept thinking he was the girls grandfather which he would get upset about. Finally grew it back about a year ago. Love the handle bar. When he grows a beard it looks just like Sam's.

Right now DH is in kitchen making his delicious lemon merigue pie and peeling potatoes for me. Once he gets out I'll finish up the stuffing and not put the turkey breast in until around 12:30ish. Hope everyone celebrating today has a wonderful day and those who don't celebrate have a wonderful day as well.

.org/wiki/Movember[/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I think it is gaining popularity. TV announcers grow their mustaches as do many other men. Then they shave them off at the end of the month. It is a good thing that your DH has a check-up for this. So many are embarraced to do so. I have a feeling B will be having this done on Tuesday at his doctor's appointment.



Gweniepooh said:


> Never heard of it Dancer. DH does get his check up on a regular basis; last one this past spring.
> 
> When we married he had had his moustache for over 20 years. He shaved it off about 6 months later because folks kept thinking he was the girls grandfather which he would get upset about. Finally grew it back about a year ago. Love the handle bar. When he grows a beard it looks just like Sam's.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Saw a Best Western Ad today stating 'Gives Thanks for Four Day Weekends" with their logo in the middle of it. Commercialism at its best.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i'm moving in with you for the winter darowil - that temperature sounds wonderful. maybe i could learn to play cricket -
> ...


The socks are now bookmarked into my favorites. I did post a link to the Lativan Braid and how to knit one. I have that one bookmarked to. I love the bold colors!! Was it difficult to follow the pattern? (Please teach this sock in your upcoming sock workshop!!! it is knit toe-up!) I have not seen a Bosnian toe technique before.

The Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade is on and the floats are absolutely wonderful. So full of colors! The day is perfect for it too, only a gentle breeze so the balloon characters dont get blown away!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is a Stompin Tom Song about Thunder Bay


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> before heather and dan (oldest daughter and husband) had children they loved to put jigsaw puzzles together. they said they could put anything together. i sent them a huge round puzzle of a rose window - printed on both sides - the back side being a quarter turn around from the front side - and i sent it in a paper bag with no picture. they eventually put it together. i would still be working on it - i think it had like 1500 pieces.
> 
> sam
> 
> i have a friend and her husband who would enjoy that type of challenge also. not me, i like the puzzles and bigger the better, but gotta have a pic. to look at (or so i think i did try once to work a black and white one, ugh, i passed it around and noone wanted to take it on, so it ended up in the trash.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Here is a Stompin Tom Song about Thunder Bay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> I am skipping from p 57-78 so will have missed some of the comments. I have been under the weather for a week or so and had to go to emergency room by ambulance 2 days ago because of severe nosebleed. It had bled for two days and finally could not be stopped by normal measures. I thought that they would probably cauterize it, but it was bleeding so actively that the blood was flooding both chambers so they put a balloon down and inflated it to apply continuous pressure. I went to the ENT doc today( happened to get one I had worked with in the hospital)and he says it has to stay for 4 days. I am miserable-can't breathe, it hurts to swallow and I can hardly get my breath
> when swallowing. The balloon also is protruding through a false channel of the other side of nasal orifice so there is really a lot of discomfort. I can't imagine how I'll manage until Sat. I am very dehydrated due to difficulty swallowing and restriction from anything hot. I'm longing for a cup of hot coffee or cocoa. Oh well, we have to deal with the circumstances life assails us with.
> 
> Bless your heart marge, what a ordeal to go through. this makes me think how piddly most things in life are about. will be praying for you and your getting well. take care


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Marge, hope you are feeling better soon. Do they know what brought this nose bleed on? That will be the main concern I would think, so you do not have a repeat of all this. Hope the next two days will be more comfortable for you anyway. Dancer.



margewhaples said:


> I am skipping from p 57-78 so will have missed some of the comments. I have been under the weather for a week or so and had to go to emergency room by ambulance 2 days ago because of severe nosebleed. It had bled for two days and finally could not be stopped by normal measures. I thought that they would probably cauterize it, but it was bleeding so actively that the blood was flooding both chambers so they put a balloon down and inflated it to apply continuous pressure. I went to the ENT doc today( happened to get one I had worked with in the hospital)and he says it has to stay for 4 days. I am miserable-can't breathe, it hurts to swallow and I can hardly get my breath
> when swallowing. The balloon also is protruding through a false channel of the other side of nasal orifice so there is really a lot of discomfort. I can't imagine how I'll manage until Sat. I am very dehydrated due to difficulty swallowing and restriction from anything hot. I'm longing for a cup of hot coffee or cocoa. Oh well, we have to deal with the circumstances life assails us with.
> Well wishes to Marianne and Jynx. To all may the holidays bring you much happiness and togetherness. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

first of all marianne you said it perfect. we do have our own little family/community here and have grown quite close to folks that for the most part we will never see, but still feel so connected to their world and lives. 
wanted to share... last night was our dinner with my family and sister and niece brought dad home about 1: to spend the day there, first time home since he went into the nursing home. kim (sis) said he did fine, mom was overly fussy, kim said some things never change. of course there was 21 of us and George, nephew Zachs Golden retriever not quite a yr old yet. but a horse of dog none the less. so it was very crowded and loud. kids played outside till dark, soooo much food, unreal. Mellisa (family friend) cooked the turkey, stuffed it with oranges, best tasteing turkey i have ever had. i fixed 2 pans of dressing, in case.
dad was out on the deck when we got there, in his jacket (deck overlooks wooded bluff and view of river far off) mom and dad place is set way back at the end of a long drive, niece lives at beginning of drive. it was a good night catching up with everyone, we played apples to apples after supper, me and bro in law, decided since we lost, our thinking didn't comply with the younger ones. dad went to lay down once in his room, i think it was a bit loud for him. he went back to the nursing home along with Red (friend who has spent many holiday meals with us, before dad went into home)they are across the hall from one another. dad said at the first, he had a bed to sleep in back at end of hall. so kim explained that mom couldn't take care of him, like they could in home, seemed ok with explanation. of course mom was worn out, still recovering from her knee surgury and was up on her feet way to much that day. she went to her room to rest some, while dad was loaded in the car, very emotional for her and youngest niece was all watery also, there ended up being 2 car loads taking him back along with George. zach had never been there and wanted to check it out and we told him the residents if they were still up would enjoy the dog. kim went to get dad settled in and take his snacks to stow in closet. i don't know i dad will be the worse for bring him home, and we explained that when everyone is together again, he will come home again, until then we will see him there. i have mixed feelings about it, but it is what it is and we will deal with it as it unfolds. but we had a good family time. kim brought a load of some cast out purses (she travels with her work for Sonic and shops everywhere) i ended up not finding one that really jumped out at me. but everyone else had several apeace, eddie her husband said more to come........last time she came in we all went through bags of OPI nail polish and i made out like a bandit. usually mom and moe get her cast off clothes. ya never know whats gonna transpire at our gatherings. tonight is bj's family supper, we usually play cards while 3 of the nephews play their guitars, we will enjoy that also. Everyone have a blessed time with their families and to the insane ones going out on bk friday... be safe!!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Southern Gal- So glad you were able to bring your Dad home to celebrate. I know it must have been emotional but also what a blessing to have everyone gather. Your family's celebration sounds great.

Marge - So sorry you have having difficulties. I hope the discomfort will ease soon. You will be in my prayers.

Happy Turkey day!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello folks! Been a busy morning here.
> Darowil loved the pictures especially of the black swan. I'd never seen black ones though knew they existed.
> agnescr loved the sunset photos.
> Marianne so glad you had a good camping time and are on the mend now. Sounds like you will have a wonderful Thanksgiving, too.
> ...


So sorry to hear about Saralou, but you are so right that you gave her one last wonderful gift.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

So glad that things pretty much worked out for you. It seems Dad was not too much disturbed, by it all and it will not be long before he can come back again. Enjoy your day today also. Dancer



Southern Gal said:


> first of all marianne you said it perfect. we do have our own little family/community here and have grown quite close to folks that for the most part we will never see, but still feel so connected to their world and lives.
> wanted to share... last night was our dinner with my family and sister and niece brought dad home about 1: to spend the day there, first time home since he went into the nursing home. kim (sis) said he did fine, mom was overly fussy, kim said some things never change. of course there was 21 of us and George, nephew Zachs Golden retriever not quite a yr old yet. but a horse of dog none the less. so it was very crowded and loud. kids played outside till dark, soooo much food, unreal. Mellisa (family friend) cooked the turkey, stuffed it with oranges, best tasteing turkey i have ever had. i fixed 2 pans of dressing, in case.
> dad was out on the deck when we got there, in his jacket (deck overlooks wooded bluff and view of river far off) mom and dad place is set way back at the end of a long drive, niece lives at beginning of drive. it was a good night catching up with everyone, we played apples to apples after supper, me and bro in law, decided since we lost, our thinking didn't comply with the younger ones. dad went to lay down once in his room, i think it was a bit loud for him. he went back to the nursing home along with Red (friend who has spent many holiday meals with us, before dad went into home)they are across the hall from one another. dad said at the first, he had a bed to sleep in back at end of hall. so kim explained that mom couldn't take care of him, like they could in home, seemed ok with explanation. of course mom was worn out, still recovering from her knee surgury and was up on her feet way to much that day. she went to her room to rest some, while dad was loaded in the car, very emotional for her and youngest niece was all watery also, there ended up being 2 car loads taking him back along with George. zach had never been there and wanted to check it out and we told him the residents if they were still up would enjoy the dog. kim went to get dad settled in and take his snacks to stow in closet. i don't know i dad will be the worse for bring him home, and we explained that when everyone is together again, he will come home again, until then we will see him there. i have mixed feelings about it, but it is what it is and we will deal with it as it unfolds. but we had a good family time. kim brought a load of some cast out purses (she travels with her work for Sonic and shops everywhere) i ended up not finding one that really jumped out at me. but everyone else had several apeace, eddie her husband said more to come........last time she came in we all went through bags of OPI nail polish and i made out like a bandit. usually mom and moe get her cast off clothes. ya never know whats gonna transpire at our gatherings. tonight is bj's family supper, we usually play cards while 3 of the nephews play their guitars, we will enjoy that also. Everyone have a blessed time with their families and to the insane ones going out on bk friday... be safe!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i quite agree joy.

sam



jheiens said:


> You know, Sam, it wouldn't matter if they don't listen, if they would just stop complaining about the situation as if it were someone else's problem to do something about it.
> 
> If I don't like a particular way things are done or handled, I don't have to contibute to the way it's being done by participating in it. But then, to complain about that situation as if i didn't take part in it, makes me come across as self-righteous, IMHO.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you bushels of healing energy marlock marge - drink as much as you can.

sam



margewhaples said:


> I am skipping from p 57-78 so will have missed some of the comments. I have been under the weather for a week or so and had to go to emergency room by ambulance 2 days ago because of severe nosebleed. It had bled for two days and finally could not be stopped by normal measures. I thought that they would probably cauterize it, but it was bleeding so actively that the blood was flooding both chambers so they put a balloon down and inflated it to apply continuous pressure. I went to the ENT doc today( happened to get one I had worked with in the hospital)and he says it has to stay for 4 days. I am miserable-can't breathe, it hurts to swallow and I can hardly get my breath
> when swallowing. The balloon also is protruding through a false channel of the other side of nasal orifice so there is really a lot of discomfort. I can't imagine how I'll manage until Sat. I am very dehydrated due to difficulty swallowing and restriction from anything hot. I'm longing for a cup of hot coffee or cocoa. Oh well, we have to deal with the circumstances life assails us with.
> Well wishes to Marianne and Jynx. To all may the holidays bring you much happiness and togetherness. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...


Wow are these ever nice. I copied the pattern and will give it a try I can use the left over yarn, which was 3/4s of it, from the mitts I made. One little question, have you gotten all the ends worked in??? this is the part that takes patience.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

It's a beautiful day in Wisconsin--60 degrees. Supposedly the warmest Thanksgiving in 45 years. By tomorrow, we will be in the 30's with a significant wind chill.

i have enjoyed reading about everyone's Thanksgiving preparations. Daralene, your table was gorgeous. I have not had a traditional Thanksgiving in many years as my DH will not eat turkey and neither of my sons like it either. I used to do pork roast or ham or something like that but as the children gotten older and like to cook, we have veered off traditional by quite a bit. We have had lasagna, sausage bombers, pastas with a variety of sauces (bolognese, pesto, walnut). This year we are repeating one from a few years ago--appetizers or little plates. I just finished all my prep work--I think it would be easier to do a turkey! Yesterday, I made 7 layer dip, and roasted a beef tenderloin for little sandwiches, cut up chicken for chicken satay, made the marinade for that and the peanut dipping sauce.One son is bringing pizza puffs and the makings for lettuce rolls.

The one traditional thing I do is make a pumpkin dessert. I have done pie and pumpkin cheesecake but we always come back to the pumpkin dessert with the yellow cake mix base. I made that this morning, too and the house smells really good.

It doesn't matter what we eat as long as we are with family, count our blessings and try to be a blessing to others.

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone celebrating and healing thoughts to Marge and anyone else who needs them.

WI Joy

PS I intend to spend Black Friday relaxing and knitting away.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

purl2diva, i like the sound of your meals, my sister and i would rather have munchie type foods than the traditional. its funny but the young ones teens and up are the ones who say it has to be traditional foods or its just not right, zach is a real stickler for traditional too. he likes christmas eve for it to always be the same at nannys house. i talked to my sister kim this morn. she said the kids all stayed there last night, so that was 5 from 9 - 28 spent the night there, mom in her bed, kim and eddie in her old room, no one wanted dads room, didn't matter they camped out on 2 couches, a love seat, moved a mattrice in living room floor and one sleeping bag, mom had kim take pictures of them all. she said george the dog was in over half the mattrice in floor and zach hanging on the edge. i hope she posts them on face book. they played cards and apples to apple till late and everyone crashed. 
maddi and i got out in the yard and i cleaned out some flower beds, cut down stuff that has seen better days, i did rake part of the yard. our yard is fenced in and i wait till all my maple leaves are down and i rake one time and get all of it outside the fence and the vacume truck comes around here in the city and takes them away. so it looks some better. i need to mow once more to get leaves in lower part of yard and some tall grass. not necessary but i like to start with a nice groomed yard for the winter. i emptied some flower pots and carried poles, cages and pots to the back on my potting shelf. i emptied 2 huge pots i have planted tomatoes in for yrs and they were both cracked, so i put them by the side of the yard for the city to pick up and a lady stopped to get them, then pitch them down when she saw they were cracked, well duh i would have kept them had they been useable. i don't mind when i am done with junk and someone goes through and gets what they want, but don't make a mess when i have it piled up waiting for the city. now thats annoying. ok, i am gonna hit the shower and spiff up and wait till bj gets off work to go to his family tonight. i did eat a good legal egg white omlet and some sm serving of turkey and dress for lunch so i can compensate for pigging out last night


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Southern Gal,
My children are very protective of Christmas traditions. I have been making the same meal forever--roast beef tenderloin, twice baked potato and three bean salad. I have a small oven and can't manage anything else in there. One year, I made a different salad and never heard the end of it. Another year I added garbanzo beans for four bean salad and they are still talking about that. I do have three desserts that I can rotate.

It sounds as though Thanksgiving with your dad went fairly well. These are difficult times. It does sound as though you have good family support which is very important. Enjoy your second Thanksgiving,


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Christmas Trees
In 16th-century Germany fir trees were decorated, both indoors and out, with apples, roses, gilded candies, and colored paper. In the Middle Ages, a popular religous play depicted the story of Adam and Eve's expulsion from the Garden of Eden.

A fir tree hung with apples was used to symbolize the Garden of Eden -- the Paradise Tree. The play ended with the prophecy of a saviour coming, and so was often performed during the Advent season.

It is held that Protestant reformer Martin Luther first adorned trees with light. While coming home one December evening, the beauty of the stars shining through the branches of a fir inspired him to recreate the effect by placing candles on the branches of a small fir tree inside his home


The Christmas Tree was brought to England by Queen Victoria's husband, Prince Albert from his native Germany. The famous Illustrated News etching in 1848, featuring the Royal Family of Victoria, Albert and their children gathered around a Christmas tree in Windsor Castle, popularized the tree throughout Victorian England. Brought to America by the Pennsylvania Germans, the Christmas tree became by the late 19th century.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL!!!!

pilgrim Pontuf


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just wanted to say a big thank you to whomever it was that gave me the glaze for the turkey breast. I forgot to copy down who provided it (honey & mustard) but it was fabulous. I will definitely use it again. Dinner is done and though the turkey wasn't stufffed we all are and thankful for it. I also am thankful for all the KTP friendships. This has been such a blessing. I hope all of you have a wonderful day. GweniePooh


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

sooooooooo cute


Sq_Dancer said:


>


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thought everyone would love that. Glad you liked it.



melyn said:


> sooooooooo cute
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Your avatar is darling also. Is that your puppy?



melyn said:


> sooooooooo cute
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> ...


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

No its a pic I found on facebook think. This is my baby, she is 9 years old now the first pic is when she 10 weeks.Her name is Molly often called mollypolly lol


Sq_Dancer said:


> Your avatar is darling also. Is that your puppy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

MollyPolly is so sweet looking.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

She looks so sweet, melyn. Our fur babies are the best, aren't they?



melyn said:


> No its a pic I found on facebook think. This is my baby, she is 9 years old now the first pic is when she 10 weeks.Her name is Molly often called mollypolly lol
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's some music for you on this day. Enjoy! Accorcing to Eric Clapton, Tommy Emmanuel is the world's best guitarist. Tommy is on the acoustic and brother Phil on electric.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Recipe for pumpkin cake please? I just ate some pumpkin pie (yum) and some pumpkin cheesecake. I also have pumpkin muffins for breakfast --- but no pumpkin cake. I'm intrigued.



purl2diva said:


> It's a beautiful day in Wisconsin--60 degrees. Supposedly the warmest Thanksgiving in 45 years. By tomorrow, we will be in the 30's with a significant wind chill.
> 
> i have enjoyed reading about everyone's Thanksgiving preparations. Daralene, your table was gorgeous. I have not had a traditional Thanksgiving in many years as my DH will not eat turkey and neither of my sons like it either. I used to do pork roast or ham or something like that but as the children gotten older and like to cook, we have veered off traditional by quite a bit. We have had lasagna, sausage bombers, pastas with a variety of sauces (bolognese, pesto, walnut). This year we are repeating one from a few years ago--appetizers or little plates. I just finished all my prep work--I think it would be easier to do a turkey! Yesterday, I made 7 layer dip, and roasted a beef tenderloin for little sandwiches, cut up chicken for chicken satay, made the marinade for that and the peanut dipping sauce.One son is bringing pizza puffs and the makings for lettuce rolls.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I always though Buddy Guy nor Eric Clapton were the best ever.....but I have to say these guys are awesome!! Will have to do some more research and get some of their music....my son will love them also.



Gweniepooh said:


> Here's some music for you on this day. Enjoy! Accorcing to Eric Clapton, Tommy Emmanuel is the world's best guitarist. Tommy is on the acoustic and brother Phil on electric.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I was just about 2 1/2 years old but I remember the chaos that came through 49 years ago today when JFK died. I asked my Mom what was wrong and she said that someone had been shot and killed. I remember her words very clearly. Simon wrote Sounds of Silence as his way of dealing with it. (And it was originally called Sounds of Silence, not The Sound of Silence). Here is the original recording with only Paul playing the acoustic guitar and the duo singing.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's some music for you on this day. Enjoy! Accorcing to Eric Clapton, Tommy Emmanuel is the world's best guitarist. Tommy is on the acoustic and brother Phil on electric.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

One very cute MollyPolly!!!


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/61663_3894652289524_282556324_n.jpg?dl=1

Happy Thanks Giving.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to hear from you tessa - how are you feeling? ready to run races?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Marge, so sorry to hear of your nose bleed. What caused it, did you bang your head? You must have plenty of nice icy cold drinks, preferably through a straw, & lots & lots of rest till your body replaces all the blood it has lost. Have a big hug from us all to get you started.

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Marianne, it's great to think you are so well now & enjoying life again, but take it easy, don't do anything too energetic in the way of housework, just fun is ok but remember, NO spinach!!!!

Tessa


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mjs said:


> I wonder if anyone else is having the nuisance I am currently. Just recently suddenly the screen would go from the post I was reading and start loading what is apparently some game. it's happened a number of times.


No, I haven't had that and it sounds strange. On our new computer the remote changes if you move your fingers from left to right/right to left at all and it takes it a page back or a page forward. Useful when you want it, but a pain when you don't. Is the game something you were playing before and the sensitive remote is taking you back to it? It sounds from your post like it is some game totally unrelated to what you are posting. Haven't been on much today so I will see if it happens to me. :shock: What a pain, especially if you lose your post. Check to see if you can find it when you click on history.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> here is what all the best dressed women are wearing to dinner tomorrow.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=463682723673985&set=a.185020031540257.37195.136107936431467&type=1
> 
> sam


Too cute....You could call that a big yarn ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> ;


Re: blind farmer with mooing turkeys:

Hysterical. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> It sounds similar to our Christmas dinner- but even more elaborate (well main course anyway- no Christmas Pudding for you). We don't celebrate Thanksgiving over here, so the only people here doing so will be the Americans. Don't know why the stores tried to introduce it, Hollowen has never been here either but the shops are starting to try and push it in the last few years.


Actually I agree and the thing I don't like is that we have two such big holidays one right after the other. Now that I am older and doing the holidays myself I just find it too much. We need one in the summer and one in the winter. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i'm moving in with you for the winter darowil - that temperature sounds wonderful. maybe i could learn to play cricket -
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Today is Universal Children's Day as declared by the United Nations. Today we celebrate children and how special they are and how essential they are just because they are a child! Call your child if you are able to, and let them know you love them! This evening I will phone my son and have another one of our delightful conversations that we love so much.
> ...


So heartbreaking. So many, what can I say, stupid people. No excuse for that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > It sounds similar to our Christmas dinner- but even more elaborate (well main course anyway- no Christmas Pudding for you). We don't celebrate Thanksgiving over here, so the only people here doing so will be the Americans. Don't know why the stores tried to introduce it, Hollowen has never been here either but the shops are starting to try and push it in the last few years.
> ...


We have one in the summer- our need is for a celebration in winter!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Rookie Retiree,

The pumpkin dessert is not really a cake. The pumpkin part is pretty much the consistency of a pie but it is easy and serves more than a pie would.

Pumpkin Torte

Bottom Layer
1 pkg. yellow cake mix
(minus 1 cup)
½ c. melted margarine
1 egg

Filling
1 1lb, 14 oz can pumpkin (not pumpkin pie filling)
1 c. brown sugar
2 eggs
2/3 c. milk
1 t. cinnamon

Topping
1 c. reserved cake mix
¼ c. soft margarine
¼ c. sugar
1 t. cinnamon

Mix ingredients for bottom layer together and press into a greased 9 x 13 pan. 


Mix together filling ingredients and pour over the crust.


Mix the topping ingredients together with a pastry blender until crumbly and sprinkle on top of the pumpkin filling.

Bake at 350 degrees for 45-55 minutes.

Serve with whipped cream.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> I am skipping from p 57-78 so will have missed some of the comments. I have been under the weather for a week or so and had to go to emergency room by ambulance 2 days ago because of severe nosebleed. It had bled for two days and finally could not be stopped by normal measures. I thought that they would probably cauterize it, but it was bleeding so actively that the blood was flooding both chambers so they put a balloon down and inflated it to apply continuous pressure. I went to the ENT doc today( happened to get one I had worked with in the hospital)and he says it has to stay for 4 days. I am miserable-can't breathe, it hurts to swallow and I can hardly get my breath
> when swallowing. The balloon also is protruding through a false channel of the other side of nasal orifice so there is really a lot of discomfort. I can't imagine how I'll manage until Sat. I am very dehydrated due to difficulty swallowing and restriction from anything hot. I'm longing for a cup of hot coffee or cocoa. Oh well, we have to deal with the circumstances life assails us with.
> Well wishes to Marianne and Jynx. To all may the holidays bring you much happiness and togetherness. Marlark Marge.


Sounds terrible Marge- here we can buy iced coffee in cartons like our milk but don't know if it is available over there. One of the many flavoured milks we can get here. These would be good for you if you can get something similar over there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Tis Thanksgiving morning, my ds Daniel is asleep on the couch.. (he refused the camper or for me to give up my bed)
> Marianne


Good on him. If my mother gave up her bed for me I would feel very embarrassed (unless I was unwell at the time, clearly that is different). Mum was complaining this morning that her sister who was 15 years older than her used to get up and give Mum the better seat- Mums comment was that it was the sort of putting others before yourself that makes the other person selfish. Mum felt terrible taking the best seat but couldn't avoid it (aunty was not someone it was easy to say no to). And why should Daniel sleep in your bed? (he is your healthy one isn't he?). I sure wouldn't be giving up my bed for my daughters. I thought you were going to take more care of yourself? Be sensible please we want you staying well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> So how many of you have heard of Movember? Talking about Gwenie's husband's mustache reminded that we are in the midst of it here. I believe it started in Australia. I first heard about it last year when my Son got involved in it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Movember


It is a big thing here, for male health especially prostate cancer and mental health.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> The socks are now bookmarked into my favorites. I did post a link to the Lativan Braid and how to knit one. I have that one bookmarked to. I love the bold colors!! Was it difficult to follow the pattern? (Please teach this sock in your upcoming sock workshop!!! it is knit toe-up!) I have not seen a Bosnian toe technique before.


The pattern is not hard to follow- clearly charted (which for colourwork really is the best option).
The toe is totally different to anything else I have done. I did do it on magic loop, and indeed the easiest way to do it as can have half the stitches on 'each' needle. 
Because of the colourwork with the yarn going across each row it is not very elastic at all (can't leave the yarn too loose either to counteract this or toes will get caught as try to put them on). I had been doing them for my husband but they don't fit because of this- I will have to wear them instead! 
But they do look stunning- even better in the photo than in real life.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds awesome.....will try it at Christmas!! Thanks so much for sharing.



purl2diva said:


> Rookie Retiree,
> 
> The pumpkin dessert is not really a cake. The pumpkin part is pretty much the consistency of a pie but it is easy and serves more than a pie would.
> 
> Pumpkin Torte


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Not too many ends as I used Fair Isle technique rather than intarsia- but as I said to 5 it does mean it is not stretchy. But as it is knitted in the round need to be FairIsle technique (and it does avoid too many ends. But I just checked- that sock is completly finished, although I will see blocking will keep the braid up instead of rolling down (I pinned it down for the photo). I will go down soon and do the last couple of rounds of the other one today- but it won't be worn for a long time. It will be too warm for only the coldest winter days and those are a long way away. I'll try and take note of how long the finishing off takes!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

southern gal - it sounds like it was a good day - a bittersweet day but a good day none the less - i look at it as being given lemons you chose to make lemonade. cudos to you and your family for a day well planned and enjoyed by all. it is important to remember times like this and put the negative on the back burner. sleep well tonight.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> first of all marianne you said it perfect. we do have our own little family/community here and have grown quite close to folks that for the most part we will never see, but still feel so connected to their world and lives.
> wanted to share... last night was our dinner with my family and sister and niece brought dad home about 1: to spend the day there, first time home since he went into the nursing home. kim (sis) said he did fine, mom was overly fussy, kim said some things never change. of course there was 21 of us and George, nephew Zachs Golden retriever not quite a yr old yet. but a horse of dog none the less. so it was very crowded and loud. kids played outside till dark, soooo much food, unreal. Mellisa (family friend) cooked the turkey, stuffed it with oranges, best tasteing turkey i have ever had. i fixed 2 pans of dressing, in case.
> dad was out on the deck when we got there, in his jacket (deck overlooks wooded bluff and view of river far off) mom and dad place is set way back at the end of a long drive, niece lives at beginning of drive. it was a good night catching up with everyone, we played apples to apples after supper, me and bro in law, decided since we lost, our thinking didn't comply with the younger ones. dad went to lay down once in his room, i think it was a bit loud for him. he went back to the nursing home along with Red (friend who has spent many holiday meals with us, before dad went into home)they are across the hall from one another. dad said at the first, he had a bed to sleep in back at end of hall. so kim explained that mom couldn't take care of him, like they could in home, seemed ok with explanation. of course mom was worn out, still recovering from her knee surgury and was up on her feet way to much that day. she went to her room to rest some, while dad was loaded in the car, very emotional for her and youngest niece was all watery also, there ended up being 2 car loads taking him back along with George. zach had never been there and wanted to check it out and we told him the residents if they were still up would enjoy the dog. kim went to get dad settled in and take his snacks to stow in closet. i don't know i dad will be the worse for bring him home, and we explained that when everyone is together again, he will come home again, until then we will see him there. i have mixed feelings about it, but it is what it is and we will deal with it as it unfolds. but we had a good family time. kim brought a load of some cast out purses (she travels with her work for Sonic and shops everywhere) i ended up not finding one that really jumped out at me. but everyone else had several apeace, eddie her husband said more to come........last time she came in we all went through bags of OPI nail polish and i made out like a bandit. usually mom and moe get her cast off clothes. ya never know whats gonna transpire at our gatherings. tonight is bj's family supper, we usually play cards while 3 of the nephews play their guitars, we will enjoy that also. Everyone have a blessed time with their families and to the insane ones going out on bk friday... be safe!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have found that if you separate the plies - using a regular sewing needle it is really easy to hide the ends. granted - it makes more ends to weave in but it is so much easier to hide them.

sam



Ask4j said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we need the recipe for the pumpkin and the yellow cake mix.

sam

or should i say i need the recipe.



purl2diva said:


> It's a beautiful day in Wisconsin--60 degrees. Supposedly the warmest Thanksgiving in 45 years. By tomorrow, we will be in the 30's with a significant wind chill.
> 
> i have enjoyed reading about everyone's Thanksgiving preparations. Daralene, your table was gorgeous. I have not had a traditional Thanksgiving in many years as my DH will not eat turkey and neither of my sons like it either. I used to do pork roast or ham or something like that but as the children gotten older and like to cook, we have veered off traditional by quite a bit. We have had lasagna, sausage bombers, pastas with a variety of sauces (bolognese, pesto, walnut). This year we are repeating one from a few years ago--appetizers or little plates. I just finished all my prep work--I think it would be easier to do a turkey! Yesterday, I made 7 layer dip, and roasted a beef tenderloin for little sandwiches, cut up chicken for chicken satay, made the marinade for that and the peanut dipping sauce.One son is bringing pizza puffs and the makings for lettuce rolls.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they do have lots of energy - right now the six (we have sold three of them) are piled up in the dog house sleeping.

sam



Tessadele said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > good to hear from you tessa - how are you feeling? ready to run races?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good one daralene - liked that.

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > here is what all the best dressed women are wearing to dinner tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have 20 pages to catch up on. That's what happens when you don't check for 2 days. I will try to get caught up, but probably won't remember much!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds really good - gary loves pumpkin pie - maybe i will have to make this and see what he says.

sam



purl2diva said:


> Rookie Retiree,
> 
> The pumpkin dessert is not really a cake. The pumpkin part is pretty much the consistency of a pie but it is easy and serves more than a pie would.
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My sister, who makes the most delicious pies, has made a pumpkin pie for 2 years, and they have been thrown out! For some reason she just can't get it right. She said that this year was her last to try it!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I am still waiting to see the little darlings. Have never seen them yet.



thewren said:


> they do have lots of energy - right now the six (we have sold three of them) are piled up in the dog house sleeping.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gwen, sorry to hear of your loss. I know it is so hard. I hope the healing has begun, but you will never forget your precious furry friend.

Working on holidays is not easy, but it doesn't mean that you cannot celebrate at a different time. I have a friend that often chooses to work on holidays. She has done it for years, even when her children were small. She is also a single mom. We all just do what we have to do. I don't really want to do the long term sub job that begins in a week, but I need the money so I will. Some people need the discounts in order to buy gifts for their family. I think we each get to choose what is best for us at the time. I will choose not to go shop tomorrow because I am tired from the holiday, and I really don't want to fight the crowds. My DD will probably go. She also went tonight. I just say, "To each his own!"


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH played Bye, Bye Blackbird, some Led Zepplin, Gordon Lightfoot, and general folk music. Hannah pretty much was playing some of the music she has written. If you go to the following youtube site you can hear Hannah. She has posted 10 video; some better than others. This link takes you to one she wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> I am skipping from p 57-78 so will have missed some of the comments. I have been under the weather for a week or so and had to go to emergency room by ambulance 2 days ago because of severe nosebleed. It had bled for two days and finally could not be stopped by normal measures. I thought that they would probably cauterize it, but it was bleeding so actively that the blood was flooding both chambers so they put a balloon down and inflated it to apply continuous pressure. I went to the ENT doc today( happened to get one I had worked with in the hospital)and he says it has to stay for 4 days. I am miserable-can't breathe, it hurts to swallow and I can hardly get my breath
> when swallowing. The balloon also is protruding through a false channel of the other side of nasal orifice so there is really a lot of discomfort. I can't imagine how I'll manage until Sat. I am very dehydrated due to difficulty swallowing and restriction from anything hot. I'm longing for a cup of hot coffee or cocoa. Oh well, we have to deal with the circumstances life assails us with.
> Well wishes to Marianne and Jynx. To all may the holidays bring you much happiness and togetherness. Marlark Marge.


Oh Marge, what a time you're having!  Hope things improve for you very soon. This is when it is hard hearing about things not being good for people you now count as friends, but being too far away to do anything to help. Know that we're all thinking of you and sending you all the good vibes we can.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > I am skipping from p 57-78 so will have missed some of the comments. I have been under the weather for a week or so and had to go to emergency room by ambulance 2 days ago because of severe nosebleed. It had bled for two days and finally could not be stopped by normal measures. I thought that they would probably cauterize it, but it was bleeding so actively that the blood was flooding both chambers so they put a balloon down and inflated it to apply continuous pressure. I went to the ENT doc today( happened to get one I had worked with in the hospital)and he says it has to stay for 4 days. I am miserable-can't breathe, it hurts to swallow and I can hardly get my breath
> ...


Well said, Kate!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > So how many of you have heard of Movember? Talking about Gwenie's husband's mustache reminded that we are in the midst of it here. I believe it started in Australia. I first heard about it last year when my Son got involved in it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Movember
> ...


It's here too, but last year was the first time I heard it mentioned in this country.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

My daughter thought she could not have her brother's beat her on the mustache, so she entered the race also. I told her one day she would have one for real. She does not believe me. LOL



KateB said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Sq_Dancer said:
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Some cute free fast knitting patterns here http://pinterest.com/allfreeknitting/our-featured-knitting-patterns/


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

While there are no written records of the origin of the Christmas Stocking, there are popular legends that attempt to tell the history of this Christmas tradition. One such legend has several variations, but the following is a good example: Very long ago, there lived a poor man and his three very beautiful daughters. He had no money to get his daughters married, and he was worried what would happen to them after his death.

Saint Nicholas was passing through when he heard the villagers talking about the girls. St. Nicholas wanted to help, but knew that the old man wouldn't accept charity. He decided to help in secret. He waited until it was night and crept through the chimney.

He had three bags of gold coins with him, one for each girl. As he was looking for a place to keep those three bags, he noticed stockings of the three girls that were hung over the mantelpiece for drying. He put one bag in each stocking and off he went. When the girls and their father woke up the next morning, they found the bags of gold coins and were of course, overjoyed. The girls were able to get married and live happily ever after.

This led to the custom of children hanging stockings or putting out shoes, eagerly awaiting gifts from Saint Nicholas. Sometimes the story is told with gold balls instead of bags of gold. That is why three gold balls, sometimes represented as oranges, are one of the symbols for St. Nicholas. And so, St. Nicholas is a gift-giver.

A tradition that began in a European country originally, children simply used one of their everyday socks, but eventually special Christmas stockings were created for this purpose. The Christmas stocking custom is derived from the Germanic/Scandinavian figure Odin. According to Phyllis Siefker, children would place their boots, filled with carrots, straw, or sugar, near the chimney for Odin's flying horse, Sleipnir, to eat. Odin would reward those children for their kindness by replacing Sleipnir's food with gifts or candy. This practice, she claims, survived in Germany, Belgium and the Netherlands after the adoption of Christianity and became associated with Saint Nicholas as a result of the process of Christianization. Today, stores carry a large variety of styles and sizes of Christmas stockings, and Christmas stockings are also a popular homemade craft. This claim is disputed though as there is no records of stocking filling practices related to Odin until there is a merging of St. Nicholas with Odin. St. Nicholas had an earlier merging with the Grandmother cult in Bari, Italy where the grandmother would put gifts in stockings. This merged St. Nicholas would later travel north and merge with the Odin cults. 

Many families create their own Christmas stockings with each family member's name applied to the stocking so that Santa will know which stocking belongs to which family member.

A 'Square Stocking' is a box sent by the charity Uk4u-Thanks! to UK servicemen who are overseas or injured at Christmas.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Good Morning Everyone. As you have probably seen, I have been putting some Christmas Trivia in the forum. Yesterday it was about the Christmas Tree, today is in regards to the stockings. I had posted something about the Tradition of Christmas in a past forum. I just thought it would be interesting for us to see how some of our Christmas Traditions got started and where so we know why we have them. I hope you all will enjoy this.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > The socks are now bookmarked into my favorites. I did post a link to the Lativan Braid and how to knit one. I have that one bookmarked to. I love the bold colors!! Was it difficult to follow the pattern? (Please teach this sock in your upcoming sock workshop!!! it is knit toe-up!) I have not seen a Bosnian toe technique before.
> ...


The colorwork charts are the only charts I can follow. Even if they have been printed out in "symbols" I just take my pencil crayons and color them the same color as the yarn.
I hear you on the toes getting stuck on the strands! I need all my toes so I will have to be careful about crossing the strands on the inside. 
Which size did you go with when you knit these? I have wide feet and I am thinking that I go up one size on my needles than I normally use on my socks. Too bad that your DH does not fit them but then bonus! -- you get to wear them and show off your work! Do you find them "stiffer" than your normal socks? Likely warmer too! and a nice cushion for your feet!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Well the Alberta clipper/blizzard came in full force overnight. Northwestern Ontario is shut down for the most part. Major highway sections are totally shut down. Rain turned to ice pellets and then to snow. High winds. We are not done yet with the blizzard. It is still raging. -19'C with the wind chill -- just below 0'F. The plow truck sanders have gone up and down the streets. The snow plows have been working for over an hour to clear the snow from the school.
haha, I am inside where it is warm! Feels like a good day to make some slow cooker stew. hmmmmmm, need to go rummaging and find out what suits my appetite today. (I have no left over turkey to make turkey noodle soup with so,,,,,,,perhaps I will make a mooseburger vegetable stew)


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

We have had rain and the temperatures are supposed to drop tonight and some lake effect flurries coming in. Nothing too major yet. 48*F right now going down to 30*F tonight.



5mmdpns said:


> Well the Alberta clipper/blizzard came in full force overnight. Northwestern Ontario is shut down for the most part. Major highway sections are totally shut down. Rain turned to ice pellets and then to snow. High winds. We are not done yet with the blizzard. It is still raging. -19'C with the wind chill -- just below 0'F. The plow truck sanders have gone up and down the streets. The snow plows have been working for over an hour to clear the snow from the school.
> haha, I am inside where it is warm! Feels like a good day to make some slow cooker stew. hmmmmmm, need to go rummaging and find out what suits my appetite today. (I have no left over turkey to make turkey noodle soup with so,,,,,,,perhaps I will make a mooseburger vegetable stew)


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Interesting Plum Pudding hat to knit. Not sure who would wear it but I am sure some would. It is quite a novelty anyway. Hmmm I think I know of a lady who might wear it.  http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Hats/adult-beanie-christmas-plum-pudding/ml/1


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sq_Dancer said:


> We have had rain and the temperatures are supposed to drop tonight and some lake effect flurries coming in. Nothing too major yet. 48*F right now going down to 30*F tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are getting this too! Your winds will pick up and your temperatures drop. This is supposed to be the first real winter storm of the season that swirls down into the Toronto area, coming in a path down across the north shore, through the Sioux, down through Sudbury, across to Barrie and down to Lake Ontario and then east.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Glad I am only two blocks from the grocery store and walking distance to everything else.



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > We have had rain and the temperatures are supposed to drop tonight and some lake effect flurries coming in. Nothing too major yet. 48*F right now going down to 30*F tonight.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Now isn't this the cutest little ornament and easy too. http://twigandtoadstool.blogspot.ca/2010/12/acorn-nest-ornament.html


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello everyone! I've come up for air, after a nice long rest. Our Thanksgiving (this past Sunday) went well, food was good, I didn't burn anything  and everyone seemed to have a good time. Dear husband took this week off and we went to the Science Museum on Tuesday. Wednesday we did things around the house...ya, the day it was 60 degrees F! Thursday (yesterday) we went to the local casino in hopes seeing the Cirque-de-Solei show but they had one show yesterday at 2:00 p.m. only. Since we were too late for that, we decided we would have the turkey dinner that was being served in the buffet...wrong again! The lines were insane and curled around a long way. Dear husband said he wasn't waiting to eat turkey, especially when we just had it ourselves on Sunday - ha! We went to one of the cafes and had fish & chips instead   Today we are going to go to the Shrine Circus. We had planned to park near the Mall of America and ride the train to downtown Minneapolis for the show at the Target Center but wrong again; the ramps by the MOA are already full - sheesh! Sounds like we will drive downtown but I have to dig out my winter coat first! We just got a dusting of snow yesterday but the temperatures have plummeted and all the vents on the house are flapping in the horrid wind. Dear husband has ventured out to the local Menards to see if they have any of the shop vacs left for $20. He thought dear son could use one and for that price, it is a no-brainer. I warned him about the traffic and nutty people looking for places in parking lots. I am anxious to hear what he has to say, when he gets home. Kitty Cocoa and I are enjoying the quiet house and I am sipping on a coffee mocha 

Dancer, I did make the owl coffee cup cozie...turned out cute. I also made the dishcloth with the owl in the middle. I also found a $1 note pad that has owls across the top with the center one dressed in santa gear  These 3 things will go to my good girlfriend who is nuts about owls as a little "just because" gift. Her birthday is on Sunday but we don't exchange. I just thought these were cute things she'd like  

I am ready for the next tea party to begin! Remember kids, next week Friday's Knitting Tea Party (Nov. 30) will be the time to share your favorite Christmas recipe...can be cookies, egg nog, roast or whatever AND a Christmas craft...can be knit, crochet, tatting, whatever...with a little photo too, please. I know you are all good cooks and creative crafters; I am anxious to see what we all come up with to share!

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/clothowl.htm
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/owl-coffee-cup-cozie


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Such a cute set, gottastch. I am sure your friend will be delirious with joy over it. I am still working on the Christmas Stocking but am on the home stretch now. I am halfway through the instep and then the toe. Then all the finishing and taking a photo to share it. Then on to the next project.



gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! I've come up for air, after a nice long rest. Our Thanksgiving (this past Sunday) went well, food was good, I didn't burn anything  and everyone seemed to have a good time. Dear husband took this week off and we went to the Science Museum on Tuesday. Wednesday we did things around the house...ya, the day it was 60 degrees F! Thursday (yesterday) we went to the local casino in hopes seeing the Cirque-de-Solei show but they had one show yesterday at 2:00 p.m. only. Since we were too late for that, we decided we would have the turkey dinner that was being served in the buffet...wrong again! The lines were insane and curled around a long way. Dear husband said he wasn't waiting to eat turkey, especially when we just had it ourselves on Sunday - ha! We went to one of the cafes and had fish & chips instead   Today we are going to go to the Shrine Circus. We had planned to park near the Mall of America and ride the train to downtown Minneapolis for the show at the Target Center but wrong again; the ramps by the MOA are already full - sheesh! Sounds like we will drive downtown but I have to dig out my winter coat first! We just got a dusting of snow yesterday but the temperatures have plummeted and all the vents on the house are flapping in the horrid wind. Dear husband has ventured out to the local Menards to see if they have any of the shop vacs left for $20. He thought dear son could use one and for that price, it is a no-brainer. I warned him about the traffic and nutty people looking for places in parking lots. I am anxious to hear what he has to say, when he gets home. Kitty Cocoa and I are enjoying the quiet house and I am sipping on a coffee mocha
> 
> Dancer, I did make the owl coffee cup cozie...turned out cute. I also made the dishcloth with the owl in the middle. I also found a $1 note pad that has owls across the top with the center one dressed in santa gear  These 3 things will go to my good girlfriend who is nuts about owls as a little "just because" gift. Her birthday is on Sunday but we don't exchange. I just thought these were cute things she'd like
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Absolutely lovely----trying out for American Idol or the Voice?



KateB said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > DH played Bye, Bye Blackbird, some Led Zepplin, Gordon Lightfoot, and general folk music. Hannah pretty much was playing some of the music she has written. If you go to the following youtube site you can hear Hannah. She has posted 10 video; some better than others. This link takes you to one she wrote.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning everyone! For those that celebrated Thanksgiving, I hope it was a great day. I hope everyone that didn't celebrate Thanksgiving yesterday also had a great day! It is sunny, cool, and windy in Texas today. I plan on starting my Christmas decorating today. I'm a little stiff from my work for Thanksgiving, so I will just see how it goes. I'm knitting a little this morning. I still have some things to clean up, so I'll do that first. Wishing everyone a productive day and one filled with joy and good health. Check back later!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

doogie said:


> Out of school for the weekend.
> 
> Just got home from making Chicken noodle soup for a sick friend. They seemed totally shocked that you can make it from scratch in less than 6 hours. LOL
> 
> It's actually not all that hard. Sighs... Well time to hit the rack. Been a long week and the weekend is going to be even longer. Another Take home Mid term. I'm just thankful that they are staggered like they are. LOL


Around here one recipe for chicken soup started with "Get a chicken from Gessners." Then Gessners closed, so I don't know how they start the recipe now.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just follow the directions on the pumpkin can and you will have a most delicious pumpkin pie.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> My sister, who makes the most delicious pies, has made a pumpkin pie for 2 years, and they have been thrown out! For some reason she just can't get it right. She said that this year was her last to try it!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> just follow the directions on the pumpkin can and you will have a most delicious pumpkin pie.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No she hasn't Rookie. Even though she has performed in small venues some she says she wants her degree in music business; more of a behind the scene involvement desired. But then again, she will be 19 on 12/26 and may change her mind several times yet. LOL Thank you for the compliment to her; I will pass it on to her.



RookieRetiree said:


> Absolutely lovely----trying out for American Idol or the Voice?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Jynx this week?

I knew that she had posted about wanting to go away some place but forget where and haven't heard that they actually did get a way.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too!



jheiens said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > just follow the directions on the pumpkin can and you will have a most delicious pumpkin pie.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Has anyone heard from Jynx this week?
> 
> I knew that she had posted about wanting to go away some place but forget where and haven't heard that they actually did get a way.
> 
> Ohio Joy


She has been posting many things on many other forums and may just not have gotten the Knitting Tea Party yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> The colorwork charts are the only charts I can follow. Even if they have been printed out in "symbols" I just take my pencil crayons and color them the same color as the yarn.
> I hear you on the toes getting stuck on the strands! I need all my toes so I will have to be careful about crossing the strands on the inside.
> Which size did you go with when you knit these? I have wide feet and I am thinking that I go up one size on my needles than I normally use on my socks. Too bad that your DH does not fit them but then bonus! -- you get to wear them and show off your work! Do you find them "stiffer" than your normal socks? Likely warmer too! and a nice cushion for your feet!


I knitted the biggest size and they only just fit me. They are a lot stiffer and willl be very warm because off all the weaving of yarns (in the body I just short pieces of yarn in intarsuia fashion for the reda but the yellow and dlack wove it like fairisle. You will definitely need to go up one needle size- maybe even two if you have wide feet. Mine are on the bigger side of normal and only just fits.
I didn't get the other one finished- I forgot the heel still needed doing and I wasn't home much yestaerday, and not much today either so I guess I won't get far today either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Dancer, I did make the owl coffee cup cozie...turned out cute. I also made the dishcloth with the owl in the middle. I also found a $1 note pad that has owls across the top with the center one dressed in santa gear  These 3 things will go to my good girlfriend who is nuts about owls as a little "just because" gift. Her birthday is on Sunday but we don't exchange. I just thought these were cute things she'd like


If you knit socks toe up you can also add these owls to the top of the socks. There are so effective and so easy. A good project for those learning cables as they are not a complicated cable despite how they look. Gottastch you dishcloth looks so good. Maybe I should do some of the coffee mug ones too for winter. After Christmas I will be working on a few new things and tryint to get some UFOs finished- did well for a while this year so hopefully can do the same next (unfortunatelly although I got some out the way I have since added to the pile so I guess it is much the same size as this time last year).


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Re: Pumpkin Pie
She used the Betty Crocker recipe which one would think would be good. We have all laughed about her pitiful pumpkin pies when all of the others are absolutely fantastic!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, 5mm, for the info on Jynx. 

Hope you are warm and safe during the blizzard/clipper. Temps are dropping and the winds are increasing over the last hour or so.

Keep safe.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver is doing fine - has a lot of family things going on and she and DH were host/hostesses for the family Thankskgiving celebration so I'm sure she's been up to her eyeballs with stuff to do.



jheiens said:


> Has anyone heard from Jynx this week?
> 
> I knew that she had posted about wanting to go away some place but forget where and haven't heard that they actually did get a way.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil - love the socks.

sam



darowil said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Dancer, I did make the owl coffee cup cozie...turned out cute. I also made the dishcloth with the owl in the middle. I also found a $1 note pad that has owls across the top with the center one dressed in santa gear  These 3 things will go to my good girlfriend who is nuts about owls as a little "just because" gift. Her birthday is on Sunday but we don't exchange. I just thought these were cute things she'd like
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

zoe - darowil - and anyone else who knits socks - check this out. you will need to scroll down - the socks are pink with lime green toes.

sam

http://pinterest.com/allfreeknitting/our-featured-knitting-patterns/


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, Rookie. I appreciate your sharing that information. Hope you had a great day yesterday.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well 7.30 Saturday morning and I am ready for the new KTP- but I might have left for the day at the cricket by then! The expected maximun has dropped to 33C (the 2 degree drop makes it sound much better!). But will be outside all day, and much of ht etime in the sun. Need to slip slop slap all day. Does anyone else use this slogan? Slip on a shirt (I will wear long sleeves), slop on the sunscreen and slip on a hat. Even following this I often end with some sunburn after a day at the cricket. Hat of limited use because af all the reflected sun. But with Australia having such a high rate of skin cancers we have had a very strong push since the 1980s.
I remember when I was living in the UK a young Australian lad I worked with commented on how much nicer it was in the UK in summer- the young women wore much skimpier clothing than in Australia because of the effectiveness of the slip slop slap campaign.
http://www.cancer.org.au/preventing-cancer/sun-protection/campaigns-and-events/slip-slop-slap-seek-slide.html has two videos of the original campaign video and an extended recent one with seek and slide added (seek shade and slide on sunnies).


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I chatted briefly on Facebook with her and she has been busy. She said she was too busy for this weeks KTP but I believe she will be back soon.



jheiens said:


> Has anyone heard from Jynx this week?
> 
> I knew that she had posted about wanting to go away some place but forget where and haven't heard that they actually did get a way.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, Dancer. I had been concerned. Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> zoe - darowil - and anyone else who knits socks - check this out. you will need to scroll down - the socks are pink with lime green toes.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://pinterest.com/allfreeknitting/our-featured-knitting-patterns/


Good socks- but I have now found other things to do as well, which I need like a hole in the head.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Dancer, I did make the owl coffee cup cozie...turned out cute. I also made the dishcloth with the owl in the middle. I also found a $1 note pad that has owls across the top with the center one dressed in santa gear  These 3 things will go to my good girlfriend who is nuts about owls as a little "just because" gift. Her birthday is on Sunday but we don't exchange. I just thought these were cute things she'd like
> ...


I love those, they are soooo cute!!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I would have been too, but she was doing Thanksgiving dinner etc. and popped on to Facebook. I talked to her Wednesday evening for a line or two and then she had to run... It is nice when people like yourself, remember and are concerned for others in the group.

Another one that will be back soon is Stubbynose. She was away and is now back however, she had to catch up on her housework. I did tell her to look at last weeks KTP to see all the wonderful birthday wishes for her.



jheiens said:


> Thanks, Dancer. I had been concerned. Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> zoe - darowil - and anyone else who knits socks - check this out. you will need to scroll down - the socks are pink with lime green toes.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://pinterest.com/allfreeknitting/our-featured-knitting-patterns/


I love those socks, I might even make a pair one day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> I am skipping from p 57-78 so will have missed some of the comments. I have been under the weather for a week or so and had to go to emergency room by ambulance 2 days ago because of severe nosebleed. It had bled for two days and finally could not be stopped by normal measures. I thought that they would probably cauterize it, but it was bleeding so actively that the blood was flooding both chambers so they put a balloon down and inflated it to apply continuous pressure. I went to the ENT doc today( happened to get one I had worked with in the hospital)and he says it has to stay for 4 days. I am miserable-can't breathe, it hurts to swallow and I can hardly get my breath
> when swallowing. The balloon also is protruding through a false channel of the other side of nasal orifice so there is really a lot of discomfort. I can't imagine how I'll manage until Sat. I am very dehydrated due to difficulty swallowing and restriction from anything hot. I'm longing for a cup of hot coffee or cocoa. Oh well, we have to deal with the circumstances life assails us with.
> Well wishes to Marianne and Jynx. To all may the holidays bring you much happiness and togetherness. Marlark Marge.


Marge, that sounds like torture and it is an awful feeling not to be able to get your breath and not to be able to have anything hot...for me no coffee is torture enough, but to go through what you are!!! Not nice at all, especially the balloon. See where someone suggested chocolate milk and made me think of iced coffee if you need the caffeine. Please keep us posted on how you are and what happens Saturday. Wishing you good health and no more nose bleeds.
Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh Marge that sounds so very uncomfortable!! Hope that you can get some relief soon.
> 
> Angora, love the pictures of the wooden works.. I LOVE these, had a marble run years ago, but the movers dropped it while putting in a box, needless to say I got the insurance money but the man who had made it for me had passed away.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Nice!!! I think I'd look like a jumbo skein; but great idea for a Halloween costume.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too cute. I'll join you with the jumbo, but better make mine chunky too. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's to all those celebrating Thanksgiving!!


It sure is good to laugh..... :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal, sounds like a wonderful time and lots of family fun. Know there were some hard times and emotional times too, but for the first trip home and going back it sounds like it went pretty good, considering. No way it is easy.
Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> It's a beautiful day in Wisconsin--60 degrees. Supposedly the warmest Thanksgiving in 45 years. By tomorrow, we will be in the 30's with a significant wind chill.
> 
> i have enjoyed reading about everyone's Thanksgiving preparations. Daralene, your table was gorgeous.WI Joy
> 
> PS I intend to spend Black Friday relaxing and knitting away.


Now that is quite a weather change. We were so warm here too. Now really windy today and colder. Don't think it is so extreme today as your change.

Thank you. I had meant to take a photo when all was prepared and on the table but I ended up doing to much and taking care of everyone and didn't think of a photo till all was done.  I photograph every event, so now sadly none of this one. I do up a book at the end of every year for the children and they love it.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sam is late.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL!!!!
> 
> pilgrim Pontuf


What an adorable Pilgrim. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> zoe - darowil - and anyone else who knits socks - check this out. you will need to scroll down - the socks are pink with lime green toes.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://pinterest.com/allfreeknitting/our-featured-knitting-patterns/


Sam would you like a hot pink pair of these summer slice socks? I have them bookmarked into my favorites and they have been waiting for me to do them for quite sometime already. I remember knowing that I could do them as the lace pattern was not in a chart form. I have seen them done up in lime green and they are absolutely easy on the eyes! I think my Mom knit these last year in a soft tan color. They are equisite! Thanks for pointing them out! hahah, I have so many pairs of socks that I want to knit. Perhaps I should just knit one of each and mix and match my socks!?!  

For anyone who wants the pattern, it is a free download from Ravelry. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-slice


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are right dancer - i am late - sorry.

meet me here.

sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-126683-1.html#2414203


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > here is what all the best dressed women are wearing to dinner tomorrow.
> ...


The great thing about TG is that it is something for all Americans regardless of any other beliefs, the only holiday we have like that I think. Unless you count the two memorial ones. Except that those don't generally involve food.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jheiens said:


> You know, Sam, it wouldn't matter if they don't listen, if they would just stop complaining about the situation as if it were someone else's problem to do something about it.
> 
> If I don't like a particular way things are done or handled, I don't have to contibute to the way it's being done by participating in it. But then, to complain about that situation as if i didn't take part in it, makes me come across as self-righteous, IMHO.
> 
> Ohio Joy


You are absolutely right. I don't understand the complaining about Christmas's being commercialized. Just don't participate. I love buying things during the year that I anticipate will really please someone who opens something on Christmas day.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if anyone else is having the nuisance I am currently. Just recently suddenly the screen would go from the post I was reading and start loading what is apparently some game. it's happened a number of times.
> ...


It's happened when I'm in the middle of reading something. Today it's happened only once, a while ago. I don't play games on the computer, maybe the only person who doesn't?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> zoe - darowil - and anyone else who knits socks - check this out. you will need to scroll down - the socks are pink with lime green toes.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://pinterest.com/allfreeknitting/our-featured-knitting-patterns/


Those are pretty cute! And they are toe up, which is what I like. I guess I'll have to try them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, I see I posted my remark in the middle of the text about the socks. In case you didn't see it:
Those are the most gorgeous socks. Absolutely wonderful knitting!!! I have to make those.
:thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


LOL..Yes we are backwards in our seasons. Strange thinking of that. ;-) Your Christmas is summer. :!:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Well the Alberta clipper/blizzard came in full force overnight. Northwestern Ontario is shut down for the most part. Major highway sections are totally shut down. Rain turned to ice pellets and then to snow. High winds. We are not done yet with the blizzard. It is still raging. -19'C with the wind chill -- just below 0'F. The plow truck sanders have gone up and down the streets. The snow plows have been working for over an hour to clear the snow from the school.
> haha, I am inside where it is warm! Feels like a good day to make some slow cooker stew. hmmmmmm, need to go rummaging and find out what suits my appetite today. (I have no left over turkey to make turkey noodle soup with so,,,,,,,perhaps I will make a mooseburger vegetable stew)


I feel the side winds of your clipper but not the extreme weather you are having. Brrrrrrrrr. Glad you are staying warm and safe inside your home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> My daughter thought she could not have her brother's beat her on the mustache, so she entered the race also. I told her one day she would have one for real. She does not believe me. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that your daughter Dancer?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sq_Dancer said:


> Good Morning Everyone. As you have probably seen, I have been putting some Christmas Trivia in the forum. Yesterday it was about the Christmas Tree, today is in regards to the stockings. I had posted something about the Tradition of Christmas in a past forum. I just thought it would be interesting for us to see how some of our Christmas Traditions got started and where so we know why we have them. I hope you all will enjoy this.


Now if you remember all of this you will be quite the knowledeable Grandma for your babies.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Well the Alberta clipper/blizzard came in full force overnight. Northwestern Ontario is shut down for the most part. Major highway sections are totally shut down. Rain turned to ice pellets and then to snow. High winds. We are not done yet with the blizzard. It is still raging. -19'C with the wind chill -- just below 0'F. The plow truck sanders have gone up and down the streets. The snow plows have been working for over an hour to clear the snow from the school.
> ...


I would not be caught outside for anything right now!!!! haha, *gets a cuppa hot chocolate* come join me, I will even put those lil marshmellows on top!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! I've come up for air, after a nice long rest. Our Thanksgiving (this past Sunday) went well, food was good, I didn't burn anything  and everyone seemed to have a good time. Dear husband took this week off and we went to the Science Museum on Tuesday. Wednesday we did things around the house...ya, the day it was 60 degrees F! Thursday (yesterday) we went to the local casino in hopes seeing the Cirque-de-Solei show but they had one show yesterday at 2:00 p.m. only. Since we were too late for that, we decided we would have the turkey dinner that was being served in the buffet...wrong again! The lines were insane and curled around a long way. Dear husband said he wasn't waiting to eat turkey, especially when we just had it ourselves on Sunday - ha! We went to one of the cafes and had fish & chips instead   Today we are going to go to the Shrine Circus. We had planned to park near the Mall of America and ride the train to downtown Minneapolis for the show at the Target Center but wrong again; the ramps by the MOA are already full - sheesh! Sounds like we will drive downtown but I have to dig out my winter coat first! We just got a dusting of snow yesterday but the temperatures have plummeted and all the vents on the house are flapping in the horrid wind. Dear husband has ventured out to the local Menards to see if they have any of the shop vacs left for $20. He thought dear son could use one and for that price, it is a no-brainer. I warned him about the traffic and nutty people looking for places in parking lots. I am anxious to hear what he has to say, when he gets home. Kitty Cocoa and I are enjoying the quiet house and I am sipping on a coffee mocha
> 
> Dancer, I did make the owl coffee cup cozie...turned out cute. I also made the dishcloth with the owl in the middle. I also found a $1 note pad that has owls across the top with the center one dressed in santa gear  These 3 things will go to my good girlfriend who is nuts about owls as a little "just because" gift. Her birthday is on Sunday but we don't exchange. I just thought these were cute things she'd like
> 
> ...


Those came out sooooo adorable!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> No she hasn't Rookie. Even though she has performed in small venues some she says she wants her degree in music business; more of a behind the scene involvement desired. But then again, she will be 19 on 12/26 and may change her mind several times yet. LOL Thank you for the compliment to her; I will pass it on to her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Dancer, I did make the owl coffee cup cozie...turned out cute. I also made the dishcloth with the owl in the middle. I also found a $1 note pad that has owls across the top with the center one dressed in santa gear  These 3 things will go to my good girlfriend who is nuts about owls as a little "just because" gift. Her birthday is on Sunday but we don't exchange. I just thought these were cute things she'd like
> ...


The owl socks are just adorable too. :thumbup: You are a busy, busy knitter.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Have we started this weeks Knitting Tea Party?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Have we started this weeks Knitting Tea Party?


Yes! With a salad! come on over and enjoy!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-126683-1.html#2414203


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I did remember that Stubbynose was going to be away for a fair bit, so I hadn't been too concerned about her absence.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We had a very nice day -- still putting things away and cleaning up but taking my time.....and eating leftovers.



jheiens said:


> Thanks, Rookie. I appreciate your sharing that information. Hope you had a great day yesterday.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those socks are just adorable. Also liked the coffee cozie and dishcloth.



darowil said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Dancer, I did make the owl coffee cup cozie...turned out cute. I also made the dishcloth with the owl in the middle. I also found a $1 note pad that has owls across the top with the center one dressed in santa gear  These 3 things will go to my good girlfriend who is nuts about owls as a little "just because" gift. Her birthday is on Sunday but we don't exchange. I just thought these were cute things she'd like
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a very nice day -- still putting things away and cleaning up but taking my time.....and eating leftovers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat! I'm almost done, but still have Thanksgiving things out, and I really need to get started on my Christmas decorating. My family will be at my house again, and I don't really want to wait until the last minute. Hopefully I'll be able to get more done tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


Well I must admit the coloured pair spent time as a WIP (maybe even a UFO) as it took me over a year and I still have the heel to do on the other one. But oddly enough it needed me to concentrate on it- not quite a piece I could pick up for a few minutes.
And the owls were for an neighbour from our London days- she loves owls and my younger daughter is going to see them and then when Maryanne had hassles they helpsed her out thus making it even more important to finish them as a thankyou.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Southern Gal, my boys are also sticklers for traditions, I have to fry the turkey, have candied sweet potatoes (rarely come out right), green bean casserole and corn casserole (different from most everyone else I'll post recipe later) and heaven forbid if I forget to make the broccoli rice or the deviled eggs. (which I did forget the b/rice dish on Thursday) :? They want the same meal for both Thanksgiving and Christmas, only difference is the desserts, pumpkin pie for Thanksgiving and Pecan pie for Christmas, also I made a fresh apple pie from scratch for the first time and even made a lattice top for it.. that was one huge pie and not one slice was left after Friday. I found Arkansas Black apples while I was out on my camping trip, those are my favorites now, I have a half peck left after the pie and Daniel and Deb snacking on them, hope to find a recipe for applesauce or a way to save them for another pie at Christmas.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Marianne, it's great to think you are so well now & enjoying life again, but take it easy, don't do anything too energetic in the way of housework, just fun is ok but remember, NO spinach!!!!
> 
> Tessa


I am happy to report that C made her traditional Spinach Pie (she is Greek/American raised in Greece till she was 6 yrs old) I drooled but let everyone else partake, between the spinach and the feta cheese, I would have ended up in the hospital for sure!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne, it's great to think you are so well now & enjoying life again, but take it easy, don't do anything too energetic in the way of housework, just fun is ok but remember, NO spinach!!!!
> ...


You stay out of the hospital!! We worry about you being in there and more importantly what you did to get there in the first place. You just let the spinach pie remain as eye candy for you!! Everything else being what it is, it does sound like you had a most wonderful Thanksgiving dinner. The company did not hurt either. I am glad your boys make time for you. And how was your mother and Cindi?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Tis Thanksgiving morning, my ds Daniel is asleep on the couch.. (he refused the camper or for me to give up my bed)
> ...


Yes mam, point taken! have already worked out the sleeping arrangements for Christmas, will power up the camper and my son and DIL will stay in that.. Daniel will sleep in my room and I will share C's king size bed. I hate the living room to be in disarray in the mornings. C and I bunked in together many a time as we have traveled and ended up with only a king size bedroom at hotels. Only once did we ever have a problem, that is when Deb and C and I were late arriving and they had mistakenly given up our requested room, the 3 of us ended up on one king size bed.. now that was a hoot and neither got much sleep that night :lol: I miss those trips, may have to plan one again soon!! :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


Mom and Cindi are doing fine.. Mom was out in the living room with us most of the day.. DS is trying to teach her how to find and do things on her computer (she insisted on purchasing a lap top and has no idea what she is doing :roll: ) C was staying out of the kitchen, she had made her dish the night before.. she is the clean up crew, only thing she can really make is her Mom's spinach pie.. bless her heart she can burn up a boiled egg.. :lol: She's a math and business type and cares NOTHING about cooking at all!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Yes mam, point taken! have already worked out the sleeping arrangements for Christmas, will power up the camper and my son and DIL will stay in that.. Daniel will sleep in my room and I will share C's king size bed. I hate the living room to be in disarray in the mornings. C and I bunked in together many a time as we have traveled and ended up with only a king size bedroom at hotels. Only once did we ever have a problem, that is when Deb and C and I were late arriving and they had mistakenly given up our requested room, the 3 of us ended up on one king size bed.. now that was a hoot and neither got much sleep that night :lol: I miss those trips, may have to plan one again soon!! :thumbup:


I don't like people sleeping downastairs because it is one open area so ver awkward for the first people up if they wake before those sleeping downstairs. Christmas arrangements sound much better.
Threee in a bed sounds fun- and the little one said roll over...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Dancer, I did make the owl coffee cup cozie...turned out cute. I also made the dishcloth with the owl in the middle. I also found a $1 note pad that has owls across the top with the center one dressed in santa gear  These 3 things will go to my good girlfriend who is nuts about owls as a little "just because" gift. Her birthday is on Sunday but we don't exchange. I just thought these were cute things she'd like
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> [
> 
> Very cute, Darowil! I will definitely have to try that...wonder if I could just work the owl pattern backward so I could do cuff down socks...bet it would work  I prefer cuff down socks as it seems I'm always haven't to repair toes...easier to repair them (for me) if they are cuff down


It should workbut you would also need to reverse the cables I think. Can't undo the toe on a toe up, but I have never needed to repair one so that is OK. The only person who has ever worn out a pair of my socks is my SIL who used them to slide around the floor in so he wore out the sole, not the toe or heel as is normal. But then expecting him to do anything normal is maybe expecting a bit much- no wonder he gets on so well with my brothers.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Sam, do they have this in Super Saver size?? lolol
Roberta



thewren said:


> here is what all the best dressed women are wearing to dinner tomorrow.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=463682723673985&set=a.185020031540257.37195.136107936431467&type=1
> 
> sam


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Pammie, when my girls were little, I always took them around house to house for Halloween. When they reached about 10 yrs old, I sat them down and explained how my job took a lot of time, and so we would be hitting the stores the day after Halloween, to buy the candy when it was cheaper, so we could buy more. They were all for getting more candy, and they said it was getting scary to go out at night like that. Yay! Then, I started working on the same thing about Christmas. lol We did brave the Black Friday sales to buy for Christmas, and then all was done. Now, the girls are moved out, and I'm by myself on the holidays. {sigh} Such Peace! lol
Roberta



pammie1234 said:


> Working on holidays is not easy, but it doesn't mean that you cannot celebrate at a different time. I have a friend that often chooses to work on holidays. She has done it for years, even when her children were small. She is also a single mom. We all just do what we have to do. I don't really want to do the long term sub job that begins in a week, but I need the money so I will. Some people need the discounts in order to buy gifts for their family. I think we each get to choose what is best for us at the time. I will choose not to go shop tomorrow because I am tired from the holiday, and I really don't want to fight the crowds. My DD will probably go. She also went tonight. I just say, "To each his own!"


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow! Dancer, between you and 5mm, I've been learning a ton of new things!
I have just one question...Are all the UK soldiers that hot???? lol
Roberta



Sq_Dancer said:


> While there are no written records of the origin of the Christmas Stocking, there are popular legends that attempt to tell the history of this Christmas tradition. One such legend has several variations, but the following is a good example: Very long ago, there lived a poor man and his three very beautiful daughters. He had no money to get his daughters married, and he was worried what would happen to them after his death.
> 
> Saint Nicholas was passing through when he heard the villagers talking about the girls. St. Nicholas wanted to help, but knew that the old man wouldn't accept charity. He decided to help in secret. He waited until it was night and crept through the chimney.
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Roberta, learning new things is a good thing to do!!!! and I love teaching and watching the wonder of a new concept being understood on the faces of the learner! You have a bright smile and a twinkle in your eyes -- I can see it! ahaha 

Say, you need to come on over to the new Knitting Tea Party! We have 68 pages under our belt already! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-126683-1.html


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Big chuckle. I just love your reply re your SIL and brothers!!!


----------

